# Weight loss/toning group anyone?



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

So, I skimmed through this section of MUT, and noticed that there wasn't really any active threads that resembled this. I certainly hope I'm not mistaken!

So I'm basically wondering if anyone would like to join a little supportive group/thread and get our bodies where we want them to be. Anyone is welcome - whether you're trying to lose 125 lbs (or whatever that is in stones lol) or if you're just wanting to tone what you have.

If you're interested, go ahead and tell us about yourself.

What is your goal?
What is your motivation?
What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.)
What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?
And anything else you'd like add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, feel free to talk about what good or bad happened in your day. Ask for advice. Vent. Whatever. This is a POSITIVE thread- we are here for each other.
 

I hope someone joins in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope to post before/afters at some point. We could also get kik involved too if anyone digs that app.

Alright, hope to see some of you here!


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

Don't everyone jump in too fast now! lol


----------



## slinka (Oct 3, 2013)

I want them  tight little Korean dancers legs lol. That's my goal.=p


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll join in, I'm actually starting a diet tomorrow and was skimming for a thread just like this.

my husband and I both are starting as neither of us are fitting clothes well anymore. quite honestly I can't afford new clothes just because I'm eating bad and I'm starting to pop out of my "fat girl" clothes... I am lucky to only just look a little chubby and not obese( I carry weight well, which is why it gets so bad before I notice it)

Last time I was on a scale I needed to lose at least 40 lbs, probably about 60 by now...so it's going to be a long process as I HATE strict diets...but I'm not so concerned about the number, I more want to do a lifestyle change and get to where things fit and I'm comfortable in my skin. I don't even have a scale right now...I think it committed suicide!

I'm a major boredom eater, and have a really bad sweet tooth....also anytime I drink soda I pack on the pounds which is what happened this time with me.

so I'm cutting back sweets, cutting out soda all together( I'm lucky I don't get caffeine headaches) and loading up on veggies rather than starches

also I'm trying to get back into a dance aerobic sort routine ( I used to dance a lot)...because the only exercise I will keep up with is fun stuff, otherwise I burn out after a week,lol

usually this works for the majority of my weight loss...I just need to learn how to keep it off.


----------



## mauu (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want them  tight little Korean dancers legs lol. That's my goal.=p

Oh damn, I know what you mean. Hahah. I think that's just never going to happen with my body type.

Realistically speaking, I'd just like to make going to the gym a habit. It's been an embarrassingly long since the last time I've exercised. I'm not overweight, I'd just like to be stronger and have more muscle and definition in my body. 

My biggest downfalls are that I'm really lazy when it comes to cooking so my eating habits aren't the best. In addition to that, I can't seem to keep up the motivation to exercise. I seem to go through phases of hitting the gym and exercising and then getting sick of it for months. Really need to (and want to) put a stop to that.

I'm excited to join this little group! I hope we'll be able to support each other.


----------



## glitteraddict (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm glad you started this thread. I've been looking for this kind of thing. (Joined Trim Down Club online, and it really blows)Anyway, I am about 25 pounds overweight right now. I asked to be part time at work this year and the reduced stress has helped me drop 8 pounds. (Yay!) But I still have a long was to go...


----------



## DeSha (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I skimmed through this section of MUT, and noticed that there wasn't really any active threads that resembled this. I certainly hope I'm not mistaken!

So I'm basically wondering if anyone would like to join a little supportive group/thread and get our bodies where we want them to be. Anyone is welcome - whether you're trying to lose 125 lbs (or whatever that is in stones lol) or if you're just wanting to tone what you have.

If you're interested, go ahead and tell us about yourself.

What is your goal?
What is your motivation?
What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.)
What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?
And anything else you'd like add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, feel free to talk about what good or bad happened in your day. Ask for advice. Vent. Whatever. This is a POSITIVE thread- we are here for each other.
 

I hope someone joins in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope to post before/afters at some point. We could also get kik involved too if anyone digs that app.

Alright, hope to see some of you here!















I'll join in! Thanks for making this thread. Makeup is awesome, but healthy bodies makes us look (and feel) even better.

What is your goal?  Short term: to lose 30 lbs. Long term: to lose 60 lbs. and run a 5K.
What is your motivation? Just knowing that as I get older I need to take even better care of myself.
What is your biggest downfall? Carbs, snacks, emotions, and sweets! Gah, I need help badly, lol.
What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? Consistent workouts to 5 days a week. Eat cleaner.


----------



## slinka (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm so happy to see so many gals here! Yippee!

Indeed- beauty comes from within (makeup is great, but it can only do so much!) and when you feel your best you look your best!!

I'm definitely in need of some major toning. I hurt my back (at the gym, ironically enough) and had to rest for a loooong time (I kept saying, "Oh, it's been 2 weeks, I can go hardcore again! And then proceeded to throw it out 2 more times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   )

I am going to get back into my sexy clothes, and get back into my active lifestyle! I have also been VERY down lately...and I know not being able to exercise has been a big part of it. So happy to be recovered, although I know the soreness is going to be a witch at first!

Alright, so who's calorie-counting? And who's planned out their meals?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowskt (Oct 5, 2013)

I love this idea! I need someone to kick my butt and make me motivated to stick with my plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What is your goal? Be more active and eat less processed/fast foods. I'm not going super healthy, just want to be more concious of what comes in my body! What is your motivation? In HS I was super athletic and now following my undergrad I have more time to fit in things like working out since I don't have a hectic class schedule etc from school. What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.) Probably snacking and eating out and. Skipping work outs What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? Eat out for lunch less, try to do some physical activity at least 5 times a week, leading up to everyday. I'm so excited for this! I want to make myself stay on track. I find I get so much more energy when I start working out and I'm in such a better mood. I'm not looking to lose weight, I'm pretty happy with my size, I just have a bit of tummy flab I'd like to see shrink but its a minor issue for me. What types of workout(s) do you guys plan on doing? I have joined an indoor soccer league (normally play outdoor, haven't done indoor in ages! Its so much more intense) and would like to do cardio a few times a week and then maybe some exercises from my "Get Fit With Mel B" game for PS3 (it was less than 5 bucks on sale lol! Its pretty decent so far)


----------



## slinka (Oct 5, 2013)

Alright gorgeous people, I want you all to make sure that you are subscribed to this thread so you can keep up and stay motivated!

If you can tolerate email notifications, even better (that way you can read what's up without actually having to log in and such, since we can't always be on MUT lol)

I want to do a daily challenge and/or tip, and I expect you glamazons to do it! (unless of course you have a medical reason to not...I'm not going to tell you to bench 500 pounds though. Always follow your doctors orders



 )

So, for the first day (since most of us are in the same boat, i.e. just starting...or re-starting,... or re-re-re-re-re-re-re-starting, lol) I have a short list of things which I think would be beneficial. You do not have to make any of this public, btw. (you're more than welcome to of course, but I would never ask anyone to put something out there that is so personal. More power to you if you are open and brave enough!) But please do it for yourself. All other days will be one thing, but we need to get some basics done. Ready?
 

1) take a before picture. You'll need it to compare to your after picture!

2)take note of how you feel- are your bad eating habits causing you to be tired? No energy? Feel sick? Tired of not likng how you look in your clothes? Write it down (this could be the start of a great journal for you )

3) take measurements. Success isn't just measured in pounds. Especially take those problem-area measurements. You'll need these for the after comparison too!
4) Set a plan- we can get into this more later, but for the basics - set up a reasonable goal and a reasonable plan. This could be as simple as "I'm going to stop drinking soda this week and eat more vegetables. In a month I'd like to be down 6 pounds" of course, make it relevant to you. See how reasonable that goal is? Easy peasy.

5) if your goal is weight loss, record your weight.

6) Go start the journey to be the best you that you can be! *No excuses!*




Set the world on fire, gorgeous!






I'm off to bed now, talk to you all soon!


----------



## glitteraddict (Oct 5, 2013)

What is your goal?                               lose 20 lbs. 
What is your motivation?                      Look better, feel better, high energy level
What is your biggest downfall?            Salty stuff, particularly at night
What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?

                                                              I have made a weekly meal plan, which includes modified recipes for the kids (higher calories)

                                                               No eating after 8:00 pm

                                                             Increased protein, decreased carbs

Good luck to everyone!   You CAN do it! &lt;3


----------



## DeSha (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, so who's calorie-counting? And who's planned out their meals?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I calorie count... some days better than others. And I usually try to plan my meals at least 4 days of the week. The weekends are usually my downfall for meal planning and calorie counting.... *sigh*


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I calorie count... some days better than others. And I usually try to plan my meals at least 4 days of the week. The weekends are usually my downfall for meal planning and calorie counting.... *sigh*

You're not alone on that one! Many people say that exact same thing! It's definitely ok to have a cheat meal, but you just gotta find the strength to not make it a cheat weekend! lol.

Sorry I'm late on my daily tip/challenge- had a busy day and was out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So I'll make it an easy one-

Make sure you're eating enough calories- not too little, and of course not too much. Do you even know how many you need? Let me help you!
Since I think everyone here is female, I'm only going to post the female calculation, if I am mistaken, please let me know so I can add the male version.

1)Calculate your basal metabolic rate (BMR) using the following equation: 655 + (4.35 x your weight in pounds) + (4.7 x your height in inches) -- (4.7 x your age in years).

2)Calculate how many additional calories your body requires based on your activity level. If you are sedentary or engage in very little activity, multiple your BMR by 1.2. If you are lightly active or exercise lightly between one and three times a week, multiply your BMR by 1.375. If you get moderate levels of exercise, multiply your BMR by 1.55. Multiply your BMR by 1.725 if you are very active and exercise six or seven days a week. If you exercise extremely hard, are in an athletic training program or have a job that consists of hard labor, multiply your BMR by 1.9. The result from multiplying your BMR by your activity factor is the total number of calories you need to consume each day to maintain your current weight.

3)Subtract 500 from the total number of calories you must consume each day to maintain your weight if you are trying to lose weight. A deficit of 500 calories a day equals a deficit of 3,500 calories a week, which is equivalent to one pound. To lose weight at a slower rate, subtract 250 calories from your daily caloric needs

None of you should go below 1200 calories. Calorie counting gets a bad rap sometimes, but honestly, I have the absolute most success while working with others with this method. (If you have had a previous problem in which calorie counting could trigger, then it would be best for you to avoid it- but I would advise those to keep a food journal/keep track of nutrients.)

So how many calories do you _really_ need? Hope this helped! Talk to you all later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



~information from ehow!~


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Morning!
-----------
Are you drinking enough water?

Challenge:
Drink a glass of water when you read this!

Tip:
Did you know that the body/brain can confuse thirst for hunger? Next time you feel like snacking, try drinking 8 oz of water and see if it makes the hunger go away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
-----------
I'm gonna go get some cardio in! How about you people? Have you done your cardio for today yet?


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 7, 2013)

well i think i'm off to a good start. starting saturday i cut out soda, added green tea, much more water ( i'm having to pee every ten minutes it seems like but thats good...flush away those toxins!)

i also added lots of veggies and am reading labels keeping calories, fat, sugar and sodium down.Also making sure my carbs are high fiber whole grains. i'm also popping in my headphones and dancing around while i clean house,lol.

oh and I stopped buying a ton of stuff at the store, forcing me to shop more often( ie walking) and less temptation around

but the main thing is I FEEL BETTER already!!


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well i think i'm off to a good start. starting saturday i cut out soda, added green tea, much more water ( i'm having to pee every ten minutes it seems like but thats good...flush away those toxins!)

i also added lots of veggies and am reading labels keeping calories, fat, sugar and sodium down.Also making sure my carbs are high fiber whole grains. i'm also popping in my headphones and dancing around while i clean house,lol.

oh and I stopped buying a ton of stuff at the store, forcing me to shop more often( ie walking) and less temptation around

but the main thing is I FEEL BETTER already!!

That's a *great* start!

And every little dance step counts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Proud of you, keep it going!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Alright-

Challenge time!

25 squats (no weights needed)! You can do it!

Don't know how? Here:
1. Do 5 to 10 minutes of warm up before you start squatting.

2. Stand straight with knees relaxed, feet hip-width apart and toes slightly turned out. Fold your hands in a prayer-like position and inhale.

3. Bend your knees, tilt your hips back and slowly lower your behind, like you're going to sit in a chair. Extend your arms to help maintain balance. Hold your breath and keep your back straight and upper body muscles in a tight contraction, so all the work is done by your legs.

4. Aim to squat down until your thighs are parallel to the floor. Don't let your behind drop below your knees or your knees go in front of your toes.

5. Lift up slowly from the squat by pushing with your heels and using only the strength of your legs. Stay in control by keeping abdominal muscles tight and your back straight. Exhale as you rise.

6. Once you complete your sets, gently stretch your hamstrings and quadriceps. To get full benefits, spend 30 seconds on each stretch.
 





Go Go Go!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How's everyone feeling today, huh?


----------



## nichayes (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm joining in this group.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok I'll do the 25 squats


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nichayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm joining in this group.

Yay! Welcome!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 8, 2013)

did my squats and i'm off to work...lol


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did my squats and i'm off to work...lol

You're awesome! Have fun at work! =p


----------



## glitteraddict (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok girls, you know when you come home from work and you're STARVING? (Or is it just me) Here is a quick

Snack idea: *OATMEAL*- add boiling water, cinnamon, flax, slivered almonds and dried fruit like cranberries, raisins, or whatever you have lying around.

Or Quaker has some ready made packets if you want to add only water.

Give it a try and let me know if it helped your weight loss journey. Or maybe you have  some cool new snack ideas.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok girls, you know when you come home from work and you're STARVING? (Or is it just me) Here is a quick

Snack idea: *OATMEAL*- add boiling water, cinnamon, flax, slivered almonds and dried fruit like cranberries, raisins, or whatever you have lying around.

Or Quaker has some ready made packets if you want to add only water.

Give it a try and let me know if it helped your weight loss journey. Or maybe you have  some cool new snack ideas.

oh my god that is me! i'm always starving when i come home(probably because i work weird hours which sometimes go very long with no lunch break)

today what i had for snack/brunch was a lightly toasted english muffin(the 100 cal light wheat ones) topped with hummus...it was very satisfying...i needed a carb-y warm breadlike snack today...its kinda chilly and rainy and i came home with a sour stomach...fixed me right up and i'm still full and it wasn't too bad as far as diet food goes, especially considering i went to work way to early to have breakfast, and lunch was some tofu and spinach/tomato/squash stir-fry like thing (one of those throw every veggie i had in a pan with some tofu and red pepper....nice and firery)

and when my sweet tooth comes calling i've been grabbing  my water to give me a fake full feeling and sugar free jolly ranchers, the taste like regular ones...works most of the time to keep the taste buds busy


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oh my god that is me! i'm always starving when i come home(probably because i work weird hours which sometimes go very long with no lunch break)

today what i had for snack/brunch was a lightly toasted english muffin(the 100 cal light wheat ones) topped with hummus...it was very satisfying...i needed a carb-y warm breadlike snack today...its kinda chilly and rainy and i came home with a sour stomach...fixed me right up and i'm still full and it wasn't too bad as far as diet food goes, especially considering i went to work way to early to have breakfast, and lunch was some tofu and spinach/tomato/squash stir-fry like thing (one of those throw every veggie i had in a pan with some tofu and red pepper....nice and firery)

and when my sweet tooth comes calling i've been grabbing  my water to give me a fake full feeling and sugar free jolly ranchers, the taste like regular ones...works most of the time to keep the taste buds busy

Lissa your doing great, you sound like you're eating great foods and still satisfying (in a healthy way) carb/sugar cravings, which is super vital to not going back to bad foods.  And thanks for the idea/recipe glitter! That's a great and filling snack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey there!

Today's tip:
try cooking with Quinoa! Ever done it? Know what it is?

It's a wonderful seed (although it is commonly called an "ancient grain") that is a relative to spinach and chard. A one cup serving of quinoa has 220 calories, 5 grams of fiber and 8 grams of protein. It has all of the amino acids needed for health.  It is not often that you find a complete protein in a plant based food! 

I suggest using it to replace rice or couscous. (I think rice is a waste of time, so I always use quinoa to replace it!) It's soooo easy, quick, and versatile. I even made vegan dolmas with it. So go ahead- pick up a box/bag of it, and experiment! With any luck, you'll find a new favorite food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 9, 2013)

i've never tried quinoa, i'll have to grab some and try it.

the other day i made wheat tabouli salad for dinner, added grilled chicken, chopped tomato and feta. put it over some romaine and a high fiber wheat tortilla...made an awesome dinner and it was so low in fat and calories.


----------



## slinka (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i've never tried quinoa, i'll have to grab some and try it.

the other day i made wheat tabouli salad for dinner, added grilled chicken, chopped tomato and feta. put it over some romaine and a high fiber wheat tortilla...made an awesome dinner and it was so low in fat and calories.
Quinoa is a total staple in my house (ever since I tried it however long ago). Now I can ever find it at walmart...I love it when you can actually get good food without having to go to a specialty store (Which equals a 2 hour drive for me :/). Seriously...casseroles, main dishes, side dishes...possibilities are endless with the stuff. When you try it, do share what you made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 10, 2013)

how's all our lovely ladies today? still feeling good and motivated?

do any of you know good arm toning exercises that are low impact? i have RA and i can't do things like push ups because of fusing and deformity in my wrists, they no longer bend, and i can only hold minimal weight...but i really need to take care of my growing "wings" before they get too bad.


----------



## slinka (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how's all our lovely ladies today? still feeling good and motivated?

do any of you know good arm toning exercises that are low impact? i have RA and i can't do things like push ups because of fusing and deformity in my wrists, they no longer bend, and i can only hold minimal weight...but i really need to take care of my growing "wings" before they get too bad.
So you can work with some weight? How about resistance bands?
Is swimming available to you (I don't know florida weather, it might be too cold?)..swimming/water training is great for people who need results but can't have high-impact anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Why don't you check out this group of videos and see what you can do. I love this lady, and she has a great youtube channel with tons of videos so you won't get bored  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I am not in any way affiliated with her or her channel, just so everyone knows! Just a fan!)
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=blogilates+arm+workout&amp;qpvt=blogilates+arm+workout&amp;FORM=VDRE
 

I hope this helps! How are you doing?


----------



## slinka (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry I'm late with the tip of the day! I haven't been feeling optimal today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anywho...

Did you know that you really can't spot-reduce? Say you want to lose the extra pounds on your thighs first- you simply can't just do leg exercises every day and expect results- You have to lose weight over-all! After you've lost the excess, you will start to see the muscles that were hiding under there all along! and then you can start to build muscles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 10, 2013)

omg, she's awesome, i love her expressions, i watched a couple and she cracked me up!


----------



## DeSha (Oct 11, 2013)

> Hey there! Today's tip: try cooking with Quinoa! Ever done it? Know what it is? It's a wonderfulÂ seed (although it is commonly called an "ancient grain")Â that is a relative to spinach and chard. A one cup serving of quinoa has 220 calories, 5 grams of fiber and 8 grams of protein. It has all of the amino acids needed for health.Â  It is not often that you find a complete protein in a plant based food!Â  I suggest using it to replace rice or couscous. (I think rice is a waste of time, so I always use quinoa to replace it!) It's soooo easy, quick, and versatile. I even made vegan dolmas with it. So go ahead- pick up a box/bag of it, and experiment! With any luck, you'll find a new favorite food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


just picked up a box from tjmaxx (love their gourmet food section).


----------



## DeSha (Oct 11, 2013)

> i've never tried quinoa, i'll have to grab some and try it. the other day i made wheat tabouli salad for dinner, added grilled chicken, chopped tomato and feta. put it over some romaine and a high fiber wheat tortilla...made an awesome dinner and it was so low in fat and calories.


 sounds delish!!!


----------



## slinka (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


just picked up a box from tjmaxx (love their gourmet food section).
Yay! Let us know what you make!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg, she's awesome, i love her expressions, i watched a couple and she cracked me up!
Haha, glad you liked! Sometimes she tells a story about her day or something while she's working out with "us", and I'll be like dying cause we've been working the same leg with weights for MANY reps and she's just chatting away like it's nothing lol. I sometimes curse at her lmao. But sahe's so positive...it's nice!


----------



## glitteraddict (Oct 11, 2013)

I just recently tried quinoa and I love it!  Costco had this mix called Ancient Grains and it had red rice (also delish) and quinoa. I won't even miss white rice.


----------



## slinka (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just recently tried quinoa and I love it!  Costco had this mix called Ancient Grains and it had red rice (also delish) and quinoa. I won't even miss white rice.
I never much cared for rice (I would even get tired of it in sushi rolls.) but when I would eat it, it would be brown and heavily seasoned...and I always used the kind that takes like, 5 years to freaking cook. But I love quinoa, and have been able to successfully replace anything that calls for rice with it. The nutrition value alone should make someone want to switch over to the quinoa-side lol. I guess with rice I just felt like it was empty calories (I know this is not entirely true, my mind is just warped) and with quinoa I felt like it was worth the calories, if that makes any sense. =p

So glad you love it!!! And hooray for not missing the white stuff! =)


----------



## slinka (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shahparacha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very true. You can't spot train to lose fat. But you can spot train to tone up (meaning gain lean muscle) in an area. I actually lost a lot of weight following the rules of the Paleo lifestyle after hearing that Megan Fox did it from a post on GlamThread: http://glamthread.com/meganfoxdiet/
Truth spoken!


Sorry to be so silent lately (I check for replies all the time and no one had any questions or concerns) I haven't been feeling well and have been busy. Speaking of which *attends to toddler has just learned to jump out of her crib*

...anywho...
Let's make tomorrow a fantastic start of the week! As your challenge- I want you to make sure you get at least 30 minutes of cardio(anything you can do to raise that heart rate!).

How was everyone's weekend? Did you stay true to your plans? Are you keeping motivation?


----------



## shahparacha (Oct 13, 2013)

Trying to get my cardio in. Its just been hectic with the kids and all. Seems like I don't have any energy at the end of the day. Any good foods or vitamins you can recommend to increase energy levels naturally?


----------



## slinka (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shahparacha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trying to get my cardio in. Its just been hectic with the kids and all. Seems like I don't have any energy at the end of the day. Any good foods or vitamins you can recommend to increase energy levels naturally?
Honestly, I find I feel the absolute best (And I have 2 kiddos, for the record- one 8 yrs one almost 2 yrs...who I hope stays in bed this time around!) when I eat mainly all whole foods. Like straight up veggies and fruits. Feeling full is a must for me a lot of the time, so I fill up on veggies. I do take in coffee (only add in stevia if needed) and I make my morning smoothies with green tea as the liquid and frozen fruit...so I do indulge in caffeine! I'm vegan, and I found after I gave up animal products my energy skyrocketed. So you may want to try less and leaner meats (Think Mediterranean diet) and for many- cutting out dairy helped with their overall health and energy. And of course...no added sugars. Just thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It also helps me immensely to work out right away in the morning- it seriously boosts energy and spirits! 

A good multivitamin is great, and I also take b12 (I hear vitamins can help with energy).
But remember- the body can only absorb so much from pills....that's why it's vital you get your nutrients from your diet. Junk foods weigh you down, whole foods do a body good.

I find that the exercising raises energy immediately, and the diet changes can take about a week to fully feel...dependent on how your eating was before.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi all! I meant to post sooner but I forgot. I'm trying to lose 50 pounds by next June (when I finish my grad program). I've been taking a spin class 2-3 times a week for an hour each but plan to bump that up since I dropped a class and another class is ending. Sometimes I don't make it to the gym or find myself off the rails if I'm studying like crazy. (Like this last week... And probably this coming week... Wahhh) So far I've managed to lose 5 pounds in my 3-4 weeks of actually trying. I've been posting on my Instagram what I've been eating and finding other IGers who've lost a lot of weight. Sometimes it's helpful (recipes, photos, etc) but sometimes is annoying (lots of selfies. Lots. Of. Selfies. People trying to get you to buy wraps... Annoying).


----------



## slinka (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all! I meant to post sooner but I forgot. I'm trying to lose 50 pounds by next June (when I finish my grad program). I've been taking a spin class 2-3 times a week for an hour each but plan to bump that up since I dropped a class and another class is ending. Sometimes I don't make it to the gym or find myself off the rails if I'm studying like crazy. (Like this last week... And probably this coming week... Wahhh)

So far I've managed to lose 5 pounds in my 3-4 weeks of actually trying. I've been posting on my Instagram what I've been eating and finding other IGers who've lost a lot of weight. Sometimes it's helpful (recipes, photos, etc) but sometimes is annoying (lots of selfies. Lots. Of. Selfies. People trying to get you to buy wraps... Annoying).
pleasure to have you! Sounds like you're off to a fantastic start, keep it up! I understand what you mean with the studying...it gets hectic!


IG is annoying like that...I follow one lady and she's just posting a before and after everyday, with the before being like, yesterday. lol.


I keep my insta mostly unrelated to fitness...well, I DO have food pics sometimes...but only sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hoping that some of us will feel comfortable and confident enough to post our before/afters after a while...wouldn't that be neat?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anywho...I need to get some sleep....Get y'alls cardio in, damnit!


----------



## glitteraddict (Oct 14, 2013)

I always joke that Jillian Michaels is trying to kill me. But my waist has been reduced/shaped thanks to a lot of twisting moves and cross punching.  I have been shutting her down after 20 min. Will try to last 30....


----------



## slinka (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always joke that Jillian Michaels is trying to kill me. But my waist has been reduced/shaped thanks to a lot of twisting moves and cross punching.  I have been shutting her down after 20 min. Will try to last 30....
I have like, all of her DVDs lol. I think she hates all of us =p

Just kidding, she's encouraging. My elliptical even came with a couple of workouts (Like a chip you plug in to it).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 14, 2013)

OMG by my 20 the minute I'm just like ok I'll Start cooling down now. Haha.



> I always joke that Jillian Michaels is trying to kill me. But my waist has beenÂ reduced/shaped thanks to a lot of twisting moves and cross punching. Â I have been shutting her down after 20 min. Will try to last 30....


----------



## DeSha (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *shahparacha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very true. You can't spot train to lose fat. But you can spot train to tone up (meaning gain lean muscle) in an area. I actually lost a lot of weight following the rules of the Paleo lifestyle after hearing that Megan Fox did it from a post on GlamThread: http://glamthread.com/meganfoxdiet/
Truth spoken!


Sorry to be so silent lately (I check for replies all the time and no one had any questions or concerns) I haven't been feeling well and have been busy. Speaking of which *attends to toddler has just learned to jump out of her crib*

...anywho...
Let's make tomorrow a fantastic start of the week! As your challenge- I want you to make sure you get at least 30 minutes of cardio(anything you can do to raise that heart rate!).

How was everyone's weekend? Did you stay true to your plans? Are you keeping motivation?


Hey ladies, hope everyone is sticking to their goals and plans. My weekend was okay. Finally did the wardrobe switch from summer to fall/winter. That was a workout in itself!

Today was good as I made some spinach lasagna for Meatless Monday. Also got in a 4 mile walk (which took me a little over one hour). So I feel like I accomplished something today.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well i have yet to replace my scale, so number wise i'm not sure where i'm at a week in...buuuuttt....my pant's for work aren't quite so tight (as in no longer having to lay down to button them,lol) and i have a little more energy...so i count it as a win. also i tried a quinoa side dish tonight(store bought one) and i liked it...so i'll probably be buying the big bag of the organic one soon.


----------



## slinka (Oct 15, 2013)

Glad everyone is doing so well and/or getting beaten up by Jillian Michaels lol.

Today's tip:

Calorie counting sometimes gets a bad rap- but I (and many others) still stand by it. Know how I like to count? With an app! I have 2 recommendations (And I'm not sure what devices they are available for...if neither is available for your device, just explore the apps that are!) that I love. I have an iPhone and I love MyNetDiary and MyFitnessPal.
[There have been times when Mynetdiary flipped out and told me that my whole days worth of calories eaten (300...which is too low, don't do that!!!) and calories burned (Around 600) was too high of a calorie intake! I was like...nooo, I think you're mistaken. (For the record, I was just nauseous that day and couldn't stand the thought of food...but felt well enough otherwise to exercise a bit).But it hasn't done that in quite a while. ]

What these apps do is allow you to look up almost any food (even fast food and restaraunts...hell, I even found ikea food!) and choose the number of servings you consumed, and it does the math for you! It's so easy and convenient. If somehow you find a food that isn't there, you can add it and it's nutritional values. (I even put my own recipes on there so I don't have to add everything separately every time). You can also input your exercises and it will give you an approximation of calories you burned.
It does calculate your bmi and gives you a calorie goal so you can reach your goal weight (and by the date you want), but I always tend to use my own calorie goal, which is significantly lower...so use your best judgment. Like, if you are significantly overweight, and you know you can safely eat 1500 calories and thereby lose more than say, 2 pounds a week (which the app will tell you is the recommended goal), then I'd go for it.

Do you already use an app? What do you think of them?

And...what are you making for dinner?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 15, 2013)

Im sitting through a FOUR HOUR midterm tonight. I've been studying all week. [@]slinka[/@] , dinner tonight will be after that exam and it will consist of whiskey and more whiskey and scotch and maybe a cherry somewhere there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Im sitting through a FOUR HOUR midterm tonight. I've been studying all week. @slinka , dinner tonight will be after that exam and it will consist of whiskey and more whiskey and scotch and maybe a cherry somewhere there





bahaha, watch them whiskey calories =p


----------



## glitteraddict (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, I temporarily "fell off the wagon" during Thanksgiving weekend. Turkey-good, Pumpkin pie with whipped cream- not so good.  But on the bright side, I passed on the gravy. Time to get back on...


----------



## slinka (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I temporarily "fell off the wagon" during Thanksgiving weekend. Turkey-good, Pumpkin pie with whipped cream- not so good.  But on the bright side, I passed on the gravy. Time to get back on...
Hey it's ok- you gotta live a little!

Glad you had a good meal! Welcome back to the wagon!

No tip today- too sad. Sorry y'all.

Wait...how 'bout we just go with the flow...

It's ok to have a little "yolo" meal every once in a while. Some do one meal a week, some do once a month...I like to save mine for special occasions. Just make sure you don't LOSE YOUR MIND and eat every fried thing you can get your hands on... just eat a little something something of something you looove...like that slice of pizza you've been craving, But just a slice! Not the whole pizza!


----------



## glitteraddict (Oct 20, 2013)

Invented this casserole on the weekend: Open to suggestions for different variations...

*Cheesy Chicken Quinoa casserole*

*2-3 chicken breasts- raw &amp; thawed*

*1/2 c wild/brown rice blend*

*1/2 c quinoa*

*1 can cheese &amp; broccoli soup*

*1 c milk*

*1 c water*

*1/4 c diced onions*

*1 tbsp. garlic*

*2 tbsp. parm cheese*

*salt, pepper*

*Cook in a casserole dish at 350 for 70-75 min*


----------



## slinka (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Invented this casserole on the weekend: Open to suggestions for different variations...

*Cheesy Chicken Quinoa casserole*

*2-3 chicken breasts- raw &amp; thawed*

*1/2 c wild/brown rice blend*

*1/2 c quinoa*

*1 can cheese &amp; broccoli soup*

*1 c milk*

*1 c water*

*1/4 c diced onions*

*1 tbsp. garlic*

*2 tbsp. parm cheese*

*salt, pepper*

*Cook in a casserole dish at 350 for 70-75 min*
You can spice it up (I eat everything spicy lol) with some cayenne and green chiles.  Maybe some mexican-stewed tomatoes. Mmmm.

I'd remove the dairy for myself and replace it with almond milk and a vegan "Cheese" sauced made from Nutritional yeast, and of course take out the chicken. (Could replace with that fake-chicken stuff, but personally I HATE the way it tastes...I blame my last pregnancy for that one!)

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't know if I fit with this group but I would like to be a part of it.  I am very healthy and at a good weight but sometimes feel a little bad about the way my body has changed.  I also have some tips I can share on how I easily work in some extra calorie burners throughout the day. I am around 5'10 and weigh around 130 pounds, I ware mostly smalls and sizes 4 or 6.  However I have had 4 kids, ages 7,3,2,1.  So  a few things on my body have changed.  I am great with my weight and have a nice toned and flat stomache, but, man, even though my thighs and butt are a nice shape they are loose and untoned.  I get discouraged at that because I work so hard.  I have a full time job, then come home and chase kids and play in the backyard, then go almost every night on a walk with the kids.  I pull with one hand the two seater wagon and push with the other hand a stroller.  We walk about 48 minutes each time.  But, no matter what I do I do not care for my thighs because I can never seem to tone them.  Any ideas.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 20, 2013)

I know I am a weeny bit late to this thread but I really wanted to join. Anyways, here goes. I am trying to lose 50 pounds that I have put on after a series of unsuccessful diets. The way I have limited myself is that I eat strictly vegetarian. I do my breakfasts vegan with delicious fruit smoothies. For lunch I usually do sandwich and a salad. For dinner I usually have whatever my family is having plus a vegetable type of protein substited for whatever meat they're having. My one downfall is that I often find myself too busy to exercise. I have just bought myself some cute new sneakers (which were on mega sale, 75% off!) so I'm hoping that helps encourage me. I really want to get into healthy habits before I go off to college.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if I fit with this group but I would like to be a part of it.  I am very healthy and at a good weight but sometimes feel a little bad about the way my body has changed.  I also have some tips I can share on how I easily work in some extra calorie burners throughout the day. I am around 5'10 and weigh around 130 pounds, I ware mostly smalls and sizes 4 or 6.  However I have had 4 kids, ages 7,3,2,1.  So  a few things on my body have changed.  I am great with my weight and have a nice toned and flat stomache, but, man, even though my thighs and butt are a nice shape they are loose and untoned.  I get discouraged at that because I work so hard.  I have a full time job, then come home and chase kids and play in the backyard, then go almost every night on a walk with the kids.  I pull with one hand the two seater wagon and push with the other hand a stroller.  We walk about 48 minutes each time.  But, no matter what I do I do not care for my thighs because I can never seem to tone them.  Any ideas.
even though i'm over weight at the present time, i spent many years having dance instruction and picked up a few toning exercises...i *used* to have great legs and a great butt...well for my size now they still look pretty good,lol.

first one is easy:

lay on your back with your butt against a wall,legs straight up like you are sitting on the wall...have a nice calm relaxing song on..something thats last 5 mins approx. when the music starts you let your legs drop down to your sides as far as they can forming a v on the wall...hold it for the duration of the song...when this no longer leaves your thighs on fire spice it up by pumpin your legs up and down at your sides about 12 inches for the duration of the next song...trust me you will hate this with a passion...but it hurts so good.

a buns and thighs toner:

get on your knees,legs fairly close together...essentially you will be doing motions that make you look like a dog peeing,lol. starting on one side you bring your knee staight out,ankle paralell to the knee, leg parralell to the floor(dog peeing remember?) do 25 of these each side. then switch it up by taking you foot straight behind your back pushing your heel to the ceiling. 25 each side on theses as well

third one:

lay on your side as you would for typical leg lifts, do a set of 25 on one side, but before switching to the other side cross your top leg over the bottom in front of you with knee bent. use your bottom leg(still out straight) and do a set of 25 lifts on that one...you should essentially feel like you are pushing your heel up, switch and do the other side 

keep up aerobic activity...and strip aerobics are amazing for toning...and a lot of fun too.

now i just have to get off my lazy a$$ and start doing these again.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 20, 2013)

I kept meaning to join in on this group but then midterms started and I completely forgot! My goal is basically to tone up my arms and stomach. My legs have always been pretty toned from soccer and running, but 3 months of intensive physical therapy on my left knee/leg had me pack on 10lbs of muscle concentrated in my legs and I want the rest of my body to catch up. I don't really plan on changing my diet because I pretty much only eat fruit/veg and fish already, although I do indulge in pizza or french fries or something carb heavy twice a week.

I'm just recently starting to get back into working out regularly again. I used to run 5 miles every single day before my first knee injury (almost 3 years ago) and do a bunch of squats, lunges, etc., but that's unfortunately a thing of the past. I still have bad days where I struggle going up or down a flight of stairs without my knee creaking in protest, so I have to keep any cardio I do to low impact stuff like biking, "running" on the elliptical, or swimming. 

My current routine is 2-2.5 miles on the elliptical, 5 sets of 10 on the leg press at 100lbs*, 3 sets of 10 of leg curls at 85lbs*, 4 sets of 10 on the lateral pulldown at 44lbs, and 1 more mile on the elliptical. I try to do this 2-3x a week but it's been more like once a week this past month because of school and work. I'm thinking about upping it to 4-5x a week now that I don't have any more exams until December and slowly increasing the weights on the machines. I also do 40-50 push ups every night at home.

*approved by my physical therapist who gave me a list of leg exercises and machines to avoid.

Do any of you ladies have any suggestions for ab exercises? I have a lot of trouble with crunches/sit ups - my back starts popping like crazy and it's pretty painful so I tend to avoid them.


----------



## slinka (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Do any of you ladies have any suggestions for ab exercises? I have a lot of trouble with crunches/sit ups - my back starts popping like crazy and it's pretty painful so I tend to avoid them.
Hmmm. Hip hop abs? lol

Maybe take a look through these and see what you can/can't do? http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=blogilates+ab+exercises&amp;qpvt=blogilates+ab+exercises&amp;FORM=VDRE Anything from Blogilates is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And welcome new member(s)!

Let's make tomorrow the start of a great week!

Do you have your tomorrow planned out? No more excuses, group newbies!


----------



## Asmith89 (Oct 21, 2013)

I found cycling for good health.


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

double post. sorry!


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

So, my tip for today:

Try dancing! Do you know how much fun dancing can be...and how many calories it burns?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have zumba for my Kinect on xbox 360-and I love it!

Other things you can try that I personally love- Pole-dance fitness, belly dancing and (this one I haven't perfected at ALL) hip hop dancing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gotta keep it interesting, y'know?
Anyone have experience in dance? (I believe we have a dancer in this group somewhere...) What's your favorite?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 21, 2013)

oh man. i was all geared up to do back to back spin classes today. i went to a different class section with an instructor i've never had before and she KICKED. MY. BUTT. seriously, it was really difficult and very different from my previous 2 instructors! I definitely did not stick around for the second class section... I might have to reevaluate my two-a-day plan lol

My parents, aunt, and grandma visited over here in WI from CA this past weekend. It was pretty much non stop eating (what else are you supposed to do here??) so my diet has been totally derailed! Oopsies. I know I can kick it in gear again pretty easily -- but this was definitely an overindulgent weekend.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, my tip for today:

Try dancing! Do you know how much fun dancing can be...and how many calories it burns?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have zumba for my Kinect on xbox 360-and I love it!

Other things you can try that I personally love- Pole-dance fitness, belly dancing and (this one I haven't perfected at ALL) hip hop dancing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gotta keep it interesting, y'know?
Anyone have experience in dance? (I believe we have a dancer in this group somewhere...) What's your favorite?
strip aerobics are so much fun...and zumba/hip hop/belly dance are extreme workouts..so much fun and there are so many you tube videos on each to get started if you are too shy to take a class. also carmen electra made a strip aerobic video years back when she was relevent,lol...its great for beginners.


----------



## glitteraddict (Oct 21, 2013)

*Yup tomorrow is planned. (I made up 2 weeks of pre planned meals).*

*Tuesday is a wrap for lunch (sliced turkey breast, spicy mustard, lettuce) *

*Supper is broiled fish and homemade spicy potato wedges.*


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

It happens usofjessamerica. Just dust yourself off and get back on the wagon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There are things I'll do in public (strip stuff) and stuff like zumba I'm too shy to do in public! I'm separated from society now anyways, so I own like, a library of dvds lol. Fun!

Great job glitteraddict! Got some healthy stuff goin on there!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 22, 2013)

> It happens usofjessamerica. Just dust yourself off and get back on the wagon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are things I'll do in public (strip stuff) and stuff like zumba I'm too shy to do in public! I'm separated from society now anyways, so I own like, a library of dvds lol. Fun! Great job glitteraddict! Got some healthy stuff goin on there!


 I agree...a bad weekend..a week even doesnt matter as long as you get back to good habits. Its actually better to not deny yourself when you really want something, just have it and move on.ive heqrd that from several drs and nutritionists. Heck one day last week i grabbed a slushie...its my guilty pleasure when im running errands...but i got a small one instead of the extra huge one id normally get and got the light sugar free one..i couldnt tell the difference to tell the truth. And last night i made meatball subs...but i used turkey meatballs,made my own tomato sauce,wheat hot dog buns, and thin sliced provalone...they were smaller and just as satisfying for less than half the fat and calories, and a lot less sugar than commercial sauce and white bread. After a little while you get comfortable making guilty goodies a lot healthier and less frequent. Im way to shy to do any of the dance stuff in public, not to mention the lack of being in public outside of work and the kids school...funny considereing i just to be a performance dancer years back,lol. I do think im going to take a belly dance class down the road once im more comfortable with my weight and can do some of it better via you tube,lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree...a bad weekend..a week even doesnt matter as long as you get back to good habits.* Its actually better to not deny yourself when you really want something*, just have it and move on.ive heqrd that from several drs and nutritionists. 

Im way to shy to do any of the dance stuff in public, not to mention the lack of being in public outside of work and the kids school...funny considereing i just to be a performance dancer years back,lol. I do think im going to take a belly dance class down the road once im more comfortable with my weight and can do some of it better via you tube,lol.
Agreed. In my opinion it's better to "indulge" once in a while than suppressing whatever craving you have until you can't anymore and end up eating half of a large pizza in one sitting, when 1 slice would've hit the spot a few days earlier. And that single slice won't undo any of your hard work either, especially if you adjust a little bit and have a lighter dinner/breakfast.

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm. Hip hop abs? lol

Maybe take a look through these and see what you can/can't do? http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=blogilates+ab+exercises&amp;qpvt=blogilates+ab+exercises&amp;FORM=VDRE Anything from Blogilates is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm too shy to do dance stuff in public too lol! I can't dance at all, it's super embarrassing. I've only listened to metal since I was about 12, and of course the closest thing you have to dancing would be headbanging, which is only useful if I want my neck to be the same width as my head.

Thanks for the videos, I'll look through them later today!


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 22, 2013)

> even though i'm over weight at the present time, i spent many years having dance instruction and picked up a few toning exercises...i *used* to have great legs and a great butt...well for my size now they still look pretty good,lol. first one is easy: lay on your back with your butt against a wall,legs straight up like you are sitting on the wall...have a nice calm relaxing song on..something thats last 5 mins approx. when the music starts you let your legs drop down to your sides as far as they can forming a v on the wall...hold it for the duration of the song...when this no longer leaves your thighs on fire spice it up by pumpin your legs up and down at your sides about 12 inches for the duration of the next song...trust me you will hate this with a passion...but it hurts so good. a buns and thighs toner: get on your knees,legs fairly close together...essentially you will be doing motions that make you look like a dog peeing,lol. starting on one side you bring your knee staight out,ankle paralell to the knee, leg parralell to the floor(dog peeing remember?) do 25 of these each side. then switch it up by taking you foot straight behindÂ your back pushing your heel to the ceiling. 25 each side on theses as well third one: lay on your side as you would for typical leg lifts, do a set of 25 on one side, but before switching to the other side cross your top leg over the bottom in front of you with knee bent. use your bottom leg(still out straight) and do a set of 25 lifts on that one...you should essentially feel like you are pushing your heel up, switch and do the other sideÂ  keep up aerobic activity...and strip aerobics are amazing for toning...and a lot of fun too. now i just have to get off my lazy a$$ and start doing these again.


 Thank you lissa 1307 for the suggestions. I will for sure try to find the time to do some of these. Also, I have always wanted to try strip aerobics. It sounds like so much fun. Finding time to do things though seems so hard with a 7,3,2,1 year kid. I finally get the last one to sleep around 9, and then grade papers (I'm a teacher). Then one, if not all of my kids wake up for comfort around 11ish every night like clock work. Then i put them back to bed, straighten the house, usually eat a small snack type dinner at midnight (usually greek yougurt), then take a bath, get in bed around one, and wake up at 5:30 to start all over again. Exhausting for sure but love my little ones.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 22, 2013)

I used to teach the first level at this pole dance fitness thing when it first "became a thing" when I was a senior in high school. My first instructor was a very large woman who could do CRAZY things on that pole lol. It was a lot of fun. The people who participated were mostly moms and it was a very comfortable environment. Best 1-2x a week job ever!


----------



## slinka (Oct 22, 2013)

I just got done watching videos of waveya, my go-to Korean dance group...

I am both disgusted with myself now, yet motivated, lol.
It's hard to be a lady! =p


----------



## slinka (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey beautiful people,

Tomorrow I'm amping this shit up! I'm gonna be so sore, it's gonna be marvelous. I'm ready to kick it into high gear!

Does anyone else use any kind of inspiration? Like, maybe your favorite athlete, actress, hell- maybe a picture of you before the 4 kids? lol. I do =p A buncha pretty ladies... I look like a suppressed lesbian with my inspiration file lol.

One tip if you do use other people's amazing bodies as a motivator- Don't get caught up in trying to look exactly like that person- Not everyone's bodies can get that thigh gap (at a healthy weight), and your figure may never be as perfectly hourglassy as that victoria's secret model. If you get so caught up in getting something super specific, you may be disappointed. Remember- you're working towards creating the best YOU possible.

I may never get these EXACT legs, but they'll damn sure be shmexy none the less! (Warning: If you are offended by sexy-dancing, do not watch!)


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome. My motivation is my " skinny" clothes. Well that and an old video from one of my old performances. I know i have two kids and will never have that exact body but i know my body and im comfortable with some sexy curves.lol...but omg that video...i wish i could have those little legs, but even at my smallest back in high school doing performance ballet and hip hop my legs were bigger...but perfect for my shape...im curvy...i got thick thighs and a big butt and DAMN proud of them.lol


----------



## slinka (Oct 24, 2013)

My thighs have always been my #1 problem. If I slack at ALL, BOOM. Thunderthighs! lol I've always managed a tiny waist (I also waist train) but I have hips that don't lie, and I love them! Guess I'm ok with my hourglass figure (That yes, I have trained to be even more prominent) =p

I need a butt though. :,( Share some lissa? lol. But that's why I'm gonna squat my brains out...gotta get all the booty I can!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 24, 2013)

> My thighs have always been my #1 problem. If I slack at ALL, BOOM. Thunderthighs! lol I've always managed a tiny waist (I also waist train) but I have hips that don't lie, and I love them! Guess I'm ok with my hourglass figure (That yes, I have trained to be even more prominent) =p I need a butt though. :,( Share some lissa? lol. But that's why I'm gonna squat my brains out...gotta get all the booty I can!


 That peeing dog exercise lifts the backside too.


----------



## slinka (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey all, I may or not be online for a little bit. My grandpa just died. If you want that whole shpeel, I posted in the rants/vent section. Anyways... I'm just really sad, and I'm not in the uplifting type mood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stay on the wagon, keep on trucking is the only tip I have for y'all tonight :'(


----------



## DeSha (Oct 25, 2013)

> Hey all, I may or not be online for a little bit. My grandpa just died. If you want that whole shpeel, I posted in the rants/vent section. Anyways... I'm just really sad, and I'm not in the uplifting type mood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stay on the wagon, keep on trucking is the only tip I have for y'all tonight :'(


 Slinka, so sorry for your loss. Sending up a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey all, I may or not be online for a little bit. My grandpa just died. If you want that whole shpeel, I posted in the rants/vent section. Anyways... I'm just really sad, and I'm not in the uplifting type mood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stay on the wagon, keep on trucking is the only tip I have for y'all tonight :'(
oh my...slinka i am so sorry, grandpas are special, its really hard when you lose one. take care of you, we're all here if you need us.


----------



## slinka (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you Lissa and desha. I appreciate your well-wishes. I'm kinda lurking here and there...MUT is a fabulous thing to keep my mind busy and stuff. If my eyes ever stop being so puffy and sore (I hate crying...ugh) I'll probably just chill out and work on a fantasy makeup look, since makeup is sort of therapeutic for me. As silly as that sounds. I guess it just feels like painting or drawing =p


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you Lissa and desha. I appreciate your well-wishes.

I'm kinda lurking here and there...MUT is a fabulous thing to keep my mind busy and stuff. If my eyes ever stop being so puffy and sore (I hate crying...ugh) I'll probably just chill out and work on a fantasy makeup look, since makeup is sort of therapeutic for me. As silly as that sounds. I guess it just feels like painting or drawing =p
doesn't sound silly at all, i know it keeps my mood up when i'm feeling blah or depressed..


----------



## DeSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you Lissa and desha. I appreciate your well-wishes.

I'm kinda lurking here and there...MUT is a fabulous thing to keep my mind busy and stuff. If my eyes ever stop being so puffy and sore (I hate crying...ugh) I'll probably just chill out and work on a fantasy makeup look, since makeup is sort of therapeutic for me. As silly as that sounds. I guess it just feels like painting or drawing =p

It will probably be therapy in a way. Keeps your mind busy, plus allows you to express how you feel in a different way.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 27, 2013)

[@]slinka[/@] sorry about the bad news! We're here for you!!! I also meal prepped this morning (salads in jars and portioned out dinners) for the week! In a random ranting mood: a restaurant reposted one of my pictures to promote their Sunday brunch on Instagram but they didn't ask me for permission or give me credit! Annoyed!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey sorry for your loss slinka...


----------



## slinka (Oct 27, 2013)

@usofjessamerica thanks toots! And great job on your meal prepping!

As you can all imagine, I have not been going hardcore like I planned. I took the weekend off to gather myself.
I went shopping yesterday (Thanks hubby!)- he gave me $100 and sent me on my way (Poor guy- he knows I'm sad and stuff but I'm just not feeling the open-ness thing currently. I mean, I guess I feel like there's nothing much to say, it's all pretty clear-cut) lol. I got a bunch of BBW candles and a couple sweet cinnamon pumpkin soaps/scrubs that were 50% off(They're still on sale btw-go grab some!) and I have a 25% off so I saved waayyyy more than I spent. Than I went to Sephora to exchange my CoverFX concealer (great formula-too dark though #palegirlproblems) and also My KVD lockit powder, cause Light 45 is actually lighter than Light44...yeah. And I got a clearance pair of purple falsies for fun. They let me use my friends and family code-the girls there are so sweet.
Why did I tell you all of that? Cause I'm all alone and have no one to talk to lol. But also to emphasize that I wore skyscraper heels (They're gorgeous and I get tons of compliments...but I wish the toebox platform was higher, they aren't the most comfortable because of it) and walked a bunch and now weird parts of my legs are sore...so that counts as exercise for the weekend lol.

I'm going to start going at it hard tomorrow, and I'm pretty excited. I got real upset when I was getting dressed, as I just didn't like how I looked in so many things. I'm just not where I wanna be yet. But that's ok. More motivation, right?
Question- Is there anything I can post that would help any of you? Like, maybe I could share recipes or what workouts I'm doing? Idk, I just wanna help as much as possible- not that you all need any guidance or anything, cause you're all Fabulous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But y'know...what would y'all lie to see more of?

...If you need/want more videos of beautiful Korean gals that have the ...everything...I want, I got you covered on that one, lol.


----------



## slinka (Oct 27, 2013)

@vogueboy , Thank you (I never know if that's the appropriate response, I can't think of anything better though!)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 27, 2013)

> @vogueboy , Thank you (I never know if that's the appropriate response, I can't think of anything better though!)


 Don't worry about it, it's all good, you have a lot on your mind right now. Sorry I was a couple of days late... Be well.


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 27, 2013)

> I'll join in! Thanks for making this thread. Makeup is awesome, but healthy bodies makes us look (and feel) even better. What is your goal?Â  Short term: to lose 30 lbs. Long term: to lose 60 lbs. and run a 5K. What is your motivation? Just knowing that as I get older I need to take even better care of myself. What is your biggest downfall? Carbs, snacks, emotions, and sweets! Gah, I need help badly, lol. What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? Consistent workouts to 5 days a week. Eat cleaner. Â


 omg...are you my diet sister? You totally nailed all my responses. lol. I'm starting to log all of my food into my fitness pal so I can see where I'm at "typically". Then will start on 11/1 on my official diet/exercise.


----------



## DeSha (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'll join in! Thanks for making this thread. Makeup is awesome, but healthy bodies makes us look (and feel) even better.

What is your goal?  Short term: to lose 30 lbs. Long term: to lose 60 lbs. and run a 5K.

What is your motivation? Just knowing that as I get older I need to take even better care of myself.

What is your biggest downfall? Carbs, snacks, emotions, and sweets! Gah, I need help badly, lol.

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? Consistent workouts to 5 days a week. Eat cleaner.

 

omg...are you my diet sister? You totally nailed all my responses. lol. I'm starting to log all of my food into my fitness pal so I can see where I'm at "typically". Then will start on 11/1 on my official diet/exercise. 
Hey twin!





You've got the right idea by logging your food. I am on MFP as well and it has made a world of difference.


----------



## slinka (Oct 28, 2013)

So tired. My toddler kept climbing out of her bed all night. Around 12:30am (trying to go to bed earlier- this is actually earlier, lol) she seemed to be down. Maybe an hour and a half later I hear her calling for me, she's out again. Ughhh. Anywho, getting to it today! How's y'all's day going?


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So tired. My toddler kept climbing out of her bed all night. Around 12:30am (trying to go to bed earlier- this is actually earlier, lol) she seemed to be down. Maybe an hour and a half later I hear her calling for me, she's out again. Ughhh.

Anywho, getting to it today! How's y'all's day going?
well i was packed like a sardine in a can on a van this morning at 4 am to go three hours away to climb up and down a ladder to count merchandise...that counts as exercise, right? i even resisted the sausage biscuits and donuts they bought us today.


----------



## DeSha (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So tired. My toddler kept climbing out of her bed all night. Around 12:30am (trying to go to bed earlier- this is actually earlier, lol) she seemed to be down. Maybe an hour and a half later I hear her calling for me, she's out again. Ughhh.

Anywho, getting to it today! How's y'all's day going?

Working from home today, so its nice and quiet. I did a good workout early in the AM (Leslie Sansone 4 Fast Miles). It's Meatless Monday, so I am making crockpot cabbage rolls with a meat substitute. Should be interesting. I want to go out for a run but may just hold off until tomorrow.


----------



## slinka (Oct 28, 2013)

Lissa- great job on resisting temptation! And being in cramped quarters is no fun. :/ Desha- lucky! I wish my house were quiet lol. Great job! (And I'm glad you brought up meatless Monday before I did, haha.) Guess what I dug out today?



I also included my kitten, who thinks my shoes are toys. Lol. Man, I hate you Jillian, but I love you. Anyone else wanna do it with me? C'mon, it'll be funnnnn. Haha. Separate note- my freaking exercise-induced asthma will not give me a break today! Glad I've already got my workout done, cause this sucks! Anyone else have this problem? Mine's not the worst case I've ever seen of it, but it does prove to be an obstacle to overcome every day. :/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 28, 2013)

Note: my salad in a jar sucked and I hated every second of it. So weird! I love salads! And what's weirder is that *i* made it and put in all my favorite things. Meeeehhhh. Today is just way too cold for a salad.


----------



## slinka (Oct 28, 2013)

> Note: my salad in a jar sucked and I hated every second of it. So weird! I love salads! And what's weirder is that *i* made it and put in all my favorite things. Meeeehhhh. Today is just way too cold for a salad.


 It looks so good though! That kind of thing happens to me- I'm a big phase eater and I'll be all stoked about whatever weird thing I'm loving to eat all of the time, and then one day- I'm OVER it and I hate it. And I don't eat that food for like, a year. Lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 28, 2013)

I know I know!!! I don't get why I hated this salad so much! It's my ideal salad! Waaaah.



> It looks so good though! That kind of thing happens to me- I'm a big phase eater and I'll be all stoked about whatever weird thing I'm loving to eat all of the time, and then one day- I'm OVER it and I hate it. And I don't eat that food for like, a year. Lol.


----------



## slinka (Oct 28, 2013)

> I know I know!!! I don't get why I hated this salad so much! It's my ideal salad! Waaaah.


 Maybe it's time to switch to a roasted veggie type lunch? One that could survive a microwave if need be? ...and now I want asparagus. Lol.


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Hey twin! :five: You've got the right idea by logging your food. I am on MFP as well and it has made a world of difference.


 Weight loss after menopause is kicking my butt. Never knew how much your hormones played a role on weight until AFTER my hysterectomy. Seems like I have to cut double the calories and do double the exercise. ugh.


----------



## slinka (Oct 29, 2013)

> Weight loss after menopause is kicking my butt. Never knew how much your hormones played a role on weight until AFTER my hysterectomy. Seems like I have to cut double the calories and do double the exercise. ugh.


 It definitely does make things more difficult. But look at it this way- all the more reason to be proud of what you're accomplishing! And I don't know if you're overweight or what have you, but if you do have some extra pounds to shed, once you've lost it and replaced some of it with muscle, you'll burn more calories doing the regular every day things in your life, so theoretically it'll be easier to maintain if you keep up a good lifestyle. It's always really hard in the beginning, and you've definitely got a hurdle to jump, but you CAN do it, and you're gonna have such an accomplishment under your belt! In other words- you got this!


----------



## slinka (Oct 29, 2013)

so y'all remember how my soon-to-be 2 yr old likes to jump out of her crib after I've put her to bed? Well, of course she did so about 4 times yesterday, and I finally was convinced she'd stay down as I hadn't heard anything in a while, when my husband who was lying in bed (I stay up cause I know she's going to need to be put back in bed) says "someone's calling for you!" I said, "I'm pretty sure she's not. I don't hear anything..." He said, "well I'm pretty sure I'm not imagining it.." I say "fine, I'm going I'm going" and proceed to go down the stairs to go check on her. and.... My foot slips. I fall down a majority of the stairs. Yeah. I tried to stop the fall but kept slipping, when I finally stopped it (thank goodness I did!) I did so by inadvertently locking my left arm straight down and I heard a pop. My left leg is gonna have at least 2 huge bruises from where I landed the hardest. My arm seems to be ok...it's a little sore, but I'm considering myself lucky. Wanna know the best part? THE BABY WAS ASLEEP. I should've just told husband to f-off lol. That's what I get for listening to him! Lol. So I took some ibuprofen in hopes it'll help the pain and I'll be doing day 2 of the video along with some more cardio in just a few minutes! What have you done exercise-wise today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

so y'all remember how my soon-to-be 2 yr old likes to jump out of her crib after I've put her to bed? Well, of course she did so about 4 times yesterday, and I finally was convinced she'd stay down as I hadn't heard anything in a while, when my husband who was lying in bed (I stay up cause I know she's going to need to be put back in bed) says "someone's calling for you!"
I said, "I'm pretty sure she's not. I don't hear anything..."
He said, "well I'm pretty sure I'm not imagining it.."
I say "fine, I'm going I'm going" and proceed to go down the stairs to go check on her. and....

My foot slips.
I fall down a majority of the stairs.

Yeah.

I tried to stop the fall but kept slipping, when I finally stopped it (thank goodness I did!) I did so by inadvertently locking my left arm straight down and I heard a pop. My left leg is gonna have at least 2 huge bruises from where I landed the hardest. My arm seems to be ok...it's a little sore, but I'm considering myself lucky.

Wanna know the best part?
THE BABY WAS ASLEEP.

I should've just told husband to f-off lol. That's what I get for listening to him! Lol.


So I took some ibuprofen in hopes it'll help the pain and I'll be doing day 2 of the video along with some more cardio in just a few minutes! What have you done exercise-wise today?




oh my! that sounds like something i'd do...err, have done...take care of that arm!

today i've been very bad...very very bad...i stayed a little late at work, came home and had a binge eating session and took a nap before picking the kids up from school,lol. and tomorrow won't be very good food wise either since it'll be my little girl's 7th bday..so i'm planning to hop back on thursday..with a good walk around the neighborhood to boot!


----------



## slinka (Oct 29, 2013)

Update: Finished the DVD and thought, "Oh, I'll just do another DVD, YEAH!" And then halfway through that my asthma was all like, "You're a moron" And my shoulder was all, "You twit- you're killing me!"

So I stopped. My shoulder is hurt a bit,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not too happy about it, but I'm just going to have to work through the pain. I'll take the cues from my body and call it quits when the pain is more uncomfortable than I'd like. Shoulder doesn't put a stop to everything though!

@lissa1307 , lol, I usually fall going UP the stairs! This time...not so much. Could've been worse though!
Oh no, -a binge is never fun. Maybe that's an indication that you're not satisfying something your body needs (or maybe just desperately wants lol)? It's always good to have some healthy snacks around, so you can munch and not go home and be all starving (or if you're dying for chocolate, go ahead and have a small square of dark chocolate and put the rest away)...cause we all know what happens then! And maybe just have smaller-than-normal portions tomorrow and/or fill up on some salad/veggies before you get to the goodies? lol. Either way- it's ok to have a day or two off occasionally, just be sure to get back on the wagon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I gotta try and get my homework done now,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so so so trying to get to bed earlier these days! If I could just get the insomnia under control, I'd be feeling so much better in life!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update: Finished the DVD and thought, "Oh, I'll just do another DVD, YEAH!" And then halfway through that my asthma was all like, "You're a moron" And my shoulder was all, "You twit- you're killing me!"

So I stopped. My shoulder is hurt a bit,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not too happy about it, but I'm just going to have to work through the pain. I'll take the cues from my body and call it quits when the pain is more uncomfortable than I'd like. Shoulder doesn't put a stop to everything though!

@lissa1307 , lol, I usually fall going UP the stairs! This time...not so much. Could've been worse though!
Oh no, -a binge is never fun. Maybe that's an indication that you're not satisfying something your body needs (or maybe just desperately wants lol)? It's always good to have some healthy snacks around, so you can munch and not go home and be all starving (or if you're dying for chocolate, go ahead and have a small square of dark chocolate and put the rest away)...cause we all know what happens then! And maybe just have smaller-than-normal portions tomorrow and/or fill up on some salad/veggies before you get to the goodies? lol. Either way- it's ok to have a day or two off occasionally, just be sure to get back on the wagon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I gotta try and get my homework done now,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so so so trying to get to bed earlier these days! If I could just get the insomnia under control, I'd be feeling so much better in life!
you know what the sad thing is...i don't even like what i ate,lol...i mean i liked it at the moment, but i've never been a huge fan of hot dogs..or fig newtons...at least i stopped myself at 2 hotdogs with cheese sauce(lol) and 3 newtons...but i feel like such a fat ass now,lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update: Finished the DVD and thought, "Oh, I'll just do another DVD, YEAH!" And then halfway through that my asthma was all like, "You're a moron" And my shoulder was all, "You twit- you're killing me!"

So I stopped. My shoulder is hurt a bit,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not too happy about it, but I'm just going to have to work through the pain. I'll take the cues from my body and call it quits when the pain is more uncomfortable than I'd like. Shoulder doesn't put a stop to everything though!

Yikes, I hope your shoulder feels better soon!

I had the loooooongest day today. Up at 6 to get to class on time at 8.30. Class ended early so I went to the gym with my friend, did 2.5 miles on the elliptical. I'm still on 44lbs for the lateral pulldown but I've gone up to 150lbs on the leg press and 125lbs on the seated leg curl. I can really feel the burn in my ass with the leg press now lol. Stayed at uni until 1.30 working on a project and speaking to a prof and then went to work, from 2-7PM walking around the hospital, I probably got to sit down for a total of 3 minutes the entire time. And then a 40 minute drive home. I just got home and I'm absolutely exhausted, I don't even feel like getting up from the couch to go pee hahaha.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 29, 2013)

My work out plan has been derailed! I think I'm getting an ear or sinus infection (I feel like someone is stabbing my brain through my ear whenever I bend over/look down) so I didn't have a chance to work out today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my apt is in the morning tomorrow and I have a huge exam on Thursday so my game plan was to study all day on Wednesday. Sad sad achy ear ruining my plans.


----------



## slinka (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My work out plan has been derailed! I think I'm getting an ear or sinus infection (I feel like someone is stabbing my brain through my ear whenever I bend over/look down) so I didn't have a chance to work out today




my apt is in the morning tomorrow and I have a huge exam on Thursday so my game plan was to study all day on Wednesday. Sad sad achy ear ruining my plans.
Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least your appointment is in the morning and hopefully you'll be back on your feet in no time! Take care of yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yikes, I hope your shoulder feels better soon!

I had the loooooongest day today. Up at 6 to get to class on time at 8.30. Class ended early so I went to the gym with my friend, did 2.5 miles on the elliptical. I'm still on 44lbs for the lateral pulldown but I've gone up to 150lbs on the leg press and 125lbs on the seated leg curl. I can really feel the burn in my ass with the leg press now lol. Stayed at uni until 1.30 working on a project and speaking to a prof and then went to work, from 2-7PM walking around the hospital, I probably got to sit down for a total of 3 minutes the entire time. And then a 40 minute drive home. I just got home and I'm absolutely exhausted, I don't even feel like getting up from the couch to go pee hahaha.
I hope so too!

Kudos to you for still exercising- that's a ROUGH day! Get some rest chica!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you know what the sad thing is...i don't even like what i ate,lol...i mean i liked it at the moment, but i've never been a huge fan of hot dogs..or fig newtons...at least i stopped myself at 2 hotdogs with cheese sauce(lol) and 3 newtons...but i feel like such a fat ass now,lol
I've done that before- I bet we all have! Try and remember that feeling the next time the urge comes up (Cause it will, unfortunately). Idk, that's what I do.


----------



## slinka (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh, btw- I changed my diet up a bit in this *going totes hardcore* thing, until I'm happy with myself, where all I'm eating is, well, how do I put this, it's like I'm only eating things that you would find naturally from the earth. Now, don't take this TOO literally, of course if I have to use a can of beans rather than soaking some overnight, or some frozen fruit (no added anything- just fruit) than that's ok. I mean nothing like say: ice cream, bread, cereals, pre-packaged meals, TVP, ...etc. You get the idea.

I am already vegan, so dairy and meat was already off of my menu, so this step isn't really that big of a leap. I'm basically eating as clean as possible, but if any of you wanted to take on this challenge, obviously meat is found in nature =p The biggest change is not having any soy-infused weirdo vegan stuff (wasn't ever really a fan of it anyways), convenience meals and any little things that had un-pronounceable ingredients lol. (So...none of those nasty energy drinks and diet cokes lol) I can't really call it a raw vegan diet- cause I'm still going to cook things (I'm NOT eating a raw potato, ew)- but I guess it's sort of comparable in what foods you can have and stuff. So if yall want a big 'oil challenge- this could be it =p

Anyways, that's my little update. My shoulder still hurts and that's lame. Hoping it'll feel better tomorrow!

Btw, anyone else feeling stronger? - those of you who have incorporated exercise into your life- My endurance is growing by leaps and bounds! It's so awesome. Soon I'll be back on level 3 of my Jillian Michaels DVD, damnit!


----------



## slinka (Nov 1, 2013)

My shoulder has gotten so much better! How is everyone doing? Don't let all the candy mess up all of your hard work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted to share this recipe, maybe you meat-eaters could use it for a meatless Monday meal? Or enjoy whenever. It snows up here where I live (first snow was in September!) a lot and this is a great comfort food that you won't feel guilty about! I increase the spices by a half, and I don't use butter- try coconut oil! You can also add other veggies you need to use up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/217109/make-ahead-vegetarian-moroccan-stew I made that this morning so dinner would be out of the way, then I made some Thai spring rolls and veggie eggrolls for later meals. (Egg rolls freeze well and my kiddo loved the spring rolls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Hope everyone's well!


----------



## DeSha (Nov 1, 2013)

@slinka thanks for that yummy looking recipe. definitely a keeper for meatless Monday!


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My shoulder has gotten so much better! How is everyone doing? Don't let all the candy mess up all of your hard work





I wanted to share this recipe, maybe you meat-eaters could use it for a meatless Monday meal? Or enjoy whenever. It snows up here where I live (first snow was in September!) a lot and this is a great comfort food that you won't feel guilty about! I increase the spices by a half, and I don't use butter- try coconut oil! You can also add other veggies you need to use up




http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/217109/make-ahead-vegetarian-moroccan-stew

I made that this morning so dinner would be out of the way, then I made some Thai spring rolls and veggie eggrolls for later meals. (Egg rolls freeze well and my kiddo loved the spring rolls



)
Hope everyone's well!
that looks yummy...i have been finding that the less i eat meat the less i want it, and when i do eat it i don't want much...i haven't been doing meatless mondays but i have been making meatlight meals and half the time i skip the meat portion myself (hubby would die if it wasnt an option for him, so would my son)


----------



## slinka (Nov 1, 2013)

> that looks yummy...i have been finding that the less i eat meat the less i want it, and when i do eat it i don't want much...i haven't been doing meatless mondays but i have been making meatlight meals and half the time i skip the meat portion myself (hubby would die if it wasnt an option for him, so would my son)


 My family is vegan by association lol. They sometimes have cheese though. I don't. Dairy and me don't mix. I'm one of the ...I guess the word is lucky...ones who's husband doesn't care what I cook so long as its tasty (even my not-so-stellar-meals he's grateful for) and he does care about his health too. My kids eat what I give them- people are always shocked when they see them eating veggies. They say, "you're kids eat vegetables?" I'm like, "...yeah, don't yours?" Apparently a lot of kids don't. :/ Yeah, having meat more as a side sometimes is the way to do it if youre going to eat it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Think Mediterranean diet). If more people ate like that, the meat industry might not be so icky. And the less you have it the less you'll want. So good on you! If you guys make the stew let me know! It's a staple for me- also makes for numerous meals-stretching the dollar is always a plus! Hope you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (btw- if you cut the veggies- especially the potatoes- up into bigger chunks, it makes for a "heartier" feel for a meat-eater...so if you're trying to win over a stubborn man or child, that's a good little trick. That or add some tempeh. =p I'm debating on what to make for dinner tonight- Chana masala, general Tso's tofu...idk! I have a spaghetti squash I need to use...maybe I'll make spaghetti with it.


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My family is vegan by association lol. They sometimes have cheese though. I don't. Dairy and me don't mix. I'm one of the ...I guess the word is lucky...ones who's husband doesn't care what I cook so long as its tasty (even my not-so-stellar-meals he's grateful for) and he does care about his health too. My kids eat what I give them- people are always shocked when they see them eating veggies. They say, "you're kids eat vegetables?" I'm like, "...yeah, don't yours?" Apparently a lot of kids don't. :/

Yeah, having meat more as a side sometimes is the way to do it if youre going to eat it.



(Think Mediterranean diet). If more people ate like that, the meat industry might not be so icky. And the less you have it the less you'll want. So good on you!

If you guys make the stew let me know! It's a staple for me- also makes for numerous meals-stretching the dollar is always a plus! Hope you like it



(btw- if you cut the veggies- especially the potatoes- up into bigger chunks, it makes for a "heartier" feel for a meat-eater...so if you're trying to win over a stubborn man or child, that's a good little trick. That or add some tempeh. =p

I'm debating on what to make for dinner tonight- Chana masala, general Tso's tofu...idk! I have a spaghetti squash I need to use...maybe I'll make spaghetti with it.
oh i love spaghetti squash, makes me want to go buy one now,lol

dinner tonight is pasta for my famz

i'm using whole wheat pasta, adding spinach (i tell my picky son its parsley and he eats it as a seasoning,doesn't even know,lol),probably some tomato, broccoli, and whatever other veggies i have laying around, for me i'll toss it with a little olive oil and feta

for the rest of the family i'll add  some diced grilled chicken and alfredo sauce

i'm all bloated and crampy today so i want a comfort type food like a heavy pasta, but at the same time i kinda dont...so it's a good middle ground for me and my go to when i don't feel like cooking much...potluck pasta,lol


----------



## slinka (Nov 1, 2013)

> oh i love spaghetti squash, makes me want to go buy one now,lol dinner tonight is pasta for my famz i'm using whole wheat pasta, adding spinach (i tell my picky son its parsley and he eats it as a seasoning,doesn't even know,lol),probably some tomato, broccoli, and whatever other veggies i have laying around, for me i'll toss it with a little olive oil and feta for the rest of the family i'll add Â some diced grilled chicken and alfredo sauce i'm all bloated and crampy today so i want a comfort type food like a heavy pasta, but at the same time i kinda dont...so it's a good middle ground for me and my go to when i don't feel like cooking much...potluck pasta,lol


 Haha! That parsley trick is clever! Hope you get to feeling better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok, so today is November. I'm sad October is gone, but what we have here is a brand new month- so if anyone in this group hasn't been 100% dedicated to treating their bodies like the temple it is, now's your chance to make a clean start! What I want you beautiful people to do is take on a challenge that is health/fitness related, and make a promise to yourself that you will stick by it, NO MATTER WHAT, for this whole month! Why the whole month? Because it takes about 21 days to break a bad habit, and hopefully by the end of the month you will have successfully wiped out a bad habit and created a new good habit!

This can be anything you might hyave an issue with- whether it's that you're going to workout more and start a fitness dvd challenge (Like Jillian Michaels' 30 day shred, or 6 week six pack...those types of things) or maybe you are struggling with a sugar addiction- you can promise that you are going to not eat any added sugars-meaning you only get the sugars in fruits and veggies- the whole month! (Quite a challenge with the holidays coming up!)

So what are you going to do? Remember- No excuses people! Me sure this is a promise you can keep! And challenge yourself...now's the time to accomplish what you want- don't spend another day regretting your food choices, feeling lethargic or not liking how you look in the mirror!

I'm going to continue my uber-clean eating (I literally can't cut anything else out, lol. NO added sugar, everything prepared from whole foods, no animal products and no artificial ingredients!) and finish up the 30 day shred (I think this is day 5 for me, woo!) AND I'm going to take on even more, because I need to workout more! So I'm going to be doing the blogilates NovermBURN calendar (My promise!) and I hoping to incorporate another few DVDs of JM (Killer buns and thighs maybe? =p)

If anyone wants to hop on the Blogilates train with me, please do! http://www.blogilates.com/printables-2/novemburn-calendar-get-your-password-in-the-newsletter and the password is "eatcleantraindirty" I highly recommend this lady- she's so positive, so fun, everything can be done from home and she also has a bunch of recipes. Oh, and it's completely free! Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with her or her site, I'm just a fan. This would be a convenient promise for anyone to make, as everything is laid out for you exercise-wise!


----------



## DeSha (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So what are you going to do? Remember- No excuses people! Me sure this is a promise you can keep! And challenge yourself...now's the time to accomplish what you want- don't spend another day regretting your food choices, feeling lethargic or not liking how you look in the mirror!
 

Well October was a mixed bag for me. I did stick with my exercise program (thanks to OnDemand and Leslie Sansone's blog- walk, walk, walk, walk). But my diet was the yo-yo factor.I would say I ate clean 75% of the time. Baking more healthy breads and snacks to take to work and increasing my water are two target goals for the month, in addition to sticking to Meatless Mondays.

For November, I want to try to eat close to 90% clean, allowing for one cheat meal on the weekends. This will be a challenge but I am up to it. As for the exercise, Leslie continues through November, so I plan on sticking to 50% of her plan while supplementing with my other cardio and weight training.

Come on ladies, we can do this!! Keeping healthy and happy through November.


----------



## DeSha (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh and I wanted to share this really simple, but tasty looking recipe. I plan on baking it this weekend, so I will let you all know how it turns out.

Breakfast loaf: http://www.aforaubergine.com/2011/03/23/good-for-you-breakfast-loaf/


----------



## slinka (Nov 1, 2013)

Great Desha! You got this! November is gonna feel so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's promises!

Side note- Man, that stew is filling, lol. Ate half a bowl for breakfast ('Cause...stew for breakfast, that's why) and I'm still full. =p


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 1, 2013)

Alright, I just found this thread and i hope it is ok to join all the ladies.

A bit background: Moved to the US 6 years ago where i gained 40 lb in just a few short months due to stress eating and trying out all the fast foods as well as enjoying packaged and processed foods. My hubby is always on the "got to get fit train" and obviously he would like to see me slimmer again. I have lost 20lb in the last years but gained 10lb back this year after not continuing with my workout routine.

The things that greatly helped me are sticking to a workout routine (I love spinning classes for example) and intermitted fasting. Intermitted fasting really helped with my late night in front of the TV snacking habits and I have to get back on it. That is my plan for November: get back on the intermitted fasting schedule and develop a new workout routine. My husband also started to pull up Paleo recipes so we will not be using already processed foods anymore (where we can avoid it). We already make our own pasta and so on and it's such a difference!

My weakness is sweets, especially before the holidays. So my goal is only to have one sweet on days where I work out. I found that restricting yourself from sweets completely only makes you eat a ton of them if you do make an excuse to eat one while if you have one from time to time I don't crave it.

I love how great all the ladies on MUT are and this thread hopefully helps me stay on track with my weight loss and get toned goals!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 1, 2013)

@DeSha I think that's a great plan for November and you already accomplished a lot for October. I don't drink enough and have to start drinking more water!


----------



## DeSha (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DeSha I think that's a great plan for November and you already accomplished a lot for October. I don't drink enough and have to start drinking more water!

@Sunflowercake you are 100% right about water intake and thanks mentioning it!  I was getting in around six glasses a day (most of the time) but based on my body weight I should consume 10 a day. I just going to the bathroom all the time, lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh and I wanted to share this really simple, but tasty looking recipe. I plan on baking it this weekend, so I will let you all know how it turns out.

Breakfast loaf: http://www.aforaubergine.com/2011/03/23/good-for-you-breakfast-loaf/

That bread looks so good!! I definitely need to try baking it once the weather cools down a little bit more here.


----------



## slinka (Nov 1, 2013)

Welcome @Sunflowercake ! We'd love to have you!
-I also struggle to drink enough water. Ever since I moved to a high altitude, it's been a struggle with dehydration! If I don't work out, I especially fail in my efforts! The thing that has helped me is a large water bottle with a lid (I don't like drinking from things without lids, cause I feel like debris in the air falls into it. My husband always makes fun of me....says, "It's contaminated" whenever he sees a glass of water I've abandoned,  like that little girl in...what was that movie...Signs! lol) and it has OZ measurements on it. Makes it easy to keep track of water intake for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 1, 2013)

@slinka we actually bought several water bottles for that reason! I have a nice filter one I can use at the gym and to re-fill at work but I have abandoned it last month and need to give it more love this month. Since it is the first of he onth I am also going to the gym today. We pay to be members at the Y so we might as well use it, right? I am planning to do some running for a cardio warm up today and then some leg and ab workouts.


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 1, 2013)

Same here for me, need to boost my water intake. i did pretty well this last month, so my goal is to double what i did this last month...double water,double exercise. still have no scale but i really don't care about the number anyway.

for the girls who have been on here in october...have you noticed any positive changes from what you did do?

i have

i have more energy, i have been working out at least 2 days a week(sometimes more) so for november it will be 4 days a week

my eating habits are cleaner and healthier, my appetite has decreased dramatically...this will be continuing

i haven't had but 2 cans of soda the entire month...so my goal for nov is 0

i'm drinking half to 3/4 of the daily recommended water, goal for nov is to meet or exceed the 8-8oz servings

i know i have lost a few pounds and a couple inches(didn't measure,just forgot) but i am down 1 size in my pants, and no longer have to lay down and suck in to get them on, they are actually slightly loose now.

all in all, even with my daughter's bday, a binge day, and halloween i count october as a win because my habits are changing and i have noticable changes...how about you guys?


----------



## slinka (Nov 1, 2013)

Definitely! Way more endurance, lost some weight and I don't feel so icky in general. Still got a lot of work to do to get the tone back that I lost during my injured-time, but I'm sure it'll happen in leaps and bound if I stick to my guns!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been lurking on this thread for about a week or so, so I am getting the courage to jump in, as it is a very good inspirational thread... Which I need, well I guess we all do. October was a right off for me, some emotional issues, unfortunately I dealt with it by falling off a real bad band wagon... Anyhoo, November is here and time for me to get back up. Slowly getting back into yoga, did my 6th class in a row today, on my way to doing it daily. As for my diet, well, I consider myself a little under weight, I typically eat a lot of junk foods like hot dogs, processed breaded chicken strips, waffles, and chocolate bars, I am a snacker, so I eat a lot of cashews, olives, pickles, tomatoes, potato chips, rice, pasta. Anyways as you can see, all over the map... My goals? Well, keep at the yoga practice, and keep my thoughts in the present... And re-evaluate my dinner menu lol.


----------



## slinka (Nov 4, 2013)

Yay! Welcome [@]vogueboy[/@]! Your diet sounds like mine at age 14! Lol. Great job with the yoga classes, and I'm sure you're gonna feel great once we get some real food into you =p Hope everyone is doing great- hope the weekend wasn't too trying of a time! Ugh, for me- Saturday- if there's such a thing as binging on veggies, I did it. Probably cause I unintentionally ate waaaay too little the days before. So I guess it's not all that bad- but I felt like such a lump after eating so much lol. I'm just glad I stuck to my guns and kept it at vegetables (no sauces and stuff, btw.) rather than say, the chocolate peanut butter cupcakes I made for the family!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 4, 2013)

today for dinner i had 4 olives and half of an Ikea hazelnut milk chocolate bar 






My boyfriend and I had a big breakfast then I was just studying all day today and kinda...forgot to eat! Oopsies. Dinner was delicious though, btw.

This week I'm definitely going to be hitting up spin at least 3 times and I'll be starting up 30 Day Shred again. I'm excited!


----------



## slinka (Nov 4, 2013)

Yay a 30 day shred buddy! I'm on like, day 7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol, it happens to the best of us (forgetting to eat)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's like that sometimes on huge film sets. Even though there's a craft truck and craft tables, it gets so busy processing hundreds of people that time flies, (and you can't eat and work at the same time!) thank goodness that these types of days are few. As we MUA's are notorious for camping out at craft tables... ðŸ˜ Congrats on day 7 of your shred slinka, I am on day 7 of yoga, (Ashtanga I) slowly working my way up again to Ashtanga II and vinyasa II. They say it takes 21 days to form a new habit. Here's to all of us that it happens with ease!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now to cook me up a couple of hotdogs...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 4, 2013)

My spin instructor pulled me aside tonight and told me that I'm doing a great job and she thinks I'm "really inspirational" to the rest of the girls. I thought that was really nice to hear! I bounce around to different sessions/instructors and she's probably my favorite but you can tell she's new and usually fiddles around with the playlist. She plays music I listen to regularly for the routines and it makes it much more enjoyable!

I did 30DS this morning and when my boyfriend gets off work I'll walk him through it too since he wants to start.

OH. And I've been CRAVING pizza for WEEKS. No joke. Like, its bad. Today my boyfriend had a pizza-lunch-meeting at work. After spin I stopped by his work and he gave me one slice of pizza. The whole 5 minute walk home I was SO happy and I didn't care that I looked ridiculous wearing work out gear, sweaty, and holding a singular slice of pizza on a napkin. Better this one singular slice than a whole pizza, am I right?! My biggest fear in those 5 minutes was dropping the precious, precious cargo.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 5, 2013)

@usofjessamerica that is awesome!! I want to see if I can squeeze in the spinnng class tomorrow. Last year I went up to four times a week and loved it so much. We joined a different gym, which I love but I am soso with the spinning instructors. Is it bad that I do not like some of the classes due to their tatse of music? I have been eating good, no processed foods and am glad it is going so well. The hubby is definitely a big part of it, he makes us yummy soups and kale smoothies. One thing I wante dto recommend is Zuzka light. Another goal for me for November is to push in one of her workouts every day I am not going to the gym. They are only 10-15 minutes and you can easily do them at home with barely any equipment. You should be able to find them on youtube. I love her because you can see that she sometimes gets out of breath.


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

[@]vogueboy[/@] haha, reminds me of this dr. Oz when he replaced the truck food behind the scenes of The View with a healthy food bar. They were none too happy about the missing pastries lol. And great job [@]usofjessamerica[/@]! Yep- one slice while on the move is definitely better than sitting at home with a whole pizza staring at you lol. [@]Sunflowercake[/@] if gym music didn't bother people we wouldn't wear our earbuds almost constantly! Lol. Yeah, I was never one for obnoxious music during a class. I just can't get into house-remix beiber. (Btw, I used to work in a corset shop right next to a curves- I hear that crap all. Day. Long. Mixed with "change stations now")


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 5, 2013)

@slinka I don't mind house for working out but if you go from pop to soft rock to house back to RnB then i have a huge issue with that. Just keep it in a decade at least (; Must have been fun to listen to that mix all day.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 5, 2013)

I have to join this thread :/ I really want/need to lose weight but almost feel hopeless/don't know where to start.  Often, by dinnertime, it's like 'oh well, I've already had 1500+ calories today, it is hopeless, I'll just start my diet tomorrow' but I never do.


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

> @slinka Â I don't mind house for working out but if you go from pop to soft rock to house back to RnB then i have a huge issue with that. Just keep it in a decade at least (; Must have been fun to listen to that mix all day.


 I have weird music tastes lol. The beib ain't one of em =p Nor the Taylor swift remixes. They even had an upbeat-y remix of frozen by Madonna! I was like, 0_o


> I have to join this thread :/ I really want/need to lose weight but almost feel hopeless/don't know where to start. Â Often, by dinnertime, it's like 'oh well, I've already had 1500+ calories today, it is hopeless, I'll just start my diet tomorrow' but I never do.


 Hey [@]tulosai[/@]! Welcome! Don't feel discouraged- I think we've ALL been there, in that all-or-nothing procrastination cycle. Nows the time to start feeling good again! Getting fit/healthy is definitely a journey and a tough one at that, but you CAN do it! If you haven't gone through the beginning tips at the start of this thread, I urge you to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It'll get you prepped to start making the best you possible. And know that we're all here for each other- so ask/vent away!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey @tulosai! Welcome! Don't feel discouraged- I think we've ALL been there, in that all-or-nothing procrastination cycle. Nows the time to start feeling good again! Getting fit/healthy is definitely a journey and a tough one at that, but you CAN do it! If you haven't gone through the beginning tips at the start of this thread, I urge you to



It'll get you prepped to start making the best you possible. And know that we're all here for each other- so ask/vent away!
Ok so... I went back in the thread- and still have to read more... but here's a bit about me now

What is your goal? 

I want to lose around 30 pounds  



 I don't know when or how my weight got this out of control.  Well, I sort of do- I guess it's been the transition from student to working life, and the fact that, while I've actually probably been eating a bit healthier than when I was a student, I exercise not at all. 



 It's been around a 4 year slide downward.

In addition to flat out weight loss, I'd love more toned legs and arms and to be able to lower my processed food intake even further and stop eating out (or at least, eating out as much as I do).

What is your motivation?

Honestly, my motivation is just that *I* don't feel good about myself or how I look.  I'd also like to be able to start wearing cuter clothes again.

What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.)

At the moment getting started.  In the future it's going to be not wanting to exercise and snacking out of boredom or for emotional reasons. 





What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?

I know the main thing I really HAVE to do is start exercising again, even if it''s just taking walks at first. I also need to start counting calories, blech.

And anything else you'd like add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nothing really except I am glad this thread exists.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 5, 2013)

@slinka well let's just say that you will never hear taylor or beibs in our house hahaha.

@tulosai welcome! It sound like you set yourself a good goal! I want to loose 20 lb for now but really it could be 30 (; I feel like we are a bit in the same boat. For me it was also a lot of changes at once where then i did not stick to a workout routine or eating routine. I also snack when bored and lack motivation to work out although I do not mind working out once I am at the gym.

This is what helped me: If you have a smart phone, get the MyFitnessPal app, it's free. it makes it really easy for you to track what you are actually eating. You can even scan it! You can also enter how much you want to lose and so on. If you do nothave a Smartphone, that's fine- make yourself a journal where you write down what you eat. It is eye opening! I needed to get a little more drastic and started intermitted fasting. This means I have the first food of the day at 12PM (I am not a breakfast person) and the last food 8 hours later. You are not starving yourself because the body does not need food throughout the day. I noticed that you actually get a hungry feeling again and notice faster when you are done eating. I am also not snacking in the evening in front of the TV! As for working out I try to go to the gym as much as possible. i don't have kids yet so I can just go after work. I do this because at home I cut workouts short.

Another thing that I noticed throughout the last 6 years of trying to lose weight (20lb successfully in the last year!): start slow. if you notice you got off track, see why and start again. Don't give yourself too many goals at once. Although I do want to loose 20lb overall, I said I want to loose 5lb this month.

Please keep in mind I am not telling you what to do  everyone is different. Just telling you what works for me.

In any case, I am glad this nice little group is here so we can report great success and even if we had a piece of candy and need motivation to eat some veggies.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 5, 2013)

Did my usual workout again, only change was going up to 165lbs on the leg press. I'm determined to hit 200 by the end of the month. I need this semester to be over already (and for the next one to not start LOL), all these projects I'm working on along with work is sucking up all my energy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @slinka I don't mind house for working out but if you go from pop to soft rock to house back to RnB then i have a huge issue with that. Just keep it in a decade at least (; Must have been fun to listen to that mix all day.

This is why I'm so hesitant to try out any classes that have music lol. I'm a major metalhead and I'm so used to hearing angry men scream about things that make them angry while I work out/study/drive/relax (aka basically 24/7) that I just can't listen to anything else without getting cranky. It's a good thing I'm pretty happy with my current workout routine haha.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 5, 2013)

@norther that cracked me up. I always feel that you can't tell what people are listening to at the gym. I listen to all kinds of different musik and recently had a day where I listened to Lindsey Stirling all throughout my workout routine, don't ask me why. In spinning it annoys me when there suddenly Taylor Swift is singing one of her songs, then there is a bit of No Doubt, next a metal song and suddenly we are listening to the Beatles. It looks like you are doing awesome on your leg press! That's a great inspiration. I am only at 150lbs and am hoping to get higher by the end of the month.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 5, 2013)

@Sunflowercake yeah, most people I know are always so shocked I listen to metal because I "don't look like someone who does" haha. I actually prefer to listen only to my favourite band when I'm on the elliptical because their songs are so looooong that I'm done with my 2.5-3 miles before I even know it. I've been upping the weight on the leg press almost every session, my quads are even more ridiculously defined now. I wish it had that big of an effect on my inner thighs lol.


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 5, 2013)

argh..i'm being so bad today!!! 






hell, it's my 30th bday...i'm being bad and loving it.

i had a chicken bacon and ranch pretzel sandwich earlier with a slice of cheese danish, and i have cheesecake for my bday cake,lol

dinner is over-loaded baked potatoes with all the bad toppings...cheese,sour cream,butter,bacon...but hey it has broccoli and i'm making some huge salads to go with it,lol...it's rainy and chilly and i had to work this morning...i wanted comfort food...but i still say its better than adding a steak or fried chicken in with it...that's progress right?

i'm probably going to be so sick later,lol!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 5, 2013)

@nother  nice! That is great results already!

@lissa1307 Happy Birthday!  At least you are splurging for a good reason. Just enjoy it today and get back on track tomorrow!  Have a beautiful day!!


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sunflowercake yeah, most people I know are always so shocked I listen to metal because I "don't look like someone who does" haha. I actually prefer to listen only to my favourite band when I'm on the elliptical because their songs are so looooong that I'm done with my 2.5-3 miles before I even know it. I've been upping the weight on the leg press almost every session, my quads are even more ridiculously defined now. *I wish it had that big of an effect on my inner thighs *lol.
Amen to that! Lol, I spent so much time back in the day on that embarrassing machine where you spread your legs to lift the weight, lmao.

BUT I NEED SLIMMER INNER THIGHS


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

happy birthday @lissa1307!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amen to that! Lol, I spent so much time back in the day on that embarrassing machine where you spread your legs to lift the weight, lmao.

BUT I NEED SLIMMER INNER THIGHS

I can't use that machine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My left hip objects by seizing and somehow getting "stuck." Stupid stubborn areas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't use that machine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My left hip objects by seizing and somehow getting "stuck." Stupid stubborn areas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you think it's a flexibility issue? I know things can be real difficult if you're a bit stiff in the 'ol joints. =p

Look at it this way....at least you're not doing those exercises in front of every dude in your town lol.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 6, 2013)

Happy late birthday Lissa!!

I'm having a good day so far (though of course it's only 11 am).  Hoping to keep it up!


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> Happy late birthday Lissa!! I'm having a good day so far (though of course it's only 11 am). Â Hoping to keep it up!


 You got this! The beginning is the hardest part- just keep your goals in mind and this day will be ended in success in no time!


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

My tummy hurts today. And I feel like I've been fighting a cold or something for a few days. Ugh. Gotta push through though!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you think it's a flexibility issue? I know things can be real difficult if you're a bit stiff in the 'ol joints. =p

Look at it this way....at least you're not doing those exercises in front of every dude in your town lol.
 

My left hip has been weird since I was a kid lol, it's constantly catching and popping and the docs have no idea why. Hahaha yeah, I feel awkward enough in the weights section at the gym because it's always a bunch of guys.. and then me.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> My left hip has been weird since I was a kid lol, it's constantly catching and popping and the docs have no idea why. Hahaha yeah, I feel awkward enough in the weights section at the gym because it's always a bunch of guys.. and then me.


 Aw, that's poop. Oh well. Lol, I always contemplated girl-grunting loudly while doing that machine just cause it was funny in my brain. I never did...cause y'know, I'm a classy lady.


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

how's everyone doing?

i haven't had much luck with any diet or exercise lately...i've been having a really bad RA flare up so i've been taking more meds, which have made me sick, i didn't even end up eating my bday dinner or chessecake(probably better i didn't anyway) 

I've lost weight only because I can't eat or hold anything down, but i've been spending the past few days in bed, even went to the ER yesterday...but im starting to feel a little better now,except for my hands and knee..so i've been pushing myself to walk today just so i'm doing something...unfortunately the only thing i can eat is goldfish crackers right now...

hoping i can go back full force within a few days.

hope you guys are having better luck than me!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon @lissa1307!


----------



## slinka (Nov 9, 2013)

[@]lissa1307[/@] oh, that sound awful. I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> feel better soon and take it easy in the meantime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm taking a rest day today (I'm entitled to rest these muscles on occasion, right?). I'm just sick and it's not cute. Hoping to feel better tomorrow- diet plan is still intact though and my rest day is allotted on the novemburn calendar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 11, 2013)

Resting up is a good thing. I took two days off yoga, had a photoshoot on Saturday and then hung out at IMATS. Back at it on Monday...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

I worked out 4x this week! Then I had MORE pizza for dinner and I bought a bunch of snacks and candy at Target. I have a really awful time with any sort of impulse control during exam time (big test on Tuesday! Studied all day today like 10 hours straight in a coffee shop.) I think I'm going to drop all the candy and Target snacks at my boyfriend's work as lil treats for his Baristas. It'll earn me brownie points. I've eaten horrifically this week. Like really, really really bad. It was all incredibly delicious though so... You win some you lose some?? I need to not justify all this eating with studying but it's hard! Meeeeh.


----------



## slinka (Nov 11, 2013)

> Resting up is a good thing. I took two days off yoga, had a photoshoot on Saturday and then hung out at IMATS. Back at it on Monday...


 Ah IMATS, one day. I was wondering how your yoga was going! Glad to hear you'll be back at it tomorrow. Same for me- I'm not at 100%, but I don't think I'll be unwell enough tomorrow to justify lazing around lol. Aw [@]usofjessamerica[/@]- awesome job on working out frequently! At least you've got the problem figured out, just a matter of tackling it. Taking the tasty temptations to the bf's work is probably a good idea- I know I hate having that kinda stuff around tempting me lol. So, I know I have been eating really clean and stuff, but I'm just sort of down today. I tried on something in my wardrobe and hated how I looked. I'm pretty hard on myself- and my idea of looking "good" is probably extreme to others, but that's my brain. I know it's just me being impatient and picky, so I'm gonna try and listen to a couple of upbeat songs and get to bed and rest (if my youngest will let me...) Tomorrow's a new day, and I'm gonna kill it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Nov 12, 2013)

Alright people, we need to talk about the upcoming holidays- more specifically, the holiday food!

How many of you are in charge of the majority of the cooking? Who just shows up? What's the biggest problem food you face each year? 

For those who cook most of the meal, lucky you(in a sense)! You get to make the food as healthy as you want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those who just show up- don't be shy about asking for a portion of food to be less-bad. Like, when I go to my parents' house, I ask my mom to leave a bit of the mashed potatoes plain- no butter and milk. It's no big deal and I don't have to break my diet. Same thing when she makes those green beans with the bacon and stuff- I ask her just to leave some plain. Also, if I'm the one showing up, I usually bring something- be it a side and/or dessert. Take advantage of the dish you bring and make it as healthy as you can/want.

If your family does the laying out of snack-type things while the food is cooking- take advantage of fruits and vegetables over the chips and cheeses. If you think they won't have anything but sausages/cheese/crackers- bring a veggie tray! You'd be surprised by how many people enjoy the change of spread- I know I was when people flocked to it and were so relieved to have the option...I thought I'd be the only one digging the broccoli!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 12, 2013)

Slinka,

It's funny, making one healthy choice really makes it easier to make multiple healthy choices. I usually try to get mostly protein and veggies with a bit of stufing and mashed potatoes. Thanksgiving will not be a problem this year because we are on vacation and I think that this will actually be a bigger problem hahaha. I will be exposed to lots of good food I have not gotten a chance to eat in three years (my home country) ! And honestly, while I plan not to just stuff myself, i will not say no to pastries and candy because I truly do not get them here.

However for Christmas we go to the family and I plan agian on mainly veggies and meat with just a small ammount of starch. I like the option of veggies as appetizer as well!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 12, 2013)

Alright everybody, the hubby is really excited about the idea of a juice cleanse. Generally I am not opposed to the idea of doing it 3-10 days but he is thinking of a 30day cleanse after reading up about it. Anyone have any experience with the juice cleanses?


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright people, we need to talk about the upcoming holidays- more specifically, the holiday food!

How many of you are in charge of the majority of the cooking? Who just shows up? What's the biggest problem food you face each year? 

For those who cook most of the meal, lucky you(in a sense)! You get to make the food as healthy as you want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those who just show up- don't be shy about asking for a portion of food to be less-bad. Like, when I go to my parents' house, I ask my mom to leave a bit of the mashed potatoes plain- no butter and milk. It's no big deal and I don't have to break my diet. Same thing when she makes those green beans with the bacon and stuff- I ask her just to leave some plain. Also, if I'm the one showing up, I usually bring something- be it a side and/or dessert. Take advantage of the dish you bring and make it as healthy as you can/want.

If your family does the laying out of snack-type things while the food is cooking- take advantage of fruits and vegetables over the chips and cheeses. If you think they won't have anything but sausages/cheese/crackers- bring a veggie tray! You'd be surprised by how many people enjoy the change of spread- I know I was when people flocked to it and were so relieved to have the option...I thought I'd be the only one digging the broccoli!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 
The holidays really aren't a problem for me. I do all the cooking for my family, it's my husband and 2 kids, his father and some holidays his mother comes as well. I think being the cook helps because working in the kitchen and being busy,and of course smelling it ll day...by the time its ready i'm not even hungry...not to mention i'm not a big fan of traditional holiday fare so it's usually a time i lose pretty well because i just nibble at it.

so far the menu is a roast turkey and a smoked turkey (15lbs each)and gravy, brussels with bacon and cream, green bean casserole, cranberry sauce, stuffing/dressing,bread of some type(i change it up), pumpkin cheesecake, mashed potatoes...and i feel i'm forgetting somethingor several things...i don't have the list in front of me so i probably am,lol


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright everybody, the hubby is really excited about the idea of a juice cleanse. Generally I am not opposed to the idea of doing it 3-10 days but he is thinking of a 30day cleanse after reading up about it. Anyone have any experience with the juice cleanses?
I have never done a juice cleanse. I HAVE, for what its worth:
Done numerous water fasts of varying lengths- including a 40-day one.
Master cleanse
A 3.5 day dry fast (Just for experimentation)
All-liquid diet

A juice fast/cleanse was never appealing to me since you can easily get more calories than you need doing it...y'know, if you are capable of drinking a lot of juice, lol. And just too much sugar for me. BUT I know lots of people who enjoyed their juice fasts, even if it was just to help them get over binging and other unhealthy habits. So, I suppose it is what you make it. You can limit your calories if you wanted to, I assume. Either way- good luck to you and the hubby if you decide to do it!

Glad to hear you guys don't have too many temptations at holiday dinners! A lot of people become completely undone.

And yeah- it really is amazing how starting out with a good choice- like veggies as an appetizer- can effect your choices later.
That's why I'm a firm believer in getting your workout done ASAP after you wake up. You put in the hard work rom the get go and you won't want to undo that work later!
Well... most of the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gonna add a disclaimer here: Extended water fasts are not for everyone (please consult with your doctor/do your research before attempting) and dry fasting can be downright dangerous. The master cleanse seems to be safe for those with no underlying health conditions that may not tolerate it, and liquid diets are what you make of them. As always, never attempt something drastic without checking with a dr. if you have a condition that may not appreciate it, and/or doing your research on it.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 13, 2013)

@slinka thank you for your input! I think I want to dtart with a three day one in the new year. As you are not supposed to drink alcohol, have milk products or meat seven days before, that kind of will not work with the Christmas dinner my family cooks.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gonna add a disclaimer here: Extended water fasts are not for everyone (please consult with your doctor/do your research before attempting) and dry fasting can be downright dangerous. The master cleanse seems to be safe for those with no underlying health conditions that may not tolerate it, and liquid diets are what you make of them. As always, never attempt something drastic without checking with a dr. if you have a condition that may not appreciate it, and/or doing your research on it.




In addition to this (while I do think water fasting, researched and done correctly, can have benefits for many people and be effective for what it is) it is always important to remember that it is not a permanent solution to a weight problem and that you are likely to put most of the weight lost during a fast back on, and quickly, if major lifestyle changes are not made or continued after the fast.  It's also important to know that some immediate weight gain after a fast is normal and not a cause for panic.


----------



## Olga Ok (Nov 13, 2013)

IMHO, fasting halts metabolism and it makes hard on the body to recover from it. Plus, muscles burn before fat as they are an easier access to energy.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright people, we need to talk about the upcoming holidays- more specifically, the holiday food!

How many of you are in charge of the majority of the cooking? Who just shows up? What's the biggest problem food you face each year? 

For those who cook most of the meal, lucky you(in a sense)! You get to make the food as healthy as you want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those who just show up- don't be shy about asking for a portion of food to be less-bad. Like, when I go to my parents' house, I ask my mom to leave a bit of the mashed potatoes plain- no butter and milk. It's no big deal and I don't have to break my diet. Same thing when she makes those green beans with the bacon and stuff- I ask her just to leave some plain. Also, if I'm the one showing up, I usually bring something- be it a side and/or dessert. Take advantage of the dish you bring and make it as healthy as you can/want.

If your family does the laying out of snack-type things while the food is cooking- take advantage of fruits and vegetables over the chips and cheeses. If you think they won't have anything but sausages/cheese/crackers- bring a veggie tray! You'd be surprised by how many people enjoy the change of spread- I know I was when people flocked to it and were so relieved to have the option...I thought I'd be the only one digging the broccoli!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 
I am concerened about issues this year for multiple reasons...first, I'm diabetic. Found out about that last May. It's been very well-controlled and in fact I have lost ***71 pounds!!!*** And that is part of the issue too.

I frankly married into a family of jerks. For 11 years their principal amusement has been talking about my weight over the holiday season. These are the kind of people who have given me diet books for Christmas, or too-small clothing and told to "diet into it." After losing the weight, they still talk about my bloody dress size like it was something affecting the national debt! Fortunately the one persoon who does not give me crap, instead providing gentle encouragement, is my husband, and he knows better than to harp on it.

I'm not sure how to handle the food--typically a mix of Western traditional foods and Indian recipes which lean very carb-heavy. I expect it will be a year of turkey and asparagus, and nothing else. I'm less worried about handling the calories and carbs than the boredom. And the comments. Those suck.


----------



## Olga Ok (Nov 13, 2013)

> I am concerened about issues this year for multiple reasons...first, I'm diabetic. Found out about that last May. It's been very well-controlled and in fact I have lost ***71 pounds!!!*** And that is part of the issue too. I frankly married into a family of jerks. For 11 years their principal amusement has been talking about my weight over the holiday season. These are the kind of people who have given me diet books for Christmas, or too-small clothing and told to "diet into it." After losing the weight, they still talk about my bloody dress size like it was something affecting the national debt! Fortunately the one persoon who does not give me crap, instead providing gentle encouragement, is my husband, and he knows better than to harp on it. I'm not sure how to handle the food--typically a mix of WesternÂ traditional foods and Indian recipes which lean very carb-heavy. I expect it will be a year of turkey and asparagus, and nothing else. I'm less worried about handling the calories and carbs than the boredom. And the comments. Those suck.


 They do sound like rude people. It's okay in indulge, esp on holiday. Consistency is what is more important. And if you've been good before and after the holiday meals, they should do not much harm.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am concerened about issues this year for multiple reasons...first, I'm diabetic. Found out about that last May. It's been very well-controlled and in fact I have lost ***71 pounds!!!*** And that is part of the issue too.

I frankly married into a family of jerks. For 11 years their principal amusement has been talking about my weight over the holiday season. These are the kind of people who have given me diet books for Christmas, or too-small clothing and told to "diet into it." After losing the weight, they still talk about my bloody dress size like it was something affecting the national debt! Fortunately the one persoon who does not give me crap, instead providing gentle encouragement, is my husband, and he knows better than to harp on it.

I'm not sure how to handle the food--typically a mix of Western traditional foods and Indian recipes which lean very carb-heavy. I expect it will be a year of turkey and asparagus, and nothing else. I'm less worried about handling the calories and carbs than the boredom. And the comments. Those suck.
I feel your pain! My grandma does stuff like that all the time. I lost 35 pounds last year and when I went to visit her she told me I looked like I needed to lose 5 pounds. Then for christmas I got a book set from her called "Food and you". Those books are still in the plastic wrap.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel your pain! My grandma does stuff like that all the time. I lost 35 pounds last year and when I went to visit her she told me I looked like I needed to lose 5 pounds. Then for christmas I got a book set from her called "Food and you". Those books are still in the plastic wrap.
Aw you look GORGEOUS in your profile pic, whatever.


----------



## glitteraddict (Nov 13, 2013)

*    I feel the same way about any of these cleanses. But if any of you like them, I respect your opinion-to each her own. In my experience, thjough,there is a yo yo weight gain afterwards, which is not healthy IMO.*

*   As for Xmas, I always do a proactive pre Xmas slimdown, cause I don't want to totally deprive myself of some holiday treats.  I generally put on 2-3 pounds. Great food makes life so much more rich and fulfilling. *


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you @tulosai @glitteraddict thank you for your oppinion on the cleansing. I want to try the three day cleanse for the cleansing efect. Honestly, I do not expect to loose any weight from it but to flush out crap I have been eating over the last years (; After that I want to continue to stick to a healthy diet and exercise routine.


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, fasting is not a permanent solution to weight loss. Any cleanses I have done were for a detox-effect and any fasting I've done was to achieve mental clarity, detox, build mental strength, and help with some health issues I had at the time. If you go through the re-feeding process correctly, it isn't that hard for the body to recover. Well, MY body to recover. Also, I maintained a very clean diet afterwards. I'd venture to say my metabolism is just fine, doctors have no worries about it. Yes, you will gain weight after you start eating again, which is to be expected, but losing weight wasn't the goal during fasting for me. If you maintain a proper lifestyle and diet, you won't blow up instantaneously, as some people seem to think, lol. And you won't yo-yo, which can happen on ANY "diet" as well as people who use fasting for a short-term weight loss (aka-fasting for the wrong reasons).

Aw, @Bflopolska - that's just terrible! (I'm seriously so mad at those people- Who does that?! That's sick. Seriously, ugh.) I was relieved when you said your husband wasn't one doing that. And a HUGE congratulations on losing 71 pounds! That. Is. Phenomenal! You are so much better than those jerks- keep your head high and tell them to shove it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree with @Olga Ok - its perfectly fine to have a treat on the holidays- but being good before and after is the key to that indulgence not becoming the undoing of tons of hard work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@Sunflowercake it sounds like you have the right mindset for  cleanse- which is what it's supposed to be! (Plus, a juice cleanse has calories and whatnot- you're not starving yourself or anything) Good luck to you and your hubby on it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2013)

I spent the whole morning being really sad and cried a little bit over a serious fit of vanity. My poor boyfriend! I used the Suki toner and scrub and my skin was NOT happy about it plus the most recent cold snap here in WI -- it was 23 degrees yesterday -- my skin was really suffering. I'm talking about horribly dry, flaky skin around my mouth and lip line then crazy, slightly tender feeling bumps all over my face but there's no head popping up so I don't think they're pimples. I sent them back to BeautySage to return the products today. THEN I got really sad about how much weight I've gained over the last year and my boyfriend said something along the lines that I'm not trying hard. I don't think he meant to be a jerk about it, because it's true, I'm not trying hard, but it still sucked to hear. I just have a very hard time eating well and exercising when I have exams. I mean, you try studying for 10 hours straight for a 3 days in a row and tell me you dont want to eat something awesome and comforting lol... THEN my birchbox came in with the giant chocolate bar. Meeeeh. I'm just in a crabby mood. I already did 30DS today and I'm going to spin in an hour... And I just haven't been in the mood to eat anything and I just want to curl up in a ball and cry. I'm just having an "I feel really ugly" kinda day. End rant!


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I spent the whole morning being really sad and cried a little bit over a serious fit of vanity. My poor boyfriend! I used the Suki toner and scrub and my skin was NOT happy about it plus the most recent cold snap here in WI -- it was 23 degrees yesterday -- my skin was really suffering. I'm talking about horribly dry, flaky skin around my mouth and lip line then crazy, slightly tender feeling bumps all over my face but there's no head popping up so I don't think they're pimples. I sent them back to BeautySage to return the products today.

THEN I got really sad about how much weight I've gained over the last year and my boyfriend said something along the lines that I'm not trying hard. I don't think he meant to be a jerk about it, because it's true, I'm not trying hard, but it still sucked to hear. I just have a very hard time eating well and exercising when I have exams. I mean, you try studying for 10 hours straight for a 3 days in a row and tell me you dont want to eat something awesome and comforting lol... THEN my birchbox came in with the giant chocolate bar. Meeeeh.

I'm just in a crabby mood. I already did 30DS today and I'm going to spin in an hour... And I just haven't been in the mood to eat anything and I just want to curl up in a ball and cry. I'm just having an "I feel really ugly" kinda day.

End rant!
Girl I had one of those days not too long ago!





Hey- go take out all of that frustration, sadness- ALL of the emotions- on the gym/spin/30ds, whatever. Don't be down, it's ok and you're going to get there! (Sorry to hear about the skin stuff...good thing you can return it!) Some people's journeys take longer than others- we all have our obstacles and problems that get in the way. Just keep on truckin'- you're gonna get there!

p.s.-Boyfriends often say the wrong things lol. It isn't just yours =p


----------



## tulosai (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Girl I had one of those days not too long ago!





Hey- go take out all of that frustration, sadness- ALL of the emotions- on the gym/spin/30ds, whatever. Don't be down, it's ok and you're going to get there! (Sorry to hear about the skin stuff...good thing you can return it!) Some people's journeys take longer than others- we all have our obstacles and problems that get in the way. Just keep on truckin'- you're gonna get there!

p.s.-Boyfriends often say the wrong things lol. It isn't just yours =p

I actually bet he meant it in a nice way- like hey! but you could totally do it! You just have to put in a bit more effort! But of course that's the wrong thing to say.  men are clueless. There are always only 2 things that are safe to say, especially when someone is already down- "you look beautiful" and "here have some wine".


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2013)

[@]slinka[/@] thanks lady! [@]tulosai[/@] haha. I would definitely have taken some wine. After those words came out he was quick to try to recover with a "you look so beautiful! I love you" blah blah. But yanno, doesn't help when you're already down! He tried! I'm trying! We'll all be ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure my facts will too sooner than later.



> I actually bet he meant it in a nice way- like hey! but you could totally do it! You just have to put in a bit more effort! But of course that's the wrong thing to say. Â men are clueless. There are always only 2 things that are safe to say, especially when someone is already down- "you look beautiful" and "here have some wine".


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 13, 2013)

@usofjessamerica my husband is very citical without trying to be mean. He is just very honest. That doesn't always make it easy for me either and I know how you feel. But you should be proud of yourself- It sounds like you already were very fit today which is great!! I think all of you  on here are already taking a big step realizing you want to change something about your body for whatever reasons.


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @usofjessamerica my husband is very citical without trying to be mean. He is just very honest. That doesn't always make it easy for me either and I know how you feel. But you should be proud of yourself- It sounds like you already were very fit today which is great!! I think all of you  on here are already taking a big step realizing you want to change something about your body for whatever reasons.
Blunt honesty- a blessing and a curse lol. So long as he's not mean, that's a line no one should cross with their fellow humans.

Mine is oblivious it seems- I could gain 20 pounds and he wouldn't notice. Same if I lose 20, lol. He might notice if I started looking skeletal or if I gained like, 40 pounds. But I know he would never, ever say anything about my weight or how I looked unless it was positive (Well, he would tell me to eat if I were looking skeletal). He knows body-image and self-esteem were always problems for me, so he leaves me to my own devices and will comfort me with the "No, you look beautiful" when I need it, lol. Lord knows he doesn't want to deal with a distraught red-head (especially one he made feel worse), we're crazy.



I want to know if I'm alone in this weird behavior-
I don't let anyone I know personally know that I'm trying to lose weight, and I don't like my husband to see me exercise. ESPECIALLY at home. He never ever has seen me workout at home, lol.  That's weird, isn't it? lol...whatever =p If you're a weirdo like me let me know!


----------



## glitteraddict (Nov 13, 2013)

Crazy confession alert- I do exercise at home, but if the boys aren't home I don't do a DVD, I do crazy dancing/singing with minimal clothes on.  TMI right?

Also, my uncle once told me he "noticed my ass was getting bigger". I just left the room to swear/cry. He was drunk. Ahhhh, the joys of holidays with the relatives!

Of course, later I thought of some witty comebacks...

As far as detoxing, I love me some green tea, as I have bloating problems. I LOVE SALT!


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Haha I do the same! No point in dirtying more clothes than necessary, right? I'm helping conserve water- which helps the earth. We're heroes, really. =p


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 13, 2013)

I haven't done a water or juice cleanse... Yet. But I know a LOT of women in the film industry that do / have, from actors to crew to front office, and most of them have had positive results, so they say. As for us guys saying stupid shit... Well, we all know that we mean well, we just tell it like it is, as we see it. I have a few friend zone hell gf's and I take the safe middle ground on opinions, questions, and venting. But of course boyfriends / husbands are different...


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha, yeah- our friends can be more of the straight-up truth in my experience....significant others have to watch their backs though lol.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

Regarding @slinka 's question with the exercising. I am never saying "I am currently tryoing to loose weight". What I do tell people when they ask me why I do not want to eat a humangeous piece of cake is that I am trying to be healthy. When my colleagues (I work in a hotel, they looooove to eat!) started asking about my intremitted fasting, I had to explain that it is not a diet but a lifestyle choice I made to be more healthy. Many of them actually noticed after a few months how I started dropping pounds which of course was a nice side effect.

As for the exercising I prefer to go to the gym. My husband loves to work out and he learned not to comment on me exercising unless I am doing an exercise wrong to the point it would hurt more than help me. We don't go workout together since about 3 years and I find it better that way. You can concentrate on your own body. If I do exercise at home, I usually do that in one of our spare bedrooms.


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes! Exactly- I just know my husband...who is 20 years older than me but easily acts like 13 yr old at times, would make some stupid comment trying to be funny, and it would just piss me off. I'm all for correcting my form-if he knew proper form. Plus I don't exactly wear the most flattering outfits and he isn't about to see me lookin a hot mess like that...not that level of hot mess.

Anytime he would go to the gym with me and actually stay near, he'd always interrupt what I was doing, want me to go along with him and it just slowed me down. I did not like it lol, I just do better on my own.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

That is my experience, he just does different workouts than me and that's fine but I do not wnat him to change his workout routine for me either. I actually picked outfits I feel very comfortable in to work out. Makes me want to go to the gym more often (;


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 14, 2013)

now that im starting to get into the healthy eating as a routine and less omg this sucks work(LOL) i'm starting to drop the weight...and my workout clothes fit again...woohoo!! i'm thinking of taking a bellydance class after the holidays when work picks back up and  1. i have the money and 2. all the after holiday resolutioners try it so i wont look so bad(i know its pitiful)

i've also started some tai chi over the past few days to ease back into working out since i felt horrible and had that er visit...i hate the er...and i hate being helpless...with a passion. but i have the tai chi, walking, gonna hit the gym when i feel up to it, take a class after the holidays and i'm even going in for acupuncture pretty soon and to consult with a nutitionalist and get a good hard plan set.

anywhozit, my stomach is back to being able to hold food, my joints are moving,ever so slowly getting back to normal.

even with being ill it didnt effect my new lifestyle that much, just about a week of blah,but i probably lost even more weight since i could barely eat and the little i could didnt stick around long.

and thank you all for the well wishes!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 15, 2013)

Glad that you're up and around, albeit slowly...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 16, 2013)

I decided to mix it up a bit and went on a 10 mile bike ride with 2 of my friends this morning, I hadn't been on a real bike since I was 16, my butt hurts so much right now hahaha.


----------



## DeSha (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Fitness Family! 





Just checking in as I have been AWOL for a lil bit. Still tracking my eating and working out. I have finally decided to keep running through the winter. I took a two month break and thought I would resume in the spring. But honestly, I enjoy it and it really helps me manage my weight. So I have started a running/training plan that will carry me until April 2014. Hope my old bones can carry me through, lol.

Getting better with my foods. I have stopped by my buying my comfort foods and junk foods. Less processed foods and/or balancing them out with more veggies and fresh produce. My goal of 10 glasses of water, epic fail so far. But hey, I will keep trying.

Hope everyone has some good healthy eating plans and strategies for the upcoming turkey day. Don't blow your hard work!


----------



## slinka (Nov 17, 2013)

Great job @norther  and @DeSha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I feel terrible today. Ugh. Just want whatever is bugging me to move on already! Still keeping all the promises I made myself, so at least I have that =p


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 17, 2013)

Good that you're keeping positive slinka and keeping your promises. We all know how tough that can be when some bug has us down for the count... But not out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just recently started doing two yoga classes a day, (work schedule permitting), and my diet has somewhat improved, I don't crave as much junk food, but I do crave veggies, salads and carb foods like pastas and rice, and of course proteins like chicken, tuna. My muscle mass and tone have improved. Haven't weighed myself, but I feel more grounded. I don't have friends that I can talk to about certain issues, at least this thread is keeping me honest...


----------



## slinka (Nov 18, 2013)

@vogueboy   That is so awesome! You're doing great- you gotta celebrate every little success- those add up to the big success (whatever your goal is, that is)! Craving real food is a good thing, for sure. I know when that happened to me, it totally changed my life. True- I was younger (not that I'm ancient now or anything) I would live off of a package of sour patch kids for a week, occasionally eating a bowl of salty mashed potatoes with cheese... I wasn't obese or anything, but I sure felt like shit. Once I finally found real food, it just made me feel so much better (Albeit almost any diet change would've been better than what I was eating...or not eating, lol). And I'm glad this thread is giving you a place to keep true and talk health-stuff   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good news- I actually feel quite a bit better today! Let's hope it sticks! I felt reall really nauseous yesterday and didn't look forward to today...but I'm pleasantly surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Bad news- I've got TONS of work to catch up on that I procrastinated on. I do this every time...I started off so well, too. lol. I am basically trying to catch up as soon as possible, which is gonna eat up a lot of time. Still gonna get in my promises and stuff, but I definitely don't have the time (right now) to spend as much time as I was on me. (My reward for catching up in X amount of time is free-time! Yay.) But I'll still be around here on my "breaks".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks slinka. And I don't envy you on your work load yikes! And I hear ya, free time is the best time. Sometimes I even put that before work... : /


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

I forgot that this week is the last week of spin for the semester! I'll be going as often as I can! Next semester my schedule is whacky thanks to grad classes only being offered at night (that is the norm, i knew that going in lol) so I'll be in class Tues, Wed, Thurs from 5:45-8:30. that means I probably won't catch a spin class since they're usually at 4, 5, and 6 :/


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 19, 2013)

im excited, i see the acupuncturist and the nutritionist tomorrow, their office does everything it seems..PT,chiropractic,acupunction, nutritionists...maybe i can get a good custom plan that will help with my RA and my belly,lol!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 19, 2013)

Oooh, acupuncturist. I've never tried that one before. Sounds very interesting...


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 19, 2013)

its new for me too, always been curious, and i recently found out its supposed to ease some of the pain for RA and it's covered by my insurance so win!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  its new for me too, always been curious, and i recently found out its supposed to ease some of the pain for RA and it's covered by my insurance so win!

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh, acupuncturist. I've never tried that one before. Sounds very interesting...

I've had a combination of acupuncture and cupping done on my knee, it was the ONLY thing that worked on reducing the pain in my knee after seeing countless American doctors and having them try everything from steroid injections to physical therapy. My favourite part was them ordering an MRI, finding fluid pooled up in my knee, and then _doing nothing about it_. They literally said "oh hey, that's weird! I don't know what's causing it..." and told me to keep going to PT. I never really even believed in acupuncture (despite being Chinese lol) until my grandma dragged me to go see her best friend's son, who has a very popular practice in Chinatown. 3 visits later and I was finally able walk up and down a flight of stairs without feeling like my knee was about to split open and fall apart for the first time in almost 2 years of going to "specialist" after "specialist."

(And even if it's just a placebo effect it's still a hell of a lot better than nothing).


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 20, 2013)

Well i just got back from acupuncture. definitely a unique feeling..kinda like hitting the funny bone on my foot and hands,met with a very heavy feeling,lol..the acupuncturist was great(and cute too) lol had a great conversation and the whole procedure was painless and relaxing. have another appointment in a cpl weeks and a basic diet plan that will be updated later. i get the whole treating the body as a whole thing, and even with one treatment i can tell its gonna help me stay mobile and active and in turn that will help with my weight and toning up, which feeds back into helping my joints.


----------



## slinka (Nov 20, 2013)

I had acupuncture once, but no bad ailments, some nagging back pain and felt just poopy. I liked it, although I think I would've appreciated it more had I something more precise to treat. I could've fallen asleep laying there, haha. I found it very relaxing.
Glad it worked for you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait for this freaking semester to be over. I'm so over this, lol. Why did I go back for another degree? Ugh.

I'm looking forward to some free time so I can up my working out time ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Do you guys follow certain people that motivate you? I do! One chic on Instagram I follow is mankofit, and although my goals are not the same as hers (I'm not about that bodybuilding life) but her dedication and attitude are definitely motivating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you're big on social media, there's bound to be some sort of motivational person on whatever you like to spend your time on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Picture from MAnkofit on IG.


----------



## Olga Ok (Nov 20, 2013)

> I've had a combination of acupuncture and cupping done on my knee, it was the ONLY thing that worked on reducing the pain in my knee after seeing countless American doctors and having them try everything from steroid injections to physical therapy. My favourite part was them ordering an MRI, finding fluid pooled up in my knee, and then _doing nothing about it_. They literally said "oh hey, that's weird! I don't know what's causing it..." and told me to keep going to PT.Â I never really even believed in acupuncture (despite being Chinese lol) until my grandma dragged me to go see her best friend's son, who has a very popular practice in Chinatown. 3 visits later and I was finally able walk up and down a flight of stairs without feeling like my knee was about to split open and fall apart for the first time in almost 2 years of going to "specialist" after "specialist." (And even if it's just a placebo effect it's still a hell of a lot better than nothing).


 Is he in Chinatown in manhattan? If yes, could you give away his name? Im looking for one at the moment


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is he in Chinatown in manhattan? If yes, could you give away his name? Im looking for one at the moment

Unfortunately not, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in Houston, TX


----------



## slinka (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi again fitfam! How's everyone doing? Getting ready for the holidays at all?

Have you gotten in your workout today? *Judgemental glare* lol

I'm still not caught up on my work, but I'm keeping true to my promises to myself. Except that I really wanted to be more caught up...glad I didn't promise myself I would be, lol. Anyways, I gotta get back to the grind soon, you guys keep up your good work!


Here's a little recipe for y'all, it's what I usually have as a meal in the mornings. I've really been into liquid food lately, I think because it is a really easy way to get in greens that I may not necessarily want to cook/eat.
I don't really measure with cups or anything, and you could totally change this to fit what you like!

-about 8 frozen strawberries
-1.5/2 cups shredded kale
-about 6 frozen peach slices
-.5 cup carrot juice (Carrot/orange mix is really good too!)
-I add enough green tea(Or other tea) to get the consistency I want

Throw it in the ninja until it's deliciously mutilated! The frozen fruits make it to where I don't need ice, and I don't feel the need to add any almond milk or anything, but you could. I usually try to make things as low calorie as possible so that's why I don't add it, mostly. Btw- with the kale, you may find you don't like the texture of the bits you can feel- you can try cooking it first (never tried, I assume it would soften it up though) or maybe try a different green. Have fun with it to find what you enjoy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Obviously you can substitute fruits and greens. It's hard to screw up a smoothie lol. If you try this, let me know!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 29, 2013)

So, who else wants to  pretend thanksgiving never happened???


----------



## DeSha (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, who else wants to  pretend thanksgiving never happened???

*slowly raises hands*


----------



## slinka (Nov 29, 2013)

lol oh you guys....


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, who else wants to  pretend thanksgiving never happened???


Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*slowly raises hands*




 


i'll join you there...overall i wasn't _too_ bad..i even altered a few of my recipes to make them healthier...however the pumpkin cheesecake with the homemade vanlla whipped cream kept calling my name....let's just say hubby got one slice and the other seven were split between me and my daughter who had just as bad of a sweet tooth as me


----------



## tulosai (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



i'll join you there...overall i wasn't _too_ bad..i even altered a few of my recipes to make them healthier...however the pumpkin cheesecake with the homemade vanlla whipped cream kept calling my name....let's just say hubby got one slice and the other seven were split between me and my daughter who had just as bad of a sweet tooth as me
Yeah it was the dessert that did me in too :/ I had my yearly physical on Friday and appallingly, I weighed 10 pounds more than I even thought I did.  However, I do think probably 5 of those were post Thanksgiving weight, which is shameful.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2013)

I was really good on thanksgiving! And I worked out too! I was with my boyfriend and his family. BUT then my dad came up on a spur of the moment visit. He then took my sister and I to a buffet... I ate way too much prime rib. I'm not too beat up about it. I'm currently meal prepping a week of yummy portion controlled and balanced meals. I also joined one of my favorite Instagram fitness person's December workout challenge.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, who else wants to  pretend thanksgiving never happened???





Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Throw it in the ninja until it's deliciously mutilated! The frozen fruits make it to where I don't need ice, and I don't feel the need to add any almond milk or anything, but you could. I usually try to make things as low calorie as possible so that's why I don't add it, mostly. Btw- with the kale, you may find you don't like the texture of the bits you can feel- you can try cooking it first (never tried, I assume it would soften it up though) or maybe try a different green. Have fun with it to find what you enjoy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Obviously you can substitute fruits and greens. It's hard to screw up a smoothie lol. If you try this, let me know!

That recipe sounds so yummy! I may try it when I have the time to strain it so there isn't any "pulp" left in it. Anything I drink has to be completely smooth or I'm compelled to chew it lol. I can't even drink anything with blended ice in it without swishing it around in my mouth until it completely melts. I even chew yogurt!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, for those who maybe indulged a but too much- no worries, just dust yourself off and get back on track. One day won't kill ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great job to those who fought those temptations =p Haha norther- I understand, I knew someone who did that. ...funny thing is, I HATED it. Lol. I have misophonia and literally HATE/get enraged/anxious at the sound of chewing lol. Always had to have the tv on/sit far away from them when they chewed anything lol. God, I hate having that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One time I was making a smoothie, basically the same but instead of strawberries I had this antioxidant mix that had pomegranate in it. It SHOULD have been fine, but I don't know if it was the pomegranate or if there was like, plastic in the mix...but my smoothie was ruined by these hard bits of ...stuff. Ugh, terrible. Felt like plastic. Needless to say, I don't use that mix anymore, and I doubt I'll ever attempt a pomagranate smoothie (at least with the actual fruit) again!


----------



## Jessismith (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm a regular over on the Nail Polish Your Wearing Today thread, but thought I'd pop in and say hello! I've been overweight and out of shape on and off my whole life, but especially so for the last decade. This year I decided I need to be healthier, stronger and have more energy -- I was long overdue for a lasting change. So I began a structured weight loss program centered on diet about 3 months ago. Have lost about 40 lbs. This month I began to add in a new fitness routine -- joined a gym and am working with a trainer. I've been so sore! While talking to another colleague who has lost about 150 lbs, he put a lot into perspective for me. He basically said this, and it really hit home: 

 So now I'm going to quit whining about the pain, and keep moving forward each day toward my goal! I've got about another 50-60 lbs to go. Looking forward to stopping in and seeing how you are all doing too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi @Jessismith and welcome! Congrats on your major success so far.

I don't want to seem preachy AT ALL since this thread is all about support, and I am really happy for you about all the progress you've made, but I hope  you have or will talk to a doctor about your weight loss.  40 pounds in a 3 month period is dramatic weight loss no matter how much you weighed to begin with, especially if it was achieved all through dieting and not at all through exercise. I definitely DO NOTmean to preach to you- I'm not a doctor or dietitian or anything at all. However, I do think it's a good idea to talk to a doctor about such dramatic weight loss and to make sure you are being safe and healthy.

Anyway, again,welcome!!! I look forward to hearing more about your progress and journey!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

@tulosai that's a really good point! there were a couple of instagram ladies that i REALLY liked and thought were inspirational...but then I saw one lost about 100 pounds in 8 months and developed an eating disorder. She's since recovered but that change was definitely drastic and made me reevaluate what is good/healthy.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @tulosai that's a really good point! there were a couple of instagram ladies that i REALLY liked and thought were inspirational...but then I saw one lost about 100 pounds in 8 months and developed an eating disorder. She's since recovered but that change was definitely drastic and made me reevaluate what is good/healthy.
Yeah, I am boring/old fashioned but tend to agree with the 'prevalent' advice that 1-2 pounds a week is usually the right amount to be aiming for, and my doctor agrees with me (or maybe I agree with him).  I talked to him about my weight loss plan last Friday lol, right after Thanksgiving.  He was like, here's a BMI chart, they don't always mean much, but you are here and you should be here, and since I am not seeing a ton of muscle, it is probably fairly accurate for you and I was like thaaaanks for that.  I felt better after talking to him though and felt like he was able to help me with figuring out what is realistic and what I should ultimately be aiming for. 

Again, though, NOT meaning to preach to anyone, what is right for each person is an individual thing and something I do think is ideally best discussed with your doctor, especially if you have a lot to lose.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone!

I'm a regular over on the Nail Polish Your Wearing Today thread, but thought I'd pop in and say hello!

I've been overweight and out of shape on and off my whole life, but especially so for the last decade. This year I decided I need to be healthier, stronger and have more energy -- I was long overdue for a lasting change. So I began a structured weight loss program centered on diet about 3 months ago. Have lost about 40 lbs.

This month I began to add in a new fitness routine -- joined a gym and am working with a trainer. I've been so sore! While talking to another colleague who has lost about 150 lbs, he put a lot into perspective for me. He basically said this, and it really hit home:





So now I'm going to quit whining about the pain, and keep moving forward each day toward my goal! I've got about another 50-60 lbs to go.

Looking forward to stopping in and seeing how you are all doing too!




I'm really curious about what you're doing!


----------



## Jessismith (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi there, Happily I am under the weekly supervision of a dietician and have reported results to my doc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I joined Metabolic Research Center and have been doing very well under their doctor-supervised, structured programs. It's just been a nice kick-start. My true average is 1-3 lbs per week. Not that dramatic really, just consistent. My diet is much more healthful and more regular than it's ever been, and I keep referring to the structure because I haven't been able to do much on my own. Interestingly, I had asked my own doc about weight loss advice, but she never really had much to say. So I went looking for something safe but also highly effective. And I'm held accountable and motivated at weigh-in twice weekly, review my food journal, all of that. But am ready to get a bit more physical now. Thanks for asking. What has been working for you all?


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

Welcome [@]Jessismith[/@] and a huge congrats on your success so far- amazing! I, at some point, need to go to a doctor. I'm currently FAR too busy with catch-up work (queen of procrastination over here). Why, you may be asking, do I need to see a dr? Well, thyroid issues run in my family and my adult sister recently found out she has the same problem as my mom. I'm curious if I have the same...it would make quite a few things make more sense. Among other things that this thyroid condition could be affecting is my weight-loss stuff/toning stuff. Now, my body could just be weird, that is totally possible, but as a 24 yr old, I feel as though my body is, idk, acting older in this regard? I have to keep STRICT calorie limits and diet has to be very very clean and I have to workout A LOT to see ANY results. It's very, very frustrating. And to be honest, it really gets me down. This is something (to the T) my sister had been dealing with too. And we also used to be able to just lose weight really really fast. It's just weird. Guess I'll find out later. Until December 13th (last day of the semester) I'm going to have waaaayyyy less time (I really shouldn't be on mut right now, lol) so in gonna do the 30DS every day since its so quick and I'm going to lessen my calorie intake to adjust to the lessening of activity. Y'all hanging in there? Y'know, soon we're going to have to discuss the upcoming holidays...=p but I'll save that for another day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all I'll say on that right now is- now is the time to start racking up those "good" days so you can have that "bad" day and not feel de-railed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh! How many of you made/kept your November promise(s) to yourself? I did, and I'm happy I did. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello, ladies!

Glad I found this thread. This week is my unofficial fit-into-suitpants diet for my interview on Friday, hahaha.

In general, though, I really do want to be more conscious of what I'm consuming, turning it from mindless into mindful, and not being afraid of "wasting" junk food or crappy food when in all honestly it's simply *not worth the calories*.

I'm also passionate about dancing and want to strengthen and up my cardio endurance so I don't get so tired and out of breath when I go out dancing.

I've always been a little chubbier than my petite frame would prefer, and I'd really really like to have the flat stomach I've never had.

Cheers and well wishes to everyone from me and my mom! (Mom's been dieting for several months and seen good results!)


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

Welcome [@]kotoko[/@]! Best of luck to you and your mom too! I think the same way about things not being worth the calories! Definitely a good thing to keep in your mind when you see something like a grocery-store sugar cookie (untried to think of a dessert people eat but don't LOVE, lol. My apologies if you love them!)...is it really worth the calories?


----------



## tulosai (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Welcome @kotoko! Best of luck to you and your mom too!

I think the same way about things not being worth the calories! Definitely a good thing to keep in your mind when you see something like a grocery-store sugar cookie (untried to think of a dessert people eat but don't LOVE, lol. My apologies if you love them!)...is it really worth the calories?

Yes, welcome!!! I think you will find we are a friendly and encouraging group


----------



## kotoko (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Welcome @kotoko! Best of luck to you and your mom too!

I think the same way about things not being worth the calories! Definitely a good thing to keep in your mind when you see something like a grocery-store sugar cookie (untried to think of a dessert people eat but don't LOVE, lol. My apologies if you love them!)...is it really worth the calories?
Yes, for real!

The worst is when someone gives you something with the best intentions, and it just tastes like pure awfulness coupled with calorie bombing. Oh, goodness.

It's like, I don't know what to do with all these junk foods, but I don't want to inflict them on the next poor soul either. XD


----------



## Jessismith (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, I often will ask myself, or I'll ask my friend who's eating something, Is that the best piece of cheesecake/pizza/nachos, etc. you've ever eaten in your whole life? If the answer is yes, I might have some. If not, I won't bother or feel like I'm missing something great.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I am boring/old fashioned but tend to agree with the 'prevalent' advice that 1-2 pounds a week is usually the right amount to be aiming for, and my doctor agrees with me (or maybe I agree with him).  I talked to him about my weight loss plan last Friday lol, right after Thanksgiving.*  He was like, here's a BMI chart, they don't always mean much, but you are here and you should be here, and since I am not seeing a ton of muscle, it is probably fairly accurate for you and I was like thaaaanks for that.*  I felt better after talking to him though and felt like he was able to help me with figuring out what is realistic and what I should ultimately be aiming for. 

Again, though, NOT meaning to preach to anyone, what is right for each person is an individual thing and something I do think is ideally best discussed with your doctor, especially if you have a lot to lose.

Even then I would still take the BMI with a very large grain of salt. I personally think it's absolute crap, regardless of the amount of muscle you have. I'm classified as borderline overweight while my best friend is classified as underweight when we're both healthy and work out pretty regularly. We're the EXACT SAME height and dress size, the ONLY difference is that I outweigh her by 20-25 lbs of muscle since I like weightlifting and boxing and used to play some higher impact sports whereas she prefers only doing cardio.

Anywho, I can't even 100% remember the last time I went to the gym. I think it was a week ago, maybe a week and a half. I'm definitely going on Friday, but tomorrow and Thursday will be spent writing my final paper for the Greek art course I took for fun and going to a concert out of town.

Also, unrelated, but I am so upset over my hair right now ugh. I went to get the bottom layer of my hair re-bleached today and the stylist left the bleach in so long that the parts of my hair that were already yellow-blonde (about a foot of it!) turned paper white, gummy, and it's snapping off like old rubber bands wtf


----------



## Jessismith (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry - an off topic moment, but Greek art? Yeah! My major/s were classics/ancient history/art history. I'm always so tickled when others I meet are studying these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bad hair days suck, but at least don't have to be permanent. One of the easier fixes, hopefully?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also - I hate the BMI as I am considered "morbidly obese." As if!! Well ok, maybe considering my absolute lack of muscle. But still!. Total bummer!



> Even then I would still take the BMI with a very large grain of salt. Anywho, ... writing my final paper for the Greek art course I took for fun ... Also, ... upset over my hair right now ugh....


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry - an off topic moment, but Greek art? Yeah! My major/s were classics/ancient history/art history. I'm always so tickled when others I meet are studying these





Bad hair days suck, but at least don't have to be permanent. One of the easier fixes, hopefully?





Also - I hate the BMI as I am considered "morbidly obese." As if!! Well ok, maybe considering my absolute lack of muscle. But still!. Total bummer!

I love Greek and Roman stuff but 17th century Dutch/Northern Renaissance was actually my area of interest for my minor. But somehow the 3000+ level courses I'm taking for it ended up being Greek Art, Ancient Near East Art, and Italian Gothic Art and Patronage. I'm actually majoring in Industrial Engineering lol, I turn to art history to keep my sanity

Not sure my hair will survive this tbh. Still gummy and snappy even after deep conditioning and slathering in leave-in conditioner. I'm waiting for it to air dry right now so I can assess the actual damage. I was originally planning on dyeing it hot pink tonight for the concert tomorrow, but I guess I'm staying with white for at least the next few weeks. I'm afraid to even touch it at this point. Thankfully it's just the bottom layer of my hair and it wouldn't be noticeable even if I had to cut the super damaged parts off. This is what I get for not waiting until tomorrow to go to the lady who usually bleaches my hair lol, of course today had to be her day off.


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

Yikes- maybe you should just shave off the over-bleached part and rock some alt hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My hair is so thick...I could probably shave off the bottom half and look normal lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yikes- maybe you should just shave off the over-bleached part and rock some alt hair





My hair is so thick...I could probably shave off the bottom half and look normal lol
There's actually about 6 inches of it that wasn't overbleached, but about a foot of it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm just gonna leave it and see if I can nurse it back to health or just let it splinter off on its own. I can't do any hairstyle too drastic because of my jobs (I usually braid my hair so the pink/green/purple/whatever doesn't show) - I already get enough side-eyes just at my cartilage piercings lol!


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, the side eyes. I love it. Lol Well, at least it's only the bottom and its not all of it. Yeah, I guess just try and keep it as long as possible- then when/if it snaps it won't be as bad.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, the side eyes. I love it. Lol

Well, at least it's only the bottom and its not all of it. Yeah, I guess just try and keep it as long as possible- then when/if it snaps it won't be as bad.

Yeah, they can deal with it though because I've spent a year babying these piercings, I'm not taking them out lmao.

I actually decided to go ahead and dye it neon pink and I conditioned it again afterwards, along with a leave-in conditioner and it looks so much better today! The overbleached parts are drier than the rest of my hair, but I can only tell by touching it. It's no longer gummy/stretchy either, and not much more has snapped off either. I guess I thought it was worse than it actually was, and it didn't help that it was ghost white and I didn't know it was possible for black hair to go that light without disintegrating on the spot.


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> Yeah, they can deal with it though because I've spent a year babying these piercings, I'm not taking them out lmao. I actually decided to go ahead and dye it neon pink and I conditioned it again afterwards, along with a leave-in conditioner and it looks so much better today! The overbleached parts are drier than the rest of my hair, but I can only tell by touching it. It's no longer gummy/stretchy either, and not much more has snapped off either. I guess I thought it was worse than it actually was, and it didn't help that it was ghost white and I didn't know it was possible for black hair to go that light without disintegrating on the spot.


 Wow- that is lucky- glad its doing better! Yeah, that's what I told my boss at my old job- I was like- "no no no sweetie, you don't know the pain and the pain in the ass this thing was- deal with it." (Regards to my vertical industrial type piercing- worst pain yet - minus childbirth) Once they tried to say "well, your hair either needs to be cut above the collar or in a bun." (My hair is down to my butt) and so I was like, "fine" and put it in a bun. But then they had to decide which was worse, my long hair or seeing my pentagram tattoo with a dermal spike in the center. Loved it. Lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

Just 'cause i like to share my stupidity with you all- I fell down my stairs yet again, but not just once- twice. Twice in two days. I'm lucky aide I'm not really hurt- today I sorta Hirt my ankle a bit- but could've been worse. My freaking left leg hurts. WHY DON'T KEEP FALLING DOWN MY STAIRS? Worst part- COMPLETELY sober. Lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh- also- in an attempt to get my van up my driveway in the midst of tons of sudden snow- I shoveled and shoveled and shoveled (had to park it next door so I shoveled all the way down my driveway and the road to my van) and even though it totally did not help get my van up my driveway- it far my arms a good workout- they are quite sore today!


----------



## Jessismith (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh geesh!! Glad you're ok! I also am a member of the Falling Down in Public Club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a good workout you got! I'm still feeling so masticated from Monday with the trainer. Geez!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow- that is lucky- glad its doing better!

Yeah, that's what I told my boss at my old job- I was like- "no no no sweetie, you don't know the pain and the pain in the ass this thing was- deal with it." (Regards to my vertical industrial type piercing- worst pain yet - minus childbirth)
Once they tried to say "well, your hair either needs to be cut above the collar or in a bun." (My hair is down to my butt) and so I was like, "fine" and put it in a bun. But then they had to decide which was worse, my long hair or seeing my pentagram tattoo with a dermal spike in the center.
Loved it. Lol.
Yeah, I'm so relieved that it wasn't as bad as it seemed!

I have a regular industrial (I had it pierced as one but I asked for separate barbells to be put in) but not sure if it's still an industrial now lol or if the holes have shifted and don't line up. I haven't tried to change the jewellery yet. I don't mind if they have though, the separate curved barbells look really cool anyways. I just wanted to give them the best chance of healing. lmao, that's hilarious! What did they end up deciding? I think it's ridiculous that they tried to get you to cut your hair though.. mine is closing in on butt length and I would be furious if someone told me that.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh geesh!! Glad you're ok! *I also am a member of the Falling Down in Public Club



*

What a good workout you got! I'm still feeling so masticated from Monday with the trainer. Geez!!
Same here lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh- also- in an attempt to get my van up my driveway in the midst of tons of sudden snow- I shoveled and shoveled and shoveled (had to park it next door so I shoveled all the way down my driveway and the road to my van) and even though it totally did not help get my van up my driveway- it far my arms a good workout- they are quite sore today!
That sounds like a great arm workout!! I think I gave my neck and shoulders quite the workout yesterday, I was at a metal show from 7PM until almost 1AM lol. I could barely stand at the end.


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here lol

That sounds like a great arm workout!! I think I gave my neck and shoulders quite the workout yesterday, I was at a metal show from 7PM until almost 1AM lol. I could barely stand at the end.
Just....awesome ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Last concert I went to I drug the husband to(Well...he said he wanted to go, I warned him) was Rob Zombie/Manson, in the pit- and it was brutal, for sure. Balancing in crazy shoes whilst fighting off idiots counts as a workout, I say lol.

In other news, I feel like absolute poop- why? 'Cause I'm catching up on all of the work at night (cause that's when I'm alone with nothing else nagging me). I finished a whole semesters work in my nursing calculations class 2 nights ago (minus the final) and yesterday I took 2 tests (98 and 82! Then I couldn't focus anymore!) in developmental psychology...so only one more test to go (minus the final) and a bunch of poorly-worded written assignments to do (I can bust out a lot of typing SO fast when I out my mind to it)....But seriously, this professor is the worst at writing assignments. Maybe using the spelling/grammar check in word is against her beliefs or something. ugh.
So wish me luck and keep my sanity/health in your thoughts- I don't know how I'm doing it &gt;_&lt;


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just....awesome ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Last concert I went to I drug the husband to(Well...he said he wanted to go, I warned him) was Rob Zombie/Manson, in the pit- and it was brutal, for sure. Balancing in crazy shoes whilst fighting off idiots counts as a workout, I say lol.

In other news, I feel like absolute poop- why? 'Cause I'm catching up on all of the work at night (cause that's when I'm alone with nothing else nagging me). I finished a whole semesters work in my nursing calculations class 2 nights ago (minus the final) and yesterday I took 2 tests (98 and 82! Then I couldn't focus anymore!) in developmental psychology...so only one more test to go (minus the final) and a bunch of poorly-worded written assignments to do (I can bust out a lot of typing SO fast when I out my mind to it)....But seriously, this professor is the worst at writing assignments. Maybe using the spelling/grammar check in word is against her beliefs or something. ugh.
So wish me luck and keep my sanity/health in your thoughts- I don't know how I'm doing it &gt;_&lt;

Oh my gosh, I'm so jealous you went to Manson!! I've been wanting to go see him since I was 14 but I've never had the chance! I'm considering going to see Stone Sour in February - 12-13 year old me would be THRILLED lol. I can't decide if I want balcony tickets or just be in the pit though. Usually the shows I go to are small so the crowd doesn't go too crazy, but I think Stone Sour would draw a much bigger crowd than folk/death/black metal bands from northern Europe haha. The guys from Finntroll told me on Wednesday how the crowds are never big in Texas (welcome to the south) and they were joking how there were probably 12 whole people in the crowd at their San Antonio, and Blackguard were telling me how ticket presales were dismal for Houston (like 30 people). It makes me sad that the bands I love don't come down here very often since they don't draw big crowds, but it's also really nice when they do come because they'll mingle with the crowd and you can go up to them and chat and they're genuinely happy to hang out.

Good luck with all your assignments! That sounds insane! I'm done with finals already, I just have one last paper to finish up and I only have about 1/3 of a page left. I always get super stressed out during finals time though - sending you lots of positive vibes! (and caffeine lol)


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh my gosh, I'm so jealous you went to Manson!! I've been wanting to go see him since I was 14 but I've never had the chance! I'm considering going to see Stone Sour in February - 12-13 year old me would be THRILLED lol. I can't decide if I want balcony tickets or just be in the pit though. Usually the shows I go to are small so the crowd doesn't go too crazy, but I think Stone Sour would draw a much bigger crowd than folk/death/black metal bands from northern Europe haha. The guys from Finntroll told me on Wednesday how the crowds are never big in Texas (welcome to the south) and they were joking how there were probably 12 whole people in the crowd at their San Antonio, and Blackguard were telling me how ticket presales were dismal for Houston (like 30 people). It makes me sad that the bands I love don't come down here very often since they don't draw big crowds, but it's also really nice when they do come because they'll mingle with the crowd and you can go up to them and chat and they're genuinely happy to hang out.

Good luck with all your assignments! That sounds insane! I'm done with finals already, I just have one last paper to finish up and I only have about 1/3 of a page left. I always get super stressed out during finals time though - sending you lots of positive vibes! (and caffeine lol)
Had I been a responsible adult, I wouldn't be so bogged down with work lol!


Haha yeah, I've seen Manson quite a few times...Love it.

And thanks!


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 7, 2013)

so i started drinking those kale smoothies you were talking about...

the first one i used green tea, uncooked kale and frozen strawberries..liked the taste but it was so chunky,all the kale bits kept floating to the top...so i just ate them then drank the rest,lol

today i tried something different, i boiled some water,threw in the tea bag and a handful of greens, turned it off and just let it sit for a few minutes...took the tea bag out and added frozen blackberries, blueberries, and strawberries before the blender obliterated it..not chunky and very good...so i'm stealing your shake idea and thats breakfast for me now,lol.

ETA: even with a couple holiday bad days, still having no scale, nor being weighed at my last appointment so completely in the dark as to numbers, i still feel i'm losing...i really dont care about the numbers anyway, im in it for the inches, and being able to get back in my workout clothes has been a huge motivator to keep going..i have been measuring

my start was: 46 thighs, 50 hips, and 42 waist

today: 44 thighs, 48.5 hips, and 39 waist

to me this is a HUGE success.


----------



## Jessismith (Dec 7, 2013)

Oooh, I love green smoothies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, my temporary fit-into-suit diet turned into omg-I-got-sick-from-gym-equipment diet... which was honestly no fun because I took two flights to get to the interview and two flights back home. Now I'm sitting in my sicky clothes, drinking more tea than ever in my life, and nursing this sore throat back to normalcy. -____-;

The interview went decently, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Great progress [@]lissa1307[/@]! Measuring inches is a great way to track your success.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and glad you liked the smoothie, well, on the second attempt! Lol. Aw [@]kotoko[/@] feel better! Gym equipment is notoriously gross- I got a mrsa infection and I'm almost positive it was acquired at the gym. After that I was essentially the gyms cleaning lady- disinfecting anything I was going to touch before and after thoroughly lol. Glad the interview went well though!


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Hope everyone is doing well- staying warm or (if you're where I'm from-) staying cool! lol.

Here's a little mini update for me- been uber busy and SUPER exhausted. I cannot express how much I want this semester to be OVER! I'm so burnt out too- honestly, a big part of me just wants to go be a makeup artist =p Luckily, (And I know just how lucky I am, as I paid for everything out of my own pocket whilst getting my first degree) I'm now married to a professor, and can take as many classes as I want in anything for free- minus materials. So if I decide I'm done with nursing (I've come so far though...I'll probably just suck it up and finish lol) I can just start a new degree! I figure, if I somehow don't make it into the nursing program (I've done my pre-reqs, but not the clinicals/etc.) then I'll use that time to do either fitness, nutrition, and/or makeup/hair. Probably makeup, since I'm obsessed.

Anyways, today- well, this whole week- I've been pretty down. Maybe because I can't exercise as much as I'd like (which causes guilt when I eat-( I know this is a problem in my head and I fight it every day) or maybe it's just the stress of the semester coming to a close- aka finals. Idk. Looking forward to better times, definitely!

So- anyone set any new goals for this month? I think it'd be cool if we all chose one goal to accomplish this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think mine will have to be a little bit of a smaller goal, as I'm going to be bogged down until the 14th, so with the 2 or so weeks I'll have free in december I'm going to make my goal to increase my endurance while running(well, elliptical "running" lol, It's farrrr too cold/snowy for actual outdoors running in my neck of the mountain!). I think with daily focus on it, I'll definitely be able to increase how long I can go...maybe double it? We'll see!

So what's your goal for December? How have you been? Any concerns you wanna talk about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Most of all, hope you're all doing fabulously ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks, @slinka! I know that from now on for sure! My dad and I _both_ got sick from gym equipment, and we'll be cleaning like mad every time hereafter.

I actually just cancelled my gym membership because there is a chance I'll be moving for a new job, and I don't feel that I personally need it right now. I'd rather pursue dance classes that I'll be motivated to go to and hope those workouts will be just as good. I'll also do some workouts at home.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, @slinka! I know that from now on for sure! My dad and I _both_ got sick from gym equipment, and we'll be cleaning like mad every time hereafter.

I actually just cancelled my gym membership because there is a chance I'll be moving for a new job, and I don't feel that I personally need it right now. I'd rather pursue dance classes that I'll be motivated to go to and hope those workouts will be just as good. I'll also do some workouts at home.
Dancing is FABULOUS! I've done/taught many types, highly recommend! Can't beat being motivated either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What type of dancing is it?


----------



## kotoko (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dancing is FABULOUS! I've done/taught many types, highly recommend! Can't beat being motivated either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What type of dancing is it?
I looove dancing! I'm primarily a swing dancer (mostly lindy hop and blues, some west coast swing) at the moment, have been doing it for about three years now, and I took one semester of introductory modern dance at school, but the prof got sick and the course became a joke so I really want some more formal training in it.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I looove dancing! I'm primarily a swing dancer (mostly lindy hop and blues, some west coast swing) at the moment, have been doing it for about three years now, and I took one semester of introductory modern dance at school, but the prof got sick and the course became a joke so I really want some more formal training in it.
That's awesome! Yeah, when I signed up for ballet in my old school...the "professor" was just a TA, and wasn't very good at teaching us anything. :/ So I left that course, even though I was super wanting to do more! (It was such a mess though...didn't want to be associated with a performance of it!)


----------



## kotoko (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome! Yeah, when I signed up for ballet in my old school...the "professor" was just a TA, and wasn't very good at teaching us anything. :/ So I left that course, even though I was super wanting to do more! (It was such a mess though...didn't want to be associated with a performance of it!)
Oh man, hate when that happens! Yeah, my prof wasn't that bad... just taught really boring exercises, didn't push us, and handed out freebie A's at the end for everyone.

What kinds of dance have you done and taught?


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man, hate when that happens! Yeah, my prof wasn't that bad... just taught really boring exercises, didn't push us, and handed out freebie A's at the end for everyone.

What kinds of dance have you done and taught?
That's lame. I get that y'know, most people just may not be able to be great, lol, but just handing out A's is ...not very motivating lol.

Belly dance, burlesque, ...the less glamorous form of burlesque involving a pole, lol. Everything else I just dabbled in a bit, like ballet and jazz (didn't like jazz so much.) But I definitely respect all forms.
I really wanted to do aerial stuff, which they tied into dance, so hopefully I get to do that maybe next semester or the next. Aerial stuff Is just so cool to me!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's lame. I get that y'know, most people just may not be able to be great, lol, but just handing out A's is ...not very motivating lol.

Belly dance, burlesque, ...the less glamorous form of burlesque involving a pole, lol. Everything else I just dabbled in a bit, like ballet and jazz (didn't like jazz so much.) But I definitely respect all forms.
I really wanted to do aerial stuff, which they tied into dance, so hopefully I get to do that maybe next semester or the next. Aerial stuff Is just so cool to me!
Yeah...

Ohhh, hehe! Aerials, eh? You're a daredevil! ;P What kind of aerial stuff? Like lifts and showy things in SYTYCD? We do aerials in swing dance, too, but only on performance/competition level. I know how to do like... two and a half.


----------



## slinka (Dec 8, 2013)

> Yeah... Ohhh, hehe! Aerials, eh? You're a daredevil! ;P What kind of aerial stuff? Like lifts and showy things in SYTYCD? We do aerials in swing dance, too, but only on performance/competition level. I know how to do like... two and a half.


 Basically- I want to do the showiest and craziest stuff! (I've skydives like, 4 times, so this shouldn't register as too crazy on the slinks-scale in my brain lol) Swing dancing looks like fun, I'd like to try someday.


----------



## bjt13 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm down! I love anything fittness so here's my answers real quick! What is your goal? -to be more toned What is your motivation? -to lost healthy and be healthy What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.) - my biggest downfall is my busy schedule so when I do get to eat I don't eat the best things because I'm tired and don't wanna prepare anything. What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? -my eating habits I do personal training for people so any workout questions or anything about working out at all please don't hesitate to ask I love giving advice!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Basically- I want to do the showiest and craziest stuff! (I've skydives like, 4 times, so this shouldn't register as too crazy on the slinks-scale in my brain lol)

Swing dancing looks like fun, I'd like to try someday.
Haha, I just saw a Groupon for an acrobatics aerials class in my area that would be perfect for you!

I'd totally suggest swing dancing, although the beginner stuff will likely be way vanilla for your tastes. Aerials and showy stuff doesn't come until later, and then you need a solidly trusted and trusting partner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Welcome @bjt13 (And welcome to MUT!)


My update:
Semester is closing, I have 2 finals to get ready for and I'm going to write a paper today/tonight.
I'm exhausted, my face is now freaking out with a breakout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I feel like crapppp.

It's almost over....almost over....

How is everyone? Has December destroyed you yet? lol


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

All A's y'all!

Now- on to slaughtering the elliptical tomorrow!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Thought I'd join this group to get some motivation. I REALLY need to start working out and eating right. This is just one of my goals for the New Year! Not only do I want to be healthier, but I want to look good for my wedding! (As of now its 8-1-15 but could be pushed back later). So I have plenty of time.

I just ordered a hula hoop to start hooping/hoop dancing! If you haven't heard of it, look on youtube. It looks soo much fun - and its a good workout. A girl that I worked with this past summer was a hooper and I've been dying to try it since. So now I'm waiting patiently for my hoop to arrive!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm super excited that I've managed to trim my mile time down to 8.5 minutes! I haven't been able to run that fast since my knee injury. I'm aiming for a 7 min. mile but we'll see lol. Both my knees are pretty banged up right now from whacking them on the ladder/stairs of a catamaran and also somehow slipping on a flat, dry surface (




) and landing on both knees a few nights ago. I'm having a little trouble bending my bad knee but hopefully that's only because of the bruising.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone!

Thought I'd join this group to get some motivation. I REALLY need to start working out and eating right. This is just one of my goals for the New Year! Not only do I want to be healthier, but I want to look good for my wedding! (As of now its 8-1-15 but could be pushed back later). So I have plenty of time.

I just ordered a hula hoop to start hooping/hoop dancing! If you haven't heard of it, look on youtube. It looks soo much fun - and its a good workout. A girl that I worked with this past summer was a hooper and I've been dying to try it since. So now I'm waiting patiently for my hoop to arrive!
Welcome! That sounds really fun!

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm super excited that I've managed to trim my mile time down to 8.5 minutes! I haven't been able to run that fast since my knee injury. I'm aiming for a 7 min. mile but we'll see lol. Both my knees are pretty banged up right now from whacking them on the ladder/stairs of a catamaran and also somehow slipping on a flat, dry surface (



) and landing on both knees a few nights ago. I'm having a little trouble bending my bad knee but hopefully that's only because of the bruising.
Yaaaay congrats!


----------



## slinka (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay! Welcome [@]Sheeeeeelby[/@]! And way to go [@]norther[/@], that's awesome!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 16, 2013)

i'm having a physical tomorrow. wish me luck, ya'll!

i didn't do a good job at weighing myself regularly toward the end of the semester. and lets be honest, finals = not the healthiest eating. but, by some godly miracle, my scale told me i lost 10 pounds. i believe my scale. lets hope that my scale talks to the doc's scale and it still shows i lost 10 pounds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misame (Dec 16, 2013)

I would love to join this group, I could really use it.

*What is your goal?* I would like to lose between 50 and 60 pounds (which would bring me down to 110 pounds),  I basically got too big for my clothes, but refuse to buy new ones, I just want to lose weight so I can comfortably wear all my clothes again.
*What is your motivation?* I would love to be healthy, and feel more confident in myself, and fit into my clothes again. I only have one body and it's time to start treating it right.
*What is your biggest downfall *I generally eat healthy, but a bit carb-heavy. I also eat too much at every meal and at irregular times. When I go home for the weekend my mother seems to think I am starving and keeps cooking and buying me tasty things, which is hard to say no to.
*What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?* I am going to really try and get a routine in my life by eating and sleeping at set times. another rule is going to be to have only one plate at each meal. And not more than 6 'eat moments' a day (3 larger meals and 3 snacks) and I am going to walk more, if I can everyday.

I hope to lose the weight well, I don't have much trouble with losing weight, I lost weight in the past without much effort. I would like to see some weight loss every week, in a way that I can keep it up. Cutting out food groups is not for me, I love food too much, and it seems unhealthy for the mind and the body to me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh god. I spent 2 hours at the gym (1 hour was on the elliptical working it while watching tv. I burned like 450 calories!!) and the other hour was doing machine thingys - mostly leg stuff. I do 20-25 reps as well as I can on the heaviest weight then I gradually take down the weight and number of reps if I feel like I'm dying. I feel super accomplished and sore! Oh, but I did go out last night so all my burned calories were replaced by liquor and a hangover.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh god. I spent 2 hours at the gym (1 hour was on the elliptical working it while watching tv. I burned like 450 calories!!) and the other hour was doing machine thingys - mostly leg stuff. I do 20-25 reps as well as I can on the heaviest weight then I gradually take down the weight and number of reps if I feel like I'm dying. I feel super accomplished and sore! Oh, but I did go out last night so all my burned calories were replaced by liquor and a hangover.
Woooooo! (minus the drinking, lol) That's awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Being sore is awesomely awful lol.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2013)

I love the idea of this group!  Thanks @slinka for starting this.  Here it goes:

What is your goal?  I want to get myself into shape.  I want to go through the day feeling like I could sprint up the stairs if I felt like it.  What is your motivation?  I used to be in great shape and danced 3+ hours per day.  I got really sick and had surgery and a bunch of treatments and have never been able to come back from that.  What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.)  For a long time my biggest downfall was that I have Crohn's disease which is a digestive disorder.  My immune system attacks my intestines and makes it hard to eat anything.  When I'm sick I drop weight like crazy and when I'm healthy I gain really fast.  I also have to take steroids occasionally which makes me into a hungry hungry hippo impersonator.  I have fluctuated between 118 and 150 for years.  I am finally in remission so I have no excuse anymore and need to start taking control of my eating.  (When I was sick I was encouraged to eat anything I wanted just to get some food in me)  What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?  I need to make healthy eating and exercise part of my routine.  I also need to start bringing more food to school so I don't end up binging on things from the vending machine.    And anything else you'd like add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I also need to work on loving my body the way it is.  Being so skinny for so long made it hard to accept gaining weight even though I knew the weight gain meant my body was healing on the inside.  I want to work on feeling good and knowing I can rock what I've got.  

I hope this wasn't too personal.  I'm hoping it's like AA and saying it out loud will be my first step lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the idea of this group!  Thanks @slinka for starting this.  Here it goes:

What is your goal?  I want to get myself into shape.  I want to go through the day feeling like I could sprint up the stairs if I felt like it.  What is your motivation?  I used to be in great shape and danced 3+ hours per day.  I got really sick and had surgery and a bunch of treatments and have never been able to come back from that.  What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.)  For a long time my biggest downfall was that I have Crohn's disease which is a digestive disorder.  My immune system attacks my intestines and makes it hard to eat anything.  When I'm sick I drop weight like crazy and when I'm healthy I gain really fast.  I also have to take steroids occasionally which makes me into a hungry hungry hippo impersonator.  I have fluctuated between 118 and 150 for years.  I am finally in remission so I have no excuse anymore and need to start taking control of my eating.  (When I was sick I was encouraged to eat anything I wanted just to get some food in me)  What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?  I need to make healthy eating and exercise part of my routine.  I also need to start bringing more food to school so I don't end up binging on things from the vending machine.    And anything else you'd like add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I also need to work on loving my body the way it is.  Being so skinny for so long made it hard to accept gaining weight even though I knew the weight gain meant my body was healing on the inside.  I want to work on feeling good and knowing I can rock what I've got.  

I hope this wasn't too personal.  I'm hoping it's like AA and saying it out loud will be my first step lol. 
Oh wow, crohn's is awful! I don't personally suffer- but I know all about it. So happy you're in remission!!! And lol, no it wasn't too personal- feel free to share away- we're all pretty open here. And welcome!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I totally understand the not coming back completely from an injury/surgery- that's how I got out of control. After I hurt my back and wasn't allowed/able to exercise for a looong time, and I got so depressed. It sucked. But I turned it around, and I know you can too! Whoo!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Btw you guys....I'm thinking of adding this into my mix! (I want to have a killer butt, lol. It'll never be like...all big and stuff, but it could look better.)




Anyone wanna join in? Male or female...don't let the lovely young lady on the pic fool ya, squats are unisexy!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 18, 2013)

This group seems awesomely supportive!

What is your goal?  

Well short term I'd like to lose 15 pounds but long term I need to lose like 80.

What is your motivation? 

I miss wearing cute clothes! I used to be able to eat whatever I wanted and never gain weight but that eventually stopped but my eating habits didn't change. One day I noticed that I had gained just tons of weight and none of my cute clothes fit and I had started to notice that my face looked chubby and now I have like no self esteem at all. I miss my plaid miniskirt, striped thigh high socks, and combat boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.) 

I am the absolute best at rationalizing things I shouldn't be doing and get discouraged easily when I have my bad days. Seriously, I rationalized eating half of a large pizza two weeks ago because it was "study fuel". It needs to stop.

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?  

I'm going to set up a workout plan and stick to it! Also, I would love to find a class or someone near me to work out with because I think that if I have someone to hold me accountable then I'll be more likely to keep at it. Also, I want to learn more about nutrition because right now I feel like I don't know enough about portions/vitamins/dieting to put together a good meal plan. Oh! And I'd love to try a fun class (like dancing!!). I took ballet last year for a semester and loved it (plus my legs looked so much better at the end of the semester  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Btw you guys....I'm thinking of adding this into my mix! (I want to have a killer butt, lol. It'll never be like...all big and stuff, but it could look better.)




Anyone wanna join in? Male or female...don't let the lovely young lady on the pic fool ya, squats are unisexy!

I'm up for it! Together we can do this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This group seems awesomely supportive!

What is your goal?  

Well short term I'd like to lose 15 pounds but long term I need to lose like 80.

What is your motivation? 

I miss wearing cute clothes! I used to be able to eat whatever I wanted and never gain weight but that eventually stopped but my eating habits didn't change. One day I noticed that I had gained just tons of weight and none of my cute clothes fit and I had started to notice that my face looked chubby and now I have like no self esteem at all. I miss my plaid miniskirt, striped thigh high socks, and combat boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.) 

I am the absolute best at rationalizing things I shouldn't be doing and get discouraged easily when I have my bad days. Seriously, I rationalized eating half of a large pizza two weeks ago because it was "study fuel". It needs to stop.

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?  

I'm going to set up a workout plan and stick to it! Also, I would love to find a class or someone near me to work out with because I think that if I have someone to hold me accountable then I'll be more likely to keep at it. Also, I want to learn more about nutrition because right now I feel like I don't know enough about portions/vitamins/dieting to put together a good meal plan. Oh! And I'd love to try a fun class (like dancing!!). I took ballet last year for a semester and loved it (plus my legs looked so much better at the end of the semester  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

 
Welcome! Sounds like you've got some good goals! You're gonna do great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Meal planning can be pretty easy- honestly, if you're ready to just quit the nonsense cold-turkey (I like the cold-turkey approach but most prefer/are more successful with weaning off the junk) eating clean- i.e.- only whole fruits/vegetable/meat if you eat that, make it to where it's hard to not eat right. But, here's a nifty little thing-a-ma-bob I found-
http://www.webmd.com/diet/healthtool-portion-size-plate

I feel ya with the rationalizing and stuff- I did that too! I think we all have. Women are the best at rationalizing lol. Classes are a fabulous thing- especially if you can't find a work-out buddy- classes can easily keep you accountable.
p.s.- overcoming bad days were the hardest thing to do for me at one point in my life...I had a really bad "all-or-nothing" attitude, but that's just not how life works sometimes. You just gotta learn to live and learn, enjoy the taste of that mistake, and make the next day better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


EDIT- Just so you know, Blogilates (on youtube) had a new body makeover (12 weeks) and includes a meal plan! Maybe that would be a good start for you?


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm up for it! Together we can do this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm up for trying!  At my level I may have to divide every day by 5 but I'll still try!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm up for it! Together we can do this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
YAY! Our butts are gonna be so sore/awesome. lol


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2013)

My big goal this week is trying to drink more water.  I have a 16 oz bottle and am trying to get up to 2 or three a day.  (Current consumption is 0-1 a day)


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My big goal this week is trying to drink more water.  I have a 16 oz bottle and am trying to get up to 2 or three a day.  (Current consumption is 0-1 a day)
Joining that club. I always struggle with ze water intake. =p If I don't have a big water bottle next to me, it just won't get drank....drunk....whatever. lol.


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay! I'm so happy @slinka posted that this thread exists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Goal- get healthy: eat better, lose some weight and get toned Issues- sitting at work all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which leads me to snacking all the time and I drive an hour to get to work so I have a tough time getting up to go to the gym in the Am. My husband and I starting going back to the gym this week and I already feel 100x better about myself. My new concern is the holidays and all the food....


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I'm so happy @slinka posted that this thread exists






Goal- get healthy: eat better, lose some weight and get toned
Issues- sitting at work all day



which leads me to snacking all the time and I drive an hour to get to work so I have a tough time getting up to go to the gym in the Am.

My husband and I starting going back to the gym this week and I already feel 100x better about myself. My new concern is the holidays and all the food....
Yay for husband support! Welcome welcome!

I'm so glad the gym has already made you feel better about yourself- it should! Every day you get there and work is a success!
Ahhh, the 'ol desk-job. Y'know, I've never had one, but I've heard of people having resistance bands and little easily hidden things to exercise their legs while sitting, maybe that could help?

If it makes you feel any better- I'm a total loner and loved an almost empty gym...so I would get up to be at the gym when it opened every day at 4 AM! How crazy is that? but hey, it worked and my workout was done for the day by 6AM every day! And you get that energy and happiness to use during the day too. Loved that!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 18, 2013)

Been away from this thread for quite awhile... Lots of reading to catch up on! Sounds like everyone's plugging away in both the workout and education departments, so kudos! For me, I took a small break from Toronto at the beginning of December, and flew out west to BC for a week to visit my younger brother, his gf and my 2 month old nephew. While there, I continued my twice a day yoga practice, and also did my very first hot yoga practice there, and oh boy! let me tell you how much of a butt kicker that is... So now back in TO, and I now have a membership at two yoga studios, (one hot, one regular). And alternate between the two, twice a day... Until the middle of January, when our tv series comes back from hiatus. Then it'll be once-a-day... Regular yoga!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Been away from this thread for quite awhile... Lots of reading to catch up on! Sounds like everyone's plugging away in both the workout and education departments, so kudos!

For me, I took a small break from Toronto at the beginning of December, and flew out west to BC for a week to visit my younger brother, his gf and my 2 month old nephew. While there, I continued my twice a day yoga practice, and also did my very first hot yoga practice there, and oh boy! let me tell you how much of a butt kicker that is... So now back in TO, and I now have a membership at two yoga studios, (one hot, one regular). And alternate between the two, twice a day... Until the middle of January, when our tv series comes back from hiatus. Then it'll be once-a-day.
Been thinking about you @vogueboy ! Glad you were off having a good time and gettin' your yoga on. I've always wanted to try hot yoga, even though it sounds miserable (I can't stand the heat!) lol.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 18, 2013)

Just joining the group, saw the post on the Santa thread.  I've lost 15, but i'm on my way to losing 50 - I hope.  For health reasons - had some health scares and really want to avoid being on blood sugar meds permanently.   I'm currently using myfitnesspal.com to track my calories, curves to exercise (and an inexpensive home spin bike), and plated.com for meals.  I look forward to learning from you guys!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 18, 2013)

Woohoo! Went to the doc today for my annual physical. The man seemed super jazzed about my enthusiasm and the weight I have lost and kept off. He had my list off my typical breakfast/lunch/dinner so it was nice to get some feedback! I meant to work out but I'm sooo sore from yesterday. I don't think I stretched enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 18, 2013)

Water is the easiest part for me! Get a cute cup or a water bottle that you like and take it everywhere with you! I use one of those Starbucks cold cup and I also have a 750 ml camelback that I use around the apartment



> My big goal this week is trying to drink more water. Â I have a 16 oz bottle and am trying to get up to 2 or three a day. Â (Current consumption is 0-1 a day) Â


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Water is the easiest part for me! Get a cute cup or a water bottle that you like and take it everywhere with you! I use one of those Starbucks cold cup and I also have a 750 ml camelback that I use around the apartment
I've got the water bottle thing down, my issue is I never drink from it. LOL, I have a drinking problem.  I did really well today, drank two bottles and am working on the third.  Congrats on the good physical!  It is always nice when your doctor notices the effort.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Welcome new member(s) and congrats on everyone's successes so far! you're all doing great!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

Alright I'm joining the party over here. Since I just shared my weight loss success story over on the Secret Santa discussion page...I figured I could add to the inspiration and encouragement over here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright I'm joining the party over here.

Since I just shared my weight loss success story over on the Secret Santa discussion page...I figured I could add to the inspiration and encouragement over here too





Huzzah! Was hoping you'd hop on over! Great post btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats on your success!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

> Huzzah! Was hoping you'd hop on over! Great post btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats on your success!


 Thank you!!! I just think it's so much more realistic to hear it from someone who's been there before than to listen to some skinny fitness guru who has never lived through a weight loss struggle before. That's why I was so apprehensive to start working out in the first place because I didn't want some crazy Jillian Michaels type judging my life lol, so I had guy trainers (they made me feel more comfortable and less judged).


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you!!! I just think it's so much more realistic to hear it from someone who's been there before than to listen to some skinny fitness guru who has never lived through a weight loss struggle before. That's why I was so apprehensive to start working out in the first place because I didn't want some crazy Jillian Michaels type judging my life lol, so I had guy trainers (they made me feel more comfortable and less judged).
Haha, definitely!


----------



## jm8012741 (Dec 19, 2013)

i am doing workout in gym for loss 8 kg weight in one month


----------



## erinenvyy (Dec 19, 2013)

What is your goal?  *I want to lose 30-50 lbs which I'm hoping will equal a few inches off pretty much everywhere.*

What is your motivation? *My pre-pregnancy body &amp; my online life.*

What is your biggest downfall? *I'm very busy so I tend to eat out a lot. I think I can eat a lot more than I actually can. Candy Cane hot Chocolate.*

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?* I want to pre-make meals and freeze them. I also want to find at least 30 minutes a day to exercise until spring when I want to start running so I can participate in 'Run or Dye' in the summer.*


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've got the water bottle thing down, my issue is I never drink from it. LOL, I have a drinking problem.  I did really well today, drank two bottles and am working on the third.  Congrats on the good physical!  It is always nice when your doctor notices the effort. 
 
I have a water drinking problem on the opposite end of the spectrum lol! Yesterday I was pretty shocked to realise I'd gone through FOUR bottles of water in less than 3 hours. I've only been awake 2 hours today and I've already had 2 cups of water and 2 cups of coffee lol. I don't normally drink THAT much but I've been travelling pretty much this entire month so far and I guess the saltier than usual meals has really been catching up to me.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This group seems awesomely supportive!

What is your goal?  

Well short term I'd like to lose 15 pounds but long term I need to lose like 80.

What is your motivation? 

I miss wearing cute clothes! I used to be able to eat whatever I wanted and never gain weight but that eventually stopped but my eating habits didn't change. One day I noticed that I had gained just tons of weight and none of my cute clothes fit and I had started to notice that my face looked chubby and now I have like no self esteem at all. I miss my plaid miniskirt, striped thigh high socks, and combat boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.) 

I am the absolute best at rationalizing things I shouldn't be doing and get discouraged easily when I have my bad days. Seriously, I rationalized eating half of a large pizza two weeks ago because it was "study fuel". It needs to stop.

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?  

I'm going to set up a workout plan and stick to it! Also, I would love to find a class or someone near me to work out with because I think that if I have someone to hold me accountable then I'll be more likely to keep at it. Also, I want to learn more about nutrition because right now I feel like I don't know enough about portions/vitamins/dieting to put together a good meal plan. Oh! And I'd love to try a fun class (like dancing!!). I took ballet last year for a semester and loved it (plus my legs looked so much better at the end of the semester  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

 
Yessss I miss the clothes I used to be able to get away with wearing too.  I am not like, super fat, and I still manage to find super cute things that I like and feel comfortable wearing but I wish those things weren't oversized sweaters and that I could put on a miniskirt if I wanted. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the idea of this group!  Thanks @slinka for starting this.  Here it goes:

What is your goal?  I want to get myself into shape.  I want to go through the day feeling like I could sprint up the stairs if I felt like it.  What is your motivation?  I used to be in great shape and danced 3+ hours per day.  I got really sick and had surgery and a bunch of treatments and have never been able to come back from that.  What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.)  For a long time my biggest downfall was that I have Crohn's disease which is a digestive disorder.  My immune system attacks my intestines and makes it hard to eat anything.  When I'm sick I drop weight like crazy and when I'm healthy I gain really fast.  I also have to take steroids occasionally which makes me into a hungry hungry hippo impersonator.  I have fluctuated between 118 and 150 for years.  I am finally in remission so I have no excuse anymore and need to start taking control of my eating.  (When I was sick I was encouraged to eat anything I wanted just to get some food in me)  What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?  I need to make healthy eating and exercise part of my routine.  I also need to start bringing more food to school so I don't end up binging on things from the vending machine.    And anything else you'd like add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I also need to work on loving my body the way it is.  Being so skinny for so long made it hard to accept gaining weight even though I knew the weight gain meant my body was healing on the inside.  I want to work on feeling good and knowing I can rock what I've got.  

I hope this wasn't too personal.  I'm hoping it's like AA and saying it out loud will be my first step lol. 
Aw, I am glad you are in remission! I also have to work on living my body.  I feel like I look gross all the time now.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 19, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like they pretty much should just give up until new year??? It is SO hard to resist the free treats that are currently EVERYWHERE I look.  My office-has them.  The holiday parties they are making me go to 3 nights a week have them.  My apartment building currently has them in the lobby.  And I feel like this is such a season if eating with friends.  I am scared to even look at a scale and almost feel like I don't know what to do. Some of it I just have to learn to RESIST, but in some of these situations, I feel it really is rude not to eat. For example, today ALONE my one coworkes brought in cookies his son MADE, and seemed affronted that no one wanted to eat more than one.  For lunch, my bosses purchased pizzas and cheesecake for us all to share, and (other than trying to limit portions) there was no way to fight it.

Ugh.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Lemme break this down, doll-face:

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else feel like they pretty much should just give up until new year??? *Yes, many days I want to quit...some days I don't wanna get out of bed. BUT- I think about how that sort of thought process ("I'll start Monday/tomorrow/new year") got me to the position I was in when I restarted my journey (Well, that and my back injury!). Needless to say...I don't wanna be stuck in that cycle EVER again! It's normal to feel this way around the holidays.*

 It is SO hard to resist the free treats that are currently EVERYWHERE I look.  My office-has them.  The holiday parties they are making me go to 3 nights a week have them.  My apartment building currently has them in the lobby.  And I feel like this is such a season if eating with friends. *Well, remember that it is perfectly OK to have a treat or two...but moderation is key. And if you're not logging your calories- I think you should! Why? Because seeing that you should really only have 500 more calories for the day, and it's before dinner- really will make you think twice about snarfing too many cookies lol- or it can let you see that yes, you do indeed have 200 kcals to spare, so dig in to that cookie! Seeing the counts of what you eat truly does help, IMO. Also- I suggest doing what me and at least one other person on this thread talked about- asking "Is this treat REALLY that delicious?....is it WORTH my valuable calorie allowance, or am I just eating because I'm bored/everyone else is?" Back in my depression-binge days....I'd just eat things and not even like them...they were just there, so I ate them. Not worth it in the long run, for sure. (Do you know how much I have to work out to burn that crap off? lol)*


 I am scared to even look at a scale and almost feel like I don't know what to do.* Don't be scared of the scale- you are more than just a number. If you decide to weigh yourself, just jot down the number, and work from there. Dwelling on the negative does nothing but tear you down on the inside... just accept the number, and accept your new challenge (whatever that may be for you!)*

Some of it I just have to learn to RESIST, but in some of these situations, I feel it really is rude not to eat. For example, today ALONE my one coworkes brought in cookies his son MADE, and seemed affronted that no one wanted to eat more than one.  For lunch, my bosses purchased pizzas and cheesecake for us all to share, and (other than trying to limit portions) there was no way to fight it. *I don't think anyone would find it rude if maybe you only had one treat...or even none if you so desire, and said something like, "I would love nothing more than  to eat this whole plate, but I really am trying to eat healthy, and I've already reached my sugar/sodium limit for the day. But thank you SO much, I'm sure it's positively delicious!" Y'know, they should respect your dietary decisions...just let them know that you are definitely NOT trying to be rude, -just healthier! I can't imagine anyone being upset with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (p.s.- one way I worked around this exact type of situation is by saying, Oh! I really couldn't eat anymore, but my husband would love this cookie! Could I give mine to him?" lol. Which was not a lie! And hubby got a cookie, lol. win-win.)*

Ugh. -* I know how you feel. We all do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even if this time proves to be a little more fattening than you'd like- just know that it's not the end of the world. You can definitely start whenever you want- but I think sticking to your guns and not letting the "I give up until _____" ideal bring you down, and (hopefully not)  put you back to square one or even worse, Y'know? The whole idea is to try to live healthier lives- nutrition + exercise...not "dieting" per se. If you do eat more treats than you'd like, just at least try to keep up your exercise routines- don't get down on yourself like I did....and quit doing everything 'cause you're so upset and stuff. That does nothing good. =p*
&lt;3 Don't stress!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yessss I miss the clothes I used to be able to get away with wearing too.  I am not like, super fat, and I still manage to find super cute things that I like and feel comfortable wearing *but I wish those things weren't oversized sweaters and that I could put on a miniskirt if I wanted. *
THIS. exactly what was eating at me for so long...Couldn't take it anymore, lol. I felt like a prisoner in the clothes I was "able" to wear.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is your goal?  *I want to lose 30-50 lbs which I'm hoping will equal a few inches off pretty much everywhere.*

What is your motivation? *My pre-pregnancy body &amp; my online life.*

What is your biggest downfall? *I'm very busy so I tend to eat out a lot. I think I can eat a lot more than I actually can. Candy Cane hot Chocolate.*

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?* I want to pre-make meals and freeze them. I also want to find at least 30 minutes a day to exercise until spring when I want to start running so I can participate in 'Run or Dye' in the summer.*
Great goals!

Congrats on your baby, btw! Pregnancy sure does change things, eh? =p


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok this is coming from a girl who just had lunch with her friends and then went to whole foods to buy pastries and is now sitting in a coffee shop eating MORE. I really thought that December should be my "free pass" BUT this is another 31 opportunities to get yourself on track. If you can't practice restraint now, then when? Enjoy yourself, enjoy the beautiful company, just don't pull a Jess and eat all of it at once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am "making up" for all the excessive treat temptations with intense work outs sometimes twice a day! You got this! I believe in you! Now is the perfect start to take those baby steps so you can rock the New Year right!



> Does anyone else feel like they pretty much should just give up until new year??? It is SO hard to resist the free treats that are currently EVERYWHERE I look. Â My office-has them. Â The holiday parties they are making me go to 3 nights a week have them. Â My apartment building currently has them in the lobby. Â And I feel like this is such a season if eating with friends. Â I am scared to even look at a scale and almost feel like I don't know what to do. Some of it I just have to learn to RESIST, but in some of these situations, I feel it really is rude not to eat. For example, today ALONE my one coworkes brought in cookies his son MADE, and seemed affronted that no one wanted to eat more than one. Â For lunch, my bosses purchased pizzas and cheesecake for us all to share, and (other than trying to limit portions) there was no way to fight it. Ugh.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok this is coming from a girl who just had lunch with her friends and then went to whole foods to buy pastries and is now sitting in a coffee shop eating MORE.

I really thought that December should be my "free pass" BUT this is another 31 opportunities to get yourself on track. If you can't practice restraint now, then when? Enjoy yourself, enjoy the beautiful company, just don't pull a Jess and eat all of it at once



I am "making up" for all the excessive treat temptations with intense work outs sometimes twice a day! You got this! I believe in you! Now is the perfect start to take those baby steps so you can rock the New Year right!
I laughed, I cried, I got re-inspired.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 19, 2013)

Awww, you guys are the best health coaches! I practically teared up reading your response, slinka. And your motivational speech, jess!

*wants to go work out now, but feels pooped from interviewing for the entire day*


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Water is the easiest part for me! Get a cute cup or a water bottle that you like and take it everywhere with you! I use one of those Starbucks cold cup and I also have a 750 ml camelback that I use around the apartment

I found a light up, Jack Skellington water cup in purple with bats on it at Halloween, and I haul it everywhere at work. If someone gets super cranky I turn on the lights and it always gets a laugh.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

> I found a light up, Jack Skellington water cup in purple with bats on it at Halloween, and I haul it everywhere at work. If someone gets super cranky I turn on the lights and it always gets a laugh.Â


 WHERE DID YOU GET THAT CUP


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, I hope everyone here reaches their weight loss goals. At least your plans and routines are attainable... And ya, I know, the temptation part kinda sucks.., I mean who doesn't like treats this time of year??? Just remember to reward yourself; a mini goal (whatever that looks like to you) every other day or so, or even after a small milestone. For me it's like... God, I actually made it through a hot yoga class today. So to reward myself, I'll buy a small salad or sushi, or lip liner, or pay a bill... Ya fun. Laundry not so much. Or maybe even illegally downloading a new release movie, or maybe see or check in on a friend that I haven't connected with in awhile... Woops. Did I say illegally back there??? But that's the best kind of fun... Ok enough enabling. Anyways... It's the small goals that keeps your eyes on the prize. Besides, you gals are a pretty clever bunch here, and I think slinka said something similar a few pages back...


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

> Well, I hope everyone here reaches their weight loss goals. At least your plans and routines are attainable... And ya, I know, the temptation part kinda sucks.., I mean who doesn't like treats this time of year??? Just remember to reward yourself; a mini goal (whatever that looks like to you) every other day or so, or even after a small milestone. For me it's like... God, I actually made it through a hot yoga class today. So to reward myself, I'll buy a small salad or sushi, or lip liner, or pay a bill... Ya fun. Laundry not so much. Or maybe even illegally downloading a new release movie, or maybe see or check in on a friend that I haven't connected with in awhile... Woops. Did I say illegally back there??? But that's the best kind of fun... Ok enough enabling. Anyways... It's the small goals that keeps your eyes on the prize. Besides, you gals are a pretty clever bunch here, and I think slinka said something similar a few pages back...


 Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always use my purchases- whatever they may be- shoes, lipstick...wigs... As incentive to keep up my routines. =p A way to rationalize all the crap I don't need (but want!) in my life lol.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


WHERE DID YOU GET THAT CUP
 Walgreens!   I couldn't find a similar one online, but there are a ton of Nightmare Before Xmas water bottles on disney.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Walgreens!   I couldn't find a similar one online, but there are a ton of Nightmare Before Xmas water bottles on disney.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
....I will track down this cup. It WILL be mine. lol


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 19, 2013)

Figured I'd respond to the "official" questions:

what is your goal? 50 Lbs down - I'm currently at 15 of 50. 

What is your motivation? I've recently had some scary health issues - a heart scare (currently wearing a monitor for 30 days) and I'm "pre-diabetic", so I'd like to ensure I don't get past the point of no return.  I also want to be strong. I build muscle when I lift and actually like having buldgy muscles

What is your biggest downfall? Not enough exercise (I work a desk job).  

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? I've been using plated.com for meals and learning to cook, and i'm doing carb exchanges - essentially I get 4 servings (14 grams/serving) of carbs per meal.  So, a piece of bread is one serving of carbs, a sandwich, fruit, and yogurt, would be my 4 servings.   So far it's working pretty well, but the health stuff is scary.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha!






I always use my purchases- whatever they may be- shoes, lipstick...wigs... As incentive to keep up my routines. =p

A way to rationalize all the crap I don't need (but want!) in my life lol.
Absolutely!  I set mini, small, medium, and big rewards for myself.  A lot of the time they are small food rewards.  If I make it through the day eating well I let myself pick one cookie or chocolate to have after dinner.  If I get an A on a test I go out to lunch at my favorite Chinese place.  If I do well during the quarter my hubby and I go out to an amazing Italian place and I eat anything I want.  It helps that I know I can have these things just not all the time. 

As for having to refuse treats at work and with friends I am the absolute master after being on all kinds of food restrictions while sick.  Slinka's tactic of taking one home for later works great, and when I only want to have one I make it sound like that one treat is totally against the rules.  I used to take a cookie or treat and say "Well, my doctor would totally freak if he saw me eat this but it looks too good not to try just one."  It makes them feel like their food is so special you couldn't resist but gets you off the hook for eating more than one or a bite of one.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Figured I'd respond to the "official" questions:

what is your goal? 50 Lbs down - I'm currently at 15 of 50.

What is your motivation? I've recently had some scary health issues - a heart scare (currently wearing a monitor for 30 days) and I'm "pre-diabetic", so I'd like to ensure I don't get past the point of no return.  I also want to be strong. I build muscle when I lift and actually like having buldgy muscles

What is your biggest downfall? Not enough exercise (I work a desk job).

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? I've been using plated.com for meals and learning to cook, and i'm doing carb exchanges - essentially I get 4 servings (14 grams/serving) of carbs per meal.  So, a piece of bread is one serving of carbs, a sandwich, fruit, and yogurt, would be my 4 servings.   So far it's working pretty well, but the health stuff is scary.
Just be glad (and I'm sure you are) that you caught it in the pre-diabetic stage! You're definitely wise to be changing your lifestyle to avoid that point of no return. It definitely is scary health stuff, but that's some motivation right there. I have a friend who recently got tested for that sort of stuff, I know it's no fun.
Congrats on losing the 15! You'll be rid of the whole 50 in no time!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Absolutely!  I set mini, small, medium, and big rewards for myself.  A lot of the time they are small food rewards.  If I make it through the day eating well I let myself pick one cookie or chocolate to have after dinner.  If I get an A on a test I go out to lunch at my favorite Chinese place.  If I do well during the quarter my hubby and I go out to an amazing Italian place and I eat anything I want.  It helps that I know I can have these things just not all the time.

As for having to refuse treats at work and with friends I am the absolute master after being on all kinds of food restrictions while sick.  Slinka's tactic of taking one home for later works great, and when I only want to have one I make it sound like that one treat is totally against the rules.  I used to take a cookie or treat and say "Well, my doctor would totally freak if he saw me eat this but it looks too good not to try just one."  It makes them feel like their food is so special you couldn't resist but gets you off the hook for eating more than one or a bite of one.
Yes! All of the excuses lol.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Figured I'd respond to the "official" questions:

what is your goal? 50 Lbs down - I'm currently at 15 of 50. 

What is your motivation? I've recently had some scary health issues - a heart scare (currently wearing a monitor for 30 days) and I'm "pre-diabetic", so I'd like to ensure I don't get past the point of no return.  I also want to be strong. I build muscle when I lift and actually like having buldgy muscles

What is your biggest downfall? Not enough exercise (I work a desk job).  

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? I've been using plated.com for meals and learning to cook, and i'm doing carb exchanges - essentially I get 4 servings (14 grams/serving) of carbs per meal.  So, a piece of bread is one serving of carbs, a sandwich, fruit, and yogurt, would be my 4 servings.   So far it's working pretty well, but the health stuff is scary. 
Sorry you are having to deal with scary health issues.  Hopefully everything turns out okay.  What is plated.com?


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

here's a little pic for you guys- I know, once upon a time, I was totally guilty of being COMPLETELY BUMMED that I had only lost 1-5 pounds-




Celebrate every pound lost- it's a lot and a victory!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 19, 2013)

[@]LadyK[/@] my goals were a lot like that before (milk shake, dinner out...) but I realized that I'm treating myself with FOOD! Last year (senior year) was super rough academically and i was always "oh if I study x amount of time or get this grade.." then I'd literally treat myself with a food treat! That is definitely how I gained all that weight that year. I'm glad that reward system works for you since it definitely didn't work for me!! I have a bunch of non-weight goals with non-food related prizes like -fit into this jcrew dress (major goal I want to hit by graduation in May for my MS. I bought it for my graduation last year but it didn't fit at all!) -choose a Lippie from the Give Me More Lip set after every 5 workouts. Stuff like that! It helps! Oh! And I'm also getting a Polar Ft 4 watch for Christmas. Yay!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

With regards to food rewards-

It only works with some people. I, am not one of those people, as I was prone to binging and my mind sometimes is a little weird like that, so I avoid it (whole 'nother story). I find more peace and happiness away from food, so my rewards are like Jess'. Some people can totally just eat that one piece of chocolate and that's super-awesome! Ku-dos to them!

For many others, like myself, we have to abide by "You're not a dog, don't reward yourself with food" or something like that. It was a quote on a fitness page lol. I think it just makes us feel better about the fact that we might lack a little of that self-control the food-reward people have, lol. Idk. That's just from my personal experience. Everyone's a special little snowflake =p


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry you are having to deal with scary health issues.  Hopefully everything turns out okay.  What is plated.com?
Thanks everyone! I go see the neurologist in Jan, and hope they can give me some answers then.  Plated.com is awesome! It's similar to hello fresh, blue apron, etc.  They deliver all the ingredients for a home cooked meal, and very detailed recipes in a nice reusable page.  I never really learned how to cook, so it's been great to learn how to make kale, sunchokes, all kinds of crazy stuff.  It isn't necessarily calorie restricted, but it's all healthy.  Last night we had an escarole salad with marcona almonds, sunchoke, lemon dressing, and marinated flank steak. Yum!  Everything is portion controlled pretty well too - so instead of getting two giant chicken breasts, there's one, and you split it, so that meat ends up in the 3-4oz side which is what the nutritionist told me is appropriate.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 19, 2013)

[@]slinka[/@] oh totally. I can't reward myself with food because I have zero self control when it comes to some goodies! My friend joked about seeing a 1-lb crunch bar at Target and how that would be the perfect gift for me... It's true. And I would eat it all in one sitting. More power to those who can reward themselves with food and not go overboard! This is what happened this afternoon aka rewarding myself and going overboard lol (note: we didn't end up eating all of)


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ....I will track down this cup. It WILL be mine. lol
Good luck! If I see another one I will totally snag it and mail it to you


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With regards to food rewards-

It only works with some people. I, am not one of those people, as I was prone to binging and my mind sometimes is a little weird like that, so I avoid it (whole 'nother story). I find more peace and happiness away from food, so my rewards are like Jess'. Some people can totally just eat that one piece of chocolate and that's super-awesome! Ku-dos to them!

For many others, like myself, we have to abide by "You're not a dog, don't reward yourself with food" or something like that. It was a quote on a fitness page lol. I think it just makes us feel better about the fact that we might lack a little of that self-control the food-reward people have, lol. Idk. That's just from my personal experience. Everyone's a special little snowflake =p

 
I love that quote! The only thing that has saved me, is that since there's a huge family history of diabetes, I've seen what happens (in my family) when people aren't careful, so I surprisingly, haven't had any temptation to be really bad. I think if I was just doing it for me, and not for my health, It would be a ton harder.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that quote! The only thing that has saved me, is that since there's a huge family history of diabetes, I've seen what happens (in my family) when people aren't careful, so I surprisingly, haven't had any temptation to be really bad. I think if I was just doing it for me, and not for my health, It would be a ton harder.
Definitely makes sense. My family has lots of problems- but most where directly life-choice related. 2 grandparents dead from cancer (lung), a grandpa who's had to have stints/heart surgery and I'm pretty sure he's diabetic too, etc. So I know the cards are not at all in my favor if I don't keep in shape and make appropriate choices =p


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ok I want to join. I want to lose 15 pounds. I want a flatter stomach. My motivation is to get back to my normal size.


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Yay! Welcome jac13! That 15 will be gone before ya know it! So, I'm having a ...not bad, per se, just a "blah" day. Feeling down. Hope everyone else is doing amazing though! Here's a veggie egg roll recipe I enjoy- but I absolutely do not fry them! Bake at 400 for 10 minutes! Also- I cut out half of the oil in the beginning and I don't make the dipping sauce, I make a Thai sauce  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a quick and easy meal- and you can definitely add/subtract whatever veggies to taste- it's pretty forgiving. http://m.foodnetwork.com/recipes/27820 If you're interested in the sauce I make- http://www.food.com/recipe/thai-dipping-sauce-for-spring-wrap-or-egg-rolls-33113 I often will substitute some or all of the sugar with stevia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anywho- if you try it out I hope you enjoy!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 20, 2013)

Just got back from my first workout in a month! I kinda fell off the wagon about a month ago because of stress from finishing up my school semester but because of you ladies inspiring me I was able to head back to the gym today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everybody keep up the good work!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Great job! Feels great, huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Btw you guys....I'm thinking of adding this into my mix! (I want to have a killer butt, lol. It'll never be like...all big and stuff, but it could look better.)




Anyone wanna join in? Male or female...don't let the lovely young lady on the pic fool ya, squats are unisexy!
i'm in! are we starting on a certain day, or as soon as we see this? cause im not doing squat today, i pulled a 14 hr shift yesterday and im sore and still recooperating.


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm in! are we starting on a certain day, or as soon as we see this? cause im not doing squat today, i pulled a 14 hr shift yesterday and im sore and still recooperating.
lol, start whenever works for you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 21, 2013)

Not sure how I am JUST finding this thread, but I want in 




 

What is your goal?

Looking to lose about 5-10 pounds, but mostly looking to tone. 

What is your motivation?

Honestly, just trying to be healthier in general... I have a lot of health issues with my stomach and I know I'd feel better most of the time if I ate better/took better care of myself but it's easier said than done. Also have some older clothes that are a little more snug than I'd like them to be!

What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.)

CARBS. I love pasta so much it's ridiculous. Also, just kind of have an issue sticking with things. Like, I've started so many different workout programs and I'm all into it for a week or so and then....I just stop. Need to keep going this time! 

What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?

I really, really need to eat better. I usually only eat once a day but it ends up being a HUGE meal and it's not usually super healthy. More frequent, smaller, healthier meals. Also need to work on a real sleep schedule. I work 3rd shift and it is SO HARD to get motivated to do things during the day sometimes!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 21, 2013)

Apologies if this has been discussed, but has anyone on here tried the Blogilates program? I think that's what I'm going to start with. Spending now through the end of the month on the beginner's calender and then I'm going to try to start the January calender on the 1st. 



 

ETA: http://www.blogilates.com/


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

> Apologies if this has been discussed, but has anyone on here tried the Blogilates program? I think that's what I'm going to start with. Spending now through the end of the month on the beginner's calender and then I'm going to try to start the January calender on the 1st.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  ETA:Â http://www.blogilates.com/


 Haha yep! I've probably mentioned it like 3 times lol. Have you checked out the meal plan/exercises for the 12 week body makeover that's going on now? But the beginners calendar is fab. Welcome, btw! I had stomach issues too- taking dairy out of my diet helped tremendously (turns out I'm a bit lactose intolerant, lol), and after going vegan my stomach issues were basically zero in number! You've got a great plan there and your clothes are gonna be not-so-snug before ya know it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha yep! I've probably mentioned it like 3 times lol. Have you checked out the meal plan/exercises for the 12 week body makeover that's going on now? But the beginners calendar is fab.
Welcome, btw! I had stomach issues too- taking dairy out of my diet helped tremendously (turns out I'm a bit lactose intolerant, lol), and after going vegan my stomach issues were basically zero in number! You've got a great plan there and your clothes are gonna be not-so-snug before ya know it!




Ah no I haven't! But I'm looking at it now. I've started this darn beginner's calender probably 5 times now and I always get distracted. MUST stick to it this time. I'm going to have to check in to the thread every day. Please scold me if I'm slacking 





I've managed to cut out caffeine for the most part and that has helped a TON. Was actually thinking of dairy next, but I love cheese so much!


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

> Ah no I haven't! But I'm looking at it now. I've started this darn beginner's calender probably 5 times now and I always get distracted. MUST stick to it this time. I'm going to have to check in to the thread every day. Please scold me if I'm slackingÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've managed to cut out caffeine for the most part and that has helped a TON. Was actually thinking of dairy next, but I love cheese so much!


 Ah yes, caffeine. Forgot about that scoundrel. I have a love-hate relationship with caffeine lol. Like alcohol (good thing I don't like to drink!), I forget I have my limits and go over them quickly lol. I was a total cheese-fanatic too, but after ditching it for awhile, I felt SO much better. (It was making feel so bloated and sluggish, I didn't even realize it!) And the vegan cheeses are pretty good- I make a mean faux-mozzarella  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha, yeah the only thing about blogilates is getting my stupid Xbox to cooperate sometimes- it'd be nice if it would sync up with my playlists so I wouldn't have to search for each video 'cause I get easily distracted an just end up doing all sorts of workouts lol (1st world problem anyone?). You can totally do it though- I believe in you! (And will totally scold you =p)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 21, 2013)

Does she make you pay for access to the plan down the road? (Can't watch the videos right now for passwords!) I wanna take a peek at what the 12 week meal plan thinger is like



> Haha yep! I've probably mentioned it like 3 times lol. Have you checked out the meal plan/exercises for the 12 week body makeover that's going on now? But the beginners calendar is fab. Welcome, btw! I had stomach issues too- taking dairy out of my diet helped tremendously (turns out I'm a bit lactose intolerant, lol), and after going vegan my stomach issues were basically zero in number! You've got a great plan there and your clothes are gonna be not-so-snug before ya know it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does she make you pay for access to the plan down the road? (Can't watch the videos right now for passwords!) I wanna take a peek at what the 12 week meal plan thinger is like
Nope! She's pretty dedicated (and warns of fakes who do charge!) to keeping her stuff free- Now there is some journal or something that you can order to go with the plan, but as far as I can gather it's just a cute option to have- not a necessity. And all of the workouts are on ze youtube, so , always free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 22, 2013)

days one and two down for the squat challenge..


----------



## slinka (Dec 22, 2013)

Girl me too....My ass isn't made of steel yet but it hurts lol I've been doing them with some weight for added challenge =p


----------



## LadyK (Dec 22, 2013)

Feeling very proud of myself for actually doing the 50 squats this morning.   Now I just need to keep drinking water and this will be a good health day!


----------



## slinka (Dec 22, 2013)

You got this!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 22, 2013)

> Feeling very proud of myself for actually doing the 50 squats this morning. Â  Now I just need to keep drinking water and this will be a good health day!


 That's a lot of squats. Kudos!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 22, 2013)

So I braved an ice storm early this morning... Well, four of us did, for a yoga class that I had never heard of before called Jivamukti. After several minutes of meditation and a brief Sanskrit chant that all of us mumbled through, it was like being at grade 1 all over again learning how to pronounce words, hence it was brief. And then we got right into it. I quickly found out that Jivamukti is a more faster and intense version of Vinyasa level 2.


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 3 and my ass and legs feel like jelly.lol...hurt so good.lol


----------



## LadyK (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 3 and my ass and legs feel like jelly.lol...hurt so good.lol
Hahaha, seriously!  There is no better feeling than the ache from a workout.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 23, 2013)

Did day two's squats.  This puts me right on track to have Christmas be a rest day. Yay!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 23, 2013)

Is the squat challenge earlier in the thread? Guessed I missed it. I was slightly bad today,I had my first scoop of ice cream in 1.5 months, while waiting for my flight. Going to try and let that be my last oops through the holiday.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the squat challenge earlier in the thread? Guessed I missed it. I was slightly bad today,I had my first scoop of ice cream in 1.5 months, while waiting for my flight. Going to try and let that be my last oops through the holiday.
The squat challenge is a couple pages back.  It looks like a lot but from a very out of shape person (me) its do-able.  I wouldn't worry too much about the ice cream, sounds like this was an infrequent treat.  Traveling can be pretty stressful.


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 28, 2013)

Who's keeping up with the squat challenge? This girl is! I'm on a rest day today, tomorrow is 100 (eek triple digits!) Found the perfect workout song for me too so it's made it 100 times easier to just get lost in it and go. Any of you that thought it's too hard and skipped it, it's worth a second look...I figured i wouldnt be able to keep up with my RA and all, and just plain being in horrid shape right now..the first two days suck but 70,75,and 80 seemed like a breeze..it really does get easier.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 28, 2013)

So I got my hula hoop and LOVING IT! It's been so much fun so far.


----------



## slinka (Dec 28, 2013)

So proud of you [@]lissa1307[/@] and anyone else who is keeping with the challenge! [@]Sheeeeeelby[/@] yay! Glad you're loving it =D Unfortunately I'm on day 3 of a nasty illness that has kept me pretty much bedridden. I've had fever, aches all over, sneezing/runny nose, pounding headache and a cough that kept me awake almost all of last night and had left me with barely a toad's voice. So much coughing &gt;_&lt; At least i think I'm fever- free finally. So I've obviously been unable to keep up- but I'm planning on trading in all of my rest days to be sick- so that'll be tough but I'm determined to come back and finish once I'm well again. If have too many sick days- I'll double up 'till I'm good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's hoping you all have great health the rest of this year and into the next (while I wallow in tissues and blankets)!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who's keeping up with the squat challenge? This girl is! I'm on a rest day today, tomorrow is 100 (eek triple digits!) Found the perfect workout song for me too so it's made it 100 times easier to just get lost in it and go. Any of you that thought it's too hard and skipped it, it's worth a second look...I figured i wouldnt be able to keep up with my RA and all, and just plain being in horrid shape right now..the first two days suck but 70,75,and 80 seemed like a breeze..it really does get easier.
Soooooo, I'm behind by a couple of days.  A friend had a personal crisis on Thursday and Friday I had treatment so felt pretty out of it.  Back on track today and going to do the 70.  I have to keep reminding myself its okay to fall off the wagon as long as I climb back on.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 28, 2013)

I felt so sick from all the eating I did this past week. Ooooof. I was also watching a dog (sometimes 2) and two children so I definitely had my work cut out for me and I was moving A LOT! I'm gonna start the squat challenge tonight and I just got a Polar watch for Christmas! Whoohoo!!!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 28, 2013)

@SheeeeeelbyI can't remember if you said, but did you get a regular one or a weighted one? I have a weighted one and it is killer! My cousin tried it and she only lasted a few revolutions before she doubled over in pain lol. I love it though because you can really feel it working!

@slinka Oh no, hope you feel better soon!

I'm on day 7 of the squat challenge, I've been a little worried about my knee since I've apparently overdone running these past few weeks but it's been holding up well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could say the same about my left foot though lol I have no idea what I did to it but I can barely put any weight on the inner side of it. I've kind of been walking around like a penguin for the past 3 days.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello all!

I've eaten wayyy too much over the holidays in general and am feeling very blobbish lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Slinka, I've got a question for you. What types of fitness do you think is necessary to support dancing? Dancing itself is cardio-based, so I know it counts on my stamina, but in terms of muscles and things, I'd like to figure out how to strengthen my body to have more freedom of expression when I dance. I know it's super important to be strong in modern dance. I'm so confused about how to go about it, though!


----------



## slinka (Dec 28, 2013)

Why ladyk said rings true- it's ok to fall off the wagon so long a you get back on! [@]kotoko[/@] well, I would say some weight training in general would be fab! If you have a gym- go tackle the leg press, row, and other various machines. If you're not using a gym, I suggest Pilates (many think this'll be easy but it does require strength!)/ or blogilates if you need free guidance, at-home weighted workouts (you can add weight to almost any move- like lunges, squats, etc. and weights can be anything if you're working on the cheap!) or even something like a Jillian michaels DVD (I find her DVDs to be really very good!). Girls do not bulk up like men do without a very intense regimen (think A LOT of time at the gym daily and VERY clean diet geared towards "bulking"- even then, you won't be looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger lol- unless you do steroids. Don't do steroids, people.) so don't be scared of looking not-so-feminine =p even yoga can help build strength, when you're doing more advanced poses. And that is important for all of you- not just the dancers!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why ladyk said rings true- it's ok to fall off the wagon so long a you get back on!

@kotoko well, I would say some weight training in general would be fab! If you have a gym- go tackle the leg press, row, and other various machines. If you're not using a gym, I suggest Pilates (many think this'll be easy but it does require strength!)/ or blogilates if you need free guidance, at-home weighted workouts (you can add weight to almost any move- like lunges, squats, etc. and weights can be anything if you're working on the cheap!) or even something like a Jillian michaels DVD (I find her DVDs to be really very good!). Girls do not bulk up like men do without a very intense regimen (think A LOT of time at the gym daily and VERY clean diet geared towards "bulking"- even then, you won't be looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger lol- unless you do steroids. Don't do steroids, people.) so don't be scared of looking not-so-feminine =p
even yoga can help build strength, when you're doing more advanced poses.

And that is important for all of you- not just the dancers!
Thanks, slinka! I recently cancelled my gym membership because I wasn't really putting it to much use and opted to attend swing events over the gym more often. I might stick to at-home workouts in the meantime. However, when I did have the membership, I'd often just do some core weight machines, captain's chair, and maybe the assisted pull-ups, but just goof around with leg press or other arm machines. I don't know how to make a methodical system, or do I just hit them all up at once? (Probably should've just gotten a personal trainer...)

I loved Vinyasa Yoga and Pilates looks right up my alley! Will check it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 29, 2013)

Back from my parents. It was sooo hard to try and eat well. They have dessert with every meal,snacks everywhere, and the only saving grace was that they tend to cook low carb/low salt in spite of all the junk food around.  To make it worse we stopped at the Russell Stover outlet.  I now have a box of entirely too any pb bloopers, but I'm going to use them as my reward for working out and only in small quantities.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 30, 2013)

Time to finally kick my ass into gear! I get into grooves of eating well/exercise and then fall off after a few days off. Cycle, repeat etc.

Do any of you do Blogilates? Did you get her email today about the DietBet? (http://www.dietbetter.com/games/30226 *not a referral link fyi) What do you gals think about this?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @SheeeeeelbyI can't remember if you said, but did you get a regular one or a weighted one? I have a weighted one and it is killer! My cousin tried it and she only lasted a few revolutions before she doubled over in pain lol. I love it though because you can really feel it working!

@slinka Oh no, hope you feel better soon!

I'm on day 7 of the squat challenge, I've been a little worried about my knee since I've apparently overdone running these past few weeks but it's been holding up well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could say the same about my left foot though lol I have no idea what I did to it but I can barely put any weight on the inner side of it. I've kind of been walking around like a penguin for the past 3 days.
It's a regular hoop cause eventually I want to try dance hooping &amp; I don't think that'd work too well with a weighted hoop! Really loving it so far though I tend to get an upset stomach because I was doing it too much. I almost have this one trick down though. It's so fun!


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 31, 2013)

today was day 10 for me (105 squats)...i'm doing pretty good with keeping up with it, 1/3 of the way through!! woo!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a regular hoop cause eventually I want to try dance hooping &amp; I don't think that'd work too well with a weighted hoop! Really loving it so far though I tend to get an upset stomach because I was doing it too much. I almost have this one trick down though. It's so fun!

ooh doing tricks sounds so fun! It'd probably be difficult with a weighted hoop, at least the one that I have - it's huge! I basically just use it when I'm watching TV, I'll stand in front of it during the entire episode and just hoophoophoop lol.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  today was day 10 for me (105 squats)...i'm doing pretty good with keeping up with it, 1/3 of the way through!! woo!!!
I'm a day behind you with 100 to do today.  I have already noticed that my legs feel stronger.  It only takes a week or so for your body to start making more mitochondria to supply more oxygen to the muscles you're using so we should feel super strong by the end!  How did everyone do one New Year's Eve?  I ate too much candy yesterday so am trying to start off the year being healthy.  Fruit, veggies, and lean protein anyone???


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a day behind you with 100 to do today.  I have already noticed that my legs feel stronger.  It only takes a week or so for your body to start making more mitochondria to supply more oxygen to the muscles you're using so we should feel super strong by the end!  How did everyone do one New Year's Eve?  I ate too much candy yesterday so am trying to start off the year being healthy.  Fruit, veggies, and lean protein anyone???
new years eve wasnt bad for me, i ate really lean all day and had a cpl shots and went to bed..im an old fart i dont go out..no temptation for goodies,lol


----------



## glitteraddict (Jan 2, 2014)

Got on the scale Jan 1st. 3 pound weight gain during the holiday season. Time to get it off now.

Todays supper recipe idea- Turkey Taco salad (made with ground turkey instead of beef).

Anyone else undoing holiday damages?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 2, 2014)

Been lurking in and out of this thread for a while and decided to join in!  Decided to make this year about getting fit, being healthy.  Got a Fitbit Force for Christmas and scored an awesome deal on a gym membership via Groupon.  Best part is my husband was on board too!

Congrats to all doing the squat challenge!  Squats kill me.  Like literally I cannot walk for days after.  Not sure if I do them wrong or am that out of shape but I avoid them like the plague!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2014)

i made a weightloss-specific instagram and i literally got 100 followers overnight...who knew posting pictures of your chubby self in your underwear would make you so popular? 






i also got a polar heart rate monitor watch for christmas and i've had a great time using it the past few workouts! its nice to know i burned 615 calories...not so nice to hear i spent 40 minutes "outside" the target heart range. it did look like i was way too high most of the time.

i also have resisted buying this 40 pack of 1 oz chips that i LOVE (Popcorners) that are *super hard* to come by where I'm located. i've seriously only seen them in the airport in Nashville. I can definitely spent my 130 calories and $24 on something healthier!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 4, 2014)

Man, this weather is wreaking havoc on my bad knee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not even that cold but my knee is a rain/cold weather detector and it's KILLING me. Just standing up sends waves of pain shooting through my entire leg.


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man, this weather is wreaking havoc on my bad knee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not even that cold but my knee is a rain/cold weather detector and it's KILLING me. Just standing up sends waves of pain shooting through my entire leg.
Aw, feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So sorry bout my absence- as some of you know I was back in Texas, sick...and then upon returning, our first flight got way delayed, we missed our connection by like, 3 freaking minutes, and had to wait on standby fopr many hours, and then some because that flight was delayed by about 2.5 hours. Ugh. BUT- I'm back in TX, safe and sound, and recovering pretty well! I have a bit of a lingering cough, which is obnoxious, but all-in-all- doing well now and catching up on the squat challenge.

So, who here made a resolution? You keeping up with it so far? Don't give up- make 2014 your year and the start to a better lifestyle!

P.s.- I've lost a few pounds, finally! I'm sure I was gaining some muscle and stuff, but I finally broke that freaking plateau so that's awesome. I'm eating totally clean still too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How are y'all doing with eating well?



Here's a dinner idea for anyone who might need one-
(Do you know how to make your own healthy tortillas? If not- you should! Here is my base recipe- I add all sorts of spices to it to jazz them up, but they're fine as is too! Use a healthy oil like coconut if you can, and I usually use a bit less than what this calls for- but that's just my calorie-restricting talking, lol. Anyways-http://www.pennilessparenting.com/2010/01/vegan-tortillas.html )

Quick, easy Enchiladas!
*Makes about 8-10, depending on how big your tortillas are and how much you stuff 'em! If you are a meat-eater, you can totally add in some lean meat of your choosing- but these are quite filling sans the meat!*
You'll need:
- 8-10 homemade tortillas, or sub store-bought if you need to.
- A big 'ol bag of spinach! Like, not say, an 8 lb industrial bag- but the largest you can find at your grocery store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
- Red potatoes! About 6-8 depending on size.
- Enchilada sauce - you can use 2 regular sized cans if using store bought. I prefer red sauce, but these will work with green too!
- Mushrooms- I just get whatever's cheapest- no need for fancy-pants mushrooms here.
- Can of black beans, rinsed. (Or of course, use home-prepared beans!)
- A small bag of low-fat shredded cheese (mixed jack, pepper jack, taco blend...anything will work really. I wouldn't suggest goat cheese, mozz or swiss, but hey- if that's how you roll....) This IS optional, and if you do use some, use only just enough needed- just a bit, really.
- also optional but I always add- Jalapenos. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Steps:
- preheat oven to 350.
-Chop potatoes into oh, 1- .5 inch chunks, depending on how quick you want them to cook. I like to leave them chunky, since I don't use meat- it gives a "heartier" feel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
-Fill a large deep skillet-like pan (At a loss for what it's actually called!) and put chopped potatoes in and fill with enough hot water to cover the potatoes. Boil.
-While the potatoes are boiling, slice/chop your mushrooms. throw them in the pot with the potatoes and continue boiling for about 10 minutes (this will vary on how big your potatoes chunks are....if you diced them super tiny, they'll cook faster- if they're bigger, you'll need to cook longer) or however long until potatoes are done.
-remove from heat
-add spinach- fill that pan! Spinach will wilt quickly and shrink, so keep adding it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
-Drain contents of pan (yay colanders!)- put back in pan, add beans and a can (Or ~8 oz of homemade sauce) of enchilada sauce and simmer for a bit while you grab your baking pan, tortillas and cheese, 'cause you aren't prepared all the way lol.
- if using cheese and/or jalapenos for the whole batch, add it in now. You can half of your cheese into the simmering mixture, and reserve the other half for topping. Or you can sprinkle a bit of cheese on while stuffing, if you want more exact portion control/making different batches. Make sure to stir!
- When mixture is all warmed up and simmering, go ahead and turn off the heat. Grab a tortilla, and spoon in as much filling as you'd like! If using jalapenos and/or cheese for only some of the batch, remember to sprinkle them on! Roll them (I roll them like burritos, lol.).
- Pour a bit of sauce from a new can to coat the ottom of the pan, lay enchiladas in there- pour rest of the sauce over the enchiladas. If using cheese- sprinkle it on top!
-Bake for about 25 minutes, more or less to your liking, as everything is cooked and safe to consume!
-Serve alone, with beans, quinoa or brown rice, or with some steamed veggies.
Enjoy!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 4, 2014)

@slinka so glad you got home okay, that sounds like a nightmare!  

I'm doing okay on my goals for the year.  I think I've gained a couple of pounds with the holiday goodies but nothing too bad.  I am starting school on Monday and needed a couple of units so I signed up for a tennis class and a dance fitness class.  I will have tennis for an hour Monday and Wednesday and the dance fitness for two hours on Saturday.  I love using school to plan my workouts for me!


----------



## gooddeal123 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am thin but I have a big belly, how can I loss my "belly fat"?


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 5, 2014)

fell off the squat wagon,lol...i have a combo stomach bug and cold thats kicking my ass right now...the idea of squatting even once with this does not appeal to me at all!!! i'll pop back to it when i feel better...or at least when the stomach thing goes away, im supposed to be on 130 yesterday...lol


----------



## gooddeal123 (Jan 5, 2014)

I better start exercising now...


----------



## slinka (Jan 5, 2014)

> I am thin but I have a big belly, how can I loss my "belly fat"?


 Wellllll, targeting one specific area for weight loss (unfortunately!) doesn't work. You just have to lose weight and I presume since you're already thin elsewhere, you're tummy fat will go. So, yknow, the 'ol eat less calories + move more. I think a cardio regimen will speed up weight loss, and if you want to tone your stomach, well, there's tons of core/ab exercises, which you can totally do while shedding fat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jan 5, 2014)

> fell off the squat wagon,lol...i have a combo stomach bug and cold thats kicking my ass right now...the idea of squatting even once with this does not appeal to me at all!!! i'll pop back to it when i feel better...or at least when the stomach thing goes away, im supposed to be on 130 yesterday...lol


 Feel better! I know how you feel, I was in that same boat not too long ago (STILL have a cough!).


----------



## katielp (Jan 6, 2014)

I was planning on actively joining this thread after the new year but I now have bronchitis and the last thing I want to do is exercise. On the bright side I've lost 6 pounds being sick and that never happens when I'm sick!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

how is everyone doing?

i did 30 Day Shred AND did 5 reps of 15 sumo squats with a kettle bell yesterday...um yeah i can't walk.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Feel better! I know how you feel, I was in that same boat not too long ago (STILL have a cough!).
thanks!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how is everyone doing?

i did 30 Day Shred AND did 5 reps of 15 sumo squats with a kettle bell yesterday...um yeah i can't walk.
You're doing awesome!  I stopped doing the squat challenge over the weekend because we were having a bunch of people over but classes start this week so I am looking forward to two days of tennis and a day of dance fitness.  I met the tennis teacher today and she looks like she means serious business, I think I will be running HARD in that class.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DeSha (Jan 7, 2014)

*peeking in*

Long time no see! Hope the new year has given everyone new resolve to be their healthiest. For me, I have renewed my commitment to watching my calories and increasing my exercise. I started the Jessica Smith 28-day fitness challenge as a way to really kick start my workouts. I have been battling bronchitis/sinus cold and its not been pretty. But hey gotta keep pushing.

I love reading what all of you are doing. I am still afraid to conquer Jillian Michaels videos, lol. Maybe one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Well, the holiday did neither good nor bad for my weight and fitness. All last week we started preparing for our juice cleanse and that's what I am doing right now. I thopught it would be really tough but thanks to good preperation it's going really well (day3).  Thinking of adding the plank and squat challenge to that for the beginning. In February I want to start spinning and swimming again. Looks like most people are still doing good, great to see!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 8, 2014)

I've decided to bring (kick)boxing back into my routine. I wish I could go back to the MMA gym I trained at before, but it's a little too far away to properly fit into my school/work schedule for this semester. I did some online sleuthing and found a place 10 minutes away from where I live, I'm hopefully gonna go check it out sometime this week. My immune system crapped out again and I caught the bug that's been going around smh.


----------



## missemiee (Jan 8, 2014)

Ahhhh! I just started the 30 days squat challenge with the girls I work with! There are only 6 of us total so we are all doing it together and keeping track on our calendar in our back office. It's been funny to watch each other do squats in dress clothes and heels in the middle of a sales floor. And it's going to get pretty interesting as the days go on and the squat number gets higher. Lol!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 8, 2014)

@missemiee I love the squat challenge. My hubby and I did it last year. To make it funnier at work you should invent a rule that every day a different person can yell "Squats" or another code word and everyone has to do their squats then.


----------



## DeSha (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @missemiee I love the squat challenge. My hubby and I did it last year. To make it funnier at work you should invent a rule that every day a different person can yell "Squats" or another code word and everyone has to do their squats then.

lol, that's a good idea!


----------



## missemiee (Jan 8, 2014)

> @missemiee Â I love the squat challenge. My hubby and I did it last year. To make it funnier at work you should invent a rule that every day a different person can yell "Squats" or another code word and everyone has to do their squats then.


 Lol. I work retail in a medium sized high end boutique so yeah we have definitely got our customers in on the challenge today. It's been fun! Some of the ladies have said they wanna come back everyday to do it with us. Lol. We told them they at least needed to come back in 30 days to see us because we are gonna have the best buns in the mall!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 9, 2014)

@missemiee even better getting the customers involved! And heck yeah, they should come check you out after the 30 day challenge!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. I work retail in a medium sized high end boutique so yeah we have definitely got our customers in on the challenge today. It's been fun! Some of the ladies have said they wanna come back everyday to do it with us. Lol. We told them they at least needed to come back in 30 days to see us because we are gonna have the best buns in the mall!!

I am cracking up imagining customers coming back in a month and asking to see your butt. 




 It would be awesome if some came in and did the challenge with you guys!


----------



## slinka (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha- what fun getting all sorts of people involved!

Sorry I have been absent- Our dog got lost (Dogsitter was brilliant and left the gate open at his work while in a town the dog has never been in and is 30 minutes away from the town we live in...) , I lost my wallet, had to get all of the nursing stuff out of the way (tb testing, fingerprinting and background check, had to drive 2 hours to get my supplies because apparently it is asking too much to have the college we attend carry books for the class at said campus....) and all sorts of other nonsense. Not enough hours in a day, I tell ya.

I finally got my thyroid checked- normal- yay for beating genetic predispositions! Still eating purely clean, but I tell ya, I've got some treats that have been taunting me. But I'm only gonna break my super-healthy streak when I get to a place where I am happy with myself. I know I could allow myself a little treat and be fine....but I feel I'm doing the right thing for me, as it keeps me from feeling guilty (A problem I have, I have been working on this for a while, and have made great progress) and binging....'cause I will, and I don't wanna have a day of unfortunate eating (within calorie range though) choices and look down and see things I'm unhappy with...if that makes any sense.

Hope everyone is still doing good!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 10, 2014)

So I conquered my fear and did a post-holiday weigh in.  I haven't gained at all !  Yay!  I am so proud of myself.  I am still trying to get down a couple pounds but I feel good and am looking forward to my dance fitness class tomorrow.  I got one of the other research students to sign up too so we will shake our booties together.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 10, 2014)

finally getting over all the icky cold/stomach thing...since i missed so many days on the squat challenge i just started over today,lol

and i seriously need to take some more inches off fast, i got a promotion at work and by the end of the month my training will be done so no more polo and work pants, i'll be a supervisor and required to wear dress clothes and after trying on several things realized im too fat for all my nicer clothes!!! OH NO!!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 11, 2014)

Had my class today and boy did it kick my butt!  I was pretty sure I was going to keel over by the end.  At the end she had us lay down for what I thought was cool down but turned out to be 20 mins of serious abs.  Ouch!  I felt terrible during the class but I feel so great now.  I treated myself to some new sneakers (on sale) on the way home so my feet have better support next time.  I can't wait for next weekend.


----------



## slinka (Jan 12, 2014)

Good job @LadyK !

@lissa1307 just more motivation, eh? =p I know that's what depressed me more than anything- I couldn't wear any of my cute clothes!

I got a new zumba game (For Kinect) so that's been fun. I don't like it as much as my other one because it doesn't teach you any of the steps...but since I'm not new to it it's not that bad. More songs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hope everyone is well! If you're struggling- don't give up! Don't let a bad day (or week) ruin your goals- just get back up and keep at it!!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  finally getting over all the icky cold/stomach thing...since i missed so many days on the squat challenge i just started over today,lol

and i seriously need to take some more inches off fast, i got a promotion at work and by the end of the month my training will be done so no more polo and work pants, i'll be a supervisor and required to wear dress clothes and after trying on several things realized im too fat for all my nicer clothes!!! OH NO!!
Ahhhh, totally have been there. I go on half-joking suit diets when I have to fit into my suit pants... XD


----------



## slinka (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm dealing with some bad lower back pain...I'm hoping that stupid past injury isn't rearing it's ugly head. Either way- It's only sore (not, like....excruciating...) and seems to get better with some rest, so I'll just pop an ibuprofen if it hurts tomorrow. I'm upping my workout game tomorrow, so yay! I'm gonna be incorporating these babies:
http://instagram.com/p/jA0XbPS-qv/

Anyone still doing squats all crazy-like? =p


----------



## Dashery (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm...I've been thinking of joining this thread.

What is your goal?   Just to tone up a little.What is your motivation?   I cosplay and I want those costumes to look awesome! Also, just general health issues.What is your biggest downfall?   Honestly, motivation and boredom. The thing is, I'm already fairly small. I have a bit of a tummy, but it's nearly invisible when I wear my clothes right. So a few days into a workout or challenge I get bored and distracted. And I get distracted easily because I'm not super motivated because while  I'm not in love with my physical condition, I can manage it just fine. Still, I would like to tone up because I find myself avoiding certain clothing items (such as anything sleeveless) because I'm not comfortable. Also, I get embarrassed to let people know that I'm working out. I don't know why, I just always have. It's my bashfulness. 



What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?   Working out regularly is my main goal. I've been vegetarian my entire life so I don't really worry about dieting. I do hope to avoid all sugary drinks and sodas though (Which I desperately need to do because I have the world's weakest teeth. Seriously, I get cavities like you wouldn't believe).

In general, I hope to start working out consistently. I genuinely enjoy jump rope and it's great cardio; I just find it hard to stick to it. I'm usually diligent for a week or two, miss a day, get distracted, and then forget about it completely. And then two weeks later it starts over again. I've been pretty good this past week, but my classes start again next week and I know the sudden schedule change may mess with that. Wish me luck, anyway!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I've been thinking of joining this thread.

What is your goal?   Just to tone up a little.What is your motivation?   I cosplay and I want those costumes to look awesome! Also, just general health issues.What is your biggest downfall?   Honestly, motivation and boredom. The thing is, I'm already fairly small. I have a bit of a tummy, but it's nearly invisible when I wear my clothes right. So a few days into a workout or challenge I get bored and distracted. And I get distracted easily because I'm not super motivated because while  I'm not in love with my physical condition, I can manage it just fine. Still, I would like to tone up because I find myself avoiding certain clothing items (such as anything sleeveless) because I'm not comfortable. Also, I get embarrassed to let people know that I'm working out. I don't know why, I just always have. It's my bashfulness. 



What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?   Working out regularly is my main goal. I've been vegetarian my entire life so I don't really worry about dieting. I do hope to avoid all sugary drinks and sodas though (Which I desperately need to do because I have the world's weakest teeth. Seriously, I get cavities like you wouldn't believe).

In general, I hope to start working out consistently. I genuinely enjoy jump rope and it's great cardio; I just find it hard to stick to it. I'm usually diligent for a week or two, miss a day, get distracted, and then forget about it completely. And then two weeks later it starts over again. I've been pretty good this past week, but my classes start again next week and I know the sudden schedule change may mess with that. Wish me luck, anyway! 




Welcome!  I wish you the best of luck with your goals.  I have a hard time sticking to a workout routine too.  I started taking exercise classes for a grade so I would HAVE to go.  It has really worked so far.


----------



## slinka (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I've been thinking of joining this thread.

What is your goal?   Just to tone up a little.What is your motivation?   I cosplay and I want those costumes to look awesome! Also, just general health issues.What is your biggest downfall?   Honestly, motivation and boredom. The thing is, I'm already fairly small. I have a bit of a tummy, but it's nearly invisible when I wear my clothes right. So a few days into a workout or challenge I get bored and distracted. And I get distracted easily because I'm not super motivated because while  I'm not in love with my physical condition, I can manage it just fine. Still, I would like to tone up because I find myself avoiding certain clothing items (such as anything sleeveless) because I'm not comfortable. Also, I get embarrassed to let people know that I'm working out. I don't know why, I just always have. It's my bashfulness. 



What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?   Working out regularly is my main goal. I've been vegetarian my entire life so I don't really worry about dieting. I do hope to avoid all sugary drinks and sodas though (Which I desperately need to do because I have the world's weakest teeth. Seriously, I get cavities like you wouldn't believe).

In general, I hope to start working out consistently. I genuinely enjoy jump rope and it's great cardio; I just find it hard to stick to it. I'm usually diligent for a week or two, miss a day, get distracted, and then forget about it completely. And then two weeks later it starts over again. I've been pretty good this past week, but my classes start again next week and I know the sudden schedule change may mess with that. Wish me luck, anyway! 




Hey- you got this! May I suggest something? If you would- grab a journal, piece of paper..."note" app on your phone- whatever- and make a promise to yourself that you will, for 1 month, do some sort of exercise. No matter how much you don't want to, no matter how "busy" you convince yourself you are- you will get at least 30 minutes of exercise. Each day you do it, make a tick mark, or write Day 1, draw a happy face....whatever- do this for 30 days. 30 days of dragging your butt to work whether the brain wants to or not, lol. (this is of course, barring a major illness or a (forbid) surprise injury or what have you). Hell, at the end of the 30 days you can romise yourself a little treat- a new nail polish, cosplay outfit/accessory...whatever floats your boat. If you need me to message you every day and pester you until you do it, I will, lol.
Why 30 days? Because in theory, this will break your cycle of losing attention and quitting and will build a brand new (and healthy) habit! After you do it for so long, it becomes routine, and as many find out- they WANT to do it.

Also, if you find yourself getting bored (I have that problem!!) I suggest grabbing some cheap-o dvds that vary in their subject matter (I love jillian michaels' for workouts, and I also have yoga, pilates, and traditional and tribal bellydance dvds) that way- whenever you get bored- just pop in something new and have a blast! And if you have a Kinect (or something comparable) go ahead and grab a zumba game (or any other fitness one....Fitness evolution (I think is the name...don't quote me on that) is pretty cool ). Plus....no need to feel shy as these are made for those of us who don't have/can't afford/don't want a gym  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways- Welcome, glad to have you!



Let's kick some ass, people! If today sucked- make tomorrow better. If today was fabulous- make tomorrow even better!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey- you got this! May I suggest something? If you would- grab a journal, piece of paper..."note" app on your phone- whatever- and make a promise to yourself that you will, for 1 month, do some sort of exercise. No matter how much you don't want to, no matter how "busy" you convince yourself you are- you will get at least 30 minutes of exercise. Each day you do it, make a tick mark, or write Day 1, draw a happy face....whatever- do this for 30 days. 30 days of dragging your butt to work whether the brain wants to or not, lol. (this is of course, barring a major illness or a (forbid) surprise injury or what have you). Hell, at the end of the 30 days you can romise yourself a little treat- a new nail polish, cosplay outfit/accessory...whatever floats your boat. If you need me to message you every day and pester you until you do it, I will, lol.
Why 30 days? Because in theory, this will break your cycle of losing attention and quitting and will build a brand new (and healthy) habit! After you do it for so long, it becomes routine, and as many find out- they WANT to do it.

Also, if you find yourself getting bored (I have that problem!!) I suggest grabbing some cheap-o dvds that vary in their subject matter (I love jillian michaels' for workouts, and I also have yoga, pilates, and traditional and tribal bellydance dvds) that way- whenever you get bored- just pop in something new and have a blast! And if you have a Kinect (or something comparable) go ahead and grab a zumba game (or any other fitness one....Fitness evolution (I think is the name...don't quote me on that) is pretty cool ). Plus....no need to feel shy as these are made for those of us who don't have/can't afford/don't want a gym  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways- Welcome, glad to have you!



Let's kick some ass, people! If today sucked- make tomorrow better. If today was fabulous- make tomorrow even better!
Those are all good ideas! I wrote it down in my journal (where I write all my goals and important lists). And one month from now is Valentines Day and my best friend birthday so I'll be able to keep thirty days in perspective. 

I also think being subbed to this thread will help a lot. I check MUT a few times a day, so hopefully, seeing this thread will remind/encourage me!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for a little treat, I'll buy myself some UD primer potion if I finish a whole month of exercise. I have this thing where I only allow myself to purchase from high-end or expensive brands if I've completed something on my goal list. It really cuts down the amount of unnecessary makeup expenses and keeps me encouraged to get things done. So, here's to one month!



(I couldn't find a better emoticon than riding off to battle...)


----------



## slinka (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are all good ideas! I wrote it down in my journal (where I write all my goals and important lists). And one month from now is Valentines Day and my best friend birthday so I'll be able to keep thirty days in perspective.

I also think being subbed to this thread will help a lot. I check MUT a few times a day, so hopefully, seeing this thread will remind/encourage me!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for a little treat, I'll buy myself some UD primer potion if I finish a whole month of exercise. I have this thing where I only allow myself to purchase from high-end or expensive brands if I've completed something on my goal list. It really cuts down the amount of unnecessary makeup expenses and keeps me encouraged to get things done. So, here's to one month!



(I couldn't find a better emoticon than riding off to battle...)
Haha, I think that emoticon is perfect =p

And yay! Yeah- it's a win or your body and your wallet, =p Also- I thoroughly enjoy shopping for cute workout clothes (even if no one will see them) ...so it's even more motivation (Like, I really want a certain pair of adidas running shoes, but I have decided that they will be one of my top rewards- so basically, when I've accomplished some awesome toning and I'm feeling pretty darn good about myself-which is an ultimate goal, as I secretly can not stand looking in the mirror- then I'll get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And maybe a new wig too, because hey- I will surely deserve it by then!)

 Edit: To clarify, I want you all to love your bodies through your personal journey. You should never hate what you see in the mirror. I have my own personal demons which I've been battling since I was a child, it's something I know is not healthy (You shouldn't think the way I do regarding your reflection),so please, do not take that statement as me shaming anyone else's body, or advocating self-hate. I'm just very critical of myself, and a complete perfectionist when it comes to my physical self, and it's a problem I work to better every day.
I'm sure we've all had those low-self esteem days though...so you probably can gather where I'm coming from.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 14, 2014)

Yay for motivation to work out @slinka !

I need that, too. Last week when we started the cleanse I stayed up too late every night and was exhausted by the time I got home, yet staying up. It's so dumb! I am now going to bed earlier again and Next Monday I hope to attend a spinning class again. My current goal is: 1 spinning class per week, 1 lap swim day a week and 3 other workout days per week, all at the gym because I only do it half motivated at home.

The cleanse is going fantastic by the way! No cravings for sweets but oddly enough I really could go for some tamales, the hubby says mexican would be great as well hahaha. Calorie intake is right up there with all of our juices and it feels fantastic not to have any sugars and processed foods!


----------



## andie kar (Jan 14, 2014)

I've been keeping an eye on this thread for quite awhile now and finally decided I need to become active on it. 

What is your goal?   Overall, to lose 40 pounds. Once I start seeing the weight come off I'm going to add toning into my plan. I'm hoping to lose at half of that by summer.What is your motivation?  I gained quite a bit of weight over a short period of time. It has had a huge effect on my self confidence as well as some hormonal issues. I also have a major clothes buying addiction. My hope is to stop buying clothes and start putting a certain amount of money away each month that I would have used for that. As I lose weight and need to replace pants, or if some other need comes up, I can buy some. Other than that only once I reach my goal, or my clothes feel to big, can I start buying clothes again.  What is your biggest downfall?  I eat fairly healthy (lots of fruits and vegetables, well balanced meals etc) but I also love my junk food. I also get very easily discouraged when I don't see results as fast as I would like to.What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals?   My plan is to work out every morning during the week for approx. 40 minutes (focusing on cardio at this time). I am also going to try to cut back on junk good. I know I can't give it up entirely so I'm going to focus on moderation. I'm also going to focus on drinking more water throughout the day.


----------



## slinka (Jan 14, 2014)

> I've been keeping an eye on this thread for quite awhile now and finally decided I need to become active on it.Â  What is your goal? Â Â Overall, to lose 40 pounds. Once I start seeing the weight come off I'm going to add toning into my plan. I'm hoping to lose at half of thatÂ by summer. What is your motivation? Â I gained quite a bit of weight over a short period of time. It has had a huge effect on my self confidence as well as some hormonal issues. I also have a major clothes buying addiction. My hope is to stop buying clothes and start putting a certain amount of money away each month that I would have used for that. As I lose weight and need to replace pants, or if some other need comes up,Â I can buy some. Other than that only once I reach my goal, or my clothes feel to big, can I start buying clothes again. Â  What is your biggest downfall? Â I eat fairly healthy (lots of fruits and vegetables, well balanced meals etc) but I also love my junk food. I also get very easily discouraged when I don't see results as fast as I would like to. What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? Â Â My plan is to work out every morning during the week for approx. 40 minutes (focusing on cardio at this time). I am also going to try to cut back on junk good. I know I can't give it up entirely so I'm going to focus on moderation. I'm also going to focus on drinking more water throughout the day.Â


 Welcome! Great plan. Cutting some junk + more water is going to help big time! Yay for cardio every day ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 14, 2014)

@andie kar welcome to this terrific group of people! I recommend that you try to add at least one body weight training per week. Only Cardio will feel great, but adding weight training can bring you better results a little quickler. Muscles help you burn fat.  I am not an expert, I am talking from experience though, love my cardio. I wish you all the best for your joiurney ! Don't get discouraged, we are here for you!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 14, 2014)

Phew! Just finished my 30 minute workout for the day and I'm still all sweaty. Yuck!

But anyway, how's the day going for everyone else?

*scurries off to take a shower*


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 14, 2014)

I went to the gym at 10 and it was really crowded! I was there for an hour, burned 525 calories. I might go back again tonight after class!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 14, 2014)

I was supposed to go to the gym today after class but had to take my car had other ideas lol. The engine light went on last night and it turns out it was only a disconnected air filter hose, but then they discovered that my brakes were about to go out and needed to be replaced, so I'm super grateful that hose somehow came loose because I drive on the highway in rush hour every day! Definitely going to the gym tomorrow though, I've got a 4 hour break between simulations and thermo.


----------



## saraskentel (Jan 14, 2014)

Here goes nothing, 

What is your goal? To be happy on my wedding dayWhat is your motivation? My perfect and beautiful wedding dress and how badly I don't want armpit fat pouring out of itWhat is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.) I get in my own way and don't believe in myself/feel like I've messed up too much and will never be able to fix it so why bother.What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? I am being brutally honest and sharing my life on my blog. I am taking pictures of myself to compare. And anything else you'd like add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am 26 and feel like I've wasted 26 years of feeling miserable. I am ready for a change. I don't even know how much I weigh because I can't fit on my scale.. It says Error.. actually no, it says "ERR"  like errr.. get off haha. This means that I am 340+ pounds. 

I am getting married September 6 of this year which means I have just under 8 months to get myself ready for my wedding. I am going to do just about everything I can to lose 100lbs in this time. I will keep you all updated with my progress!

I've cut out soda, fast food, pizza, anything deep fried, sweets and chips. I am strictly eating fruit, veggies, chicken, eggs, fish and some couscous. I am returning to the gym tomorrow and will commit to sweating 30 mins a day. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 14, 2014)

@saraskentel Congratulations on your wedding! 






And good luck with goal! It sounds like a big undertaking but I believe you can do it!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 14, 2014)

I have been doing good, going on my second week of going to the gym!  I am down 2lbs so feeling good about that.

Had a WTF moment today when some guy told me I should call Jenny Craig?!  Who are these people that think it is ok to talk to a random stranger like that?  I was so flabbergasted I did not even have a snappy reply or come back.  It made me sad (not because I care especially much what random dude thinks) but it makes me realize people like him are why eating disorders exist and fat shaming.  I just thought about some your girl or someone with not a lot of self confidence hearing a stranger say something so rude and really letting it get to them!

Tonight is my off night cause I am getting my hair did, but I am motivated for tomorrow!  I think for me having my Fitbit Force helps A LOT!  I like making sure I meet my daily goals cause I'm geeky like that!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 14, 2014)

Did my first double day. I burned 950 calories total! Woohoo! Yay for the gym having cable and me loving tv and the cross ramp.


----------



## DeSha (Jan 14, 2014)

> Phew! Just finished my 30 minute workout for the day and I'm still all sweaty. Yuck! But anyway, how's the day going for everyone else? *scurries off to take a shower* resting tonight as tomorrow workouts include power walk and strength training


----------



## slinka (Jan 15, 2014)

@saraskentel Welcome and you're so brave for putting yourself out there! And congrats on your wedding! I appreciate a fellow cold-turkey-er  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also- although I'm totally rooting for you to accomplish that 100lb goal, I just want you to be proud of whatever you lose, and the health you are gaining. 100lbs is A LOT for a body to lose within 8 months, so even if you only hit, say, 80 lbs, which is still an amazing accomplishment, just promise us you won't like...get discouraged and quit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (though, to be fair, when you weigh more you burn more while exercising and your calorie deficit can be immense while still eating what say, a 150 lb woman of your height would be) I'm so happy that you've decided to take back your life and body- no one deserves to feel miserable about themselves. Here's to the new you!



 (Only with water, not beer..'cause, y'know,....beer makes beer guts =p)

Oh @lovepink , what a douche! Seriously...ugh. Just brush them off. It wasn't someone in the gym was it? 'Cause most fitizens love seeing newbies coming in and truly working on their health. I loved watching this one girl (who was at least 100lbs overweight) come in every day like clockwork...I literally watched her sweat off (well, in glances, y'know. I wasn't staring at her the whole time lol) at least 80 lbs before I moved. I was so proud of her, even though I'd only ever said "hi" to her, 'cause I'm shy sometimes lol. Unfortunately assholes exist, and I'm sorry you had to deal with one. You keep on keeping on- you're doing great! (And, as the old adage goes...haters gon' hate, lol)

@usofjessamerica *high five* You're kicking ass girl! Whoo!

@norther Talk about some luck! Glad they found that issue!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 16, 2014)

@saraskentel, congrats on your wedding!!...if you are anything like me you probably have those moments when you just want to snack crazy bad...i found that plain unsalted unbuttered popcorn works great on these days...you can have a HUGE bowl of it and there is practically no calories or anything bad in it...its a good thing on a bad day to not be so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cause it feels like you are really getting something...good for those zone out and binge days, much better than looking down and realizing the bag of chips is gone(i used to do this a lot! lol)

also drink lots and lots of water! all the diet and exercise means nada if you arent drinking enough, i throw in a little lemon juice when i need some flavor, and it helps quench the thirst too.

and good luck!

and to update on how im doing..i've kinda dropped off the squat challenge for now, im still doing some but not as many, it's just become too much to undertake all at once with my wacky new hours with this new position, but i do a min of 50 per day, along with 30 mins of fun aerobic activity, be it a dvd or just popping on the headphones and dancing around the house. ive barely had time to eat so cant say its been the healthiest lately..just in taking in less than i should, the actual choices are good, salads etc., and i'm on my feet all day walking/ speed walking around...so i'm just go go go..but getting started a cpl months ago was great, i dont think id have the energy for all this now if i hadnt. i'm gonna keep on for the rest of the month and then measure again as i really dont care about weight but the inches are what im wanting.


----------



## slinka (Jan 17, 2014)

So, I got this thingy tonight, on a whim-



I couldn't find a good pic of it in it's box, and I don't want to wake up the husband, so anyways, it's a resistance training thingy- it hooks onto your door and boom- resistance exercises abound. I don't know how good it is- it has 2 reviews saying it broke quickly, in which case I'll just take it back and get my $17 back, and one really good review, so we shall see!
Yay impulse fitness buys lol.

How's everyone? Good? Great?


----------



## slinka (Jan 17, 2014)

So...browsing Costco 'cause I'm now addicted to Costco since I recently became a member, and found:
http://www.costco.com/Teeter-Hang-Ups%c2%ae-EP-560%2b-Inversion-Table.product.11760272.html
 

I Wannnnnnnnntttttttt ittttttttt! It looks like so much fun!
But alas....I do not have the required budget at the moment.

If anyone on this thread is rich and like, loves me and wants to give me an early bday present though.... =p J/k...unless you actually want to.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I got this thingy tonight, on a whim-

I couldn't find a good pic of it in it's box, and I don't want to wake up the husband, so anyways, it's a resistance training thingy- it hooks onto your door and boom- resistance exercises abound. I don't know how good it is- it has 2 reviews saying it broke quickly, in which case I'll just take it back and get my $17 back, and one really good review, so we shall see!
Yay impulse fitness buys lol.

How's everyone? Good? Great?

I think I have something similar to that, except it's only for arm exercises so it wraps around your back and you can channel your inner boxer and throw punches while holding the resistance bands. I have no idea where I even put it lmao. It's probably buried somewhere in the disaster zone I call my room. Speaking of boxing, I'm going to try to find time to go sign up for a new membership at a kickboxing gym today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited to be getting back into it!


----------



## andie kar (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, I officially made it through my first week. I went all five days during the week which makes me pretty excited. It's hard getting up so early in order to have time to go but I did it! I have also tripled my water intake all five days as well. Now that I've done it all for one week I have no excuse to not do it 5 days a week every week. My body also seems to be getting used to having that amount of water which is good, makes it easier to drink when I actually feel thirsty. I add lemon to it all the time because that seems to help me drink more as well. I also go to the bathroom A LOT now though which is a bit of a pain!


----------



## slinka (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *andie kar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I officially made it through my first week. I went all five days during the week which makes me pretty excited. It's hard getting up so early in order to have time to go but I did it! I have also tripled my water intake all five days as well. Now that I've done it all for one week I have no excuse to not do it 5 days a week every week. My body also seems to be getting used to having that amount of water which is good, makes it easier to drink when I actually feel thirsty. I add lemon to it all the time because that seems to help me drink more as well. I also go to the bathroom A LOT now though which is a bit of a pain!
Alright! Yeah, drinking a lot does come with that consequence, lol. But it'll probably even out a little more, as you get more used to it.

Great job on your first week! Now stick to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright-

Challenge time!

25 squats (no weights needed)! You can do it!

Don't know how? Here:
1. Do 5 to 10 minutes of warm up before you start squatting.

2. Stand straight with knees relaxed, feet hip-width apart and toes slightly turned out. Fold your hands in a prayer-like position and inhale.

3. Bend your knees, tilt your hips back and slowly lower your behind, like you're going to sit in a chair. Extend your arms to help maintain balance. Hold your breath and keep your back straight and upper body muscles in a tight contraction, so all the work is done by your legs.

4. Aim to squat down until your thighs are parallel to the floor. Don't let your behind drop below your knees or your knees go in front of your toes.

5. Lift up slowly from the squat by pushing with your heels and using only the strength of your legs. Stay in control by keeping abdominal muscles tight and your back straight. Exhale as you rise.

6. Once you complete your sets, gently stretch your hamstrings and quadriceps. To get full benefits, spend 30 seconds on each stretch.
 





Go Go Go!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How's everyone feeling today, huh?

I love squats!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I got this thingy tonight, on a whim-



I couldn't find a good pic of it in it's box, and I don't want to wake up the husband, so anyways, it's a resistance training thingy- it hooks onto your door and boom- resistance exercises abound. I don't know how good it is- it has 2 reviews saying it broke quickly, in which case I'll just take it back and get my $17 back, and one really good review, so we shall see!
Yay impulse fitness buys lol.

How's everyone? Good? Great?
Let us know how this contraption works out!  I would probably break something trying it!

Tonight I tried Yoga for the first time ever.  Still trying to process how I feel about it!

I love reading everyone's posts!  Congrats to everyone on your success and goals!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 17, 2014)

I did pretty good this week.  I started tennis on Monday and it turns out I'm terrible at it. LOL.  My husband gave me some tips and I did much better during the wednesday class.  Tomorrow I head back to my dance fitness class to do some serious sweating.  I was sore for three days after last Saturday!  I am looking forward to the post-exercise endorphin rush.  It really helps to see all the ladies on here working hard.  It gives me some hope that I will stick to my health goals.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad I found this. My goal is at least 20 by July.


----------



## slinka (Jan 18, 2014)

@LadyK  haha well, it takes practice. only thing that matters is that your butt is out there and moving! =p


@lissa3243 Welcome! That seems like a perfectly doable goal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel free to share any concerns/venting.

@lovepink haha I definitely will! It seems like the only thing that could go wrong (according to the reviews I've read) is that the stitching could wear out rather quickly, in which case I'll just return it and get a new contraption to play with lol. I'm well below the weight limit (300lbs) even with me using handweights or whatever, so I'm hoping I'll have a good review /experience with it, as a lighter reviewer said to have had a great experience using it. Oh- and give yoga a few tries before you make the final call on it- a lot of people get frustrated with it in the beginning, but quickly progress and love it. If you're looking for something more intense, I suggest pilates. I love me some pilates!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 21, 2014)

Ugh. I somehow caught the cold from Hell. I thought was allergies for a few days and then my throat started killing me. But I've finally started feeling better.

My cold made my head all foggy and such so I didn't get much cardio done over the weekend, but I have today. It's nice to be feeling almost normal again! (â—¡â€¿â—¡âœ¿)


----------



## LadyK (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh. I somehow caught the cold from Hell. I thought was allergies for a few days and then my throat started killing me. But I've finally started feeling better.

My cold made my head all foggy and such so I didn't get much cardio done over the weekend, but I have today. It's nice to be feeling almost normal again! (â—¡â€¿â—¡âœ¿)
Glad you are starting to feel better.


----------



## slinka (Jan 21, 2014)

Just fought my way through allergies and intense exercise induced asthma to burn 701 calories. I'll take that, since its a hard day today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone hanging in there? Don't give up!!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just fought my way through allergies and intense exercise induced asthma to burn 701 calories. I'll take that, since its a hard day today






Everyone hanging in there? Don't give up!!
Good job!  I always feel accomplished when I make it to work out when I am not "feeling" it (whatever "it" may be!)

I have been doing good on meeting my goal of going to the gyms (4x per week working towards 5x).  Last night I tried Pilates and I think tonight I am going to take a BOSU class.  I am using this whole experience as a "trying something new/self discovery journey!"  Makes it feel like less work when I am on an "adventure!"  Weight loss so far is 4lbs over the last 2 weeks  (ok techinically 3 I lost a smidge week one, like .4 lbs and I only worked out 1x that week cause it was that time).

Hope you ladies all have a good rest of the week!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Joining the group! I don't really need to lose weight, but I would like to be more fit and feel better. I'm really bad about eating regular and healthy meals and I am inconsistent about working out. My goals are to get more fit and train for a 1/2 marathon. These goals will help me look better on my wedding day! Excited to join this thread and have your support and encouragement!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glad you are starting to feel better.  
Thanks! And I think working out today helped a bit. I feel a bit more energized!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 22, 2014)

Your post is really cool and this is a great inspiring.


----------



## tallison (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, I'd like to join in on the "fun" with this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My goal is to become more physically fit. Last year I lost 40lbs, I have about 10 more to go (well...15 after the holidays) but my real goal is just to physically tone up. I'm 5'10, so losing 10 lbs is actually less than a dress size for me, this is more about feeling better than truly changing the way that I look. I lost weight through eating a healthy low sugar, no processed food diet but really didn't change my physical exercise, which is walking to and from work each day (30-40 minutes total round trip). I'd like to tone up my legs, arms, and abs while losing just a bit more weight. I'm thinking working out three days per week, alternating running and strength training. I've never tried getting support from a forum like this, but for starting and sticking with an exercise routine I figured I need the help and motivation!


----------



## slinka (Jan 29, 2014)

> Hi, I'd like to join in on the "fun" with this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My goal is to become more physically fit. Last year I lost 40lbs, I have about 10 more to go (well...15 after the holidays) but my real goal is just to physically tone up. I'm 5'10, so losing 10 lbs is actually less than a dress size for me, this is more about feeling better than truly changing the way that I look. I lost weight through eating a healthy low sugar, no processed food diet but really didn't change my physical exercise, which is walking to and from work each day (30-40 minutes total round trip). I'd like to tone up my legs, arms, and abs while losing just a bit more weight. I'm thinking working out three days per week, alternating running and strength training. I've never tried getting support from a forum like this, but for starting and sticking with an exercise routine I figured I need the help and motivation!


 Welcome! Glad to have ya! I'm currently toning too, so yayyyy new fitness buddy! On a related note, my thighs and bum ache so goooood. I want "DAT ASS"..well, as much of a toned butt as this white girl can get haha. Also, it works doubly 'cause my thighs will forever and always be my biggest trouble area. Any excess fat goes right to my thighs, and i don't have the best skin genetics (ahem...cellulite ain't cute on this gal) I'm working on a little graphic for y'all, another squat challenge that I have been doing in addition to my regular workout. Also, I'm trying to learn tumblr- I registered a fitness one ages ago but never got around to posting/learning. If you're so inclined, go...follow? Is that the word tumblr uses? me at nopudgenobudge for some inspiration. And help me figure the damned thing out lol. (I must be getting old) Hope everyone is well!


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 30, 2014)

I did squats on Monday. Felt the burn Tuesday into Wednesday, so I worked out in moderation on Wednesday. Today, I am heading to the gym for Muay Thai and then I am going to do more cardio. I wish I could incorporate cardio/cross training into my strength training workouts. I feel like I would get a better result.

My boyfriend says drinking protein after the workout helps. I have never drank any protein before or after a workout. I am curious if anyone here (@slinka) has ever tried this and how has it worked for you?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 30, 2014)

I buy Lean 25 from GNC. Order online when there's a sale though otherwise it's pretty expensive.



> I did squats on Monday. Felt the burn Tuesday into Wednesday, so I worked out in moderation on Wednesday. Today, I am heading to the gym for Muay Thai and then I am going to do more cardio. I wish I could incorporate cardio/cross training into my strength training workouts. I feel like I would get a better result. My boyfriend says drinking protein after the workout helps. I have never drank any protein before or after a workout. I am curious if anyone here (@slinka ) has ever tried this and how has it worked for you?


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I buy Lean 25 from GNC. Order online when there's a sale though otherwise it's pretty expensive.

I've never heard of this. I will definitely check this out. Thank you for letting me know girl!


----------



## tallison (Jan 30, 2014)

I lost weight by following a high protein, low fat, low sugar diet of whole foods, mostly lean meats, fish, and veggies, cutting out everything processed.  

I have really struggled though at making and eating breakfast, so I'm thinking a shake like this might be the way to go.  For the Lean 25, do you have a favorite flavor? 

I've been on point with my eating this week (other than skipping breakfast) and I'm definitely doing weights tomorrow!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a serious sweet tooth so I take this as my opportunity to have chocolate. I do the rich chocolate one. If I'm on the go i mix it with unsweetened almond milk and not water but the water route isn't horrible. If I have time or if I'm doing a meal replacement with it then i do two scoops + banana + almond milk + pinch of PB2 blended up. Milkshake for lunch!! My cousin recommended it to me. She also likes strawberry but has not ventured into the other flavored besides the two.



> I lost weight by following a high protein, low fat, low sugar diet of whole foods, mostly lean meats, fish, and veggies, cutting out everything processed. Â  I have really struggled though at making and eating breakfast, so I'm thinking a shake like this might be the way to go. Â For the Lean 25, do you have a favorite flavor?Â  I've been on point with my eating this week (other than skipping breakfast) and I'm definitely doingÂ weights tomorrow!


----------



## slinka (Jan 31, 2014)

> I did squats on Monday. Felt the burn Tuesday into Wednesday, so I worked out in moderation on Wednesday. Today, I am heading to the gym for Muay Thai and then I am going to do more cardio. I wish I could incorporate cardio/cross training into my strength training workouts. I feel like I would get a better result. My boyfriend says drinking protein after the workout helps. I have never drank any protein before or after a workout. I am curious if anyone here (@slinka ) has ever tried this and how has it worked for you?


 My workouts are usually done fasted- I usually only intend to do fasted cardio but then I get so amped I do all of my workout lol (unless I feel weak). But I always eat protein afterwards, because I (if I remember correctly) read that it helps the muscles repair (and thereby grow). I'm way too calorie, sugar, and processed-stuff restricted, not to mention cheap, so no shakes for me. But I don't think there's anything wrong with them, so long as you're noting if they are a meal-replacement type and counting its calories (some are pretty calorie dense!), I say whatever works for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a really crumby day yesterday- I was just exhausted and I was SO sore...wayyy too much of that "good" sore (let's just say that I hate my thighs/butt enough that I have been tormenting them every day). I had to take a rest day (which worked out because I needed to study all day for my test!), and I was so disappointed with myself. I came home and did my 100 squats though. After thinking about it, I realized I'll have Saturday pretty much to myself (to work out) and that having a rest day spaced out from the other is ok. I wish I could stop beating myself up about silly things... I also have burnt myself out of that damned elliptical so for my cardio I'm doing Jillian michaels metabolism booster- which is just a cario blast but definitely makes you work too- way more fun and I find that I'm really pushing myself when doing that (rather than the elliptical).


----------



## tallison (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the shake ideas and recipes!! 

I'm not generally an advocate for replacing real, whole foods with shakes, I've just been struggling to work breakfast into my routine, and because I mainly eat a high protein, low fat, low sugar diet (with no wheat flour) I have a hard time getting a quickly prepared meal in me in the morning (Coffee, yes. Food...its hit or miss, mostly miss). I think a shake in the morning could be a good solution for me for now, but I think the secret to real sustaining a healthy weight is by eating unprocessed food in the correct macronutrient proportions.

This is really working for me...before I lost 40lbs (Last year, starting in April, plateaued in August, gained about 5 in December, have recommitted now), I had just moved into the overweight category by the BMI calculator.  Now I'm solidly in the middle of the healthy category, but I still have some weight to lose (about 15 lbs at the beginning of the week, I lost one this week).  With the exception of eating breakfast I've been really good at my nutrition this week.  

My goals for this coming week are to eat breakfast each day and start taking my multivitamin/biotin again. I would like to do cardio one day this week (I walk to work each day, but I don't count that) and two days of strength training. I'm going to build up to working out 5 days per week, and increase the amount of time that I can do my workouts. Since I'm in embarrassingly poor shape in terms of strength or endurance (or flexibility, basically any fitness measure I'm in a bad place) I'm starting with 20-30min workouts.

My goal is to lose 1 pound this week.  

If I lose 5lbs in February, I am going to buy myself a new workout outfit for March.  

Anyone else want to set some weekly/monthly goals or rewards?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the shake ideas and recipes!! 

I'm not generally an advocate for replacing real, whole foods with shakes, I've just been struggling to work breakfast into my routine, and because I mainly eat a high protein, low fat, low sugar diet (with no wheat flour) I have a hard time getting a quickly prepared meal in me in the morning (Coffee, yes. Food...its hit or miss, mostly miss). I think a shake in the morning could be a good solution for me for now, but I think the secret to real sustaining a healthy weight is by eating unprocessed food in the correct macronutrient proportions.

This is really working for me...before I lost 40lbs (Last year, starting in April, plateaued in August, gained about 5 in December, have recommitted now), I had just moved into the overweight category by the BMI calculator.  Now I'm solidly in the middle of the healthy category, but I still have some weight to lose (about 15 lbs at the beginning of the week, I lost one this week).  With the exception of eating breakfast I've been really good at my nutrition this week.  

My goals for this coming week are to eat breakfast each day and start taking my multivitamin/biotin again. I would like to do cardio one day this week (I walk to work each day, but I don't count that) and two days of strength training. I'm going to build up to working out 5 days per week, and increase the amount of time that I can do my workouts. Since I'm in embarrassingly poor shape in terms of strength or endurance (or flexibility, basically any fitness measure I'm in a bad place) I'm starting with 20-30min workouts.

My goal is to lose 1 pound this week.  

If I lose 5lbs in February, I am going to buy myself a new workout outfit for March.  

Anyone else want to set some weekly/monthly goals or rewards?
If you are looking for an easy breakfast here is a suggestion.  You can make it head of time (I make them for the week on Sunday).

Bake an egg or egg whites in these

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/Porcelain-Ramekin-Bowls-Set-of-4/1013469199?Keyword=ramekins

In the AM you can microwave it while you prep your coffee.  Add it to a bagel thin, english muffin, and a slice of thin chesse.  I also add turkey sausage links.  This has evolved over time from this recipe

http://www.theyummylife.com/Egg_McMuffin

Hope that helps!  

You can also fix up scrambled eggs or egg whites and microwave them in the AM then add them to a bowl with some sausage crumbles, cheese, tomtato, avocado etc.  Or if you need it on the go wrap it in a pita or tortilla.


----------



## slinka (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the shake ideas and recipes!! 

I'm not generally an advocate for replacing real, whole foods with shakes, I've just been struggling to work breakfast into my routine, and because I mainly eat a high protein, low fat, low sugar diet (with no wheat flour) I have a hard time getting a quickly prepared meal in me in the morning (Coffee, yes. Food...its hit or miss, mostly miss). I think a shake in the morning could be a good solution for me for now, but I think the secret to real sustaining a healthy weight is by eating unprocessed food in the correct macronutrient proportions.

This is really working for me...before I lost 40lbs (Last year, starting in April, plateaued in August, gained about 5 in December, have recommitted now), I had just moved into the overweight category by the BMI calculator.  Now I'm solidly in the middle of the healthy category, but I still have some weight to lose (about 15 lbs at the beginning of the week, I lost one this week).  With the exception of eating breakfast I've been really good at my nutrition this week.  

My goals for this coming week are to eat breakfast each day and start taking my multivitamin/biotin again. I would like to do cardio one day this week (I walk to work each day, but I don't count that) and two days of strength training. I'm going to build up to working out 5 days per week, and increase the amount of time that I can do my workouts. Since I'm in embarrassingly poor shape in terms of strength or endurance (or flexibility, basically any fitness measure I'm in a bad place) I'm starting with 20-30min workouts.

My goal is to lose 1 pound this week.  

If I lose 5lbs in February, I am going to buy myself a new workout outfit for March.  

Anyone else want to set some weekly/monthly goals or rewards?
What a great plan! And yeah- I'm NOT a morning person (even though, yes- I woke up religiously at 3:30AM to get to my gym when they opened at 4AM to workout until 6AM...but, that doesn't mean I was peppy and food-fueled- I wasn't lol) So I do tend to do no-nonsense smoothies as a quick meal. Super lo-cal, but I prefer to eat a larger lunch, so it evens out. In fact, eating early tends to make me feel a bit queasy.

Congrats on your weight loss so far!

I do little mini-gifts at times, but it's never really planned out. Once I get to a good place (AKA- happy with my butt/thighs lol) I''m gonna buy a new dress or ...probably another wig. Nothing crazy, but a pick-me-up. I love rewarding myself with new workout clothes too. OH! One of my big rewards is this pair of Adidas! lol. I'm so silly....I haven't worn out my back-up shoes completely yet, so I won't let myself buy new ones.
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/adidas-women-s-vigor-3-tr-running-shoes/pid-604004?color=Blue%2fLime&amp;N=625408723&amp;Ntt=vigor&amp;Ntk=All

I'm gonna (hopefully) have a chart up for February- so stay tuned.

Also- thanks for the recipe @lovepink!
Here's another one for you guys (especially for any vegans who may be stalking this thread!)!
http://www.onegreenplanet.org/vegan-food/recipe-breakfast-blueberry-chia-pudding/


----------



## Dashery (Feb 1, 2014)

Grr. I was having such a great few days and then my sister went and made the world's greatest eclairs today. I swear, they are the most divine desserts I've tasted in a while. Dang her! 





Must resist the temptation to eat them all...


----------



## tallison (Feb 1, 2014)

> Grr. I was having such a great few days and then my sister went and made the world's greatest eclairs today. I swear, they are the most divine desserts I've tasted in a while. Dang her!Â  :smiletongue: Must resist the temptation to eat them all...


 I am the type of person where it is easier to have none than one...one turns into ALL. THE. CHOCOLATE!!! When I changed my diet last April to low sugar, the first 24 hours were hell. I was so hungry and crying and emotional, I'm not sure how my boyfriend handled my craziness. By three days in, I was feeling better, and not having cravings for ice cream, chocolate, and desserts. When I am tempted I remember how bad that was and how I don't want to go back to that place. I allow myself a bowl of Sugar Free pudding each day (it's made with milk, so it's not truly sugar free, but no added sugar) and that keeps me satisfied. Even if you do have an eclair, it's not the end of the world, the next day just recommit to yourself. I tend to view my progress in terms of a week...you may have ups and downs, but there are 7 days, if you are good to yourself for 6 out of 7 days, you're doing a great job. But be realistic, and make trade offs....if you have an eclair today, are you going to eat healthy for SuperBowl Sunday? Will you pass up Birthday cake on Monday? Or a brownie on Tuesday?


----------



## Dashery (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am the type of person where it is easier to have none than one...one turns into ALL. THE. CHOCOLATE!!! When I changed my diet last April to low sugar, the first 24 hours were hell. I was so hungry and crying and emotional, I'm not sure how my boyfriend handled my craziness. By three days in, I was feeling better, and not having cravings for ice cream, chocolate, and desserts. When I am tempted I remember how bad that was and how I don't want to go back to that place. I allow myself a bowl of Sugar Free pudding each day (it's made with milk, so it's not truly sugar free, but no added sugar) and that keeps me satisfied.

Even if you do have an eclair, it's not the end of the world, the next day just recommit to yourself. I tend to view my progress in terms of a week...you may have ups and downs, but there are 7 days, if you are good to yourself for 6 out of 7 days, you're doing a great job. But be realistic, and make trade offs....if you have an eclair today, are you going to eat healthy for SuperBowl Sunday? Will you pass up Birthday cake on Monday? Or a brownie on Tuesday?
You're definitely right on the "none is better than one" thing. It's hard to eat just one of something delicious. And if you eat a sweet that doesn't taste good, well, then you've wasted calories etc. on something that wasn't worth it. 

Luckily, I won't be going to any Super Bowl parties this year; I won't even be home for it.  But for everyone who is, may the force be with you!


----------



## slinka (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am the type of person where it is easier to have none than one...one turns into ALL. THE. CHOCOLATE!!!
This is me. I just....don't let that happen, lol. I still have an unopened jar of crunchy biscoff cookie spread (aka- the vegan devil). I refuse to open it....because...well....We all know what would happen, lol!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 2, 2014)

I've picked up strength training a bit more! I had a self proclaimed "gym rat" chick teach me a few new things. We were testing my weights and reps (hypertrophy training) and that kinda kicked my butt in itself. I can't lay my arm down straight and it takes me FOREEEVER to get down stairs. It's been a couple of days and I am still sore. Phew. I'm so excited to have a new resource and a new plan but since I am hurting she told me to stay away from the gym for 5 days to recover. FIVE! It's all about the process!


----------



## slinka (Feb 2, 2014)

> I've picked up strength training a bit more! I had a self proclaimed "gym rat" chick teach me a few new things. We were testing my weights and reps (hypertrophy training) and that kinda kicked my butt in itself. I can't lay my arm down straight and it takes me FOREEEVER to get down stairs. It's been a couple of days and I am still sore. Phew. I'm so excited to have a new resource and a new plan but since I am hurting she told me to stay away from the gym for 5 days to recover. FIVE! It's all about the process!


 Whoo! Get it Jess! 5 days?!?! That is a lot... Probably just for the beginning of your training, since it can get real intense. Proud of ya! My feb calendar got unsaved somehow a while back and I've just been mad about it/ busy so it may not happen now lol. Oh well. Cassie from blogilates has hers out now, so check that out if ya want!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 2, 2014)

I knoooow. This is a huge 360 for me. I have to load up on so much protein. I'm definitely a fill up on veggies kinda gal but this trainer girl and all my sister's prolifting friends say I have to load up on meat, shakes, tofu... Anything. Definitely not what I'm used to!



> Whoo! Get it Jess! 5 days?!?! That is a lot... Probably just for the beginning of your training, since it can get real intense. Proud of ya! My feb calendar got unsaved somehow a while back and I've just been mad about it/ busy so it may not happen now lol. Oh well. Cassie from blogilates has hers out now, so check that out if ya want!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 2, 2014)

I found out over the weekend that no workout I ever do will ever be more intense than pushing my grandma in a wheelchair around Universal Studios for 10 hours straight with one hand (and an umbrella in the other) lol! Probably didn't help that I was wearing wedges either. My hamstrings are soooo sore.


----------



## slinka (Feb 2, 2014)

> I found out over the weekend that no workout I ever do will ever be more intense than pushing myÂ grandma in a wheelchair around Universal Studios for 10 hours straight with one hand (and an umbrella in the other) lol! Probably didn't help that I was wearing wedges either.Â My hamstrings are soooo sore.


 Haha! Love it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 3, 2014)

BOOOO. I had super intense shoulder pain last night -- like I was crying and didn't sleep at all. I went to urgent care (because I'm a Big Baby. My boyfriend was so annoyed that I wanted to go). Turns out I have a strained trapezius. The doc felt my back and my entire left shoulder is full of knots! No heavy activity for a full week. Bleeh.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BOOOO. I had super intense shoulder pain last night -- like I was crying and didn't sleep at all. I went to urgent care (because I'm a Big Baby. My boyfriend was so annoyed that I wanted to go). Turns out I have a strained trapezius. The doc felt my back and my entire left shoulder is full of knots! No heavy activity for a full week. Bleeh.

OMG! That is exactly what I had about a month ago.  After like 5 days I ended up going to the ER because it was soooooooooo painful and I could barely move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I also had a sprained left trapezius.  The ER doc said it's common among those who work on a computer or laptop frequently.


----------



## tallison (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BOOOO. I had super intense shoulder pain last night -- like I was crying and didn't sleep at all. I went to urgent care (because I'm a Big Baby. My boyfriend was so annoyed that I wanted to go). Turns out I have a strained trapezius. The doc felt my back and my entire left shoulder is full of knots! No heavy activity for a full week. Bleeh.

Oh No!  I sympathize...Shoulder pain is awful, because it often hurts the most when you are resting/laying down. 

Rest your body and get healthy!! It sounds like you just switched to more intense routine, so maybe you need to revise how much weight you should be using?

I didn't have breakfast today and I ate poorly last night at a superbowl party.




 This morning I was bloated from salty chips and had put on some lbs of water weight.

Today I am back on it though!! Lean meat and veggies for dinner...going to take my vitamins as well.  Strength training tonight.


----------



## lissa1307 (Feb 3, 2014)

lol, havent been on in awhile....hows everyone doing? i havent been keeping up with what im doing just doing good when i remember...but the other day at work my pants started to fall off...annoying and funny but omg its a good feeling!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh No!  I sympathize...Shoulder pain is awful, because it often hurts the most when you are resting/laying down. 

Rest your body and get healthy!! It sounds like you just switched to more intense routine, so maybe you need to revise how much weight you should be using?

quote:
Originally Posted by *ItsASubInABox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG! That is exactly what I had about a month ago.  After like 5 days I ended up going to the ER because it was soooooooooo painful and I could barely move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I also had a sprained left trapezius.  The ER doc said it's common among those who work on a computer or laptop frequently.
Ahh thanks guys. It hurt SO BADLY no wonder I couldn't sleep! I'll have to take it easy once I do work out again but the whole computer/laptop stuff makes sense too! Its not like I have the best posture when working on the computer for hours at a time.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BOOOO. I had super intense shoulder pain last night -- like I was crying and didn't sleep at all. I went to urgent care (because I'm a Big Baby. My boyfriend was so annoyed that I wanted to go). Turns out I have a strained trapezius. The doc felt my back and my entire left shoulder is full of knots! No heavy activity for a full week. Bleeh.
oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you feel better soon! Also, just curious - how exactly do you get rid of knots? I have one on each side where my shoulders meet the base of my neck and they've been there for almost 2 years. I brought it up with my doctor at my annual checkup and she was really shocked when she felt them. She made sure they weren't tumors but then her only comment was just that I must be really stressed. So helpful...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 3, 2014)

I was told to massage it out. It really hurts and that back/shoulder area of mine is super super hard compared to the other side. Since I really can't comfortably reach that, I'll have my boyfriend massage it or get one. I hate massages though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you feel better soon! Also, just curious - how exactly do you get rid of knots? I have one on each side where my shoulders meet the base of my neck and they've been there for almost 2 years. I brought it up with my doctor at my annual checkup and she was really shocked when she felt them. She made sure they weren't tumorsÂ but then her only comment was just that I must be really stressed. So helpful...


----------



## tallison (Feb 4, 2014)

How is everyone doing? I managed to de-bloat myself from the Superbowl. Because I eat mostly lean protein and veggies, whenever I do stray and eat sugary/salty foods like tortilla chips, I immediately see a "plus" on the scale from water weight. To counter-act this, the following day, I simply have no sugar or carbohydrates, I eat lean unprocessed meats (deli meat can have lots of salt) and green veggies (for this day at least I stay away from starchy veggies like carrots and peas, even though they are my favorites). I try to be really careful about any salt I add to food, and I only drink water or tea. Yesterday morning I was 156, today I was 152 from my de-bloat day (I was 153 the morning before the Superbowl, my starting weight from 10 days ago was 155). I am an everyday weigher, or I won't stay accountable to the choices I am making. Anyone else weigh every day? I always do the mornings, as soon as I get up, I find that's the most consistent. Still not getting the breakfast in. Fail.


----------



## slinka (Feb 4, 2014)

> How is everyone doing? I managed to de-bloat myself from the Superbowl. Because I eat mostly lean protein and veggies, whenever I do stray and eat sugary/salty foods like tortilla chips, I immediately see a "plus" on the scale from water weight. To counter-act this, the following day, I simply have no sugar or carbohydrates, I eat lean unprocessed meats (deli meat can have lots of salt) and green veggies (for this day at least I stay away from starchy veggies like carrots and peas, even though they are my favorites). I try to be really careful about any salt I add to food, and I only drink water or tea. Yesterday morning I was 156, today I was 152 from my de-bloat day (I was 153 the morning before the Superbowl, my starting weight from 10 days ago was 155). I am an everyday weigher, or I won't stay accountable to the choices I am making. Anyone else weigh every day? I always do the mornings, as soon as I get up, I find that's the most consistent. Still not getting the breakfast in. Fail.


 Feel better my injured people! I can't let myself weigh every day- I get obsessed and it becomes disastrous very quickly. I do weigh every 2 weeks though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if weighing works for you, then that is just awesome!


----------



## tallison (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Feel better my injured people!

I can't let myself weigh every day- I get obsessed and it becomes disastrous very quickly. I do weigh every 2 weeks though



But if weighing works for you, then that is just awesome!

I know a lot of people don't like to weigh every day, and I can understand that.  It can be very discouraging at times, but it is really the only thing that keeps me motivated.  Seeing the number go up when I ate poorly or skipped out workout gets me back on track.  





 I weigh at the same time every day: right when I wake up, so its a "fasted" weight, and probably the lowest weight of the day.  That keeps it more consistent.  It also keeps me from eating at bedtime!!!! 

While I understand that most people don't want the pressure of weighing in daily, I do think its important to weigh yourself regularly...that could mean daily or weekly or even monthly. Obviously that number isn't an indicator of overall health....I KNOW I'm in poor shape despite maintaining a healthy weight.  



  But I'm getting back in shape!!


----------



## slinka (Feb 5, 2014)

> Â  I know a lot of people don't like to weigh every day, and I can understand that. Â It can be very discouraging at times, but it is really the only thing that keeps me motivated. Â Seeing the number go up when I ate poorly or skipped out workout gets me back on track. Â   Â I weigh at the same time every day: right when I wake up, so its a "fasted" weight, and probably the lowest weight of the day. Â That keeps it more consistent. Â It also keeps me from eating at bedtime!!!!Â  While I understand that most people don't want the pressure of weighing in daily, I do think its important to weigh yourself regularly...that could mean daily or weekly or even monthly. Obviously that number isn't an indicator of overall health....I KNOW I'm in poor ...


 Haha, we all start somewhere! I'm still in the toning process, so I feel ya. And I mean, fitness is a lifelong thing, so...it's allllll good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most all of us either came from overweight-ness or skinnyfat-ness lol. And the morning is when I weigh too...I feel it's the most accurate- no food weight and what not. I also take progress pictures every 4 weeks, it helps me the most...It's easy to overlook progress when you see yourself every day, lol. And it gives me a "goal" (for lack of a better word) to work towards....gotta look better every 4 weeks =p And it keeps me from worrying about the scale ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was told to massage it out. It really hurts and that back/shoulder area of mine is super super hard compared to the other side. Since I really can't comfortably reach that, I'll have my boyfriend massage it or get one. I hate massages though





I hate massages too! I guess these knots are here to stay haha. Maybe they'll just eventually disappear by themselves.

Taking a 2 week pause in any working out while I wait for my new tattoo to heal. 4 hour session today, the area is super sore and I know it won't be a good idea to get sweaty/have clothes rubbing against it.


----------



## slinka (Feb 5, 2014)

> I hate massages too! I guess these knots are here to stay haha. Maybe they'll just eventually disappear by themselves. Taking a 2 week pause in any working out while I wait for my new tattoo to heal. 4 hour session today, the area is super sore and I know it won't be a good idea to get sweaty/have clothes rubbing against it.


 I miss getting tattooed. Need to go get some more work done, since I can only tattoo my legs and I don't want any leg tatts yet. Yeah...sweaty rubbing is icky. =p


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I miss getting tattooed. Need to go get some more work done, since I can only tattoo my legs and I don't want any leg tatts yet.
Yeah...sweaty rubbing is icky. =p

It's so addicting! I just got a dragon on my back, under the swallow I already have. My back is basically the only area I can get inked on between my own preferences and my job haha.


----------



## slinka (Feb 5, 2014)

> It's so addicting! IÂ just got a dragon on my back, under the swallow I already have. My back is basically the only area I can get inked on between my own preferences and my job haha.


 Definitely! I have to wear long sleeves for work lol. I can cover the ones on my neck fairly easily though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey people, y'all hanging in there? Here's a quick sweet thing for you guys: 1 banana, sliced into 1/2 inch slices Cinnamon Wax paper/nonstick foil Put slices on wax paper, sprinkle with cinnamon and bake (I use my toaster oven) at 350F for about 13 minutes. Comes out like...idk, like a warm banana pudding. And instead of cinnamon I'm sure you could replace it with pb, chocolate...whatever your little heart desires.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope everyone is well!


----------



## katielp (Feb 7, 2014)

> Hey people, y'all hanging in there? Here's a quick sweet thing for you guys: 1 banana, sliced into 1/2 inch slices Cinnamon Wax paper/nonstick foil Put slices on wax paper, sprinkle with cinnamon and bake (I use my toaster oven) at 350F for about 13 minutes. Comes out like...idk, like a warm banana pudding. And instead of cinnamon I'm sure you could replace it with pb, chocolate...whatever your little heart desires.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope everyone is well!


 That sounds amazing! I have the biggest sweet tooth and I think this will help!!


----------



## tallison (Feb 7, 2014)

If anyone is having a "skip the gym" or "its too cold outside" kind of day, Amazon Prime has lots of fitness videos that you can do at home, for free (well, if you have Amazon Prime)...and who doesn't like a little variety in their workout routine!! !






These include:

Jillian Michaels Yoga Meltdown

Jillian Michaels: 6 week Six-Pack

Jillian Michaels: Banish Fat Boost Metabolism

Jillian Michaels: No More Trouble Zones

Ballet Beautiful Total Body Workout

Step Up Dance Revolution Workout

Ballet Beautiful Scult &amp; Burn Cardio Blast

Denise Austin Mat Workout

Total Body Cleanse Yoga

I am definitely going to try the Ballet Beautiful workouts, they are by Mary Helen Bowers, the dancer who got Natalie Portman in shape for Black Swan.


----------



## Dashery (Feb 9, 2014)

*flails around* I stepped on a scale for the first time in about a month and noticed that I finally lost that Freshmen 10 (never quite gained 15 lbs) from two years ago. ASDFGHJKL

It's more than a surprise considering that I haven't had the best month. Every time I got into my groove I managed to catch the local plague. Dang winter colds and flues! *shakes fist indignantly*

Yeah, but anyway. I'm back around my high school weight of 128 lbs. Still, there's some toning up to do. Onward!


----------



## tallison (Feb 9, 2014)

I did OK this week.  I made my goal of losing 1 pound (actually I lost 2 lbs).  In 2 weeks I've lost 3 lbs.  I did take my vitamins everyday and eat well (except this weekend) and I ate breakfast every day except Monday and Tuesday (I decided not to do shakes, but I'm having oatmeal each day, its something).  Now I'm in a breakfast routine.
 
My goals for this week are to lose 1 lb, eat breakfast and take my vitamins each day, and workout 3 times, including at least 1 run.
 Woooooo!! Let's kick this week's ass!!


----------



## andie kar (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm having a pretty hard time with this whole 'fitness thing.' I've been faithfully going to the gym. I go at least 4 times a week for at least an hour doing a combination of strength and cardio. I definitely feel it after. I've also cut back on my snacking. I'll admit I'm not eating the most healthy meals, but I'm eating lots of fruits/veggies and less sugars. I'm also drinking at least 100 oz. of water a day. The issue? It's been a month of doing all of this and not a single difference. I measure once a week and am planning on weighing in only once a month (so I have weighed in once so far). Nothing has changed at all. This is extremely frustrating. I'm wondering if anyone else has had that issue? With everything I'm doing I feel like there should be SOME kind of a result.


----------



## Dashery (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *andie kar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm having a pretty hard time with this whole 'fitness thing.' I've been faithfully going to the gym. I go at least 4 times a week for at least an hour doing a combination of strength and cardio. I definitely feel it after. I've also cut back on my snacking. I'll admit I'm not eating the most healthy meals, but I'm eating lots of fruits/veggies and less sugars. I'm also drinking at least 100 oz. of water a day. The issue? It's been a month of doing all of this and not a single difference. I measure once a week and am planning on weighing in only once a month (so I have weighed in once so far). Nothing has changed at all. This is extremely frustrating. I'm wondering if anyone else has had that issue? With everything I'm doing I feel like there should be SOME kind of a result. 
Oh no! Don't get discouraged! 





Have you been getting enough sleep and sleeping regularly? Have you maybe been stressed out at all? Stress is a killer with weight loss. 

I'm not particularly knowledgeable on this subject, but I can cheer you on to stick to it.

Maybe, if you have a little extra time you could make an appointment with your doctor to just talk over why you might not be losing weight. Good luck!


----------



## andie kar (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! Don't get discouraged! 





Have you been getting enough sleep and sleeping regularly? Have you maybe been stressed out at all? Stress is a killer with weight loss. 

I'm not particularly knowledgeable on this subject, but I can cheer you on to stick to it.

Maybe, if you have a little extra time you could make an appointment with your doctor to just talk over why you might not be losing weight. Good luck! 
I get amazing sleep, 8-9 hours a night with maybe waking up once to go to the bathroom (the curse of drinking so much water) and I have zero stress. I'm probably the happiest I've been (other than this frustration). I've got a great job and an amazing husband. I'm thinking if by the end of this month there's still no change then I will go to the doctor and see if they can come up with anything. I had some blood work done about 4 months ago which was before I started working out. They checked hormones and a few other things and I never heard anything back. Unless maybe it has something to do with the birth control I've been on for a year now. It's definitely helpful to have a group like this to rant a bit in and get encouragement/advice.


----------



## Dashery (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *andie kar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get amazing sleep, 8-9 hours a night with maybe waking up once to go to the bathroom (the curse of drinking so much water) and I have zero stress. I'm probably the happiest I've been (other than this frustration). I've got a great job and an amazing husband. I'm thinking if by the end of this month there's still no change then I will go to the doctor and see if they can come up with anything. I had some blood work done about 4 months ago which was before I started working out. They checked hormones and a few other things and I never heard anything back. Unless maybe it has something to do with the birth control I've been on for a year now. It's definitely helpful to have a group like this to rant a bit in and get encouragement/advice. 
Hmm. I have heard that birth control can make it tough to lose weight. 

And you mentioned that you're not eating the most healthy meals (don't worry, I don't really either. *guilty smile*). But maybe you're not eating enough. Or at least, you're not eating enough of certain nutrients. If you're body doesn't get enough food it starts to worry and holds on to weight. Those silly bodies! They really just want the best for us, but they have no way of knowing we have plenty access to food.

I sometimes use this site called myfitnesspal. You log your meals and snacks and etc. and it tallies up your calories, and nutrients (such as proteins and carbs) and so on. I remember when my, mom, sister and I first took a look at it, it was pretty eye-opening. It just gives you a better gauge for where your meals are.

And in any case, if you're ever feeling down and need a cheerleader, I'll dig out my old pom poms, wherever they are.  *spends five minutes looking for a cheerleader emoticon but doesn't find one* 



  Here's a wizard instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Feb 10, 2014)

> I'm having a pretty hard time with this whole 'fitness thing.' I've been faithfully going to the gym. I go at least 4 times a week for at least an hour doing a combination of strength and cardio. I definitely feel it after. I've also cut back on my snacking. I'll admit I'm not eating the most healthy meals, but I'm eating lots of fruits/veggies and less sugars. I'm also drinking at least 100 oz. of water a day. The issue? It's been a month of doing all of this and not a single difference. I measure once a week and am planning on weighing in only once a month (so I have weighed in once so far). Nothing has changed at all. This is extremely frustrating. I'm wondering if anyone else has had that issue? With everything I'm doing I feel like there should be SOME kind of a result.Â


 Hey sugar, don't give up! It's only been 4 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ok- now, since you've been to the doctor and your birth control probably isn't the issue (I think you would've known if it were causing some weirdness by now), I'm going to say what I think the problem is- your diet. It ok to not have a "perfect" diet, but it is SO so difficult (in fact, you'll see a lot of fitspo saying "you can't out-train a bad diet") to try to exercise away the "bad" in ones diet. Forgive me, but I can't remember- are you one trying to lose weight or simply tone? It goes for both, but if you aren't trying to necessarily lose weight, but are trying to build lean muscle, you need to be comparing measurements and/or progress pictures, as you won't see your progress as easily without that. Also- muscle takes a while, just keep pushing and be consistent! If losing weight, it really does boil down to calories. I think (if you aren't already) you should keep an absolute honest food journal for a few days just to see what you're really puttin in your body. And that means every single thing- even that packet of ketchup- gets accounted for. I still recommend myfitnesspal if you prefer to use a smartphone (I do!). If you haven't calculated how many calories you need to maintain/lose, well go do it! An extra 100-300 cals (that's like, a glass of milk!) can prevent weight loss, so it's important to know. Also goes for if you are eating 100% clean- I mean, if I ate 30 bananas, I'd be WAY over my calorie limit and would absolutely gain weight (and puke- who can eat that many bananas?!?!!!) Remember- consistency is key! Your diet should really be VERY clean, with the occasional "yolo" meal- no need to deprive yourself forever! So save those richer cream-sauce covered meals for a yolo, and up your clean foods. I hope this helps! If I'm wayyyy off, forgive me! I'm only going off of what is *usually* goin on- this is a common thing people tell me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keep on truckin girl- and remember- its not just about how you look- keep being active and eating right to nourish that body- and a hot bod will follow!


----------



## slinka (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh- btw- I wanted to tell you guys about how my skin has changed since I came back to the fit life after my injury! I don't have the best skin genetics (I'll give my genetics this- I didn't suffer through horrible acne, so thanks DNA). What I mean is, I got stretchmarks HORRIBLY with my first child, and some more (on my inner legs, wtf?!) when my legs got a bit puffy with my last pregnancy. (Note: normal pregnancies, I only gained ~30 lbs, putting myself at around 150 at 5'5" ...which is at the very tip top of the "normal" bmi for a non-pregnant me). My skin just doesn't stretch. AAAANNNNNNDDDD cellulite. Cellulite has happened. Even while very thin. Thanks mom. Know what got rid of that cellulite on my thighs even while I was still a bit jiggly (aka not "very thin" at all! Lol)? My diet. Because I eased back into activity (did not want to hurt my back again!!!), I did a total revamp of my diet, no processed anything and y'all already know. Guess what? The cellulite just seemed to go away after a while. And I wasn't the definition of toned! (Hell, I'm STILL working on these monster thighs lol) so if you're having cellulite issues- consider cutting out ALL of the junk, and get back To nature! What can it hurt? Try it or say, 2 months an see if it makes a difference!


----------



## tallison (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *andie kar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm having a pretty hard time with this whole 'fitness thing.' I've been faithfully going to the gym. I go at least 4 times a week for at least an hour doing a combination of strength and cardio. I definitely feel it after. I've also cut back on my snacking. I'll admit I'm not eating the most healthy meals, but I'm eating lots of fruits/veggies and less sugars. I'm also drinking at least 100 oz. of water a day. The issue? It's been a month of doing all of this and not a single difference. I measure once a week and am planning on weighing in only once a month (so I have weighed in once so far). Nothing has changed at all. This is extremely frustrating. I'm wondering if anyone else has had that issue? With everything I'm doing I feel like there should be SOME kind of a result. 
Hi! Hang in there.  It can be really frustrating, especially if you are putting in so much physical activity to not see the results that you want.  I did this for years and it is really truly frustrating.





Last spring I started the Dukan Diet and it helped me lose 40lbs. This is a low sugar and low fat diet that emphasizes lean protein.  I'm not advocating that you try this diet (though you can if you want to) but I just wanted to tell you what this diet helped me realize.  The main things this diet did for me, is by restricting my food intake to only lean meats and veggies, I had to really plan each meal and think about every single thing that was going into my body.  Since lean meat and veggies aren't as readily available as burgers and fries, I had to think about what I was going to have for each meal and when I was going to cook it to take with me or whatever.  I didn't really think that I was eating THAT poorly before, but after the first week I realized that I was "treating" myself all the time without thinking about it or enjoying it: lattes at Starbucks, a candy bar at Walgreens, an afternoon snack from the vending machine at work, meals out with my boyfriend, etc. and I really think that by limiting my food intake to only what I planned to eat, this helped me to lose weight.

My advice would be to be completely present in every food choice you make for the next week: write down what you are eating, keep track of it in an app on your phone, or at the very least before you go to bed at night, think about what you will eat the next day and make a commitment to yourself to eat only those things.  I know one source of what was killing me was juice: I am a juice fiend, and its really just liquid sugar, and I was going through it like a mad woman!! 

Good luck with it, and check back in to let us know how you are doing!!!


----------



## tallison (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh- btw- I wanted to tell you guys about how my skin has changed since I came back to the fit life after my injury!
I don't have the best skin genetics (I'll give my genetics this- I didn't suffer through horrible acne, so thanks DNA). What I mean is, I got stretchmarks HORRIBLY with my first child, and some more (on my inner legs, wtf?!) when my legs got a bit puffy with my last pregnancy. (Note: normal pregnancies, I only gained ~30 lbs, putting myself at around 150 at 5'5" ...which is at the very tip top of the "normal" bmi for a non-pregnant me). My skin just doesn't stretch. AAAANNNNNNDDDD cellulite. Cellulite has happened. Even while very thin. Thanks mom.
Know what got rid of that cellulite on my thighs even while I was still a bit jiggly (aka not "very thin" at all! Lol)? My diet. Because I eased back into activity (did not want to hurt my back again!!!), I did a total revamp of my diet, no processed anything and y'all already know. Guess what? The cellulite just seemed to go away after a while. And I wasn't the definition of toned! (Hell, I'm STILL working on these monster thighs lol) so if you're having cellulite issues- consider cutting out ALL of the junk, and get back To nature! What can it hurt? Try it or say, 2 months an see if it makes a difference!

I'm sure you know this, but definitely one thing that can make cellulite look worse is too much salt in your diet.  When you eat processed foods, they are filled with sodium, especially soups, prepackaged meals, restaurant food, all of it has tons and tons of salt.  When you eat whole foods that you prepare yourself, there's no way you can add as much salt as what is in packaged and processed food.  Also, I think flushing your body with lots of water helps dilute out any residual salt and flushes you out, so you are debloated and your cellulite looks better.  I tend to bloat around the middle as a result of my natural body type, it seems like you do around areas where your cellulite would show up, so yeah it makes total sense that your diet would help your skin look better!


----------



## slinka (Feb 10, 2014)

Haha yep! I was definitely feeding a salt-&gt;sugar cycle, with little water! Definitely no good for anyone!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2014)

I REALLY need to get back with this. I've been hula hooping a bit but it isn't enough! Going to start using my Kinect and doing the dancing games &amp; such.  I also really need to cut out pop and sugar. I have a major sweet tooth.

Any meal/snack ideas? And how to curb my sweet tooth? And any work out suggestions since I can't get outside to take walks yet.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I REALLY need to get back with this. I've been hula hooping a bit but it isn't enough! Going to start using my Kinect and doing the dancing games &amp; such.  I also really need to cut out pop and sugar. I have a major sweet tooth.

Any meal/snack ideas? And how to curb my sweet tooth? And any work out suggestions since I can't get outside to take walks yet.
For snacks veggies(cucumbers, cherry or grape tomatoes, celery, snap peas) are always an option (use hummus or peanut butter for dipping).  I know it is wasteful but I often buy the premeasured cups of peanut butter or hummus so I can track calories easier.

Also I know it is cold where you live but if you are a tea drinker you can make sweet tea.  Take 3 bags of what ever kind of tea you like.  Put water and bags in a pan (kind with sides not skillet, like a sauce pan/pot?) and bring to a boil.  Turn off and put hot tea in a container.  Add half a cup of sugar (I usually use a 1 gallon sized pitcher) you can add more sugar if needed, but can't take away!  After adding sugar add cold water and put in fridge.  I too, have a sweet tooth and this is just enough to satisfy my sweet craving. 

If you have Amazon prime I think someone said there are work out videos available via Amazon prime so that may be good to supplement your other activies!  You can always do some "weights" by lifting full gallons of milk or water and ab work or other floor work in the cold months.  Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tallison (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For snacks veggies(cucumbers, cherry or grape tomatoes, celery, snap peas) are always an option (use hummus or peanut butter for dipping).  I know it is wasteful but I often buy the premeasured cups of peanut butter or hummus so I can track calories easier.

Also I know it is cold where you live but if you are a tea drinker you can make sweet tea.  Take 3 bags of what ever kind of tea you like.  Put water and bags in a pan (kind with sides not skillet, like a sauce pan/pot?) and bring to a boil.  Turn off and put hot tea in a container.  Add half a cup of sugar (I usually use a 1 gallon sized pitcher) you can add more sugar if needed, but can't take away!  After adding sugar add cold water and put in fridge.  I too, have a sweet tooth and this is just enough to satisfy my sweet craving. 

If you have Amazon prime I think someone said there are work out videos available via Amazon prime so that may be good to supplement your other activies!  You can always do some "weights" by lifting full gallons of milk or water and ab work or other floor work in the cold months.  Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I get the Starbucks Tazo tea in Passion, it is fruity and satisfying without adding any sugar, yum!!!  I make mine using my Keurig so I don't even have to bother with boiling water.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get the Starbucks Tazo tea in Passion, it is fruity and satisfying without adding any sugar, yum!!!  I make mine using my Keurig so I don't even have to bother with boiling water. 
I have that one too!  It is one of my favorites and definitely one you can not use sugar on!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a serious sweet tooth. It was really hard for me to quit sweets BUT I really picked up my fruit consumption. I'm not a gum chewer but the Extra Deserts and some sugar free hard candies help if you're really craving! The hardest part is when I want chocolate super badly though !



> I REALLY need to get back with this. I've been hula hooping a bit but it isn't enough! Going to start using my Kinect and doing the dancing games &amp; such. Â I also really need to cut out pop and sugar. I have a major sweet tooth. Any meal/snack ideas? And how to curb my sweet tooth? And any work out suggestions since I can't get outside to take walks yet.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 12, 2014)

My favorite way to avoid sugary drinks is Tazo's chai tea. I brew it in hot water and then add soymilk and I find that it is spicy, tasty, satisfying and very low sugar. Hope this helps!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't forget that flavored soy milk may have a lot of sugar! Chocolate silk soy has 22 g of sugar in 8oz and Chocolate silk almond has 21 g. That's a lot!



> My favorite way to avoid sugary drinks is Tazo's chai tea. I brew it in hot water and then add soymilk and I find that it is spicy, tasty, satisfying and very low sugar. Hope this helps!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 13, 2014)

> Don't forget that flavored soy milk may have a lot of sugar! Chocolate silk soy has 22 g of sugar in 8oz and Chocolate silk almond has 21 g. That's a lot!


 I usually use unsweetened soymilk. Sorry, I should have specified that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a serious sweet tooth. It was really hard for me to quit sweets BUT I really picked up my fruit consumption. I'm not a gum chewer but the Extra Deserts and some sugar free hard candies help if you're really craving! The hardest part is when I want chocolate super badly though !

Do you like dark chocolate? Having a square of it once in a while as a treat to satisfy your cravings shouldn't be too bad!

I second eating more fruit - I've been keeping ziploc bags of berries and cherry tomatoes in my purse because I've been getting REALLY HUNGRY lately for some reason so I can just snack on them during class/at work/whenever. I also snack on bananas and those green nature valley bars. I swear I spend every single class (even back to back ones) munching lol! My purse is basically a mini snack store these days and I've got those granola bars stashed all over the place. My purse, my car, my desk, my room...


----------



## slinka (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm working on a super low-cal pumpkin pie smoothie recipe, I'm all out of banana though! I'm out of a lot of stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Need to go to costcooooo......
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really wanted a stupid pumpkin pie smoothie lol.
Maybe I'll omit the banana and try to sub in some chia seeds.

If you're craving something sweet, quite a few people find the sugar-free jello to be a good thing, although I won't call that healthy, lol. The other suggestions were fabulous too- I always eat some fruit (and sometimes bake an apple or a banana with some cinnamon/spices on it for a more desert type of texture).

My brain is sort of scattered right now, my apologies. Hope everyone is well- if I get this recipe worked out, I'll post it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Am I the only person who could eat pumpkin year-round? =p


----------



## SweetTea (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi ladies... I've been on a weight loss journey since March 2012.. I lost 60lbs in that year and stalled in 2013, not due to bad habits I kept up with my routine and I just stopped losing, very discouraging. It's been getting be super depressed lately. So I've started exercising in hopes of kick-starting the weightloss again. My goal is to get rid of 50 more pounds, and I think I will be in a very good place for my body. I would at least like to lose SOME more by May, when my fiance graduates from college, so I can at least put on a dress and feel nice and not be afraid to have my photo taken with him on that day. I have so little photos with him/family and that might be a weird motivation but it's one of my big ones. I want to stop being upset when someone tries to take my photo, I want to have a photo album of us, etc. 

So I started 30 Day Shred about 2.5 weeks ago and have done it everyday. I have modified the cardio portion and started doing it on a mini trampoline because it was killing my hip/knees, and I have been bouncing extra at the end of the workout adding a few minutes each time. I have a question for anyone that's done 30DS:

I can pretty much do every move just fine. I feel like I need to move to level 2. However... my upper body strength is still HORRIBLE. The only thing I can't complete in LV1 is the push-ups, even modified. LV2 has planking. I attempted it the other night and immediately had to say nope, and went back to LV1. I feel like it's probably not doing enough for me at this point but I can't seem to get the upper body strength I need to move on. Any advice..?


----------



## tallison (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies... I've been on a weight loss journey since March 2012.. I lost 60lbs in that year and stalled in 2013, not due to bad habits I kept up with my routine and I just stopped losing, very discouraging. It's been getting be super depressed lately. So I've started exercising in hopes of kick-starting the weightloss again. My goal is to get rid of 50 more pounds, and I think I will be in a very good place for my body. I would at least like to lose SOME more by May, when my fiance graduates from college, so I can at least put on a dress and feel nice and not be afraid to have my photo taken with him on that day. I have so little photos with him/family and that might be a weird motivation but it's one of my big ones. I want to stop being upset when someone tries to take my photo, I want to have a photo album of us, etc. 

So I started 30 Day Shred about 2.5 weeks ago and have done it everyday. I have modified the cardio portion and started doing it on a mini trampoline because it was killing my hip/knees, and I have been bouncing extra at the end of the workout adding a few minutes each time. I have a question for anyone that's done 30DS:

I can pretty much do every move just fine. I feel like I need to move to level 2. However... my upper body strength is still HORRIBLE. The only thing I can't complete in LV1 is the push-ups, even modified. LV2 has planking. I attempted it the other night and immediately had to say nope, and went back to LV1. I feel like it's probably not doing enough for me at this point but I can't seem to get the upper body strength I need to move on. Any advice..?

In general, moves such as pushups and plank require not just arm strength, but a lot of strength from your chest muscles, which could be your source or weakness (for me, this is always a weak spot, because not many of my day to day activities engage these muscles).  If you are having trouble completing a modified push up (from your knees) it is likely that your body weight is too much for your chest muscles.  If this is the case, try a different modification, of doing a pushup standing up, facing a wall (stand about 1.5-2 feet away from the wall, fall forward, and push your upperbody away from the wall).  Place your feet gradually farther away from the wall to increase the difficulty and build up muscle, this should get you to the point where you can do a modified pushup from your knees.  

If chest muscles aren't the problem, try building arm strength with weights or abdominal strength with ab exercises.

Exercise programs that use body weight as the resistance are popular because they require less equipment, but the more extra weight that you are carrying, the more difficult they are to complete. Don't get discouraged by this, just try to do better each time.  Plateauing is frustrating, and trying something new is the right thing to do, but if an exercise program is initially too difficult, there's no shame in trying something new and coming back to it in a few weeks.


----------



## slinka (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
In general, moves such as pushups and plank require not just arm strength, but a lot of strength from your chest muscles, which could be your source or weakness (for me, this is always a weak spot, because not many of my day to day activities engage these muscles).  If you are having trouble completing a modified push up (from your knees) it is likely that your body weight is too much for your chest muscles.  If this is the case, try a different modification, of doing a pushup standing up, facing a wall (stand about 1.5-2 feet away from the wall, fall forward, and push your upperbody away from the wall).  Place your feet gradually farther away from the wall to increase the difficulty and build up muscle, this should get you to the point where you can do a modified pushup from your knees.  

If chest muscles aren't the problem, try building arm strength with weights or abdominal strength with ab exercises.

Exercise programs that use body weight as the resistance are popular because they require less equipment, but the more extra weight that you are carrying, the more difficult they are to complete. Don't get discouraged by this, just try to do better each time.  Plateauing is frustrating, and trying something new is the right thing to do, but if an exercise program is initially too difficult, there's no shame in trying something new and coming back to it in a few weeks.  
I had to do modified for FOREVER. Don't ask me why I'm such a girl with push-ups...lol. I did the standing and also the ones where you basically go on your knees rather than your toes. Push ups are the shizz for helping to perk up/tone le chest area.


----------



## tallison (Feb 18, 2014)

So the past week or two has been crazy.  I've been trying to finish my PhD, I was selected for something pretty cool (that I had to sign a confidentiality agreement about), AND I got engaged.  I haven't been concentrating on my diet OR my working out at all, so I undid the 3lbs of progress that I had made in the previous weeks, and I just don't see any way that I will be able to make my goal of losing 5 lbs in February.  There's only 10 days left, but I will still try to out some effort into this.

I need to get back on track and get into an eating/workout routine to get ready for a wedding and public speaking appearances...yikes. I really want to run or workout more, but I feel soooo guilty when I start doing something other than working on the things I'm supposed to be working on (school/work/life).  AND my fiance has been wanting to spend more time together since we got engaged...I love him, but this is a stressful time for me, and I have so much to do

Does anyone else feel guilty when they take the time to workout, when they feel like they should be concentrating on other thing????


----------



## slinka (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the past week or two has been crazy.  I've been trying to finish my PhD, I was selected for something pretty cool (that I had to sign a confidentiality agreement about), AND I got engaged.  I haven't been concentrating on my diet OR my working out at all, so I undid the 3lbs of progress that I had made in the previous weeks, and I just don't see any way that I will be able to make my goal of losing 5 lbs in February.  There's only 10 days left, but I will still try to out some effort into this.

I need to get back on track and get into an eating/workout routine to get ready for a wedding and public speaking appearances...yikes. I really want to run or workout more, but I feel soooo guilty when I start doing something other than working on the things I'm supposed to be working on (school/work/life).  AND my fiance has been wanting to spend more time together since we got engaged...I love him, but this is a stressful time for me, and I have so much to do

Does anyone else feel guilty when they take the time to workout, when they feel like they should be concentrating on other thing????
First off - CONGRATS!
And that is quite a lot you have going on! But it's all so worth it.

Just a thought- maybe you and the fiancÃ© could do some active things together? Even if it's just a walk around the neighborhood?

And I don't feel guilty (I have university, husband, kids, etc.)... why? Because taking care of yourself makes everything else you do that much better! You surely can't be doing your best when your body isn't being treated right....right? That's how I think of it. Don't feel guilty! You're just treating yourself right, and that's absolutely a good thing and a part of life   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
(Like, Sure, I could be an overweight and out of shape mom....but wouldn't I be keeping up with my 2 young kids better if I could run around with them without getting winded/having health issues arise? That hour a day for myself keeps me going strong so I can have quality time and additional years with them.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audreydr2 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Good Morning Ladies! I just discovered this thread - love it!*

*What is your goal? *

*To continue my m,w,f workouts - 45 min strength training, 15 min cardio following. And possibly lose the last 10lbs - not sure if this is necessary though, or will happen with presumed muscle growth.*

*Current Stats:*

_*Height:*_ 5'10"

_*Weight*_: 145lbs - *Goal: 135lbs*

_*Bust*_:34" - *Goal: same*

_*Waist*_:27" - *Goal: 24"*

_*Hips:*_39" - *Goal: 36/37"*

*What is your motivation? *

*To look amazing in a bikini for January 2015, increase strength and energy**.*

*What is your biggest downfall? *

*Alcohol. I like red wine, also pizza. Luckily I also love all things vegetables and usually when I get home from the gym- 6:30pm ish - I stick to a meal like this: tuna on whole grain toast with mustard; arugula salad with beets, goat cheese, onions, cucumber, tomato, nuts and olive oil dressing. *

*What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? *

*Way more strength training - I've been running for a year now (9-10 miles a week), and I've seen very little change in my body (smaller, but same composition). I have done a ton of research lately and have decided that weights/strength training is what needs to happen to see the results that I would like. Also, more protein and consistently taking my multi. AND, craploads of water!*

I started my new workout plan yesterday - and man am I sore today - if you need a plan or just don't know where to start like I did, maybe try this app so far I like it but Iâ€™ve only used it once so we'll see after a few workouts. It's called PumpUp, I just follow along on my phone, easy. 

I'm lucky that I get a free gym membership through my work, but you can choose whatever equipment that you have (or none) and it creates customized workouts (pretty sure it's free too if i remember right).

Fun fact: I recently cut out diet soda and belly bloat-gone! I'm so excited about this - also have you guys tried coconut water? I have to say I'm loving it!

I may come out of my comfort zone and post before / after pictures later on....maybe haha. 

_*~Audrey*_

_*P.S.*_


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Don't forget that flavored soy milk may have a lot of sugar! Chocolate silk soy has 22 g of sugar in 8oz and Chocolate silk almond has 21 g. That's a lot!

Silk's Light Chocolate Soymilk is very low in sugar and carbohydrate (16 grams). It's as low as Atkins drinks. Plus, GMO-free which is fantastic. This is amazing to drink when you crave for chocolate. I love drinking this. If you want something relatively sweet, the latest Almond Coconut Blend is fantastic by Silk and guess what? Only 5 grams of carbs. It's amaze!


----------



## Dashery (Feb 23, 2014)

Meh. I'm feeling in a rut.  Anyone got any good workout challenge ideas?


----------



## slinka (Feb 23, 2014)

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fd/d8/60/fdd8609be2950978c5753278495a77f3.jpg
combined with
http://thefitink.com/content/uploads/30-Days-of-Real-Food.pdf ?


----------



## slinka (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey you lovely people! So...this isn't related to health/fitness...but, since this is my little safe haven, I figured I'd come to tell you that I'm in a little contest on a tumblr blog and if you do the tumblr thing, I sure would appreciate your vote! All you gotta do is Reblog the contest post and say "1" or "slinka"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think I'm allowed to link to it since yknow, it'd be for personal (albeit not monetary! Lol) gain, but you can go to my tumblr (slinka-doll) or search for "beautifullivingdolls" and find it there!&lt;3


----------



## Dashery (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fd/d8/60/fdd8609be2950978c5753278495a77f3.jpg
combined with
http://thefitink.com/content/uploads/30-Days-of-Real-Food.pdf ?
Thanks! I'll give it a shot! 

And I headed over to tumblr to give you a vote. ï½¡â—•â€¿â—•ï½¡ You've definitely got that contest in the bag!


----------



## slinka (Feb 26, 2014)

> Thanks! I'll give it a shot!Â  And I headed over to tumblr to give you a vote. ï½¡â—•â€¿â—•ï½¡Â You've definitely got that contest in the bag!


 Aw thanks! Unfortunately I'm super new to tumblr and have only about 30 followers- the other girls have been on there far longer and have a fan base :,( But it's ok, there's always next month if I don't win this one, and now I'll know what the people like (so far, it looks like they like drawn on cat ears...ugh). Idk, there's 125 notes and my phone won't load them all =p


----------



## beautycurator (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm training for a half-marathon. It's coming up in a week and a half eek! Besides that I have been doing yoga pretty regularly for the past several months.. I have noticed myself getting slimmer but I'm not at my goal in terms of toning. Been thinking about getting into Capoeira or some other fun, challenging activity. My motivation is feeling amazing and having a fast metabolism because I love food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 1, 2014)

@slinka I lurk hard in this thread, but you are just full of great resources and inspiring 




!

I've been so stressed out lately with family emergencies (cancer is the devil) and my own health issues that I slid back into emotionally eating. I am starting to get back on track and committed to actually have a lifestyle change vs random bursts of getting into working out. 

One thing that has helped me is to make a list! My doctor challenged me to write 20 reasons why I wanted to lose weight/tone up and put it up on my wall. I don't really care about the number on the scale, I care more about how I feel on the inside. Even after a few days of being recommitted, I feel better. I'm also bugging my mom to join me on the journey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Mar 1, 2014)

> @slinka Â I lurk hard in this thread, but you are just full of great resources and inspiringÂ  :flowers: ! I've been so stressed out lately with family emergencies (cancer is the devil) and my own health issues that I slid back into emotionally eating. I am starting to get back on track and committed to actually have a lifestyle change vs random bursts of getting into working out.Â  One thing that has helped me is to make a list! My doctor challenged me to write 20 reasons why I wanted to lose weight/tone up and put it up on my wall. I don't really care about the number on the scale, I care more about how I feel on the inside. Even after a few days of being recommitted, I feel better. I'm also bugging my mom to join me on the journey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aw, thank you! I certainly try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sorry that your are dealing with a family emergency dealing with cancer- I recently lost my Grandpa to lung cancer (which of course, had spread everywhere by the time it was found) and I work with some cancer patients- It's so SO hard for everyone involved. Stay strong. But I'm glad you decided to post! And what great advice from the doctor! I hope your mom joins in too...keep bugging her, haha. I have no doubt you're going to achieve your goals! Feel free to post about anything...or if you need to stress vent, you can always PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## kotoko (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so far off the wagon oh goodness.

Living alone and trying to get my apartment in shape is just not happening, and spending weekends trying to visit my boyfriend back home also leaves me no time to cook for the week. I'm not happy about my eating OR exercising lately, and it's so weird that I keep getting drawn to junk food like chips when grocery shopping, but they don't taste as good and aren't as satisfying as I'd expect at home. Every single time they let me down, and I am still wanting more when I shop. Why is this?! D:

I really do want wholesome healthy and balanced meals, but I'm feeling lost and confused and overwhelmed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautycurator (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so far off the wagon oh goodness.

Living alone and trying to get my apartment in shape is just not happening, and spending weekends trying to visit my boyfriend back home also leaves me no time to cook for the week. I'm not happy about my eating OR exercising lately, and it's so weird that I keep getting drawn to junk food like chips when grocery shopping, but they don't taste as good and aren't as satisfying as I'd expect at home. Every single time they let me down, and I am still wanting more when I shop. Why is this?! D:

I really do want wholesome healthy and balanced meals, but I'm feeling lost and confused and overwhelmed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I did a long-distance relationship for a while and lived alone and I know how you feel! Getting in a rut is hard But luckily it is never too late to get started again on the healthy track. I really enjoy smoothies.... you can buy a single smoothie maker like The Magic Bullet or something which is super easy to wash. My favorite is mixed berries, greek yogurt, banana, orange juice and protein. If you replace that with one meal a day you should be feeling healthier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as exercise is concerned, find something you enjoy. I always scope Groupon for deals on Yoga and other activities that are in a group setting. Find some classes you can take where you can make friends and get inspired in a group environment!


----------



## slinka (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry I've been away for so long! I have been pretty darn ill for just shy of a week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I'm on the upswing! Chin up lovelies- hop back on the wagon if you've hit a bump and fallen off!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 8, 2014)

> Sorry I've been away for so long! I have been pretty darn ill for just shy of a week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I'm on the upswing! Chin up lovelies- hop back on the wagon if you've hit a bump and fallen off!


 You too slinka! You too. Glad you're on the up swing ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone heard about 21 day fix?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

> Has anyone heard about 21 day fix?


 I looked into it. I'm not a fan of beach body stuff because it's so... Multilevel market-y to me. Like kinda annoying. And super expensive. I think you should take that $140 or whatever they'll charge for this + shakes and teach yourself how to meal prep and eat clean. There are great ebooks out there on how to do this. I think the results will go much much further if you learn these skills and retrain how to eat without a beach body coach trying to get you to spend more money.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I looked into it. I'm not a fan of beach body stuff because it's so... Multilevel market-y to me. Like kinda annoying. And super expensive.

I think you should take that $140 or whatever they'll charge for this + shakes and teach yourself how to meal prep and eat clean. There are great ebooks out there on how to do this. I think the results will go much much further if you learn these skills and retrain how to eat without a beach body coach trying to get you to spend more money.
Yeah I have to agree with you on that. I've never looked into anything like this before but I saw a girl I follow on instagram and her results from it. I was like WOW, if I can look that good in just 21 days, then why not try it?! Of course I know I need to keep up with it after the 21 days but this would hopefully help me form the habit.

Idk, I just think I would be more committed if I tried one of these programs, you know? If I paid the decent amount of $$ to do it, then that alone gives me the motivation. Plus I would make Jordan do it with me. And it's all laid out for me on what to do.Where if I just buy an ebook on clean eating, I probably won't do anything about it. Idk, I probably don't make any sense LOL. 

Like 3 weeks ago, I was all like OK, I'm gonna get in shape and eat right. That lasted a whole 2 days.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I have to agree with you on that. I've never looked into anything like this before but I saw a girl I follow on instagram and her results from it. I was like WOW, if I can look that good in just 21 days, then why not try it?! Of course I know I need to keep up with it after the 21 days but this would hopefully help me form the habit.

Idk, I just think I would be more committed if I tried one of these programs, you know? If I paid the decent amount of $$ to do it, then that alone gives me the motivation. Plus I would make Jordan do it with me. And it's all laid out for me on what to do.Where if I just buy an ebook on clean eating, I probably won't do anything about it. Idk, I probably don't make any sense LOL.

Like 3 weeks ago, I was all like OK, I'm gonna get in shape and eat right. That lasted a whole 2 days.
if you think it will work for you, go for it! my down side is that it ADDS UP. i think its more worth it to learn about whats going in (like making your own smoothies) rather than buying the shakeology and all the stuff that they give you. I always get totally WOW'd when looking at instagram fitness accounts. but, I get super disappointed when i notice they use beachbody stuff lol. Spending a ton of money used to be a huge motivator for me  - I totally get what you mean on that front - but I realized that all that money would be wasted if at the end of the program I'm either 1) hooked in a bad way like roped into becoming a coach or something 2) can't do it on my own because i'm so dependent on how they do it.

There's plenty of ebooks that lay out for you what to do and what to buy and how to meal prep, etc (i can email you one when i get home just PM me your email address..I'm pretty sure i know where it is on my hard drive!). Its hard for me to stay motivated but I'm looking at this as an entire change. I'm totally with you on how appealing the 21 day thing and shakeology and all that stuff looks, and if you do it i'm totally gonna be right here cheering you on! but, for me, its just a little outside of my price range to keep up with!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if you think it will work for you, go for it! my down side is that it ADDS UP. i think its more worth it to learn about whats going in (like making your own smoothies) rather than buying the shakeology and all the stuff that they give you. I always get totally WOW'd when looking at instagram fitness accounts. but, I get super disappointed when i notice they use beachbody stuff lol. Spending a ton of money used to be a huge motivator for me  - I totally get what you mean on that front - but I realized that all that money would be wasted if at the end of the program I'm either 1) hooked in a bad way like roped into becoming a coach or something 2) can't do it on my own because i'm so dependent on how they do it.

There's plenty of ebooks that lay out for you what to do and what to buy and how to meal prep, etc (i can email you one when i get home just PM me your email address..I'm pretty sure i know where it is on my hard drive!). Its hard for me to stay motivated but I'm looking at this as an entire change. I'm totally with you on how appealing the 21 day thing and shakeology and all that stuff looks, and if you do it i'm totally gonna be right here cheering you on! but, for me, its just a little outside of my price range to keep up with!





Thank you! 

I'm definitely not too happy with the price about it, that's for sure! I did read that if you're not happy with it, you can get your money back. So that's good. But at this point, I feel like I need to do something or else I'll never get fit or change. I tried downloading my fitness pal to keep track of food &amp; exercise but didn't keep up with that either. I REALLY need to curb my sweet tooth. I'm terrible. I eat oreos for breakfast, and snacks LOL. 

Idk yet. I'm going to talk to my fiance and see what he thinks. I'd love to look good before summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you! 

I'm definitely not too happy with the price about it, that's for sure! I did read that if you're not happy with it, you can get your money back. So that's good. But at this point, I feel like I need to do something or else I'll never get fit or change. I tried downloading my fitness pal to keep track of food &amp; exercise but didn't keep up with that either. I REALLY need to curb my sweet tooth. I'm terrible. I eat oreos for breakfast, and snacks LOL. 

Idk yet. I'm going to talk to my fiance and see what he thinks. I'd love to look good before summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Tried just going with ZERO sweets for like, 3 weeks? And mean...like, balls-to-the-wall seriously no sweets? II know that's what got me to kick my sugar habit! Good luck if you do that
21 day thingy. I've never heard of it, but do whatever you think will work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried just going with ZERO sweets for like, 3 weeks? And mean...like, balls-to-the-wall seriously no sweets? II know that's what got me to kick my sugar habit! Good luck if you do that
21 day thingy. I've never heard of it, but do whatever you think will work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah I've tried that too and failed miserably! I LOVE SWEETS, omg. I'm terrible.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone done Jillian Michaels 30 day shred? I was looking at before/after pics on a fitness forum and the results look great. I'm starting tomorrow. I dont think I'll change my diet though. I know myself and cutting out soda cold turkey would kill me. Amazing I was able to quit smoking with no problem and no help but I can't let go of soda...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 12, 2014)

> Anyone done Jillian Michaels 30 day shred? I was looking at before/after pics on a fitness forum and the results look great. I'm starting tomorrow. I dont think I'll change my diet though. I know myself and cutting out soda cold turkey would kill me. Amazing I was able to quit smoking with no problem and no help but I can't let go of soda...


 I did! I only made it to level 2 in 30 days (from low activity to doing this). It's rough but it's only 20 min. I only had 1 rest day a week. It kicked my ass but totally worth it!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone done Jillian Michaels 30 day shred? I was looking at before/after pics on a fitness forum and the results look great. I'm starting tomorrow. I dont think I'll change my diet though. I know myself and cutting out soda cold turkey would kill me. Amazing I was able to quit smoking with no problem and no help but I can't let go of soda...
I liked 30 day shred. Now granted, I never do anything past Level 1. I think it's a great way to get back into working out. It's also good when you don't have a ton of time, 18 minutes you're done! If you don't have weights handy, I would grab cans of soup, water bottles, etc get creative. Right now, I'm doing Blogilates Beginners Calendar. About 1/2 way through, 1 day off a week. 

Did some crazzzzy ass calf challenge yesterday and kinda dying today. Good LORD. For all you sadists -


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome! I have 3 sets of weights and a few different sized exercise balls. I need to put them all to use again. I'm going to force myself to do the 30 days straight through and will probably include riding my stationary bike while I watch my shows to get a little additional boost of cardio. Not sure what I'll switch to once the 30 days are up. Probably start using my pilates and barre dvds since they didn't feel so much like a "workout" for me. If I can pull this off, I might do a tough mudder in July. This will be the deciding factor. I won't do it if I can't stay committed to getting back into shape.


----------



## lissa1307 (Mar 15, 2014)

I switched to chewable chocolate calcium vitamins last week,don't taste great but if you need chocolate and are cutting out sweets its a good treat that your body needs. Also for sweet addicts Like me.lol..I agree,tea...skip sugar if you can or use honey instead,and sugar free candies. I haven't been on much lately, I kind of hit a bump on my road to healthy,been very tired and working so much..I've barely had time to eat or cook for that matter,we've had a lot of pizza and Chinese here.the pizza I don't even want,been a few nights I've grabbed a cpl cuties/halos out of the fridge and let the kids do pizza,and Chinese I've been getting veggies or soup...I know...so much salt...but eventually I will get back on track when things calm down...the stress alone has taken a huge toll. And chugging a mtn dew in the morning I know has taken its toll as well. But great job and congrats to those still truckin!


----------



## kotoko (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone have recommendations for a pilates mat for home use? I'm going to start Blogilates since I'm investing in contemporary and swing dance classes. No way I'm getting a gym membership! xD


----------



## slinka (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone have recommendations for a pilates mat for home use? I'm going to start Blogilates since I'm investing in contemporary and swing dance classes. No way I'm getting a gym membership! xD
Gosh, I have 2, and all I know is do NOT get the super thin one at wal mart (if you have hardwood floors, at least). I have a thicker blue one...nothing pretty and I can't find a brand on it, but it's so much better. I'm sure it wasn't expensive... But just look for a thicker foamy type (also, I have hardwood lol. If you have carpet, this probably isn't an issue.)

Does blogilates sell mats? I know she sells the covers...but I think there are also mats, so those are probably good,.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 23, 2014)

@kotoko check out the blogilates store! http://www.ogorgeous.com/products/yoga-mats I just got the purple one in the mail yesterday (and I ordered it on Weds or Thurs, SUPER fast shipping!!). I think it was $5 shipping, but I had a promo code (expired already sadly, but check the interwebs, maybe there's another one active!)

as @slinka said, her mat should be good for her work outs! I saw this one featured in one of her vids and wanted it immediately! It's pretty thick, but not massive and comes with a carrying case too, if I ever decide to venture out to classes. Pretty smoking deal for a quality mat I think! Only thing is, you def need to let it air out for a few days after opening it. I'm leaving it outside for now, unrolled, letting that new yoga mat (aka rubber) smell go away before practicing on it! 

Good luck with her workouts! I am on day 23 of her beginners calendar and it's been really great! Some days, I just don't want to do it, but push through and am so happy that I did. I feel stronger too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beauty-makeup (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey I might want to join in too! I need to keep myself healthy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we can talk in the forums and maybe if anyone wants to private message we could be fitness buddies and trade food logs or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks, @rachelshine and @slinka !

I got really impatient and got a rando-brand mat for $13 during my Homegoods haul. I don't feel too bad since I used my entire $100 gift card on that trip and it was so worth it! It works okay on my rug/hardwood floor and since I'll be working out with my bf on weekends, I'll consider getting the Blogilates mat in the future and keeping this one as a backup!

I worked out yesterday (nothing major, like a very small amount of push ups, sit ups, and planks), and I was sore today! How not okay is that?! I'm sooo out of shape lol.


----------



## LolaJay (Mar 24, 2014)

Just found this thread - hello ladies! I did Blogilates last summer - I loved it! I'm never good at sticking with anything, but I found myself working out more with it. I really love kickboxing - I'm starting back up this week after a 7 month hiatus, (working and coaching full-time so I was always too tired for class) but I am really excited to get back into it. Class is only 2x a week but it's intense. Once it starts to warm up I will walk/run in addition to class. I'm 5'1 and every extra pound I have on me makes me very uncomfortable. I haven't been watching my food much at all, but I feel like now that I'm 30 I just need to take certain precautions. Just trying to be healthier and feel better! What else do you guys do? What works best for you? I did a raw diet a couple summers ago - that worked wonders and I was down to like 112lbs. I also felt better than ever. I'm married now though so it's harder because my husband can just eat any old crap and not gain an ounce, and I'm bad with temptation when it comes to food! Anyway, I guess just looking for any advice/support! And also if I can provide the same for anyone else I'm happy to!


----------



## kotoko (Mar 24, 2014)

I did the very first day of Blogilates beginner month today and I couldn't do half of it hahaha. I don't know if I should keep trying to hit it up or just move on and rehash the month until I get stronger. I do love the moves and the muscle burn though!

My cheapy mat is certainly feeling cheap, and my back feels the floor... I don't know how much the cushyness affects pilates, though, and does it inhibit anything? I want to invest in a better thicker one, but only if it doesn't take anything away from the workouts. @slinka @rachelshine Any thoughts?


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 24, 2014)

@kotoko I was able to use the blogilates mat today and found it to be pretty great! I think the trick is finding a mat that isn't insanely thick (because it will throw off your balance during poses like downward dog) but you need one that will still support your knees/lower back, esp with all the core exercises that Cassey throws at you!

@LolaJay ahhh, I really want to do kickboxing classes! I had the Wii Fit for a while and my favorite exercise on it was definitely the kickboxing/boxing sections. I think I'll look into classes in my area after I build up my strength/stamina more. I gotta get back into cardio (ugggh).


----------



## slinka (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the very first day of Blogilates beginner month today and I couldn't do half of it hahaha. I don't know if I should keep trying to hit it up or just move on and rehash the month until I get stronger. I do love the moves and the muscle burn though!

My cheapy mat is certainly feeling cheap, and my back feels the floor... I don't know how much the cushyness affects pilates, though, and does it inhibit anything? I want to invest in a better thicker one, but only if it doesn't take anything away from the workouts. @slinka @rachelshine Any thoughts?
Basically what @rachelshine said....shouldn't be insanely thick (I have yet to find one too thick, but I don't go out looking for them often either =p) but definitely avoid the super-thin ones. Maybe lay it out and try it before you buy, lol.


----------



## slinka (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just found this thread - hello ladies!

I did Blogilates last summer - I loved it! I'm never good at sticking with anything, but I found myself working out more with it.

I really love kickboxing - I'm starting back up this week after a 7 month hiatus, (working and coaching full-time so I was always too tired for class) but I am really excited to get back into it. Class is only 2x a week but it's intense. Once it starts to warm up I will walk/run in addition to class.

I'm 5'1 and every extra pound I have on me makes me very uncomfortable. I haven't been watching my food much at all, but I feel like now that I'm 30 I just need to take certain precautions. Just trying to be healthier and feel better!

What else do you guys do? What works best for you?

I did a raw diet a couple summers ago - that worked wonders and I was down to like 112lbs. I also felt better than ever. I'm married now though so it's harder because my husband can just eat any old crap and not gain an ounce, and I'm bad with temptation when it comes to food!

Anyway, I guess just looking for any advice/support! And also if I can provide the same for anyone else I'm happy to!
Hi! Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gosh, I change up what I do allllll the time...because I get bored and have the attention span of a 3 year old. I am lucky in that I like so many things though, so I can decide to bellydance for a month, or do pole dancing, or jillian michaels or zumba...etc. =p
You certainly are wise for keeping tabs on your health now- always better to build good habits while you're young so being healthy is just a given later on, when life is a tad more difficult/you're stuck in your ways. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @kotoko I was able to use the blogilates mat today and found it to be pretty great! I think the trick is finding a mat that isn't insanely thick (because it will throw off your balance during poses like downward dog) but you need one that will still support your knees/lower back, esp with all the core exercises that Cassey throws at you!

@LolaJay ahhh, I really want to do kickboxing classes! I had the Wii Fit for a while and my favorite exercise on it was definitely the kickboxing/boxing sections. *I think I'll look into classes in my area after I build up my strength/stamina more*. I gotta get back into cardio (ugggh). 
Definitely look at local Karate studios in your area and see if they offer it - I do kickboxing at one and it's so much cheaper than a gym, and I never feel intimidated if I can't do something as well as other people because there are people there of all shapes and ages! I always feel too intimidated to join a gym so it's the perfect solution for me. ALSO, don't wait until you build up your stamina and strength - that's what the class helps you do! I know where I take it it's technically "cardio-kickboxing". It's just such a great class and I hope you can find something like it in your area!


----------



## beauty-makeup (Mar 25, 2014)

Can yoga help me lose weight and stay fit if I do it as a workout?


----------



## beauty-makeup (Mar 25, 2014)

I know I can burn calories with yoga especially if it's power yoga and I know it helps keep me fit I guess I'm Just asking for any personal expiriences from People who have lost weight doing yoga


----------



## kotoko (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @kotoko I was able to use the blogilates mat today and found it to be pretty great! I think the trick is finding a mat that isn't insanely thick (because it will throw off your balance during poses like downward dog) but you need one that will still support your knees/lower back, esp with all the core exercises that Cassey throws at you!

@LolaJay ahhh, I really want to do kickboxing classes! I had the Wii Fit for a while and my favorite exercise on it was definitely the kickboxing/boxing sections. I think I'll look into classes in my area after I build up my strength/stamina more. I gotta get back into cardio (ugggh). 


Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Basically what @rachelshine said....shouldn't be insanely thick (I have yet to find one too thick, but I don't go out looking for them often either =p) but definitely avoid the super-thin ones. Maybe lay it out and try it before you buy, lol.

Hmm! Mine was thicker than the other mats available. Maybe my body's just not strong enough lol...

Missed yesterday's exercising in lieu of cleaning. I'll get back on it today!


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm having an "I can't sleep" night and was looking through the new posts section and stumbled across this and decided I would join. About 8 weeks ago I slipped on a patch of ice and got myself a nasty, grade 2 ligament tear (sprain) in my ankle. The doctor, once she let me start walking on it again said not to do any exercise beyond walking and the rehab ankle exercises for 8 weeks. She said by then my ankle should have improved to at least 75-80% of what it used to be (though she said it'd probably never be 100% again). Tuesday marked 8 weeks and aside from sitting certain ways I feel like my ankle is well enough to take on proper exercise again. What is your goal? Lose 15 pounds and tone my abs (maybe even my thighs as long as my ass stays looking great-it's one thing I seem to feel always looks awesome so I just go with it lol). After my wedding I was a bit underweight bitni gained about 15lbs more than I wanted. What is your motivation? I used to enjoy running until I developed asthmam I kinda miss it. I want to be able to run again without the inhaler. What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.) Starting, eating when bored, snacking late at night/before bed,too much soda What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? Begin with exercise at least every other day, cut out soda to one per day until I can cut it without suffering severe withdraws, drink more water and maybe more tea and juice, eat more veggies (I'd add fruit but I have a texture thing that leaves me gagging as soon as fruit touches my mouth so I get fruit servings from juice)...there's a lt of stuff I need to change. So... my question for you ladies is this: what advice do you have for someone returning to exercise after a major joint injury that also has exercise allergy andcold Iinduced asthma? I know start slowly and don't overdo it. I was making good progress with my asthma until I had a bad attack a few konths back and it's like I've never exercised in my life now and I hate it. So I don't really know where to start since I have to adjust for these two things.So any ideas that'll get me doing more than walking (seriously not enough and it's getting on my nerves) would be helpful! ETA: I don't really have access to a gym. No money for memberships anywhere and the military gym I would have access to is closed to be remodeled. And I'm moving in one month. When we get where my hubby is being sent I SHOULD have access but moving is hectic so it could be a month and a half to two months before I can access a gym and since that's the case, my favorite low impact asthma safe exercise of swimming is out since it's not warm enough yet.


----------



## Olga Ok (Mar 27, 2014)

> I'm having an "I can't sleep" night and was looking through the new posts section and stumbled across this and decided I would join. About 8 weeks ago I slipped on a patch of ice and got myself a nasty, grade 2 ligament tear (sprain) in my ankle. The doctor, once she let me start walking on it again said not to do any exercise beyond walking and the rehab ankle exercises for 8 weeks. She said by then my ankle should have improved to at least 75-80% of what it used to be (though she said it'd probably never be 100% again). Tuesday marked 8 weeks and aside from sitting certain ways I feel like my ankle is well enough to take on proper exercise again. What is your goal? Lose 15 pounds and tone my abs (maybe even my thighs as long as my ass stays looking great-it's one thing I seem to feel always looks awesome so I just go with it lol). After my wedding I was a bit underweight bitni gained about 15lbs more than I wanted. What is your motivation? I used to enjoy running until I developed asthmam I kinda miss it. I want to be able to run again without the inhaler. What is your biggest downfall (when it comes to diet/exercise...i.e.-binging, carb addiction, emotional eating, snackaholic, etc.) Starting, eating when bored, snacking late at night/before bed,too much soda What are you going to change in your life to achieve your goals? Begin with exercise at least every other day, cut out soda to one per day until I can cut it without suffering severe withdraws, drink more water and maybe more tea and juice, eat more veggies (I'd add fruit but I have a texture thing that leaves me gagging as soon as fruit touches my mouth so I get fruit servings from juice)...there's a lt of stuff I need to change. So... my question for you ladies is this: what advice do you have for someone returning to exercise after a major joint injury that also has exercise allergy andcold Iinduced asthma? I know start slowly and don't overdo it. I was making good progress with my asthma until I had a bad attack a few konths back and it's like I've never exercised in my life now and I hate it. So I don't really know where to start since I have to adjust for these two things.So any ideas that'll get me doing more than walking (seriously not enough and it's getting on my nerves) would be helpful! ETA: I don't really have access to a gym. No money for memberships anywhere and the military gym I would have access to is closed to be remodeled. And I'm moving in one month. When we get where my hubby is being sent I SHOULD have access but moving is hectic so it could be a month and a half to two months before I can access a gym and since that's the case, my favorite low impact asthma safe exercise of swimming is out since it's not warm enough yet.


 Maybe you should try yoga? YouTube has a lot of fitness workouts, even the real-time ones


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Maybe you should try yoga? YouTube has a lot of fitness workouts, even the real-time ones


 I tried yoga back before I got hurt and I couldn't get into it. It really hurt my joints on my wrists then and it was beginner's yoga too. I really like High Intensity Interval Training but I don't want to rush my ankle into that ya know? I just don't know any low impact stuff. Maybe I should call my sis in law and have her ask her trainer...


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 27, 2014)

I LOVE hiit, its the only exercise I seem to stick with and not get bored of. Other than ballet, which is imo the hardest workout of all, even for a former ballerina. I'm on phase 2 of 30, day shred and loving it! This is a tougher workout for me than p90x was. Love that it takes 20 min. If I want to do more I can and if not, I still worked my butt off. I wish I would have started working out in my late twenties. I always thought "I'll be a size 0 forever!" Yea right. Being short, every extra pound is really visible to me and I just dont feel good. I just need to tighten up. I sat on my butt for too long! And I esd just diagnosed with scoliosis, so exercise is the only means of pain relief. I'm going to try pilates mixed in with my 30 day shred.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I LOVE hiit, its the only exercise I seem to stick with and not get bored of. Other than ballet, which is imo the hardest workout of all, even for a former ballerina. I'm on phase 2 of 30, day shred and loving it! This is a tougher workout for me than p90x was. Love that it takes 20 min. If I want to do more I can and if not, I still worked my butt off. I wish I would have started working out in my late twenties. I always thought "I'll be a size 0 forever!" Yea right. Being short, every extra pound is really visible to me and I just dont feel good. I just need to tighten up. I sat on my butt for too long! And I esd just diagnosed with scoliosis, so exercise is the only means of pain relief. I'm going to try pilates mixed in with my 30 day shred.


 Is pilates a low impact exercise? I've heard good things about pilates. I'd be willing to give that a go ifit is. I'll ask a friend who does pilates. She has a bit of a bad knee and some other ristrictive stuff so who knows.Thanks for mentioning pilates I'd forgotten about that!


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 27, 2014)

It seems like you could customize pilates more than most exercises for injuries. I also like seated or swatting punches to kick up heart rate when I'm inured.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 27, 2014)

> It seems like you could customize pilates more than most exercises for injuries. I also like seated or swatting punches to kick up heart rate when I'm inured.


 Not sure I've heard of that or seen it done... might be something I can do to help burn some calories. I do love my cardio but my lungs don't haha...but I think I will definitely try the pilates! And hopefully I'll be able to kick my eat healthier campaign off tonight since I'd already made out to lunch and movies plans with friends so I can see them before I move away. Time to figure out how to calculate the calories in my made from scratch meals!


----------



## tallison (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. It's been a long time since I checked in, but I want to start posting more regularly here to keep motivated. I got engaged in February and that really derailed my fitness goals (wanted to lose 5 lbs in February, gained 5 lbs instead, eeeeeekkk). I'm back on a clean eating plan (high protein, low sugar, lots of plant based nutrients and whole unprocessed foods) and back down to my Pre-engagement weight, and down a pound from there. I walk to work each day ( about 30 mins round trip) but I need to tone up and I'd like to lose and maintain about 20 lbs...in the last year I've lost a total of 30 lbs (started in April of 2013, went down consistently until October at about 40 lbs lost, gained back 10 over the last few months/over holidays) I'm 5'10, and this would put me at 135 (I'm 154 right now). I gain weight easily in my middle so I need to tone there, but I'd also like to develop and sculpt my legs and arms. My motivation is a potential TV appearance this summer as well as an upcoming wedding, eeeekk!! I'm just struggling to stay motivated amidst writing my dissertation, working, and just not generally being in the habit of working out (my job is very active and I walk a lot, but I generally feel quite flabby these days). Just wanted to check in and say hi, because coming here and writing it down makes me feel motivated.


----------



## slinka (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone. It's been a long time since I checked in, but I want to start posting more regularly here to keep motivated. I got engaged in February and that really derailed my fitness goals (wanted to lose 5 lbs in February, gained 5 lbs instead, eeeeeekkk). I'm back on a clean eating plan (high protein, low sugar, lots of plant based nutrients and whole unprocessed foods) and back down to my Pre-engagement weight, and down a pound from there. I walk to work each day ( about 30 mins round trip) but I need to tone up and I'd like to lose and maintain about 20 lbs...in the last year I've lost a total of 30 lbs (started in April of 2013, went down consistently until October at about 40 lbs lost, gained back 10 over the last few months/over holidays)

I'm 5'10, and this would put me at 135 (I'm 154 right now). I gain weight easily in my middle so I need to tone there, but I'd also like to develop and sculpt my legs and arms. My motivation is a potential TV appearance this summer as well as an upcoming wedding, eeeekk!! I'm just struggling to stay motivated amidst writing my dissertation, working, and just not generally being in the habit of working out (my job is very active and I walk a lot, but I generally feel quite flabby these days). Just wanted to check in and say hi, because coming here and writing it down makes me feel motivated.
Congrats!

Glad to see ya back and back on the wagon =p  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 2, 2014)

Started back up at kickboxing this week - I am SO SORE! But back at it tonight!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 2, 2014)

I did it-  I signed up for the 21 Day Fix. I'll let you all know how it is when it gets here! I'm excited


----------



## slinka (Apr 2, 2014)

My stomach has been so sensitive lately... guess it's time to start eliminating things to figure out what's hurting it. All I wanna do is lay curled up in a fetal position. No work out for me today, but it's ok since I don't think I can physically handle eating much of anything. :,(


----------



## puzzlepopples (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm new to this thread but not to trying to lose weight. I'm a yo-yo dieter. I have a fun/exciting/special even coming up, I lose weight. The event is over I gain weight. It's bad. I went on a cruise in 2011 and 2013 and lost around 30 lbs for each cruise but gained it back once i was home. Now, I have to stop being mad at myself and lose weight for good. I've gained a lot of weight over the past year because I have chronic low back pain and there are days that it hurts to walk, stand, sit or lay down. So on those days working out is out of the question. The pain hasn't been as bad lately so I've been back on track.

I like to switch my workouts up to keep my body guessing. I don't go to the gym because I have hundreds of workout dvd's. I have dvd's that either came as a system or I grouped them together to make their own system. I tend to do about a month long rotation with each set then move on to something else. My current workout is The Firm Cardio Weight system. It's a mixture of cardio and circuit training. I really like it. I also try to get in my 10,000 steps a day.

My biggest vice is food, mainly chocolate and bread. I'm trying to get better about what I eat and include more fruits and vegetables in my diet. It's a work in progress but I hope I can stay motivated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My stomach has been so sensitive lately... guess it's time to start eliminating things to figure out what's hurting it. All I wanna do is lay curled up in a fetal position. No work out for me today, but it's ok since I don't think I can physically handle eating much of anything. :,(
Aww, Slinka! Feel better!

I'm kind of with you. I have Celiac's, but usually my tolerance to gluten is pretty strong. But it's been bothering me like crazy these past few weeks.

I hope you figure out what's up with your tummy. (Æ†Ë˜âŒ£Ë˜)(Ë˜âŒ£Ë˜)Ë˜âŒ£Ë˜ C)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 2, 2014)

> I did it- Â I signed up for the 21 Day Fix. I'll let you all know how it is when it gets here! I'm excitedÂ


 I was thinking of you! Lol now I wanna sign up for it too... which one did you sign up for? I saw there was one on one site that was $60 and another that's $160


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm joining this group! I have about 16lbs I'd like to shed and need some support beyond my husband.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm joining this group! I have about 16lbs I'd like to shed and need some support beyond my husband.





Welcome!! I'm with you, except my husband is not much help. The other day I came downstairs after I got ready to go out, and I was like "Do I look ok?" and he just SHRUGGED HIS SHOULDERS!!!!

I was not happy.

When I'm trying to get back in shape I start slow - this time I started eating healthier breakfast (aka no McDonalds or Tim Hortons every morning...gross to admit but it happens!), cut down on pop/caffeine (from 1 pop a day to 2-3/week now), and pack my lunch. It's only been 2 weeks and I already feel better every day and have lost 3lbs. I think you just need to do what works for you. I know that if I try to set crazy goals I never achieve them. I know that I won't work out every single day - but if I start with a goal of 2/week then add on, it's much more likely to be accomplished!

Most importantly though, GOOD LUCK! And come share what is working for you!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was thinking of you! Lol now I wanna sign up for it too... which one did you sign up for? I saw there was one on one site that was $60 and another that's $160
I signed up for the $160 one because that one has a month of Shakeology. I figured why not try it since I heard its good at helping you stay full and curbing your sweet tooth (which I totally need). I was kinda iffy on trying it cause if I like it then its like $130 a month!!!! I'm waiting very impatiently for my 21 Day Fix to ship. But I'm eating all my junk food now while I wait, LOL. I'm terrible.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for the $160 one because that one has a month of Shakeology. I figured why not try it since I heard its good at helping you stay full and curbing your sweet tooth (which I totally need). I was kinda iffy on trying it cause if I like it then its like $130 a month!!!! I'm waiting very impatiently for my 21 Day Fix to ship. But I'm eating all my junk food now while I wait, LOL. I'm terrible.
i think i might get the one sans-shakeology...maybe. there's a beachbody coach on instagram who i really like and i know she's gonna try to get me to get the highest one. i'm really curious to see what shakeology tastes like, i just dont wanna get hooked at pay $130 for shakes!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think i might get the one sans-shakeology...maybe. there's a beachbody coach on instagram who i really like and i know she's gonna try to get me to get the highest one. i'm really curious to see what shakeology tastes like, i just dont wanna get hooked at pay $130 for shakes!
I know, thats why I was iffy on doing it with shakeology! Oh well. I might not even like them haha. I found my coach on IG! She's a fellow daschund owner &amp; she had posted her before/after photos with the program, which totally made me want to do it. So She's my coach. She has a group on facebook with other ladies to support each other.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 3, 2014)

> I know, thats why I was iffy on doing it with shakeology! Oh well. I might not even like them haha. I found my coach on IG! She's a fellow daschund owner &amp; she had posted her before/after photos with the program, which totally made me want to do it. So She's my coach. She has a group on facebook with other ladies to support each other.


 One of my friends is doing T25 and is planning on adding shakeology to her routine but it's just SO SO expensive.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, thats why I was iffy on doing it with shakeology! Oh well. I might not even like them haha. I found my coach on IG! She's a fellow daschund owner &amp; she had posted her before/after photos with the program, which totally made me want to do it. So She's my coach. She has a group on facebook with other ladies to support each other.
I've tried Shakeology before (free pack to try from a BB coach) and didn't like it at all. I couldn't even drink the whole thing. But, I'm a very picky eater and don't like a lot of things. I'm glad I didn't pay for it. If you try it I hope you like it. I've heard good things about it, I just couldn't handle drinking it.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 3, 2014)

I love Beachbody and their programs are awesome! I even wanted to become a coach at some point... Except for the fact that I don't want to push Shakeology on people. I think people should eat real food. I have to find something I can stick to long term, so shakes are out for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puzzlepopples* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've tried Shakeology before (free pack to try from a BB coach) and didn't like it at all. I couldn't even drink the whole thing. But, I'm a very picky eater and don't like a lot of things. I'm glad I didn't pay for it. If you try it I hope you like it. I've heard good things about it, I just couldn't handle drinking it. 
I somewhat hope I don't like because then I won't get hooked on it, LOL. That does remind me though @usofjessamerica  that if you aren't happy with Shakeology or 21 Day Fix, they have a 30 day garuntee I believe!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 3, 2014)

> I somewhat hope I don't like because then I won't get hooked on it, LOL. That does remind me though @usofjessamerica Â  that if you aren't happy with Shakeology or 21 Day Fix, they have a 30 day garuntee I believe!Â


 Ahh good point. Turns out an old friend of mine is a coach. I think she became a coach for the discounts lol. Now I'm not sure if I want her to be my coach or the lady on Instagram... Or if it matters at all


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahh good point. Turns out an old friend of mine is a coach. I think she became a coach for the discounts lol. Now I'm not sure if I want her to be my coach or the lady on Instagram... Or if it matters at all
I think that is why a lot of people are coaches!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hmmm...I'd pick whoever inspires you more or whoever might be more helpful or care about your journey but not in a pushing way to get you to buy all the Beachbody stuff, haha.  

Like my coach has the group, posts inspiring pictures, asks how everyone is doing, posts meal ideas, etc. She's really into it!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love Beachbody and their programs are awesome! I even wanted to become a coach at some point... Except for the fact that I don't want to push Shakeology on people. I think people should eat real food. I have to find something I can stick to long term, so shakes are out for me!




I feel the same way. I like to eat food. I don't care how filling a shake is, if I don't have the satisfaction of chewing I won't feel satiated. I am a huge fan of Beachbody workout programs though. Sadly, my broke self can't afford to buy them. The first I ever purchased was Yoga Booty Ballet. I'm a dork. lol But it's fun. I think the workout you enjoy is the one that will work. So I stick to dance type programs (YBB and Hip Hop Abs).


----------



## slinka (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww, Slinka! Feel better!

I'm kind of with you. I have Celiac's, but usually my tolerance to gluten is pretty strong. But it's been bothering me like crazy these past few weeks.

I hope you figure out what's up with your tummy. (Æ†Ë˜âŒ£Ë˜)(Ë˜âŒ£Ë˜)Ë˜âŒ£Ë˜ C)
Oy, Celiac's is a witch. Sorry you have to deal with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luckily I'm pretty sure I don't have that or a gluten sensitivity even, but I have been eating gluten-free (unintentionally) just....because that's how I'm eating, lol. If y'all knew how poorly I was eating, you'd be disgusted (It's all whole foods...butttt....I'm guilty of being the worst phase eater on the planet, so I've literally only been eating steamed asparagus and grapefruit for...a long while now, and yes I KNOW how awful that is. I know. Don't do as Slinka is currently doing. But it sure makes food elimination process easier! lol).

After I posted how bad I was feeling, a few hours passed and it seemed to had gone away. I had only had 150 calories so far that day, so I decided to make something sweet to make me feel a little better and get some more calories in (And decided to eat something different, because....I NEED TO)- I made a DELICIOUS vegan "ice cream" from a frozen banana and 6 frozen strawberries with some cinnamon and vanilla, almond and chocolate flavor drops. Annnnddddd, shortly after eating it, proceeded to have the WORST pain in my stomach. Really. I have a pretty darn high pain tolerance, and I was seriously thinking I might be dying/need to go to the ER. (Also, I thought "Maybe I should record my last moments...for Instagram...lmao) Ended up vomiting (Which I RARELY do). Pain didn't subside 'till....oh, 5 hours later? Awful. So, I was wayyyyy to scared to eat anything today, I just couldn't handle risking another day/night like last night, it was really that bad. I finally mustered up the courage to drink some tea, and luckily no pain. God I hope that it was some crazy quick stomach bug or something... I hope there's nothing seriously wrong with my stomach :,( I've been worries about some minor pains after eating for this past couple of months (didn't happen every time, but happened often....but never bothersome enough to really get me super worried)).

I hope your tummy settles down, no one should be feeling tummy pains, damnit!

OH! You guise- I totally got some new cute sports bras ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I needed them badly, and I always get so excited to use new workout thingies- proper motivation eh? I wanna try to start jogging outside, like a normal non-hermit person- y'know, when it finally freaking stops snowing!

So I see a lot of you are doing T25 and the like- how's that? Should I join in? I assume it costs money, yeah? How much? One of my old professors is doing it too, lol. I feel like I'm not a cool kid now.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 4, 2014)

I got my 21 Day Fix in today!!! @usofjessamerica    OMG so I open the box and the containers are SO SO SO tiny!! I couldn't believe it. I seriously thought they forget to send me the rest LOL. 

My family is annoying me. Saying that I look better with a little fat on me and that I'm going to starve myself, etc. They don't understand that I'm doing this to become healthier and get toned up. My grandma is diabetic (her mom was as well) and my grandmother continues to buy the family TONS of sweets, donuts, cake, whatever even though she can't eat it. Seriously?!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

> I got my 21 Day Fix in today!!! @usofjessamerica Â  Â  OMG so I open the box and the containers are SO SO SO tiny!! I couldn't believe it. I seriously thought they forget to send me the rest LOL.Â  My family is annoying me. Saying that I look better with a little fat on me and that I'm going to starve myself, etc. They don't understand that I'm doing this to become healthier and get toned up. My grandma is diabetic (her mom was as well) and my grandmother continues to buy the family TONS of sweets, donuts, cake, whatever even though she can't eat it. Seriously?!Â


 My potential coach is sending my samples of shakeology! I think I'll decide if I should do it ... Or you can tell me the sizes of the containers and what to do and I'll give you like, $30 LOLOLOL JK (But seriously, beach body has the lockdown on people not reselling their stuff. At least I have a hard time finding DVDs, etc. Cheaper!) I'm not sure if I'll do it but I would love if you give me updates! PM me whenever!!


----------



## tallison (Apr 5, 2014)

> Oy, Celiac's is a witch. Sorry you have to deal with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luckily I'm pretty sure I don't have that or a gluten sensitivity even, but I have been eating gluten-free (unintentionally) just....because that's how I'm eating, lol. If y'all knew how poorly I was eating, you'd be disgusted (It's all whole foods...butttt....I'm guilty of being the worst phase eater on the planet, so I've literally only been eating steamed asparagus and grapefruit for...a long while now, and yes I KNOW how awful that is. I know. Don't do as Slinka is currently doing.Â But it sure makes food elimination process easier! lol). After I posted how bad I was feeling, a few hours passed and it seemed to had gone away. I had only had 150 calories so far that day, so I decided to make something sweet to make me feel a little better and get some more calories in (And decided to eat something different, because....I NEED TO)- I made a DELICIOUS vegan "ice cream" from a frozen banana and 6 frozen strawberries with some cinnamon and vanilla, almond and chocolate flavor drops. Annnnddddd, shortly after eating it, proceeded to have the WORST pain in my stomach. Really. I have a pretty darn high pain tolerance, and I was seriouslyÂ thinking I might be dying/need to go to the ER. (Also, I thought "Maybe I should record my last moments...for Instagram...lmao)Â Ended up vomiting (Which I RARELY do). Pain didn't subside 'till....oh, 5 hours later? Awful. So, I was wayyyyy to scared to eat anything today, I just couldn't handle risking another day/night like last night, it was really that bad. I finally mustered up the courage to drink some tea, and luckily no pain. God I hope that it was some crazy quick stomach bug or something... I hope there's nothing seriously wrong with my stomach :,( I've been worries about some minor pains after eating for this past couple of months (didn't happen every time, but happened often....but never bothersome enough to really get me super worried)). I hope your tummy settles down, no one should be feeling tummy pains, damnit! OH! You guise- I totally got some new cute sports bras ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I needed them badly, and I always get so excited to use new workout thingies- proper motivation eh? I wanna try to start jogging outside, like a normal non-hermit person- y'know, when it finally freaking stops snowing! So I see a lot of you are doing T25 and the like- how's that? Should I join in? I assume it costs money, yeah? How much? One of my old professors is doing it too, lol. I feel like I'm not a cool kid now.


 Where did you pick up your sports bras from? I need to pick some up. I gain and lose weight in my chest constantly, so I am always looking for a good fitting supportive bra for running. I'm a 34D, so it ca be really tricky. I hope you're feeling better and that the snow is stopped! I'm still struggling a bit, but sticking to my whole foods diet and walking to work each day, but I need to get back into toning up.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 5, 2014)

> > I'm joining this group! I have about 16lbs I'd like to shed and need some support beyond my husband.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Welcome!! I'm with you, except my husband is not much help. The other day I came downstairs after I got ready to go out, and I was like "Do I look ok?" and he just SHRUGGED HIS SHOULDERS!!!! I was not happy. When I'm trying to get back in shape I start slow - this time I started eating healthier breakfast (aka no McDonalds or Tim Hortons every morning...gross to admit but it happens!), cut down on pop/caffeine (from 1 pop a day to 2-3/week now), and pack my lunch. It's only been 2 weeks and I already feel better every day and have lost 3lbs. I think you just need to do what works for you. I know that if I try to set crazy goals I never achieve them. I know that I won't work out every single day - but if I start with a goal of 2/week then add on, it's much more likely to be accomplished! Most importantly though, GOOD LUCK! And come share what is working for you!


 Hi, and thanks!! Congrats on losing 3# so far!!! It's amazing how the little tweaks can produce great results so fast, and crazy how the difference of just a few pounds can make us feel so much better. Keep it up!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get what you're saying about the husband shrug, too. Mine does the same thing and makes out like it's too routine if he tells me I look good too often. Men. I lead a pretty healthy lifestyle already but some stressors have come my way and lingered the past few years and they've caused weight to fluctuate. A few months before I hit 30, I decided I was going to lose weight; I cut out all carbonation and opted for green tea instead, started walking every night after work and had a routine meal plan (was admittedly just boring ol' cans of soup, but I see food as simply utilitarian), and i managed to drop 30# in 6 months. But two years later, some of the weight has crept back on and I'm trying desperately to get back down. I love love love walking and am SO frustrated that there's always something to keep me from exercising. My goal is to lose 16# and get some killer arms in the process. Meals at work (sedentary overnight-shifter here) consist of light Progresso soups and the occasional blueberry lowfat yogurt (I'm on a Burn Notice kick and if the yogurt does Michael Weston's body that good - and it's so, sooooo good - then I must follow suit) or piece of fruit or vegetable. It's easy enough for me to lose weight, but w a snacker husband always around, it's hard keeping on track. But I just keep telling myself that I did it before and can do it again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Where did you pick up your sports bras from? I need to pick some up. I gain and lose weight in my chest constantly, so I am always looking for a good fitting supportive bra for running. I'm a 34D, so it ca be really tricky.

I hope you're feeling better and that the snow is stopped!

I'm still struggling a bit, but sticking to my whole foods diet and walking to work each day, but I need to get back into toning up.

I'm a 32DD/34D and I have so much trouble finding sports bras too (and don't even get me started on bikini tops), especially when they're just sized S/M/L because S fits my torso well but it looks like my boobs are trying to run away lmao and I practically have to peel them off after workouts (looking at you, VS). M will accommodate my boobs but then the band is loose and it ends up being useless. I only have one that fits comfortably and I can't even remember where I got it. The struggle lol.


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 5, 2014)

> I'm a 32DD/34D and I have so much trouble finding sports bras too (and don't even get me started on bikini tops), especially when they're just sized S/M/L because S fits my torso well but it looks like my boobs are trying to run away lmao and I practically have to peel them off after workouts (looking at you, VS). M will accommodate my boobs but then the band is loose and it ends up being useless. I only have one that fits comfortably and I can't even remember where I got it. The struggle lol.


 I'm a 36DD and I managed to find a sports bra ar Burlington of all places. It is hard to find sports bras. Harder to find a bikini top that keeps the girls in place... but the sports bra I have is great.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm a 36DD and I managed to find a sports bra ar Burlington of all places. It is hard to find sports bras. Harder to find a bikini top that keeps the girls in place... but the sports bra I have is great.

Yeah, my problem is that I work out 3-4 times a week but only do laundry once every 2 weeks, so reasonably I need at least 6 sports bras and I don't want them to all look the same either. So I've just been buying blindly when I find sports bras on sale and just hope they at least somewhat do their job lol.

for bikini tops it sucks because most of the ones on sale these days are the type that can be adjusted based on the bottom strap or bandeaus. The adjustable ones always drift apart and I don't feel like I'm secure in them, and bandeaus just don't offer enough support and I have the same problem with them as I do with sports bras (band/cup size mismatch). But I also refuse to buy the ones that basically look like a bra and even have underwires, because, well, they look like bras.


----------



## tallison (Apr 5, 2014)

> Yeah, my problem is that I work out 3-4 times a week but only do laundry once every 2 weeks, so reasonably I need at least 6 sports bras and I don't want them to all look the same either. So I've just been buying blindly when I find sports bras on sale and just hope they at least somewhat do their job lol. for bikini tops it sucks because most of the ones on sale these days are the type that can be adjusted based on the bottom strap or bandeaus. The adjustable ones always drift apart and I don't feel like I'm secure in them, and bandeaus just don't offer enough support and I have the same problem with them as I do with sports bras (band/cup size mismatch). But I also refuse to buy the ones that basically look like a bra and even have underwires, because, well, they look like bras.


 I think there is a special place in hell for companies who think that S/M/L sizing works for sports bras. I like to buy my workout stuff at Marshall's and Nordstrom Rack to save money, because workout clothes don't really go in and out of style. I have a hard time finding the right type of sports bras there, so I think maybe I need to venture into full price department store land to get at least one that fits me great. I'm so tall that I feel like bikinis leave me too exposed, I'm just not comfortable in them. I go for a one piece and the boobage never looks that great, but I've got legs for days, so who the hell cares.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think there is a special place in hell for companies who think that S/M/L sizing works for sports bras. I like to buy my workout stuff at Marshall's and Nordstrom Rack to save money, because workout clothes don't really go in and out of style. I have a hard time finding the right type of sports bras there, so I think maybe I need to venture into full price department store land to get at least one that fits me great.

I'm so tall that I feel like bikinis leave me too exposed, I'm just not comfortable in them. I go for a one piece and the boobage never looks that great, but I've got legs for days, so who the hell cares.

Right? As if generic clothing sizes weren't bad enough already. Yeah, honestly my entire wardrobe is made up of stuff I either bought on sale or at outlets or at dirt cheap places like F21 lol, I can't remember the last time I paid ticket price for anything. Like yesterday I managed to score a skirt from AX for $9 marked down from $78. It's more suited for a night out (or for the metal festival I'm going to in August - is it weird that I'm already trying to plan my outfits for the 3 days?) and I go out maybe once or twice a year so I would never have even bought it at half price, much less full price. But for 9 bucks? Um, done.

I always feel like one pieces leave me exposed! Mostly around the hip/butt area because I've got a super long torso so I usually have to size up, but then I've got shorter legs.. I'm so obsessive when it comes to swimwear, I was actually explaining my whole process to a friend the other day, poor guy probably hated himself for asking haha, all he really wanted to know was how much effort I go through to avoid tan lines.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right? As if generic clothing sizes weren't bad enough already. Yeah, honestly my entire wardrobe is made up of stuff I either bought on sale or at outlets or at dirt cheap places like F21 lol, I can't remember the last time I paid ticket price for anything. Like yesterday I managed to score a skirt from AX for $9 marked down from $78. It's more suited for a night out (or for the metal festival I'm going to in August - is it weird that I'm already trying to plan my outfits for the 3 days?) and I go out maybe once or twice a year so I would never have even bought it at half price, much less full price. But for 9 bucks? Um, done.

I always feel like one pieces leave me exposed! Mostly around the hip/butt area because I've got a super long torso so I usually have to size up, but then I've got shorter legs.. I'm so obsessive when it comes to swimwear, I was actually explaining my whole process to a friend the other day, poor guy probably hated himself for asking haha, all he really wanted to know was how much effort I go through to avoid tan lines.
I hate clothes shopping. My biggest issue is I'm pear shaped and short. So in order for something to fit my butt and hips it's loose in the waist or gaps. And even when I buy pants labeled "short" they're still too long. And I'm too cheap to pay for a tailor. I also can't remember when I paid full price for a clothing item. I go to the bargain/closeout type stores. Today I got a cute statement necklace and earrings (not clothing but hey) for $8. I saw a similar style at Target without the earrings for $20. Then I bought a pair of  jeans at a discount store for $6. I really don't want to pay too much for clothes at my current size because I'm going to lose weight!

I'm also very happy to say I'm down 5 lbs. Woot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I think there is a special place in hell for companies who think that S/M/L sizing works for sports bras. I like to buy my workout stuff at Marshall's and Nordstrom Rack to save money, because workout clothes don't really go in and out of style. I have a hard time finding the right type of sports bras there, so I think maybe I need to venture into full price department store land to get at least one that fits me great. I'm so tall that I feel like bikinis leave me too exposed, I'm just not comfortable in them. I go for a one piece and the boobage never looks that great, but I've got legs for days, so who the hell cares.


 To top it all off, a medium in one brand is a small in another or small is medium or large is really xl etc. They are not consistent with women's sizing the way they are with men's and it sucks. I can't tell my husband to buy me jeans or t-shirts because I have to try them on first. Sometimes I wear a medium shirt. Sometimes it's a large. Once in awhile small. Jeans...some brands it is one size (won't say what cause anytime I do and say I need to lose weight, even if I am five lbs short of being overweight, people tend to give me the ugh I hate you right now look)...other brands it is the next size up but in JUNIORS because women's jeans are only even numbers and there's no such thing as half sizes. I wish women's clothes would just do the sizing the way they do mens:inches. I swear clothing companies WANT women to feel bad about themselves so they constantly buy new clothes or something. Me, it just makes me wish I'd learned to sew and learned to make my own clothes. Heck, they sell denim at hobby lobby. Maybe I need to learn...it'd certainly be cheaper!


----------



## tallison (Apr 6, 2014)

> Right? As if generic clothing sizes weren't bad enough already. Yeah, honestly my entire wardrobe is made up of stuff I either bought on sale or at outlets or at dirt cheap places like F21Â lol, I can't remember the last time I paid ticket price for anything. Like yesterday I managed to score a skirt from AX for $9Â marked down from $78. It's more suited for a night out (or for the metal festival I'm going to in August - is it weird that I'm already trying to plan my outfits for the 3 days?)Â and I go out maybe once or twice a year so I would never have even bought it at half price, much less full price. But for 9 bucks? Um, done. I always feel like one pieces leave me exposed! MostlyÂ around the hip/butt area because I've got a super long torsoÂ so I usually have to size up, but then I've got shorter legs..Â I'm so obsessive when it comes to swimwear, I was actually explaining my whole process to a friend the other day, poor guy probably hated himself for asking haha, all he really wanted to know was how much effort I go through to avoid tan lines.


 I don't think it's weird at all. If you want to buy stuff on sale, you HAVE to get it ahead of time, and you have to buy what you love even if you might not use it for a month or two down the road.


> To top it all off, a medium in one brand is a small in another or small is medium or large is really xl etc. They are not consistent with women's sizing the way they are with men's and it sucks. I can't tell my husband to buy me jeans or t-shirts because I have to try them on first. Sometimes I wear a medium shirt. Sometimes it's a large. Once in awhile small. Jeans...some brands it is one size (won't say what cause anytime I do and say I need to lose weight, even if I am five lbs short of being overweight, people tend to give me the ugh I hate you right now look)...other brands it is the next size up but in JUNIORS because women's jeans are only even numbers and there's no such thing as half sizes. I wish women's clothes would just do the sizing the way they do mens:inches. I swear clothing companies WANT women to feel bad about themselves so they constantly buy new clothes or something. Me, it just makes me wish I'd learned to sew and learned to make my own clothes. Heck, they sell denim at hobby lobby. Maybe I need to learn...it'd certainly be cheaper!


 I understand what you mean about sizing and not wanting to say. I am right in the middle of the "healthy" BMI zone for my height, but I feel the most healthy when I am right on the very bottom end of the healthy range. Also, because I am tall (5'10") sizing for me is just a huge issue, and frankly I think the BMI calculations are way way off for taller people, they assume a large frame or something. Even though I look slim, I still need a size 8 or 10 and even at my lowest weight, I need a size 6 or 4....not that that really means anything because a size 6 in one brand is a size 4 or 8 in another brand. Don't even get me started on sleeve/pant/dress length. I absolutely cannot wear anything from target or walmart, its simply made for a smaller boxier woman. Forever 21 is cut too junior. H&amp;M works ok, but the brands that fit a taller frame the best are all really expensive brands (that use actual tall people as the fit models). This is why I forever have to be shopping sales and discount stores, because I really can't get away with walking into a mall store and getting a good fit, I need the more expensive lines for the fit, but of course I cannot even nearly afford full price. I've been doing a lot of shopping at Nordstrom Rack, stuff there is still more than I'd like to spend, but I can get good fitting, well made clothes at a more reasonable price. I like their workout clothes too, but I think I need to start shopping elsewhere for the sports bras because of the sizing issue, I'm just not going to buy any more with the S/M/L sizing.


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think it's weird at all. If you want to buy stuff on sale, you HAVE to get it ahead of time, and you have to buy what you love even if you might not use it for a month or two down the road.
I understand what you mean about sizing and not wanting to say. I am right in the middle of the "healthy" BMI zone for my height, but I feel the most healthy when I am right on the very bottom end of the healthy range. Also, because I am tall (5'10") sizing for me is just a huge issue, and frankly I think the BMI calculations are way way off for taller people, they assume a large frame or something. Even though I look slim, I still need a size 8 or 10 and even at my lowest weight, I need a size 6 or 4....not that that really means anything because a size 6 in one brand is a size 4 or 8 in another brand. Don't even get me started on sleeve/pant/dress length. I absolutely cannot wear anything from target or walmart, its simply made for a smaller boxier woman. Forever 21 is cut too junior. H&amp;M works ok, but the brands that fit a taller frame the best are all really expensive brands (that use actual tall people as the fit models). This is why I forever have to be shopping sales and discount stores, because I really can't get away with walking into a mall store and getting a good fit, I need the more expensive lines for the fit, but of course I cannot even nearly afford full price. I've been doing a lot of shopping at Nordstrom Rack, stuff there is still more than I'd like to spend, but I can get good fitting, well made clothes at a more reasonable price. I like their workout clothes too, but I think I need to start shopping elsewhere for the sports bras because of the sizing issue, I'm just not going to buy any more with the S/M/L sizing.
I think the ONLY consistent thing for sizing with me, regardless of my weight, is my dress size. I'm happily a size 8 in my dresses. Except my wedding gown because when I bought THAT I was a 34 D and I'm a 36DD now...It fits everywhere but the BREASTS ARGH! LOL! But yeah, I'm 5'7" so my weight looks fine on me but by BMI, if I was 5 pounds heavier I'd be overweight and I teeter dangerously close to that line. I always hated that I LOOKED so underweight when I was at the bottom of my healthy BMI level but now I really find myself missing that. It's kinda weird. But it's extraordinarily difficult to keep to a diet when you're traveling which I did all last week. It's even harder to keep to it when you're busy packing your home to move. I'm going to have to hit workouts like crazy once we've settled in to our new house because the next couple of weeks are going to be SO bad.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 6, 2014)

Idk if this has been talked about or not, I may have skipped over a lot of the posts (it was a lot to read lol), but have you thought about making a month to month thread? Kind of like the no/low-but support? I love the idea of this. I have been trying to lose weight for quite some time and I have been losing, but I struggle with motivation. I usually do zumba every morning, but with college I have been slacking a lot. I'd rather sleep in! Oh and the eating out! BAD! I just want to tone up a little and not be so fluffy. I am a size 14 and I love my curves, I just don't love all of them. Some of them need to go away...I'm looking at you love handles! Go away! I swear the only weight I have lost is in my boobs -.- (I know they are normally the first to go since they are fat, but still!) I want to be a size 8, but when it comes down to it, I just want to be toned with a sexy body. I don't care about a label.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 7, 2014)

For anyone interested in trying Shakeology, I used to drink it daily and it was absolutely NOT as magical as beachbody makes it sound. I drank it everyday for 5 months, it made me bloated, and unless you're drinking it with just the powder and water or milk the calories add up incredibly fast, I didn't notice any changes in my body besides what I was accomplishing through daily HIIT workouts. Try it first, but don't shell out the big money for it. I hope this helps some of you.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 7, 2014)

Rejoining the group 




 I had posted a few months ago &amp; was doing ok, but then I got really sick around the end of February. Haven't really been active at all since then! Also, the new diet my doctors have me on is a little funky &amp; is making me feel pretty unhealthy. I can't eat any fruits/veggies unless they're canned and it's driving me CRAZY. 

Anyway...I kind of wish I would have started this on the 1st but better late than never. I'm still not 100% so I'm sort of easing my way back into things &amp; then I'm hoping to find a more rigorous workout program for May. For April I'm jumping back into the Blogilates beginner's calendar (because it's been a while!) and taking the pup for daily walks since it's finally warm-ish outside!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For anyone interested in trying Shakeology, I used to drink it daily and it was absolutely NOT as magical as beachbody makes it sound. I drank it everyday for 5 months, it made me bloated, and unless you're drinking it with just the powder and water or milk the calories add up incredibly fast, I didn't notice any changes in my body besides what I was accomplishing through daily HIIT workouts.

Try it first, but don't shell out the big money for it. I hope this helps some of you.

I just tried my first shake and its NASTY!! I just did water with the strawberry shake &amp; so gross. No way am I finishing it! I'll try adding some fruit to it later but BLEH!! Luckily it has a garuntee! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rejoining the group 



 I had posted a few months ago &amp; was doing ok, but then I got really sick around the end of February. Haven't really been active at all since then! Also, the new diet my doctors have me on is a little funky &amp; is making me feel pretty unhealthy. I can't eat any fruits/veggies unless they're canned and it's driving me CRAZY. 

Anyway...I kind of wish I would have started this on the 1st but better late than never. I'm still not 100% so I'm sort of easing my way back into things &amp; then I'm hoping to find a more rigorous workout program for May. For April I'm jumping back into the Blogilates beginner's calendar (because it's been a while!) and taking the pup for daily walks since it's finally warm-ish outside! 
Welcome back! And totally better late than never!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm LOVING being able to take the dogs out for a walk - finally!!! 

So today is my first day of the 21 day fix. For break I did oatmeal with blueberries and greek yogurt with blueberries. Not too bad. Then I did the total body workout for 30 minutes. I love that they have a person who shows how to do it the modified way. I didn't have any weights so I did it the modified way which still kicked my butt!!  Had to pause a couple of times to take breaks but thats okay. I',m supposed to be drinking my shake now but its sooo sooo soo nasty!!! Overall feeling pretty good right now though.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 7, 2014)

@Sheeeeeelby when you say the 21 day fix containers are small  how small are we talking? I am not asking for exact measurements or whatever but are they just small? Or shockingly small? I guess this is still your first day but do you at least feel full/satisfied?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 7, 2014)

> For anyone interested in trying Shakeology, I used to drink it daily and it was absolutely NOT as magical as beachbody makes it sound. I drank it everyday for 5 months, it made me bloated, and unless you're drinking it with just the powder and water or milk the calories add up incredibly fast, I didn't notice any changes in my body besides what I was accomplishing through daily HIIT workouts. Try it first, but don't shell out the big money for it. I hope this helps some of you.


 That's really good to know. I haven't heard ANYONE say anything bad about it. It's really hard to find a bad review online with all these coaches and all. Ugh. The potential coach lady is going to send me samples so I can check them out.


----------



## slinka (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Where did you pick up your sports bras from? I need to pick some up. I gain and lose weight in my chest constantly, so I am always looking for a good fitting supportive bra for running. I'm a 34D, so it ca be really tricky.

I hope you're feeling better and that the snow is stopped!

I'm still struggling a bit, but sticking to my whole foods diet and walking to work each day, but I need to get back into toning up.
Sorry for the late response- I've been busy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (College crap runarounds and what not)

My real bra size is 28DD...or was it DDD? I don't even remember (I desperately need new bras btw- but I'm saving them as a "reward" for fitness goals. Or until my old ones absolutely can not function anymore lol)  or so, and I obviously have to settle for sister sizes in physical stores- which don't quite work the same for me. That being said, my bust realllllyyyyy isn't that big (I wish, If any of you are plastic surgeons, help a sista' out lol), I look more what the general uninformed would call a "c" cup. I bought my last 4 from Walmart 'cause they were the padded type that don't give much (Which I like- I'm terrified of gravity and my bad skin-genes!), and I find the Medium fits fairly well. I believe I got the Danskin type, I think they used to be called "keep your shape" because of the padding or whatever. My only problem is that sometimes, if worn for an extended period of time, under the arm can start to feel chafe-y, but it's usually not an issue.


----------



## slinka (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For anyone interested in trying Shakeology, I used to drink it daily and it was absolutely NOT as magical as beachbody makes it sound. I drank it everyday for 5 months, it made me bloated, and unless you're drinking it with just the powder and water or milk the calories add up incredibly fast, I didn't notice any changes in my body besides what I was accomplishing through daily HIIT workouts.

Try it first, but don't shell out the big money for it. I hope this helps some of you.
This is what I had imagined- are they supposed to be meal replacements? I never buy into shakes and stuff- I'm a (food/calorie) control freak so I like to prepare my own things. But I can see the calories adding up, especially from people not feeling satiated from the shake.

Speaking of bloating- my life today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh. Luckily I'm just taking care of life today from my home in some sweatpants lol. (I'm not sure I'm 100% recovered from my tummy troubles :/) Need to hydrate and flush this nastiness out of my body, STAT!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 7, 2014)

Ugh, that's a horrible feeling, get well soon!


----------



## slinka (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, that's a horrible feeling, get well soon!
Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 8, 2014)

> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sheeeeeelby when you say the 21 day fix containers are small  how small are we talking? I am not asking for exact measurements or whatever but are they just small? Or shockingly small? I guess this is still your first day but do you at least feel full/satisfi
I will take photos of them compared to something, but they are pretty small. But you get so many of the containers a day like I get 3 green which is 3 veggie servings. And I'll let you know how I feel once I can stick to an entire day of this LOL. I haven't been good these 2 days. 

For breakfast today, I had 3 slices turkey bacon which is okayyyy but I want real bacon haha. And cheerios without the milk, and then some fruit. Breakfast filled me up pretty good. 

But this darn shake is messing up my plans I had made. I tried the chocolate shake today, mixed with strawberries and peanut butter. It was much better than the strawberry shake but I still don't want to drink it, LOL. I'll most likely be returning the shakes!


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know if you guys keep a food journal but you might want to try Lose It. The phone app is awesome. You can just scan the bar ode and it records it. I use it along with Runkeeper to keep on track.


----------



## kotoko (Apr 9, 2014)

I made muffin quiches with spinach, onion, and cheddar for my breakfasts tonight! They came out a little... okay, well they were kind of failures, but I'll be adding some sriracha and eating a protein-packed morning meal at least!


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been making chia seed pudding for the past couple weeks and having it for breakfast. It's fills you up and has a ton of fiber, so it helps your digestive system. There's only like 5 ingredients and if you add fruit on top it's even better!! Plus you can make it ahead of time and grab it on your way out the door if you are like me and never on time for ANYTHING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2014)

> I've been making chia seed pudding for the past couple weeks and having it for breakfast. It's fills you up and has a ton of fiber, so it helps your digestive system. There's only like 5 ingredients and if you add fruit on top it's even better!! Plus you can make it ahead of time and grab it on your way out the door if you are like me and never on time for ANYTHING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What portions do you use? Mine always comes out weird!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 10, 2014)

> I don't know if you guys keep a food journal but you might want to try Lose It. The phone app is awesome. You can just scan the bar ode and it records it.Â I use it along with Runkeeper to keep on track.


 Yes! Lose It is a great app and so easy to log with. You can even add friends to help keep each other motivated! I used it when I lost my weight before and it was very helpful. Great suggestion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 10, 2014)

Does anyone use bento boxes to carry their meals? I've been using the LunchBots duo, trio, and quad, but I'm having trouble planning and prepping meals several days in advance. Any suggestions? When I get lazy I just warm a can of soup, but I really want to use the bento so I can incorporate lots of fresh veggies.


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What portions do you use? Mine always comes out weird!
@usofjessamerica I use this recipe: http://dailyburn.com/life/recipes/chia-breakfast-pudding/

2 cups of almond milk to 1/2 cup of chia seeds. The consistency is similar to tapioca pudding. I usually add half a packet of nectresse if it isn't sweet enough, but I find when I add fruit I usually don't need any additional sweetener. Also - I've used Agave nectar in place of the raw honey and I find that I prefer the taste with the agave nectar!


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone use bento boxes to carry their meals? I've been using the LunchBots duo, trio, and quad, but I'm having trouble planning and prepping meals several days in advance. Any suggestions? When I get lazy I just warm a can of soup, but I really want to use the bento so I can incorporate lots of fresh veggies.
I actually use the bentgo box and have several of them. I got my first one through PopSugar Must Have but found a great deal at Kohls Online for them.  I like that they come with a fork, knife and spoon (I forget everything!) and are a really nice container.  There is one main space and two smaller.  There is also a strap that holds it all together.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if you guys keep a food journal but you might want to try Lose It. The phone app is awesome. You can just scan the bar ode and it records it. I use it along with Runkeeper to keep on track.
Unfortunately the phone app is only for Iphone still but for those who don't have one you can also access on the internet.  It is awesome as others say.  They have A LOT of foods in their database and you also get credit for exercise.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2014)

Actually anyone doing Lose it, if you PM me your email address you use with it I'll happily add you as a friend.. I don't have any real life frinds on there and I think to have some might help keep me more honest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I just found this group! I need y'all to keep me strong!

I just started a new diet 3 weeks ago, and it's going really well.  I'm mostly detoxing and trying to remember how to eat healthily after my food habits changed dramatically after stopping school and starting a new job.  I had no idea the 40 hour work week would change my grind so much.  Anyways, I developed a chronic cough, and they can't figure out what's wrong with me so I'm on an elimination diet (and acid reflux meds, and I got a humidifier for my room at night).  I was going on an elimination diet anyways after kind of completely throwing my pretty vigilant vegetarianism out the window (convenience foods are killer).  SO ANYWAYS, I'm currently raw and vegan.  I cheat sometimes (yesterday I had a cheat day- I ate a vegetarian pizza because I love cheese and I really did miss it, but it hurt so bad), but I've been really good!  And I've lost 5 pounds in a week after I went raw!  (not as much weight loss from no restrictions to vegan- it's easy to be an unhealthy vegan..)

I started at the gym last Sunday and only skipped yesterday (cheat day- mostly because friends were in town so I wouldn't have made it to the gym until closing time anyways..).  I feel so much better guys!  I crave vegetables which is awesome, and I've stopped lusting after cheese so much.  I'm excited how in a few weeks (6) I get to go vegan again, and back to veggie (I do miss a ton of food).  But I'm just trying to get in the healthy mindset again and actually start to remember to make my own food or make healthy choices when I eat out.  Mostly my dinners are my problem food!  And I have such a sweet tooth!

But I've cut a ton of alcohol (because I'm a total lightweight now.. one beer and it's like party time), and all processed foods/sugars.  Feeling good!  And eating raw is not terrible!  Learning so much about food!


----------



## andie kar (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately the phone app is only for Iphone still but for those who don't have one you can also access on the internet.  It is awesome as others say.  They have A LOT of foods in their database and you also get credit for exercise.
I have a Note (Android) and I have Lose It on my phone. It's actually helped me a lot. I've been trying since the start of the year to lose weight. I had posted awhile back because of the problems I was having in the fact that I hadn't lost any weight even though I changed my eating habits so much and was working out. Since downloading that app I've lost 5 pounds. It's made me a lot more aware of just how many calories are in things. The only thing I find tricky is when I eat out (some restaurants are listed and you can add things from the menu but since I live in Canada I find a lot of the places I go aren't on there, seems to be more American). Also when I make a supper that has a bunch of ingredients I find that tricky. My breakfasts and lunches are easy to add though which I like because it still gives me an idea of how many calories I have left when it comes to supper time, even if I don't add it all in. I won't credit the weight loss completely to the app as I have also kicked up my gym time and am going 6 days a week but the app definitely helps. 

In my time of trying to lose weight I also went to U Weight Loss (I think that's just a Canadian company from what the lady told me, but seems to be like a lot of the others out there) for a free assessment, they look at your eating habits, what your calorie intake should be, give you tips and of course do their sales pitch. That's what kind of kicked my butt to focus even more then I was I think. They weighed me and somehow I weighed 10 pounds more than I thought, turns out 3 other scales that I checked after put me at what I thought I was at. Weird how there I weighed 10 pounds more..rather convenient I'm thinking. I bet my first 10 pounds would have been really quick and easy to lose! She also told me the reason I couldn't lose weight was because of all the carbs I was eating by having grapefruit for breakfast and cantaloupe and strawberries for a morning snack. Really?? Yes there are carbs in these items but I HIGHLY doubt that's why I wasn't losing weight! It also costs a crazy amount to sign up for it (I think in the end she said I could finance it for 12 months at about $250 a month). I realized I really need to figure this out on my own and this group is great support. Even though I have gone silent and only been lurking for quite some time I'm going to try to update more often so I can have help staying accountable.


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately the phone app is only for Iphone still but for those who don't have one you can also access on the internet.  It is awesome as others say.  They have A LOT of foods in their database and you also get credit for exercise

They have an android version that I use.  If you sign up on line they can send a link for the mobile app.  I think it is the easiest tracking I have ever used and I have tried several (ww points, sparkpeople and calorie count).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

Just downloaded Lose It! I need to keep better track of what I'm eating, especially with all these new dietary restrictions. I keep forgetting to eat during the day &amp; then I just eat crap at work at night. Has to stop! @tulosai I'll PM you &amp; we can be friends! And if anyone else wants to be friends, just message me. I need people to keep me in line!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 10, 2014)

Have you guys checked out Portionware?  It is a set of bowls that come in 1/2 c. to 2 c. sizes.  It might really help for those of us who are grab and go people that need to keep portions in check.

Here is the link http://www.portionware.net/shop.html


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you guys checked out Portionware?  It is a set of bowls that come in 1/2 c. to 2 c. sizes.  It might really help for those of us who are grab and go people that need to keep portions in check.

Here is the link http://www.portionware.net/shop.html 

Interesting!  I used to always wonder about that when I would make my veggie chili and then put y'know.. some crazy amount of cheese on top of it.  Interesting idea!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 10, 2014)

Also- if you all have any questions about juicing or raw-smoothie-ing, let me know.  I've been juicing for almost two weeks now and think that a juicer is a phenomenal investment.  Also if you're wondering about raw recipes that help preserve the nutrients in your whole foods let me know.  You can eat SO MANY THINGS raw that I had no idea that you could.

Or ways to get rid of processed sugars in your diet for the sweet tooth.  Doing that too.

AND GUYS- go buy local honey and toss whatever's in your cabinet if it isn't local.  That stuff's no good as a replacement for sweets!  But local honey is!


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 10, 2014)

OK, so I need to do way more exercise but just am not bale to do get around to it, as my family is usually busy. Any tips, I've tried to do crunches, which I love, push up, which I hate, and anything else. I want to look fit rather than a alright looking girl with SMALL muffin tops on the side of my hips. Lol!!!! I don't think I'm fat but, I know I need to do more exercise.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Courtnee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OK, so I need to do way more exercise but just am not bale to do get around to it, as my family is usually busy.

Any tips, I've tried to do crunches, which I love, push up, which I hate, and anything else.

I want to look fit rather than a alright looking girl with SMALL muffin tops on the side of my hips. Lol!!!!

I don't think I'm fat but, I know I need to do more exercise. 

Varieties of planks and squats?  Also if you have access to a medicine ball there's a ton that you can do with that to intensify your squats!  And of course, push ups and crunches 



 work those abs, girl!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Varieties of planks and squats?  Also if you have access to a medicine ball there's a ton that you can do with that to intensify your squats!  And of course, push ups and crunches 




 work those abs, girl!
Yes, I 10/10 hate planks but i do them regularly because they are some of the best exercises you can do.  There are also a fair number of variations to keep you fro,m getting bored, provided you're advanced enough to do them (I still can't do some of them so if not no worries)


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I 10/10 hate planks but i do them regularly because they are some of the best exercises you can do.  There are also a fair number of variations to keep you fro,m getting bored, provided you're advanced enough to do them (I still can't do some of them so if not no worries)
Me too girl.  Crunches are especially hard for me since I had surgery a few years ago on my stomach.. but here's a list with Youtube links to different planks for anyone interested!: http://www.phillymag.com/be-well-philly/2013/03/12/25-plank-variations-absolutely/

I just do a basic plank, straight arms plank, and two side planks!  Hold for 20-30 seconds in each pose, and then rep once or twice to start!


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 10, 2014)

Man, I really feel awful when I open this darn thread! This thread is shaming me! Hubby and I are eating really lousy while we move and I feel awful about it but we've already packed most of the stuff I could use to exercise because we're trying to sell our house and so anything not 100% necessary to live or too big to move until we have a Uhaul got packed and that included all my fitness stuff. Sure, the moving boxes and all that has been great exercise but the bad eating habits (because it's really hard to shop and get stuff we can get through before we have to discard everything so we can clear the cabinets and fridge which means if we get too much we waste). Maybe you guys could give me some recipes I can try when we finally move that are uber healthy but also very tasty? Preferably ones including meat (basically anything except turkey). Maybe someone can tell me the best way to prepare quinoa to introduce it to someone who has never had it and may not enjoy it because they like to scoff at "healthy" stuff (aka my hubby).


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, there's TONS of recipes I could send you. We'll get to that when I have some more time haha. But moving onto the quinoa question- I'd say, prepare it in dishes where you usually use rice (like a casserole or whatever)- it'll blend right in and absorb the flavors of the spices and what not. That's the easiest means to introducing it to a picky-pants, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> P.S.- You can still eat not so healthy foods- just count those pesky calories- and you'll be a-ok for the most part in your temporary en-moving situation.


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry- duplicate post (technical difficulties over here)


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 11, 2014)

I know I need music when I work out and use Rock this Run to get a free download each month.  They are posted with beats per minute for those who run and/ or walk.  They are one of the few places that have country mixes.


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Oh, there's TONS of recipes I could send you. We'll get to that when I have some more time haha. But moving onto the quinoa question- I'd say, prepare it in dishes where you usually use rice (like a casserole or whatever)- it'll blend right in and absorb the flavors of the spices and what not. That's the easiest means to introducing it to a picky-pants, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> P.S.- You can still eat not so healthy foods- just count those pesky calories- and you'll be a-ok for the most part in your temporary en-moving situation.


 A part of the quinoa thing is when we have rice I prepare it in like chicken broth or something as a side dish (fish with rice pilaf type dishes). Idon't know how well it'd work since I have noidea what it really even is haha. It's not so much my hubby is picky as he tries anything new I make. But if I gave him some seemingly unpronouncable food (how DO you pronounce quinoa!? he'd be less likely to eat it. As for eating unhealthy and counting calories...man that's the problem. I don't have time to count the calories. We're so busy the only time I have is the hour I take in the morning when I get up to shower and stuff. All the rest of the day I'm going non stop. And all next week is going to basically be fast food. I dread the next week or so so darn much. I told the hubby when we move and are settled I'm gonna have to work my butt off after the crap we'll be eating.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 11, 2014)

I believe quinoa is pronounced keen-wah... At least that's how I say it lol


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As for eating unhealthy and counting calories...man that's the problem. I don't have time to count the calories. We're so busy the only time I have is the hour I take in the morning when I get up to shower and stuff. All the rest of the day I'm going non stop. And all next week is going to basically be fast food. I dread the next week or so so darn much. I told the hubby when we move and are settled I'm gonna have to work my butt off after the crap we'll be eating.

I would say try the LoseIt app especially if you are eating foods that have a barcode.  You just have to scan the bar code and it logs what you are eating.  Have you tried prepping for the week on Sunday?  Having your meals prepped and ready to grab and go really makes it easier.  I usually keep fruit on hand and BelVita Breakfast Bars on hand and throw them in my purse in the mornings.  For Lunch, I usually make a pot of soup on Sunday and portion it and have a bag of lettuce and veggies on hand for a fast salad.  At Dinner time, your crockpot can be your new best friend.  I usually will do buffalo chicken and use it in wraps and salads.


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A part of the quinoa thing is when we have rice I prepare it in like chicken broth or something as a side dish (fish with rice pilaf type dishes). Idon't know how well it'd work since I have noidea what it really even is haha. It's not so much my hubby is picky as he tries anything new I make. But if I gave him some seemingly unpronouncable food (how DO you pronounce quinoa!? he'd be less likely to eat it.
 
I know this isn't the healthest recipe but it may be a way for your husband to try the Quiona.  It is a Quiona Mac and Cheese recipe.

http://monimeals.com/meals/quinoa-mac-n-cheese/


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A part of the quinoa thing is when we have rice I prepare it in like chicken broth or something as a side dish (fish with rice pilaf type dishes). Idon't know how well it'd work since I have noidea what it really even is haha. It's not so much my hubby is picky as he tries anything new I make. But if I gave him some seemingly unpronouncable food (how DO you pronounce quinoa!? he'd be less likely to eat it.

As for eating unhealthy and counting calories...man that's the problem. I don't have time to count the calories. We're so busy the only time I have is the hour I take in the morning when I get up to shower and stuff. All the rest of the day I'm going non stop. And all next week is going to basically be fast food. I dread the next week or so so darn much. I told the hubby when we move and are settled I'm gonna have to work my butt off after the crap we'll be eating.

I say quinoa "keen-wah" as well, or maybe "keen-oh-wah" but the oh isn't as pronounced.. if that makes sense!  Quinoa is really weird to replace rice at first, but then it's delish!  As a side dish, it's great if you just make the quinoa however you'd like (the raw way is to soak it overnight in a covered bowl, then rinse it the next day [a netted colander works well for this], and it's ready to serve!) but if you're just cooking it, we then add diced tomatoes, cut up raw spinach, raw cabbage, cilantro, and onion- mix it with a little olive oil and lemon juice and it's DELISH.  Add baby bits of salt and pepper if needed!

Edit to add: Quinoa is a good way to make that rice starch into a whole protein that provides a TON of nutrients and works for more than just a stomach filler.


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would say try the LoseIt app especially if you are eating foods that have a barcode.  You just have to scan the bar code and it logs what you are eating.  Have you tried prepping for the week on Sunday?  Having your meals prepped and ready to grab and go really makes it easier.  I usually keep fruit on hand and BelVita Breakfast Bars on hand and throw them in my purse in the mornings.  For Lunch, I usually make a pot of soup on Sunday and portion it and have a bag of lettuce and veggies on hand for a fast salad.  At Dinner time, your crockpot can be your new best friend.  I usually will do buffalo chicken and use it in wraps and salads.
I do have an app I use to track calories. It has a barcode scanner. I don't have even the chance to scan it because I'm basically taking bites while I pack. We're just that busy. It's insane. And normally, I don't worry about prepping. But in the middle of moving, when our pots and pans and dishes are about to get packed, there's not going to be real food in the house for much longer. I normally buy in bulk and get 2 weeks worth of food each pay day but because we are going to have to empty the fridge out soon I didn't this past payday because we didn't need to overbuy and end up wasting a bunch of stuff. Once we are moved and have all of our pots, pans, and I can buy in bulk like normal I can make meals. But since all our of stuff that can be packed in boxes has to be packed by the end of the day next Thursday, there's not a lot I can actually do to cook. I simply hate being so darn busy that I don't have time to make real meals so except for when we go see his parents for Easter we're about to be eating nothing but take out. But I suppose I may as well enjoy the binge on fast food while I can because after we move, it's gonna become a healthy eating kick. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this isn't the healthest recipe but it may be a way for your husband to try the Quiona.  It is a Quiona Mac and Cheese recipe.

http://monimeals.com/meals/quinoa-mac-n-cheese/
Hmm.... that could be really good! I could try that out in my new kitchen with a stove that's probably older than my dad (and he's 51 so that's pretty old lol). It's one of those old fashioned ranges almost like you'd see in a really old restaurant kitchen. The things last forever but it's been a REALLY long time since I used one so it'll be quite interesting. I always tell my hubby that, if he doesn't like something I cook after he tries it he's allowed to order a pizza. So we'll give this a try and maybe start replacing rice with quinoa. Except maybe in my Jambalaya and Gumbo. It's totally sacrilege to cook my Cajun food without rice! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I say quinoa "keen-wah" as well, or maybe "keen-oh-wah" but the oh isn't as pronounced.. if that makes sense!  Quinoa is really weird to replace rice at first, but then it's delish!  As a side dish, it's great if you just make the quinoa however you'd like (the raw way is to soak it overnight in a covered bowl, then rinse it the next day [a netted colander works well for this], and it's ready to serve!) but if you're just cooking it, we then add diced tomatoes, cut up raw spinach, raw cabbage, cilantro, and onion- mix it with a little olive oil and lemon juice and it's DELISH.  Add baby bits of salt and pepper if needed!

Edit to add: Quinoa is a good way to make that rice starch into a whole protein that provides a TON of nutrients and works for more than just a stomach filler.
I was always guessing and saying "Kwee-no-uh" when I said it. It's a weird word lol. Hmm it sounds really good the way you say you like to make it...minus the cabbage. I have never been able to like cabbage. Maybe instead of cabbage some lettuce or extra spinach lol!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do have an app I use to track calories. It has a barcode scanner. I don't have even the chance to scan it because I'm basically taking bites while I pack. We're just that busy. It's insane. And normally, I don't worry about prepping. But in the middle of moving, when our pots and pans and dishes are about to get packed, there's not going to be real food in the house for much longer. I normally buy in bulk and get 2 weeks worth of food each pay day but because we are going to have to empty the fridge out soon I didn't this past payday because we didn't need to overbuy and end up wasting a bunch of stuff. Once we are moved and have all of our pots, pans, and I can buy in bulk like normal I can make meals. But since all our of stuff that can be packed in boxes has to be packed by the end of the day next Thursday, there's not a lot I can actually do to cook. I simply hate being so darn busy that I don't have time to make real meals so except for when we go see his parents for Easter we're about to be eating nothing but take out. But I suppose I may as well enjoy the binge on fast food while I can because after we move, it's gonna become a healthy eating kick. 

Hmm.... that could be really good! I could try that out in my new kitchen with a stove that's probably older than my dad (and he's 51 so that's pretty old lol). It's one of those old fashioned ranges almost like you'd see in a really old restaurant kitchen. The things last forever but it's been a REALLY long time since I used one so it'll be quite interesting. I always tell my hubby that, if he doesn't like something I cook after he tries it he's allowed to order a pizza. So we'll give this a try and maybe start replacing rice with quinoa. Except maybe in my Jambalaya and Gumbo. It's totally sacrilege to cook my Cajun food without rice! 

I was always guessing and saying "Kwee-no-uh" when I said it. It's a weird word lol. Hmm it sounds really good the way you say you like to make it...minus the cabbage. I have never been able to like cabbage. Maybe instead of cabbage some lettuce or extra spinach lol! 

We process the cabbage in a food processor so it's small enough that you can't taste it/see it at least!  Cabbage is hard for my roommate and I to eat as well, but it's SO PRETTY which means it's good for you, so we try SO HARD to eat it!  Cilantro is known to be a natural appetite supressant as well so added bonus!


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

> I do have an app I use to track calories. It has a barcode scanner.Â I don't have even the chance to scan it because I'm basically taking bites while I pack. We're just that busy. It's insane.Â And normally, I don't worry about prepping. But in the middle of moving, when our pots and pans and dishes are about to get packed, there's not going to be real food in the house for much longer. I normally buy in bulk and get 2 weeks worth of food each pay day but because we are going to have to empty the fridge out soon I didn't this past payday because we didn't need to overbuy and end up wasting a bunch of stuff.Â Once we are moved and have all of our pots, pans, and I can buy in bulk like normal I can make meals. But since all our of stuff that can be packed in boxes has to be packed by the end of the day next Thursday, there's not a lot I can actually do to cook. I simply hate being so darn busy that I don't have time to make real meals so except for when we go see his parents for Easter we're about to be eating nothing but take out. But I suppose I may as well enjoy the binge on fast food while I can because after we move, it's gonna become a healthy eating kick.Â  Hmm.... that could be really good! I could try that out in my new kitchen with a stove that's probably older than my dad (and he's 51 so that's pretty old lol). It's one of those old fashioned ranges almost like you'd see in a really old restaurant kitchen. The things last forever but it's been a REALLY long time since I used one so it'll be quite interesting. I always tell my hubby that, if he doesn't like something I cook after he tries it he's allowed to order a pizza. So we'll give this a try and maybe start replacing rice with quinoa. Except maybe in my Jambalaya and Gumbo. It's totallyÂ sacrilege to cook my Cajun food without rice!Â  I was always guessing and saying "Kwee-no-uh" when I said it. It's a weird word lol. Hmm it sounds really good the way you say you like to make it...minus the cabbage. I have never been able to like cabbage. Maybe instead of cabbage some lettuce or extra spinach lol!Â


 Ok, yes it is pronounced "keen-wah" and here is this if you get curious: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa I'm gonna be blunt here, and that's all it is so please take no offense, I type it with good intent and not witchiness or whatever- I have a problem with what you are saying- you have the most convenient calorie-tracking app on hand, but you claim to be too busy to take the 30 seconds to use it? (Btw- for foods with no barcode (like that take out you're consuming due to moving) i suggest myfitnesspal or mynetdiary- you can look up damn near ANYTHING on those and its super quick and easy and free!) You can't take the 1 second to look at the cal per serving ratio on the back of a bag of whatever snack? BUT you sure have the time to visit and type here. (And thats great, we love having you here) I'm just not accepting that. I'm just saying- it takes so very little time, I know you can find it. I recently (well, what- 8-9 months ago?) went through moving- packing up a dog, a cat, 2 kids (one 1 yr old...fun) and everything we own and moving states away. I still managed, even with working, packing, cleaning stupid old house, momming, cooking and life-ing to take the few moments to track what I ate. You (if this is a priority to you) have to make the time sometimes- but it's for everyone's (since you at the very least have a husband in the picture, possibly more family too?) benefit. You can't expect to be able to properly take care of others if you won't take care of yourself. And you absolutely can not let yourself succumb to excuses. The whole "I don't have time" is the number one excuse I hear- whenever I start with a new person, I can bet dollars to donuts that line is Going to come out of their mouth when we talk about struggles/problems/etc. And guess what- even the legit busiest people figure it out- they find time (that 30 minute T.V. break, or Internet time, etc.) or make it (exercise speaking- many use their lunch breaks for mostly exercise or choose to wake up an hour earlier, etc.). And btw- it's not ok to have the whole "all or nothing" type of outlook- I'm talking about the "might as well enjoy" something something "binge" (I'm on my phone so...too difficult to go back up there and quote lol)- you can still totally go out to eat, choose something healthier and track that, or hell, choose a greasy cheeseburger but eat within your calorie limits (hello handy dandy app!) People have lost weight eating only McDonald's (and I mean burgers and stuff- not just side salads) they just made sure to eat within the calories they needed (some tracked macros, but that's a little more time, and they wanted to be sure they were getting the nutrients they needed). Just know you can be healthy and still enjoy food- even the "bad" foods- it's just about moderation and fitting it into your calorie intake or the day. It isn't about randomly going on "health kicks" - that's a sure fire way to yo-yo, and I don't know anyone who enjoys that. It really is about changing your lifestyle if you expect true success. Anyways, I hope you find success with that recipe you're trying out! Let us know how it comes out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thinking about cabbage makes me want to make some German food w/sauerkraut mmmmm lol


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

> Yes, I 10/10 hate planks but i do them regularly because they are some of the best exercises you can do. Â There are also a fair number of variations to keep you fro,m getting bored, provided you're advanced enough to do them (I still can't do someÂ of them so if not no worries)


 Planks hurt so gooooood. I like the ...crap, what do you call them? Where you go down one arm at a time and come back up? Jillian michaels makes me do them and ugh. But I feel like they are really working so its like...love/hate lol. I like that accomplished feeling after setting a new personal plank record


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok, yes it is pronounced "keen-wah" and here is this if you get curious: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa

I'm gonna be blunt here, and that's all it is so please take no offense, I type it with good intent and not witchiness or whatever-
I have a problem with what you are saying- you have the most convenient calorie-tracking app on hand, but you claim to be too busy to take the 30 seconds to use it? (Btw- for foods with no barcode (like that take out you're consuming due to moving) i suggest myfitnesspal or mynetdiary- you can look up damn near ANYTHING on those and its super quick and easy and free!) You can't take the 1 second to look at the cal per serving ratio on the back of a bag of whatever snack? BUT you sure have the time to visit and type here. (And thats great, we love having you here) I'm just not accepting that. I'm just saying- it takes so very little time, I know you can find it.
I recently (well, what- 8-9 months ago?) went through moving- packing up a dog, a cat, 2 kids (one 1 yr old...fun) and everything we own and moving states away. I still managed, even with working, packing, cleaning stupid old house, momming, cooking and life-ing to take the few moments to track what I ate.
You (if this is a priority to you) have to make the time sometimes- but it's for everyone's (since you at the very least have a husband in the picture, possibly more family too?) benefit. You can't expect to be able to properly take care of others if you won't take care of yourself. And you absolutely can not let yourself succumb to excuses. The whole "I don't have time" is the number one excuse I hear- whenever I start with a new person, I can bet dollars to donuts that line is Going to come out of their mouth when we talk about struggles/problems/etc. And guess what- even the legit busiest people figure it out- they find time (that 30 minute T.V. break, or Internet time, etc.) or make it (exercise speaking- many use their lunch breaks for mostly exercise or choose to wake up an hour earlier, etc.).
And btw- it's not ok to have the whole "all or nothing" type of outlook- I'm talking about the "might as well enjoy" something something "binge" (I'm on my phone so...too difficult to go back up there and quote lol)- you can still totally go out to eat, choose something healthier and track that, or hell, choose a greasy cheeseburger but eat within your calorie limits (hello handy dandy app!) People have lost weight eating only McDonald's (and I mean burgers and stuff- not just side salads) they just made sure to eat within the calories they needed (some tracked macros, but that's a little more time, and they wanted to be sure they were getting the nutrients they needed). Just know you can be healthy and still enjoy food- even the "bad" foods- it's just about moderation and fitting it into your calorie intake or the day. It isn't about randomly going on "health kicks" - that's a sure fire way to yo-yo, and I don't know anyone who enjoys that. It really is about changing your lifestyle if you expect true success.



Anyways, I hope you find success with that recipe you're trying out! Let us know how it comes out



Thinking about cabbage makes me want to make some German food w/sauerkraut mmmmm lol
I agree and would also add that if possible, I encourage you to carve out the 10 minutes it would take to sit down, away from packing, and take those 10 minutes to properly just eat lunch, breakfast, dinner instead of grabbing a bite here or there. In the end, you really will probably spend the same amount of time eating, not packing, and it will also give you some time to recharge and stop feeling so frantic.

I also mean absolutely no disrespect, but I share slinka's skepticism that you really have no time to eat ot look up what you're eating.


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

> I agree and would also add that if possible, I encourage you to carve out the 10 minutes it would take to sit down, away from packing, and take those 10 minutes to properly just eat lunch, breakfast, dinner instead of grabbingÂ a bite here or there. In the end, you really will probably spend the same amount of time eating, not packing, and it will also give you some time to recharge and stop feeling so frantic. I also mean absolutely no disrespect, but I share slinka's skepticism that you really have no time to eat ot look up what you're eating.


 Beautiful idea! It's always good to not "mindlessly" eat- which can happen SO easily when doing things like t.v., Internet and in this case, packing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 you can still totally go out to eat, choose something healthier and track that, or hell, choose a greasy cheeseburger but eat within your calorie limits (hello handy dandy app!) People have lost weight eating only McDonald's (and I mean burgers and stuff- not just side salads) they just made sure to eat within the calories they needed (some tracked macros, but that's a little more time, and they wanted to be sure they were getting the nutrients they needed). Just know you can be healthy and still enjoy food- even the "bad" foods- it's just about moderation and fitting it into your calorie intake or the day. It isn't about randomly going on "health kicks" - that's a sure fire way to yo-yo, and I don't know anyone who enjoys that. It really is about changing your lifestyle if you expect true success.
 
Also wanted to more specifically quote this part in particular... while I take an approach to eating/my health that is more than about just weight, and so I don't generally want to encourage people to eat unhealthy, the truth is that if losing weight is your main goal (and there is NOTHING wrong with that) and you really want that 900 calorie milkshake, you can have it... as long as you understand that, depending on your calorie intake goals, that might mean you have only 600 calories to work with for the whole rest of the day including what you already ate before the shake. There's nothing wrong with that as long as you understand the situation.

It is also 100% okay to have cheat days and I strongly recommend them at least once every two weeks if not once a week. There is nothing wrong with them either as long as you understand you can only have so many.

Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

Haha, yeah- I'm vegan so of course I wouldn't encourage that cheeseburger lol, but most people I work with enjoy the occasional "bad" treat, and that's fine. It keeps the sanity lol. ~Sorta on topic, for funsies- For me, a treat Is my homemade bubble tea (which I could oh so easily live off of if I let myself)- even though its only 100 cals or so, it's something I plan in advance (at least while I'm cooking the tapioca pearls lol) and it may mean I sacrifice a banana or something to have that delicious drink. =p ~ I usually get people who firstly want/need to lose weight while starting to incorporate healthy habits- so I sometimes forget to specify when I'm talking with regard to just weightloss, more so than the "healthy eating" or whatever. =p me sleepy, I blame that. In other words, Tulosai is dead-on, and I love bubble tea with all of my being.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, yeah- I'm vegan so of course I wouldn't encourage that cheeseburger lol, but most people I work with enjoy the occasional "bad" treat, and that's fine. It keeps the sanity lol.

~Sorta on topic, for funsies- For me, a treat Is my homemade bubble tea (which I could oh so easily live off of if I let myself)- even though its only 100 cals or so, it's something I plan in advance (at least while I'm cooking the tapioca pearls lol) and it may mean I sacrifice a banana or something to have that delicious drink. =p ~

I usually get people who firstly want/need to lose weight while starting to incorporate healthy habits- so I sometimes forget to specify when I'm talking with regard to just weightloss, more so than the "healthy eating" or whatever. =p me sleepy, I blame that.

In other words, Tulosai is dead-on, and I love bubble tea with all of my being.




Yeah, initially I was just interested in losing weight too.  Then after working out for a few months I had visible arm muscle/tone, and that made me way more excited than the weight loss.  I also just feel better when I eat healthier, so it's partly a selfish thing.

My 'treats' tend to just be eating out in general (I try to choose healthy options, at least relatively speaking, when I do, but I cook so much of my own food at this point that even to get a salad out is a real treat... which is kind of pathetic... but oh well (though in truth I just had a burrito from a take out place sooooo) and also I have a few bites of chocolate on a near-daily basis... chocolate is the best.


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

> Yeah, initially I was just interested in losing weight too. Â Then after working out for a few months I had visible arm muscle/tone, and thatÂ made me way more excited than the weight loss. Â I also just feel better when I eat healthier, so it's partly a selfish thing. My 'treats' tend to just be eating outÂ in general (I try to choose healthy options, at least relatively speaking, when I do, but I cook so much of my own food at this point that even to get a salad out is a real treat... which is kind of pathetic... but oh well (though in truth I just had a burrito from a take out place sooooo) and also I have a few bites of chocolate on a near-daily basis... chocolate is the best.


 Oh, I totally get that! For me (minus this last time because I did need to lose A [literal] few pounds because I had that injury that kept me from doing most things and let my depression let me have a few too many sweets) when I got interested in health it wasn't even about weight loss (I was underweight) - it was about feeling good. I was sick mentally and physically and thinking of "health" rather than a certain weight or whatever is what got me to a much better place, and still does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel so good with clean, whole foods (my preference, I know it's not everyone's cup of tea and that's cool) and knowing that I can physically do strenuous activity and what not. I like looking a certain way too, not gonna lie. I'm vain, I admit it and I think that that's fine too. Lol. And I RARELY eat out either! It's A)expensive and the food around here sucks anyways and B) it's not convenient, since we live in the middle of nowhere. But man- I did have a bubble tea once at a stand while in the city city (total cheat day, had that in Leiu of food lol), and thoroughly enjoyed not having to make it! Hell, not preparing/cleaning after anything is a treat in and of itself when you cook everything all of the time =p


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, I totally get that! For me (minus this last time because I did need to lose A [literal] few pounds because I had that injury that kept me from doing most things and let my depression let me have a few too many sweets) when I got interested in health it wasn't even about weight loss (I was underweight) - it was about feeling good. I was sick mentally and physically and thinking of "health" rather than a certain weight or whatever is what got me to a much better place, and still does.




I feel so good with clean, whole foods (my preference, I know it's not everyone's cup of tea and that's cool) and knowing that I can physically do strenuous activity and what not. I like looking good too, not gonna lie. I'm vain, I admit it and I think that that's fine too. Lol.

And I RARELY eat out either! It's A)expensive and the food around here sucks anyways and B) it's not convenient, since we live in the middle of nowhere.

But man- I did have a bubble tea once at a stand while in the city city (total cheat day, had that in Leiu of food lol), and thoroughly enjoyed not having to make it! Hell, not preparing/cleaning after anything is a treat in and of itself when you cook everything all of the time =p

SO MUCH THIS.  I live in Chicago so good food is so convenient, and because it's convenient I'm so much more apt to order something I know I can eat for a few days - read, so much Thai food, it'll be pretty cheap and there's literally no clean up other than throwing something away.  Going raw was like a wake up call to say "hey! start preparing your food, you dummy!".  I still hate cleaning the kitchen though, but I feel so much better physically!

Especially today, because, now the detox fog has cleared up a bit and that time of the month has passed - beginning to feel like a healthy human again!


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

> SO MUCH THIS. Â I live in Chicago so good food is so convenient, and because it's convenient I'm so much more apt to order something I know I can eat for a few days - read, so much Thai food, it'll be pretty cheap and there's literally no clean up other than throwing something away. Â Going raw was like a wake up call to say "hey! start preparing your food, you dummy!". Â I still hate cleaning the kitchen though, but I feel so much better physically! Especially today, because, now the detox fog has cleared up a bit and that time of the month has passed - beginning to feel like a healthy human again!


 Yay or not feeling like poop! I wish more people would go through a little detox/diet overhaul (this is too overwhelming for most, but some dig the challenge or "clean slate" thing like me) for long enough to realize how much better they could feel. Many (at least here in le states) have no clue it can be so much better- like you don't just have to feel sluggish and lethargic after eating and whatnot. I hate cleaning the kitchen too lol. I hate dishes- luckily my oldest kid is old enough to where I can (and do, lol) make that one of her chores =p Dishes are second to laundry (I never want to fold the clothes- in my mind it's like, "I already had you washed and dried, you've received enough attention for the day") for me. P.s. - I wanna go to Chicago one day. Never been to like, a BIG city before...unless Houston counts- but yknow, I wanna see New York too- basically places where I imagine you can walk around and shop and these all sorts of food trucks lol. Houston is not so much that type of place, generally.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 12, 2014)

Ugh. I've had a bad night. Went to the inlaws and filled up on baked beans, Hawaiian rolls (dear God those are delicious) and baked chicken wings. Sad face. I feel so uncomfortable in my clothes and have 8hrs of sedentary overnight work ahead of me. Bah. I hate nights like this. Where is my self-control!?!?


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

sup peeps! i've been reading for a few weeks and figured i might as well join.i started in dec actively changing my eating habits and working out and so far it's been going pretty good.i'm a "cold turkey" kind of person, and decided i was going to get fit so i am.i've never really been overweight per se, but i gained a shit ton (and yes that is an actual unit of measure) of weight with my son but now he's 6.lol.and i'm getting older (37 in july) so it's kind of now or never for me.i really love reading everyones journey and i'm thankful for this thread!


----------



## slinka (Apr 13, 2014)

[@]jbrookeb[/@] *sings* "dust yourself off and try again, try again" One bad day can't undo a rather constant "good" diet/exercise thing you got going on- just make sure the good days outweigh the bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [@]honeybee7[/@] Happy to have you! I'm a cold turkey person as well! Making the decision to get fit while you're younger rather than older is a GREAT choice, you most definitely won't regret it, especially later in life. &lt;3


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Yay or not feeling like poop! I wish more people would go through a little detox/diet overhaul (this is too overwhelming for most, but some dig the challenge or "clean slate" thing like me) for long enough to realize how much better they could feel. Many (at least here in le states) have no clue it can be so much better- like you don't just have to feel sluggish and lethargic after eating and whatnot.

I hate cleaning the kitchen too lol. I hate dishes- luckily my oldest kid is old enough to where I can (and do, lol) make that one of her chores =p Dishes are second to laundry (I never want to fold the clothes- in my mind it's like, "I already had you washed and dried, you've received enough attention for the day") for me.
P.s. - I wanna go to Chicago one day. Never been to like, a BIG city before...unless Houston counts- but yknow, I wanna see New York too- basically places where I imagine you can walk around and shop and these all sorts of food trucks lol. Houston is not so much that type of place, generally.

Come visit me in Chicago!!!  Also same on the dishes- it literally took me all weekend to do one load of dishes and I 100% didn't want to do it even when I was doing it.  Why can't I just make myself do it?

In workout news- I did pretty good this weekend.  90 minutes of Vinyasa Yoga (my abs are killing me, but dear lord I love a good yoga workout- take it over just doing lunges forever, the breathing control of Vinyasa and holding poses for significant periods of time make it a fantastic workout for me.  30 minutes in I thought I was surely done), and I walked for probably 6 miles.  Home, then traipsing around the city because it was FINALLY BEAUTIFUL.  Except it's snowing today so.. whatever.

I did cheat a bit on food, I was pretty hungry after everything was over on Saturday (big birthday party) and my smoothie wasn't quite cutting it, so I had some potato wedges, and then yesterday I had a phenomenally shitty thing happen to me (I got catcalled on the street note: wearing hoodie and running shorts, and then had a slushie thrown at me because I didn't respond- bizarre and so pissed about it) so I was like "mm.. I'm cheating and having some potato chips and like a tiny bit of ice cream."  Sunday's my day off of the gym so pretty good rest was had.  Getting back on track today eating mostly fruits and veggies- I'm still feeling a bit protein deficient from the last week and forgot to grab my quinoa this morning, so I may have a Jimmy John's sandwich with the cheese for lunch.  Want to build these leg muscles back up, right now I just feel tired! (even though I slept forever this weekend)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Come visit me in Chicago!!!  Also same on the dishes- it literally took me all weekend to do one load of dishes and I 100% didn't want to do it even when I was doing it.  Why can't I just make myself do it?

In workout news- I did pretty good this weekend.  90 minutes of Vinyasa Yoga (my abs are killing me, but dear lord I love a good yoga workout- take it over just doing lunges forever, the breathing control of Vinyasa and holding poses for significant periods of time make it a fantastic workout for me.  30 minutes in I thought I was surely done), and I walked for probably 6 miles.  Home, then traipsing around the city because it was FINALLY BEAUTIFUL.  Except it's snowing today so.. whatever.

I did cheat a bit on food, I was pretty hungry after everything was over on Saturday (big birthday party) and my smoothie wasn't quite cutting it, so I had some potato wedges, and then yesterday I had a phenomenally shitty thing happen to me *(I got catcalled on the street note: wearing hoodie and running shorts, and then had a slushie thrown at me because I didn't respond- bizarre and so pissed about it)* so I was like "mm.. I'm cheating and having some potato chips and like a tiny bit of ice cream."  Sunday's my day off of the gym so pretty good rest was had.  Getting back on track today eating mostly fruits and veggies- I'm still feeling a bit protein deficient from the last week and forgot to grab my quinoa this morning, so I may have a Jimmy John's sandwich with the cheese for lunch.  Want to build these leg muscles back up, right now I just feel tired! (even though I slept forever this weekend)

Things like this make me SO FURIOUS. I would probably get in trouble if someone did that to me because I would beat the snot out of them and then quite possibly mace them just to watch them suffer



 I wonder what goes through some men's heads when they do that shit. "Hey, there's a perfectly normally dressed girl, wow she's hot, let me make her extremely uncomfortable." and when the girl rightfully doesn't acknowledge them, "man what a witch YOU'RE UGLY ANYWAYS DON'T FLATTER YOURSELF." And honestly, it doesn't matter if you were dressed in workout gear or walking around butt naked, no one has any right to make you feel uncomfortable or to throw a freaking slushie at you for ignoring them.

Side note: I'm obsessed with the veggie sandwich from Jimmy John's, they opened one up at school and it's only a 5 minute walk from the engineering building, I swear I must eat there at least 2x a week. And you can take some of my leg muscle, my quads have gotten insane in my quest for a better butt lol!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Things like this make me SO FURIOUS. I would probably get in trouble if someone did that to me because I would beat the snot out of them and then quite possibly mace them just to watch them suffer



 I wonder what goes through some men's heads when they do that shit. "Hey, there's a perfectly normally dressed girl, wow she's hot, let me make her extremely uncomfortable." and when the girl rightfully doesn't acknowledge them, "man what a witch YOU'RE UGLY ANYWAYS DON'T FLATTER YOURSELF." And honestly, it doesn't matter if you were dressed in workout gear or walking around butt naked, no one has any right to make you feel uncomfortable or to throw a freaking slushie at you for ignoring them.

Side note: I'm obsessed with the veggie sandwich from Jimmy John's, they opened one up at school and it's only a 5 minute walk from the engineering building, I swear I must eat there at least 2x a week. And you can take some of my leg muscle, my quads have gotten insane in my quest for a better butt lol!




 you're awesome!  Yeah- I thought about doing a lot of things to them, but since they were in a car and sped off really quickly (then turned around and laughed at me, like for real?!) I just flipped them off and kept walking.  Didn't want to give them the benefit of getting the better of me.  Thought about getting their license plates but it was just soo quick.  Just gonna pray to the cosmos that at some point karma gets them back.  And honestly, I'm glad it happened to me and not to someone who couldn't shrug it off as easily.  I'm a pretty confident person, so while I was upset, it didn't make me feel inadequate or immodest or whatever.  Mostly just got super angry- for all the reasons you listed above.  I'm fairly used to catcalls at this point- love you Chicago, but really?  But this was just a step I didn't know existed.  Like, did I bruise your ego that badly that you felt like you needed to justify yourself by humiliating me? (Oh and you didn't- it was just massively inconvenient since I wasn't planning on showering yesterday- thanks for drying out my skin)  Whatever, I'm just trying to remember that it could be so much worse, and I'm glad I have thick skin.  It's much easier to even just walk around the city with a guy- I feel so much more comfortable, and the chances of anyone saying anything to me are so much slimmer.  Which is ridiculous.  I could talk about this forever so I'll just leave it there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh my gosh I love this sandwich.  I'm currently eating one because, I just need it.  They're so delish it's ridiculous.  I'd love some leg muscle girl!! We're in need of some serious definition here- you can have some of my butt, it's glorious, and I'm afraid that it'll become it's own planet (even more so than it already is) in my quest for more defined thighs (read- a bit slimmer because as soon as I stopped riding horses these things just turned to mush.)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 you're awesome!  Yeah- I thought about doing a lot of things to them, but since they were in a car and sped off really quickly (then turned around and laughed at me, like for real?!) I just flipped them off and kept walking.  Didn't want to give them the benefit of getting the better of me.  Thought about getting their license plates but it was just soo quick.  Just gonna pray to the cosmos that at some point karma gets them back.  And honestly, I'm glad it happened to me and not to someone who couldn't shrug it off as easily.  I'm a pretty confident person, so while I was upset, it didn't make me feel inadequate or immodest or whatever.  Mostly just got super angry- for all the reasons you listed above.  I'm fairly used to catcalls at this point- love you Chicago, but really?  But this was just a step I didn't know existed.  Like, did I bruise your ego that badly that you felt like you needed to justify yourself by humiliating me? (Oh and you didn't- it was just massively inconvenient since I wasn't planning on showering yesterday- thanks for drying out my skin)  Whatever, I'm just trying to remember that it could be so much worse, and I'm glad I have thick skin.  It's much easier to even just walk around the city with a guy- I feel so much more comfortable, and the chances of anyone saying anything to me are so much slimmer.  Which is ridiculous.  I could talk about this forever so I'll just leave it there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh my gosh I love this sandwich.  I'm currently eating one because, I just need it.  They're so delish it's ridiculous.  I'd love some leg muscle girl!! We're in need of some serious definition here- you can have some of my butt, it's glorious, and I'm afraid that it'll become it's own planet (even more so than it already is) in my quest for more defined thighs (read- a bit slimmer because as soon as I stopped riding horses these things just turned to mush.)
Wow, they sound like a bunch of pathetic 12 year olds. Guys have such fragile egos, it'd be hilarious if it weren't so annoying. Yeah, every time something like that happens to me I just shrug it off, it doesn't affect me in any way other than making my temper flare up from the sheer stupidity of the situation. I'm the same way, I'd rather they try and pick on me than other girls because it doesn't intimidate me at all and I know I can handle myself.

Right? They're so simple but so good, and relatively guilt free as well. I carry all my muscle in my legs, but then you get up to my butt and it's tiny. Damn Asian genes. And it doesn't help that I have to go easy on squats/lunges because I'm afraid of hurting my knee again. Some of my guy friends jokingly put on leggings the other week and I was seriously offended that their butts looked nicer than mine hahaha


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, they sound like a bunch of pathetic 12 year olds. Guys have such fragile egos, it'd be hilarious if it weren't so annoying. Yeah, every time something like that happens to me I just shrug it off, it doesn't affect me in any way other than making my temper flare up from the sheer stupidity of the situation. I'm the same way, I'd rather they try and pick on me than other girls because it doesn't intimidate me at all and I know I can handle myself.

Right? They're so simple but so good, and relatively guilt free as well. I carry all my muscle in my legs, but then you get up to my butt and it's tiny. Damn Asian genes. And it doesn't help that I have to go easy on squats/lunges because I'm afraid of hurting my knee again. Some of my guy friends jokingly put on leggings the other week and I was seriously offended that their butts looked nicer than mine hahaha

Totally would have thought I was dealing with a bunch of 12 year olds if they weren't in their own car. Thanks for the solidarity girl- so much appreciated.  Ladies gotta stick together, right?!

They must put something in them to make them more magical than normal.. whatever it is, they've got me hooked.  And oh girl, if I could give you some of mine, I totally would!  In a heartbeat!


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually anyone doing Lose it, if you PM me your email address you use with it I'll happily add you as a friend.. I don't have any real life frinds on there and I think to have some might help keep me more honest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I will PM you - I have no friends on there either!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok, I finally had the time and courage to blog about how I lost thirty pounds.  It's against TOS to link my blog, but here are some of the tips--

*Stop eating all treats and desserts. * Go cold turkey on this one right away.  My body was at a point where it needed something sweet every day.  I told my body "screw you" and made it suffer.  It is scary to change... scary to make the decision not to be dependent on more food than your body needs.  It's scary to take control.  For two weeks I had no treats.  _No hot chocolate_.  I finally allowed myself a piece of pie on Christmas; I had looked forward to it for days and I couldn't even finish it.  Take that, poisonous gateway to yeast infections!
*Weigh yourself every day.*  For a while, at least.  It was terrifying, TERRIFYING, to step on the scale for the first non-pregnant time in years.  That was the hardest step for me.  After I saw that fateful number on the scale, that was it.  Change needed to happen.  I also decided to make weighing myself fun and interesting.  Weight before and after a bowel movement?  Pre-workout?  Post-workout?  Morning?  Evening?  It's fascinating!  I would recommend putting a cap of two on the times you weigh yourself each day to avoid obsession.  (Just do the pre and post poop, that's a must.)  Also, keep in mind that muscle weighs more than fat, your weight fluctuates throughout the month, etc.  Weight is not the most important factor, but it sure is interesting.  I viewed it as a science experiment rather than a number mania.  I now weigh myself once a week from curiosity; otherwise, I go by how my clothes fit.  You won't see the results on your body right away, but the decreasing number on the scale gives you a helpful visual.

*Don't wear deodorant while exercising. * There's something so organic and disgusting to smell like a rotting pot of soup (my personal exercise scent) during and after your 80 degree run.  "My body made this sweat.  My body made this stench."  It's gross, but very effective.  It's also good for your body to naturally lose all those toxins that deodorant doesn't allow to escape your glandily glands.  The cool shower afterward feels more amazing, too. 

I hope someone finds my weirdness helpful!


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, I've been a busy packing bee lately. I haven't really rested at all until today. All weekend I was just going from the time I got up to dinner and I was beat after so I just went to sleep. We're nice and ahead of schedule, though, which will allow us to go to my in-laws for Easter. Which, will allow us to announce something very special. Turns out, I won't be losing any weight until probably after Christmas because today I learned I'm pregnant! I'll definitely be eating healthier and cutting a LOT of stuff from my diet. So, it's been a busy, busy weekend and day for me. Hope everyone had a great weekend and that you all have a great week!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 14, 2014)

[@]Amby6912[/@] congratulations!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I've been a busy packing bee lately. I haven't really rested at all until today. All weekend I was just going from the time I got up to dinner and I was beat after so I just went to sleep. We're nice and ahead of schedule, though, which will allow us to go to my in-laws for Easter. Which, will allow us to announce something very special. Turns out, I won't be losing any weight until probably after Christmas because today I learned I'm pregnant! I'll definitely be eating healthier and cutting a LOT of stuff from my diet. So, it's been a busy, busy weekend and day for me. Hope everyone had a great weekend and that you all have a great week!

Congratulations!!


----------



## slinka (Apr 16, 2014)

Oy, Soooo- I've been thinking. I need a heavier weight. Like, I have a little set of handweights, I think it goes up to 15lbs and they're of course cutely-colored and they're great and all- But I'm thinking I should invest in like, one good heavy weight. I saw mankofit doing a bunch of exercises with what looks like a weight that goes on a barbell dealy. Heavy weights are freaking expensive though man. Ugh. But I guess I could just invest in one and be set for quite a few exercises.

The weather has been clearing up around here- I'm getting antsy to try and run a little outside (You guys, I hate running, but I guess I've grown weary of being in my home all of the time!) Or at least some nice jogs/hikes since I live literally on a mountain lol. My backyard is a nature hike through trees and inclines haha. Anyone else aching to get outside?

I also am going to change up my diet some. I want to gain some more lean muscle, and I'm upping my protein. I've never done any protein supps before, and I've been scouring the internet and people I know online and in real life, seeing what everyone else has thought. My sister convinced me to get a pre-workout supp which is mostly a multivitamin, energy blend and a few key ingredients that I can't remember 'cause the names are long. What finally made me decide to try the protein thing is, well, I want to add more protein to help the muscles (and lately my diet hasn't been the greatest in terms of protein, totally my fault for being a freaky eater) but I didn't want all the extra nonsense (carbs, sugar, whatever- I'm wanting to lean out, don't need the extra calories!) - just wanted a quick, easy, straight-up protein fix. I figure it couldn't hurt, might as well give it a shot, eh? It truly will just be supplementing my diet's holes.

I guess I'm off to go search through craigslist for people getting rid of old weights they don't use- sure would be nice to find someone just giving some weights away! *fingers crossed*

How's everyone doing? How was your day?

You look great today, btw!



 (Just take the compliment.



 you guys!)


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 17, 2014)

I need a donut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> today is going to suck


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 17, 2014)

> I need a donut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> today is going to suck


 I'm so sorry but this made me laugh so much. I have an irrational love of donuts. Back where I'm from in CA there's a ton of donut shops and in Milwuakee those are hard to come by... And no one even gets what I mean by a donut shop! Not a Dunkin or a Krispy Kreme. I mean like a mom and pop kinda store that only sells donuts and shitty coffee and is only open until like 11. Stay strong. But if you eat a donut, I won't be mad at you.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need a donut



today is going to suck

Some days you just need a donut.  Everything in moderation!


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a donut yesterday. It was good but uhg SO MAD at myself for not being able to resist!!

Looking forward to a week off - at home I am not tempted by sweet unhealthy treats (I don't buy them, and the crap we do have is my husband's and NOTHING he likes is tempting to me....Chips Ahoy, GROSS.)

Hope you all had a great week and have a wonderful Easter if you celebrate! xo


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 17, 2014)

> :heart: Â you're awesome! Â Yeah- I thought about doing a lot of things to them, but since they were in a car and sped off really quickly (then turned around and laughed at me, like for real?!) I just flipped them off and kept walking. Â Didn't want to give them the benefit of getting the better of me. Â Thought about getting their license plates but it was just soo quick. Â Just gonna pray to the cosmos that at some point karma gets them back. Â And honestly, I'm glad it happened to me and not to someone who couldn't shrug it off as easily. Â I'm a pretty confident person, so while I was upset, it didn't make me feel inadequate or immodest or whatever. Â Mostly just got super angry- for all the reasons you listed above. Â I'm fairly used to catcalls at this point- love you Chicago, but really? Â But this was just a step I didn't know existed. Â Like, did I bruise your ego that badly that you felt like you needed to justify yourself by humiliating me? (Oh and you didn't- it was just massively inconvenient since I wasn't planning on showering yesterday- thanks for drying out my skin) Â Whatever, I'm just trying to remember that it could be so much worse, and I'm glad I have thick skin. Â It's much easier to even just walk around the city with a guy- I feel so much more comfortable, and the chances of anyone saying anything to me are so much slimmer. Â Which is ridiculous. Â I could talk about this forever so I'll just leave it there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh my gosh I love this sandwich. Â I'm currently eating one because, I just need it. Â They're so delish it's ridiculous. Â I'd love some leg muscle girl!! We're in need of some serious definition here- you can have some of my butt, it's glorious, and I'm afraid that it'll become it's own planet (even more so than it already is) in my quest for more defined thighs (read- a bit slimmer because as soon as I stopped riding horses these things just turned to mush.)


 These catcalling stories are crazy. I live in NYC and get catcalled too including tourists. Even though I may not understand a foreign language it is obvious what these men try to convey. I think we girls should get back at them by catcalling half naked guys running everywhere, let them be uncomfortable!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 17, 2014)

> > I need a donut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> today is going to suck
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry but this made me laugh so much. I have an irrational love of donuts. Back where I'm from in CA there's a ton of donut shops and in Milwuakee those are hard to come by... And no one even gets what I mean by a donut shop! Not a Dunkin or a Krispy Kreme. I mean like a mom and pop kinda store that only sells donuts and shitty coffee and is only open until like 11. Stay strong. But if you eat a donut, I won't be mad at you.





> > I need a donut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> today is going to suck
> 
> 
> Some days you just need a donut. Â Everything in moderation!


 You are both so sweet. The only place I go is one that I've been eating donuts from since before I was born  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and they're amazing!! I'd choose the cream cheese filled donut over a back rub and sex ANY DAY!! Mercy!! I lived in a Texas for a quick minute and in the town there was a place called Donuts and Burritos. I die a little inside each time I realize I'll never get to eat there again. Whose down for a road trip?!? Meet in TX for donut and makeup swapsies?!? Haha Anything in moderation. ***sigh***


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



You are both so sweet. The only place I go is one that I've been eating donuts from since before I was born  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and they're amazing!! I'd choose the cream cheese filled donut over a back rub and sex ANY DAY!! Mercy!!

I lived in a Texas for a quick minute and in the town there was a place called Donuts and Burritoes. I die a little inside each time I realize I'll never get to eat there again. Whose down for a road trip?!? Meet in TX for donut and makeup swapsies?!? Haha

Anything in moderation. ***sigh***

Jeebus.  Now I have to go find a burrito- stat.  Where are you, authentic vegetarian burritos?  Need need need.  My lunch today was raw/vegan energy soup and it tastes like seaweed, so we're not down today.  I was *pretty* good yesterday, and a burrito isn't terrible for you! (good ones at least)

Edit: I got the burrito- it is worth every penny.  And they put so many veggies in it!  Healthy and delicious.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 17, 2014)

No donuts or burritos for us! We're stronger than that, ladies! I'm on the treadmill right this moment watching my steps add up and feeling great for avoiding the bakery shop.


----------



## slinka (Apr 18, 2014)

update: Weights acquired, did not get murdered via craigslist murderer (There's got to be at least one out there, I figure).

And- I FREAKING WOKE UP SICK THIS MORNING. Omg I am so sick of being sick! At least this time it's just the ever-annoying sneeze/cough/sore throat type, not the "Omg I seriously think my insides are splitting apart" type. But still. Leave me alone germs- I've done my time for the freaking year!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


These catcalling stories are crazy. I live in NYC and get catcalled too including tourists. Even though I may not understand a foreign language it is obvious what these men try to convey. I think we girls should get back at them by catcalling half naked guys running everywhere, let them be uncomfortable!
unfortunately I think those guys would just get their already high egos boosted with that!

ugh I was waiting at a crosswalk after going to the campus gym yesterday when this guy in a car turning in front of me leaned out of the passenger seat window and started leering at me and making hand signals I didn't recognise (and probably don't care to know the meaning of). I was wearing a tshirt and pants. I can't even.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2014)

Years ago when my mom was in college, the biology class was in a discussion about the evolution of men and women and how women are more nurturing and loving while men are more providing (I'm not being sexist, ladies, but let's face it, that's pretty much true). She piped up and asked her (male) teacher if it was just that men were simply incapable of higher, more analytical thinking, therefore giving women an advantage to long-term planning, molding children into responsible adults, etc. She got lots of applause from the women and scorn from the men in class, but her teacher laughed and said it's possible. Every day I'm alive, some dude or a story about some dude makes me believe my mother's words more and more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If some of them applied as much forethought to being a gentleman as they do to planning a crude gesture/joke, a loud burp, or an offensive catcall, there would be some really classy dudes in the world.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

guyyyz. i suck. my sister and i definitely ate our money's worth at a Brazilian steakhouse. i regret NOTHING. but, today my friend was going through some drama so we had panda express for lunch, then DQ for some dip cones...and now my boyfriend wants to go out for burgers tonight. someone, stop me, i'm on a garbage eating train and it cannot be stopped.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  guyyyz. i suck. my sister and i definitely ate our money's worth at a Brazilian steakhouse. i regret NOTHING. but, today my friend was going through some drama so we had panda express for lunch, then DQ for some dip cones...and now my boyfriend wants to go out for burgers tonight. someone, *stop me, i'm on a garbage eating train and it cannot be stopped.*
I'm on that damn train too. I completely effed up my 21 day fix. COMPLETELY. omg. I have been working out everyday though! That has to count for something, right?!  

I'm gonna be good starting tomorrow. And try to resist Easter candy.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

> guyyyz. i suck. my sister and i definitely ate our money's worth at a Brazilian steakhouse. i regret NOTHING. but, today my friend was going through some drama so we had panda express for lunch, then DQ for some dip cones...and now my boyfriend wants to go out for burgers tonight. someone, stop me, i'm on a garbage eating train and it cannot be stopped.


 You did it, it's over... Tomorrow is another day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and at least you enjoyed it!!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

Has anyone tried Dr. Ian Smith's Super Shred? It's supposed to blast 20lbs in 4 weeks by eating the bulk of protein in the morning and plant-based carbs in the evening. Sounds gimmicky but I'm still intrigued.


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 19, 2014)

> Has anyone tried Dr. Ian Smith's Super Shred? It's supposed to blast 20lbs in 4 weeks by eating the bulk of protein in the morning and plant-based carbs in the evening. Sounds gimmicky but I'm still intrigued.


 I would say all these fitness programs work on basic premises like healthy protein and carbs and their combination. If u want to lose weight, you need calorie deficit,and vice versa. I've read so much stuff on this but it's basically eating lots of veggies and leafy greens , some fruit and protein in the amount of 1 g per lb of weight. I have p 90x and they have that diet book that has a pretty cool schedule of what to eat and how much. I use that but it's totally unnecessary to buy. As long as you avoid sweets, junk snacks and fried food, you should be good.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

I definitely agree about cutting out fried food (all ff, really), junk food, all sodas, and all the (delicious) sweets. I managed to lose 30# that way, but working an overnight, sedentary job for the last year+ has caused a 20lb weight creep. And no matter how much of a calorie deficit I create, either through cutting or exercise, the weight doesn't budge. Add to that hypoglycemia, underactive thyroid, adrenal fatigue, vitamin d and iron deficiencies....blech. I'm pretty sure going back to a normal work/sleep schedule will help though. P90X is by Beach Body, yes? We have Insanity and it seems to work but mercy, it's depressingly monotonous. You have to already BE insane to do insanity, that way you never GO insane!


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 19, 2014)

> I definitely agree about cutting out fried food (all ff, really), junk food, all sodas, and all the (delicious) sweets. I managed to lose 30# that way, but working an overnight, sedentary job for the last year+ has caused a 20lb weight creep. And no matter how much of a calorie deficit I create, either through cutting or exercise, the weight doesn't budge. Add to that hypoglycemia, underactive thyroid, adrenal fatigue, vitamin d and iron deficiencies....blech. I'm pretty sure going back to a normal work/sleep schedule will help though. P90X is by Beach Body, yes? We have Insanity and it seems to work but mercy, it's depressingly monotonous. You have to already BE insane to do insanity, that way you never GO insane!


 Different imbalances I believe can also aid in weight gain. I myself try to figure out what my body needs as I seem can get rig of that small amount of belly fat no matter how much I loose everywhere else. I too have a desk job and I figured as long as I have one , it would be hard to be in tip top shape. Yes, p90x is by beach body. I use it to "weight training" days. Oh, I did insanity and it's really insane. You know what you might like, t25 also by beach body. I'm doing it now and it's an easier version of insanity. When I did insanity, I though I might break my legs some day. It's just too crazy for me to go from sitting 8 hours at work then on the bus and then just straight to doing Insanity. T25 is more mellow but still makes you work.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 19, 2014)

GUYS.  I found out last night that I've lost 9 pounds in 3 weeks!  This is good for me, because, 1- I'm not really overweight to begin with, just wanted to shed the little extra that had creeped from the sedentary of sedentary, and 2- I'm probably gonna start toning muscle soon!  Super excited!

I've been treating myself with more calories than normal, but still cut back considerably on all things "bad".  Learning that the majority of my diet needs to be good stuff, and a little of it can be not so great, but only a little!  We're getting there!

I'm yoga-ing (60-90 minutes, no less) 5-6 times a week, not much cardio (hoping to pick up on that- I like running outside but I have finnicky knees, so I'm hoping that the weather will pick up and I can be outside again.  Until then, I've gotten a speed jump rope that should be in the mail today so HOORAY!  I can definitely feel the difference in strength that I have, and I'm finally working on my core (I've spent the last 4 years not wanting to do core because of my appendectomy surgery, old fashioned way, and my stomach just feels weird when I pull it certain ways).  Feeling so much better guys.  Now to just keep at it!  Healthy is a process!  Also, my stepmom posted this to my facebook the other day, and it really helped when I was in my week of high raw and really really struggling.


----------



## Dashery (Apr 19, 2014)

@elizabethrose Wow, that's awesome! (Â´ â–½ï½€).ã€‚


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose Wow, that's awesome! (Â´ â–½ï½€).ã€‚

Thanks lady!  I know I could be doing more but I'm really happy with how I'm going!  Was gonna go to a second yoga class today, but I really need to prep my meals for the week and clean the apartment.. oh!  And actually rest a little bit!  I've been a busy bee!

I'm cheating a little bit on food today (four girl scout cookies- my mom sent them to me, and Thin Mints, man.) and next weekend because I have school orientation- they're feeding us.


----------



## slinka (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  guyyyz. i suck. my sister and i definitely ate our money's worth at a Brazilian steakhouse. i regret NOTHING. but, today my friend was going through some drama so we had panda express for lunch, then DQ for some dip cones...and now my boyfriend wants to go out for burgers tonight. someone, stop me, i'm on a garbage eating train and it cannot be stopped.
Want me to shame you when you post foods on IG? lol. Just kidding....unless you really want me to.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hmmm, are you tracking cals at all? 'Cause you can still be eating a bit of junk but be w/in cal limits. And eating out? Just make the best choices you can- usually places are more than happy to prepare food a bit differently to meet your needs so long as you are polite in your asking. Ask for more steamed veg, or sub a turkey ore veggie burger in place of a full-fat beef patty. Most people I work/ed with do the best when they make small changes like that, they still go out to eat or whatever like they usually do, they just downsize their meal and dessert, choose a diet soda or water instead of a regular soda, and try subbing healthier versions of what they usually get.

Honestly, when I was on my junk-food phase, I just had to stop, completely cold turkey. I vowed that I wouldn't touch added sugars or processed crap for at least a month. After about 2 weeks, the sugar cravings and stuff went away. But that's just me, and it may not be the best method for you.
I was the type that had a reaaallllyyyyy bad all or nothing attitude, and eating one candy? Freaking impossible. So yeah...if you have more self control, maybe just try the 'ol "Ok I'll have this ONE macaron, and no more today!" until it becomes more habitual to do so.

Also- I think of "I'd have to run ___ miles/minutes to burn off this cookie- is it really that delicious?" Usually the answer is more along the lines of "Eh, it's not really that delicious, it's just there and there's nothing else in my mouth." so, not worth it.
 -P.S.- I hate running. Sub in any exercise you hate if you actually enjoy running, lol.


----------



## slinka (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks lady!  I know I could be doing more but I'm really happy with how I'm going!  Was gonna go to a second yoga class today, but I really need to prep my meals for the week and clean the apartment.. oh!  And actually rest a little bit!  I've been a busy bee!

I'm cheating a little bit on food today (four girl scout cookies- my mom sent them to me, and Thin Mints, man.) and next weekend because I have school orientation- they're feeding us.
YOU LIMITED YOURSELF TO ONLY 4??!? Girl, that's like, the ultimate success lol.

Great job woman, every little bit counts! You sound like you're doing pretty darn good, keep it up!


----------



## slinka (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I definitely agree about cutting out fried food (all ff, really), junk food, all sodas, and all the (delicious) sweets. I managed to lose 30# that way, but working an overnight, sedentary job for the last year+ has caused a 20lb weight creep. And no matter how much of a calorie deficit I create, either through cutting or exercise, the weight doesn't budge. Add to that hypoglycemia, underactive thyroid, adrenal fatigue, vitamin d and iron deficiencies....blech. I'm pretty sure going back to a normal work/sleep schedule will help though.

P90X is by Beach Body, yes? We have Insanity and it seems to work but mercy, it's depressingly monotonous. You have to already BE insane to do insanity, that way you never GO insane!
Are you taking your meds/supplements to counter those issues? If not- go to the doctor right now and get them addressed! Those things don't have to be such a hindrance (Like, once you're on the right dosage of thyroid med, it shouldn't be much of an issue anymore). And I hope your schedule gets more regulated soon- not getting enough sleep can drain the life outta you, for sure!
And if you're creating a deficit, the weight should be going away- in my experience with people, they usually have missed tracking (with their app, or journal, or whatever their prefer tracking method is) those little "tastes" while preparing dinner or lunch, that 1/4 C of ranch, that handful of m&amp;m's from the office candy dish- or even that glass of milk! Just a glass of milk and a handful of snacks can be 300 cals- enough to stagnate/undo weightloss, so maybe just be extra diligent in your tracking? And be sure you're not just eyeballing serving sizes- it's way easy to underestimate how much you're eating.

Maybe you are like me- easily bored (and sometimes have the attention span of a gerbil lol)- I have all sorts of DVDs and plans so that, if I find myself uninspired or bored, I just choose something that sounds like more fun. Ultimately, so long as it gets you moving, working and that heart rate up, it's all good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sending positive vibes your way ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

I actually had to STOP tracking. I'm a binge eater and a tad obsessive... I got way too obsessed about counting calories. Now I'm kind of a cross between Paleo and LCHF (low carb/high fat). Also need to remember that weight loss is 80% what you eat and 20% exercise. Most people won't lose weight with only exercise. It's so important to eat in a healthy way. I'm a sugar addict. I gave it up a while ago for about a month. The first few days were HELL. It was like I was coming off drugs. I had shakes, body aches, sweats... I had to miss work. It was awful. But it's so easy to start letting sugar sneak back in and then it doesn't take long until you are back under its spell. I had gone from 219 to 189, but then I hurt my shoulder and had to take prednisone and I gained 10 lbs back. I'm slowly creeping down again. I'm Hashimoto's/hypothyroid, pre-diabetic/metabolic syndrome, and inappropriate atrial tachycardia (this just recently) and a migraine sufferer, so I'm on a lot of meds. I do not want to end up with full blown diabetes. I want to be healthy and live a long life... And I want to be hot!! Lol I actually use nerdfitnessrebellion.com and their 6 week challenges and that's really how I keep on track.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 20, 2014)

@slinka  i know you mean well but please don't food shame me on instagram. i don't think i could take that!


----------



## slinka (Apr 20, 2014)

> @slinka Â  i know you mean well but please don't food shame me on instagram. i don't think i could take that!


 Lol! I'm not very good at shaming food I'm drooling over. No worries, I would never do that unless you begged me to! &lt;3 (sorry for the bad joke, I seriously wasn't considering actually doing that, pinky promise!!!)


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YOU LIMITED YOURSELF TO ONLY 4??!? Girl, that's like, the ultimate success lol.

Great job woman, every little bit counts! You sound like you're doing pretty darn good, keep it up!

I gave up on four 




... let's be real.. the whole sleeve was gone by the end of the night (granted, that's eight hours, but GOSH those thin mints will creep up on you every time) real weaknesses.

But other than my thin mint down the drain insanity, still doing good!


----------



## slinka (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I gave up on four 



... let's be real.. the whole sleeve was gone by the end of the night (granted, that's eight hours, but GOSH those thin mints will creep up on you every time) real weaknesses.

But other than my thin mint down the drain insanity, still doing good!
bahaha, it's ok- I've totally done that before. no shame, no shame. So long as everything is in check =p


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bahaha, it's ok- I've totally done that before. no shame, no shame. So long as everything is in check =p

I have a bit of a headache today, and I'm trying to convince myself that it's all the sugar I took in yesterday.  Time to juice and eat a cucumber!


----------



## slinka (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have a bit of a headache today, and I'm trying to convince myself that it's all the sugar I took in yesterday.  Time to juice and eat a cucumber!
I hope you feel better!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 20, 2014)

> > I definitely agree about cutting out fried food (all ff, really), junk food, all sodas, and all the (delicious) sweets. I managed to lose 30# that way, but working an overnight, sedentary job for the last year+ has caused a 20lb weight creep. And no matter how much of a calorie deficit I create, either through cutting or exercise, the weight doesn't budge. Add to that hypoglycemia, underactive thyroid, adrenal fatigue, vitamin d and iron deficiencies....blech. I'm pretty sure going back to a normal work/sleep schedule will help though. P90X is by Beach Body, yes? We have Insanity and it seems to work but mercy, it's depressingly monotonous. You have to already BE insane to do insanity, that way you never GO insane!
> 
> 
> Are you taking your meds/supplements to counter those issues? If not- go to the doctor right now and get them addressed! Those things don't have to be suchÂ a hindrance (Like, once you're on the right dosage of thyroid med, it shouldn't beÂ much of an issue anymore). And I hope your schedule gets more regulated soon- not getting enough sleep can drain the life outta you, for sure! And if you're creating a deficit, the weight should be going away- in my experience with people, they usually have missed tracking (with their app, or journal, or whatever their prefer tracking method is) those little "tastes" while preparing dinner or lunch, that 1/4 C of ranch,Â that handful of m&amp;m's from the office candy dish- or even that glass of milk! Just a glass of milk and a handful of snacks can be 300 cals- enough to stagnate/undo weightloss, so maybe just be extra diligent in your tracking? And be sure you're not just eyeballing serving sizes- it's way easy to underestimateÂ how muchÂ you're eating. Maybe you are like me- easily bored (and sometimes have the attention span of a gerbil lol)- I have all sorts of DVDs and plans so that, if I find myself uninspired or bored, I just choose something that sounds like more fun. Ultimately, so long as it gets you moving, working and that heart rate up, it's all good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sending positive vibes your way ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm sorry I'm so late responding. Yesterday was one of those bad days when I had zero energy and slept from the time I got home til just a few hours before work. I visited my doc last summer to address the adrenal fatigue and thyroid issue and try to get them straightened, but he refused to do testing and instead sent me on my way w 'scripts for antidepressants. Um, hello! I'm not depressed! He was promptly fired and I've been too turned off by docs to find a new one. I just down vitamins like candy now. I did get off work today and hit up the park walking track before going home, because I know once I'm home I'll be lazy. Got three miles done and surprise, surprise, I felt great when I woke up and didn't sleep all day. So now I'll be hitting the park every morning after work to do at least a few miles. Thanks for the positive vibes!! They obviously reached me and did the trick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Apr 20, 2014)

> I'm sorry I'm so late responding. Yesterday was one of those bad days when I had zero energy and slept from the time I got home til just a few hours before work. I visited my doc last summer to address the adrenal fatigue and thyroid issue and try to get them straightened, but he refused to do testing and instead sent me on my way w 'scripts for antidepressants. Um, hello! I'm not depressed! He was promptly fired and I've been too turned off by docs to find a new one. I just down vitamins like candy now. I did get off work today and hit up the park walking track before going home, because I know once I'm home I'll be lazy. Got three miles done and surprise, surprise, I felt great when I woke up and didn't sleep all day. So now I'll be hitting the park every morning after work to do at least a few miles. Thanks for the positive vibes!! They obviously reached me and did the trick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's crazy! I had my thyroid tested not that long ago- I went to my dr and said I had a family history and my little sister just found out she had an issue, so I wanted a test just to be sure- he asked if I had my symptoms, I only had a few (which honestly are symptoms of other things too) but he didn't question my want of a blood test just to be sure. Glad you fired that dr.! Now I can't make ya go get that thyroid and stuff taken care of, but as someone who works in the medical field, I just can't help myself but to urge you to go get it addressed! I'm sure not all docs are big 'ol jerks =p Hope you're having a great day- and great job hitting the park!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 20, 2014)

I also recommend getting your thyroid checked. I work for my doctor so they will usually do any tests I ask them to. I'm currently on Levothyroxine (T4 drug) and Cytomel (T3 drug). My latest labs were ok, but I'm still tired all the time. Not sure why. All I know is I'm a little anemic and my vitamin D is always low. I think I might check into adrenal fatigue but I'm not sure there are tests for that. Sometime I also come home from work and sleep for several hours, sometimes not waking until 9 or 10 at night because I'm just so exhausted.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 21, 2014)

I've read that adrenal fatigue is really just a combination of symptoms with no real test available, but if you've been high stress/high anxiety for an extended period of time, you definitely could have it. And if you're already anemic w low D levels, it makes everything worse. I will say that I never felt better than when I was taking prenatal vitamins. I'm not sure how, but they definitely lessened the symptoms, plus they made my hair grow ridiculously fast and my nails were as strong as Wolverine's. I'm going to have to pick more up soon.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 21, 2014)

> I've read that adrenal fatigue is really just a combination of symptoms with no real test available, but if you've been high stress/high anxiety for an extended period of time, you definitely could have it. And if you're already anemic w low D levels, it makes everything worse. I will say that I never felt better than when I was taking prenatal vitamins. I'm not sure how, but they definitely lessened the symptoms, plus they made my hair grow ridiculously fast and my nails were as strong as Wolverine's. I'm going to have to pick more up soon.


 I think I'll pick up some prenatals soon... The only problem I have with vitamins is I can't take them with my morning meds or my evening meds so I'd have to have a whole new med time scheduled in there. Blah!! Lol


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 26, 2014)

So I FINALLY found this thread after a few days of searching. Since I only use my phone or iPad for the interlinks, it took a while. Also, if you're using a mobile version of the site, it's easier to click the link and change the last number to whatever page you want to jump to rather than clicking "Next" over and over.

I thought I'd share my recent positives to help motivate others. I've decided to hit the walking track omw home from work each morning, and the last two days I've logged 10 miles. I've also been following a healthier eating plan and though I haven't weighed, but I can feel my clothes fitting better and mood improving. I'm so pumped to get back into shape!!

What has everyone else accomplished in the last few days? I'm eager to hear!


----------



## slinka (Apr 27, 2014)

Good lord I am having one hell of a time figuring this site out lol. I feel like a great-grandma trying to figure out twitter or something.

Great work @@jbrookeb! &lt;---See, I don't think I mentioned right. Nor do I think this is quoting the post above this. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 27, 2014)

@@slinka It's pretty much a daily routine for me to look at my computer/phone/tablet in a state of utter bewilderment, quietly cursing the internet gods or declaring my contempt for all things electronic. So, I really get where you're coming from there. Haha

It's Sunday. Does anyone have any fun weekend workout plans? Maybe some exciting hiking or fun swimming dates?


----------



## slinka (May 1, 2014)

I'm never gonna figure out how to quote lol.

@@jbrookeb Nothing exciting happened last weekend for me, and probably nothing this weekend. Yesterday was the husband's birthday and his main gift is this hang gliding thing, so at some point we'll get out and do something cool. (But then again, I take a walk in my backyard and it's a wilderness hike in the mountains...so I guess I always have that if that counts lol.)

I've been hitting my weight training religiously- I'm already having to add weight! I don't think I have any real noticeable (by others) gains yet, but I feel so much stronger. I'm thinking since it's a new month (Happy May everyone!) that I'm gonna add a little more to my routine...like vow to do on DVD a day in addition to my current hour of cardio + weight lifting regimen. But then again...my husband is about to be done working for the semester and that might irritate him lol. We'll see. I'm definitely gonna do something though, for the month. Anyone else adding a little somethin' somethin' to their life in the month of May?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

My 3 week gym membership is over- and I've given up on raw.  I lost a ton of weight on it, and for me, that was plenty.  I'm already little (5ft. 133lbs) when I started, and now I'm down to 124ish.  This is my sweet spot, as I'm on the curvy side (mesomorph body type).  It's super easy for me to lose weight, and ridiculously difficult to gain lean muscle.  I'm eating vegetarian and mostly raw anyways, so I feel like my diet has changed since I switched everything up (the goal!).

I ordered a rowing machine, and I start one week of power yoga tomorrow (I took the past few days off)- I ran today, but this week's just been weird and I've been really exhausted/not feeling well, so I gave myself a break.  I probably gained some weight back too, but that's okay.  And then I'm joining a yoga studio for a month so that will be good.  At the beginning of June I get a break from life (quitting job for school, taking three weeks off), and I'm going to hopefully be in the yoga studio even more before school starts.  Re-evaluating everything once I'm in class for all of my life.  I think 32 hours a week?  May should be good though, even though I slacked for the end of April (well deserved and much needed break.)

Edit: Oh!  And I'm running a 5k in August and I'm DETERMINED to run the whole of it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 2, 2014)

how is everyone doing?

i ordered the 21 day fix and it came in this week. GREAT timing because i've literally eaten out every day thanks to exams, paper writing, and not being prepared...

my goals for the summer are to do 21 day fix multiple times. no clothes shopping. and since i'm on the fix, no eating out!


----------



## LolaJay (May 2, 2014)

Uhg I just ate a cupcake and I came here to shame myself haha.

I've been good about going to kickboxing every week and much better about eating lots of fruits &amp; veggies. Been trying to log my foods every day on Lose It as well. I am starting to feel better and definitely stronger!

Now I just need my jeans to feel bigger...lol I've been trying hard not to wear them because they just make me feel fat. Unfortunately leggings aren't acceptable attire everywhere you go!

Hope you guys are having a great start to May! If you are looking for options at home that are free, I definitely suggest Blogilates. I need to get back on the train with that. Cassey puts out a calendar each month with workouts to do every day of the week. I always felt great afterwards.


----------



## rachelshine (May 5, 2014)

@@jbrookeb - Congrats on your progress girl! I hardly ever weigh myself / go by the scale. I go by how I feel and how my clothes fit, much better judge. Especially because if you're gaining muscle, the number might go up! 

@@elizabethrose - Uhhh, super jealous re: rowing machine!! That's very badass AND House of Cards of you! 

@@LolaJay - No shaming!! Sometimes a gal needs a cupcake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I love the calendars! Last month was pretty great with the focus on abs + it was my first non beginners month. I love how she breaks up the days by body parts, though I loathe cario / HIIT so much. 

On my end, I'm down almost 20 pounds, hollller. Shooting for around another 10 more and I'll be good. I did it mostly by cleaning up my eating (aka bye soda and snacking!) and really stepping up my work out game. I honestly just stuck to Blogilates and walking a crap ton. My job is a lot of moving around / carrying crap so that helped too. I'm focusing more on toning up my arms &amp; getting into weights. I am determined to be able to do push ups this year dangit!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 5, 2014)

lolz. i followed 21 day fix perfectly this morning and in the evening...but in the middle i had a giant wisconsin-style bloody mary. oh well. tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

@@rachelshine I thought it was very HOC of me too!! Not gonna lie, I first started using the rowing machine because of the Underwoods.  I just happened to love it as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (May 6, 2014)

@@rachelshine Congrats! I truly believe that if you make some changes in your diet and make it a point to move as much as you can every day, that you will definitely lose weight! I miss my treadmill...I would just walk on a steep incline and I felt like I got a great workout. I didn't hate it either.

I've been keeping up with my kickboxing class, haven't missed a class in 4 weeks! So that's a start. Still trying to kick the soda...I was doing well with only drinking some 3/4 days a week. That seems to go out the window when I get stressed.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> @@rachelshine Congrats! I truly believe that if you make some changes in your diet and make it a point to move as much as you can every day, that you will definitely lose weight! I miss my treadmill...I would just walk on a steep incline and I felt like I got a great workout. I didn't hate it either.
> 
> I've been keeping up with my kickboxing class, haven't missed a class in 4 weeks! So that's a start. Still trying to kick the soda...I was doing well with only drinking some 3/4 days a week. That seems to go out the window when I get stressed.


The easiest way for me to kick soda was to 1- cold turkey and straight coffee and tea my life up, and allow myself a cane soda about once a week.  I get mine at Protein Bar (I dunno if this is a Chicago only place), but I'm sure you can find some other places too!


----------



## Dashery (May 6, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> The easiest way for me to kick soda was to 1- cold turkey and straight coffee and tea my life up, and allow myself a cane soda about once a week.  I get mine at Protein Bar (I dunno if this is a Chicago only place), but I'm sure you can find some other places too!


Oh man, kicking soda is the absolutely best. I stopped drinking soda and juice (except on the rare occasion) because I have teeth made of chalk, and I'm desperate to stop getting cavities. 

But anyway, I swear I lost ten pounds thanks to just that. And I no longer even crave soda. Last time I had it, the sugar was just too much, and I got a killer headache. Avoiding it is an all around win!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Oh man, kicking soda is the absolutely best. I stopped drinking soda and juice (except on the rare occasion) because I have teeth made of chalk, and I'm desperate to stop getting cavities.
> 
> But anyway, I swear I lost ten pounds thanks to just that. And I no longer even crave soda. Last time I had it, the sugar was just too much, and I got a killer headache. Avoiding it is an all around win!   /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had a soda because of lack of caffeinated options the other day (school orientation) and I could barely make it through the can!  I needed it though, because I had to stay awake and keep listening!  So bizarre!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 6, 2014)

@@rachelshine That's fan-freakin-tastic!!! Great job!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 6, 2014)

Been a while since I posted here but i have been checking in.  I finally got motivated to make a change (seeing this thread helped) and I have not had soda or fast food for the last 2 weeks! I got a late start on the gym last week (Th, F, S only) but I was able to run on the treadmill!  I was only down a pound but am hoping with keeping up on working out and eating more veggies and fruit I will see a difference.


----------



## slinka (May 7, 2014)

Everyone is doing so well! Great job everyone ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> lolz. i followed 21 day fix perfectly this morning and in the evening...but in the middle i had a giant wisconsin-style bloody mary. oh well. tomorrow is a new day!


I didn't know you started it! I returned it but now that I know the basics, I need to get back with it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 9, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I didn't know you started it! I returned it but now that I know the basics, I need to get back with it!


you returned the whole plan? 

that is a smart idea...its so basic and everything about it is online. i feel like a dummy for shelling out for it! but, it did motivate me to start!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> you returned the whole plan?
> 
> that is a smart idea...its so basic and everything about it is online. i feel like a dummy for shelling out for it! but, it did motivate me to start!


I had to return the whole plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I couldn't just return Shakeology! So dumb! I could just re-buy it. I might do that once I have extra funds.


----------



## slinka (May 11, 2014)

Happy mother's day to any of my lovely (and getting super-fit, amirite?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) mother's hanging around on this thread! I hope you have a great day! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 11, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I had to return the whole plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I couldn't just return Shakeology! So dumb! I could just re-buy it. I might do that once I have extra funds.


Don't rebuy it. Do your own workouts and I can send you a link to a fb group that has all the info there.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 11, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Don't rebuy it. Do your own workouts and I can send you a link to a fb group that has all the info there.


haha okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have all the portion sizes and stuff. I just need to find some awesome workout videos or something now!


----------



## slinka (May 15, 2014)

Ugh, been a tad ill lately (and completely exhausted, 'cause toddler) so I had to take it easy on the weight training, but I think tomorrow I'll be back to Normal- and adding some ten pound plates to the 'ol barbell. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yaaaaay for growing muscles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2014)

I just battled a sugar craving beautifully and came up w a new yummy dessert alternative!!

I was craving a cake parfait and sent hubby to the grocery for one (the local store makes amazing ones), but then realized I'll never lose weight shoving cake and whipped cream down my pie hole (mmmmm....piiiie).

I cut up a banana and warmed it in the micro until it was hot and mushy, then added some vanilla extract and a healthy dose of cinnamon and dipped nilla wafers through it. Omg! I had half then topped the leftovers w 5 more nilla wafers and put it in the fridge to cool. It was SO good!! Hubby is a junk food addict and didn't care for it so I know if I make it it'll be all mine!

The next time I'll experiment w shredded coconut and Gosling's dark bay rum. Mmmmm


----------



## slinka (May 23, 2014)

Speaking of battling the sweet tooth- I accidentally made something awesome last night!

Alright, so I was mixing some pb2 (4 tbsp) and 1 tbsp of cocoa powder...oh, and like a tbsp of nectresse- and I went to mix the water in, when clumsy me added too much water. It was a bit runny, so I thought, "well, I'll just sprinkle some glucomannan powder and nuke it", thinking that it would sort of turn into a pudding like substance- after about 30 seconds, I noticed that the edges were starting to look...like cake! So, I mixed it up, and microwaved it for maybe a minute more. What resulted was a super moist and delicious 100 calorie brownie/cake concoction. 10/10 WILL make again. I bet it works without the glucomannan powder. I'm out of pb2 right now and I'm so upset I can't make this again until tomorrow when I drag myself to Walmart. But you guys, seriously- totally guilt free, super freaking simple....I just...I'm impressed with myself lol. If you try it, let me know how it goes! Hope everyone is well ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## estefany (May 26, 2014)

I quit all sugary drinks. I drink straight black coffee, water and almond milk. I also cut back on carby food like rice, bread, deliciousness.. Started 4 weeks ago and have lost 10 lbs  

I am actually not a big person. Went from 134 lbs  to 124 lbs. without killing myself at the gym. I do go to the gym occasionally though. Like maybe 2 times a week. 

I also started taking vitamins: a multivitamin and fish oil. 

I honestly think most of the weight was water weight and extra fluffiness from carbs. I do not look unhealthy.. I actually look much healthier.. my skin glows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 27, 2014)

:blush:  Well, I'm in my second day of training, which to start off is okay. Over the years I've done heaps of training and in varying ways...anything from pushing cars to weights, crosstraining, walking and even uphill walking and biking.

Now...I haven't been training for sometime and need to get back into it! Aarrgghhh!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's Autumn over here in N.Z and the days are cold, wet, grey and chilly! :wacko:

When you feel like you just want to blob next to the fire and snuggle up, well...I've got to stay focused and get on with it.

My tip is to train in the morning before you eat, and eat about 15 to 20minutes after training.

Eat a higher protein food with small carbs that are slow releasing such as, veges, this helps a lot.

Keep fluids up throughout the day and eat small frequent meals packed with protein and mixed with good carbs, try and eat about every 3 to 4 hours. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Well, it's time for me to eat now, all the best with training and post any tips you may have or just even share what you've been up to.

Hope this helps in some way, looking forward to reading some updates, you sure are lucky to have Spring over in the USA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :wub:


----------



## estefany (May 27, 2014)

Way to go @@Mell L Lintern! I have found that it is very difficult for me to get back into a healthy lifestyle after taking a break.. I have also tried tons of different training to stay in shape like Insanity, boxing, running, pilates, zumba etc.. Honestly, neither have ever given me the results I desired.. and I am usually very committed to my workout challenges.. 

Working my butt off in the gym does not help me :/ 

Healthy eating and occasional casual gym visits does indeed work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 27, 2014)

:wub:  Aww, thanks @@estefany!   I agree with you also, I've found over the years that a good walk and gradually increasing distance and speed can help heaps alongside a good eating schedule. I found, especially at night, if you tend to crave for chocky every now and then like me, eating a bit of tinned tuna or salmon with diced tomato, diced cucumber,cracked pepper and a dash of salt is a crave killer...plus, it tastes nice too. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Over time, the cravings relax a lot and you forget about them...unless maybe...it's girly month time! LoL!

Ahhh, :blink:  it can be a tricky one with the ol' cravings! You sound like you've been in the know for awhile too, all I can say is.......keep it up but remember to have a reward every now and then...maybe a new top or haircut, just small rewards keep it interesting and attainable.

Whatever you do, just enjoy it and don't forget to have fun :lol:  ...sometimes we forget and we focus too much on the end result instead of the now, and it begins to feel like a chore! :angry:  Yep...I learnt the hard way! LOl! :blush:


----------



## estefany (May 27, 2014)

That is an interesting chocolate craving killer, @@Mell L Lintern. It sounds delicious.. definitely craving tuna right now 

I usually satisfy my chocolate cravings with chocolate TEHEHE   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I make hot chocolate with 100% cocoa powder, almond milk and stevia. 

Good girls definitely deserve rewards!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shopping is my favorite reward.. New things make me so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree with you @@Mell L Lintern. Health and fitness should be a lifestyle, not a chore. We should all want to eat healthy and stay active rather than feeling like we have to. -- A life goal for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 27, 2014)

:lol:  Sounds awesome @@estefany, To be honest, I haven't been a good girl for a little while now! Lol! ...

hence the need for training!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My gosh, it's so difficult to start again but hey, it's all part of it! :blush:

By the way, what's stevia? I have never heard of it, there are many things in America we haven't heard of over here.

Your life goal is the same as mine, would like to stay healthy and be around for as long as possible...I'm thinking maybe up to the ripe age of.............100?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe that's a bit of wishful thinking...mind you, don't know if I'd want to be around that long with all the rubbish and drama happening in the world! Urgh! :blink:

Anyway, enough serious chat, it's really nice talking with you and I know for sure, when we feel healthy and eat proper, it reflects in our skin. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the natural beauty of good skin with a awesome glow...can't beat it! :wub:


----------



## Courtnee (May 28, 2014)

Mum (@@Mell L Lintern) stevia is a extract from the leaves off the plant rebaudiana, it is used for natural sweetners and sugar replacements.


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 28, 2014)

:wub:Thanks for that my child @Courtnee &lt;3, I wasn't aware of that but now I know. :lol:   I see someone is trying to school me huh? :lol: ...cool with me...I can always use more info, you can never have enough! Lol! :wub:  Love it! :wub:


----------



## Courtnee (May 28, 2014)

Yes, its always cool to learn new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 28, 2014)

:blink:  Ummm.....no, :lol:  @Courtnee&lt;3, he, he, he.....just kidding, got any good tips for me then? &lt;_&lt;  But remember...you can never pass me on years, so I guess that means I will always be wiser! LoL!


----------



## Courtnee (May 28, 2014)

No sorry mum, I don't have that many more that you don't already know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yes, you will always be wiser and lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 28, 2014)

Thanks my sweetie @Courtnee&lt;3, your a good girl and love you heaps! xx :wub:


----------



## Courtnee (May 29, 2014)

Thank you mum love you too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3

Well. Today I done a good hard lot of 2 hard 10 minute runs on the cross trainer and boy, was it hard.

I struggle with doing the hard work and carrying on finishing what I need to, say if my legs are wasted, but I still have 1-2 minutes of hard sprint to go, then I struggle with doing that 1-2 minutes to the best I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 29, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's all worth it in the end...keep it up though, it'll get easier! x :wub:


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 29, 2014)

:blink:  Well today was a rest day of sorts...need a new cross trainer! :angry:Arrgghh! Figured out our one is too small...dammit! :wacko:

Thinking of buying a UFC trainer game and training that way, the good ol' PS3...I suppose it comes in handy...I never thought of cross trainers coming in different sizes!...oh the hassle of it all! &lt;_&lt;

Anyway, I will keep up posts on this dilemma and hope to read more info on others who are liking this thread. 

Whatever the case, do what you can as much as you can...would love some chocky though! LoL! :lol:   :wub:


----------



## ScoutSays (May 31, 2014)

Ok, I am going to put this in a spoiler just because it will be super long!! This is my next Nerd Fitness challenge, and I thought I would share it with you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



You Are The Only Exception - Challenge 5

 
This is my new challenge for Nerd Fitness... only I am starting it a week early, because I need the motivation and accountability! I have had this song by Paramore in my head for weeks!! I think it is a sign that I need to make more exceptions for myself. Life is not all or nothing! Mistakes will happen, the only failure is failing to try! 
 
MAIN QUEST:
To hit my goal range of 125-135 and do it in a healthy way!
Goals (diet and fitness related) that will help me achieve Main Quest:
I am taking some advice and am NOT making this challenge about the scale. This will be hard for me, so bear with me!
 
1. No gluten - *The Only Exception:* if a drug rep brings pizza or Costa Vida (this amazing Mexican restaurant with wonderful homemade flour tortillas!!)
 
Grading:
A: 40-42 days
B: 35-39 days
C: 29-34 days
D: 24-28 days
F: &lt;24 days
Ability to earn 3 CON points.
 
 
2. No sugar - *The Only Exception:* cheesecake (on a rare occasion), yogurt, fruit, and a little creamer in my coffee.
Grading:
A: 40-42 days
B: 35-39 days
C: 29-34 days
D: 24-28 days
F: &lt;24 days
Ability to earn 3 CON points.
 
3. Keep It Simple Stupid:  I have like 1,000 apps on my phone (Ok, not really anymore, because I was just able to upgrade my Iphone 4 (no S) to an iPhone 5S for a freaking DOLLAR!! Traded in my 4. So, I decided to NOT put all the apps I have download in the past onto my phone... even though I am a bit of an app whore!) anyway... I am going to actually USE some of them! 
 
Each week I will use the following apps 3x per week:
1. Zen Labs Legs Trainer
2. Zen Labs Butts Trainer (hehe)
3. Zen Labs Abs Trainer
4. Zen Labs Push-up Trainer
 
There are 3 Exercise Length settings: 5 min, 7.5 min, and 10 min
and 3 Difficulty Settings: Easy, Medium, Hard
 
Week 1: all 4 apps: 5 min each, Easy
Week 2: all 4 apps: 7.5 min each, Easy
Week 3: all 4 apps: 10 min each, Easy
Week 4: all 4 apps: 5 min each, Medium
Week 5: all 4 apps: 7.5 min each, Medium
Week 6: all 4 apps: 10 min each, Medium
 
*The Only Exception:* If I injure myself or am really sick.
 
Grading:
The 75:
A: 17-18 days
B: 15-16 days
C: 13-14 days
D: 11-12 days
F: &lt;12 days
Ability to earn 3 STA 3 STR point.
 
3) PICK YOUR SIDE QUESTS
Life Side Quest: I Feel Pretty - I am now a moderator at the MakeupTalk Forums and I have a TON of makeup, I want to start using it everyday! - *The Only Exception:* Sundays or migraine days!
 
Grading:
A: 37-42 days 
B: 31-36 days 
C: 25-30 days 
D: 21-24 days
F: &lt;21 days 
Ability to earn 1 CHA point.
 
Fitness Side Quest: (more of a health side quest): Learn more - read books about Thyroid to learn as much as I can about this condition. *The Only Exception: *If I have to help hubs with a ton of homework!
 
Grading:
A: 5-6 books
B: 3-4 books
C: 2 books
D: 1 book
F: &lt;1 book
Ability to earn 2 WIS point.
 
Book list:
1. Thyroid Healthy: Lose Weight, Look Beautiful and Live the Life You Imagine - Suzy Cohen
2. The Thyroid Diet Revolution - Mary Shomon
3. The Thyroid Sourcebook - M. Sara Rosenthal
4. The Complete Thyroid Book - Kenneth Ain and M. Sara Rosenthal
5. Why do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms when my Lab Tests are Normal? - Datis Kharrazian
6. Living Well with Hypothyroidism - Mary Shomon
 
4) DECLARE YOUR MOTIVATION

I want to become the best ME I can be! I want to be healthy so I live a long life with my family!!
 
I will track like this:
 
No Gluten - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/42
No Sugar - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/42
I Feel Pretty - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/7 - 0/42
KISS - 0/3 - 0/3 - 0/3 - 0/3 - 0/3 - 0/3 - 0/18
Books read - 0/1 - 0/1 - 0/1 - 0/1 - 0/1 - 0/1 - 0/6
 
 
Rewards(these might change...):
Start: 219
Goal 1: -10 lbs: 209 - Win the Dietbet - Get $$! - 
Goal 2: -20 lbs: 199 or Size 16 or Waist size 35" - New Sports Bras/Cami's (This ended up being waist size 37")
Goal 3: -30 lbs: 189 or Size 14 or Waist size 34" - Hair cut and color
Goal 4: -40 lbs: 179 or Size 13 or Waist size 32" - New boots or shoes!
Goal 5: -50 lbs: 169 or Size 12 or Waist size 30" - $50 gift certificate to store of choice
Goal 6: -70 lbs: 159 or Size 10 or Waist size 29" - $75 gift certificate to store of choice
Goal 7: -60 lbs: 149 or Size  8 or Waist size 28" -  Anchor tattoo and wrist quotes
Goal 8: -80 lbs: 139 or Size  6 or Waist size 27" - Lionheart tattoo
 
Goal 9: -90 lbs: 129 or Size  4 or Waist size 26" - New wardrobe - shopping spree!!
 
STATS:
Female/40
Start Weight: 219 (BMI 40.1)
Current Weight: 202 - I had gotten down to 189 and then shiznit happened... 
Goal Weight: 125-135
Height: 5'2"
Jeans size: 14 (Jordache jeans with 1% Spandex)
Diet: Eat mindfully... 


I reserve the right to change my challenge week to week if I get bored!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh... if you are wondering what the points system is, Nerd Fitness does this sort of character RPG thing that is pretty cool... I am now a Level 5 Half-Elf Adventurer with the following attributes:

STR 4.5 (Physical Strength)

DEX: 2 (Dexterity - agility and speed)

STA: 4.5 (Stamina - Endurance and energy)

CON: 20 (Constitution - ability to resist damage and disease)

WIS: 8 (Wisdom - intuition and sense of things around self)

CHA: 3 (Charisma - force of personality and physical attractiveness)


----------



## Mell L Lintern (Jun 1, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wow! That's a pretty full on list there @@ScoutSays! I commend you! :wub:  I have no idea about a lot of the points or system that you wrote, but it looks awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for me, well, it's the first day of winter here in N.Z and it's damn cold,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if the sun is out, you still need a scarf for the chill in the breeze, your nose can turn red from the cold wind! lol! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyhow, I'm not sure about the metric systems over there but ours is different, we weigh in kilogrammes.

I know I could do with loosing about......let's say roughly, 20kg's? :blush:

I'm thinking that's good for me, not sure what that means in pounds though......I could work it out but it may be embarrassing! Lol! :blink:

I'm about 5'8, 5'9 in height and as for my BMI, lets say it needs work! LOL! 

Keep up the work along with updates....I have to change mine due to needing a better crosstrainer and extra bits to help me along the way. :wacko:  So cool to read these pages, you gals are awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all! And welcome any new members that may have joined recently, pleasure to have ya!

So, for those who don't follow me on the Instagram, I have a sushi recipe that is low calorie and low carb- I make 2 GIANT rolls for about 190 calories (depends on what you put in there, of course!) So, I'm gonna post it here for my little fitfam 

Ingredients:

I bag shirataki rice

rice vinegar

nectresse/stevia

salt

glucomannan powder

seaweed wraps

veggies (or fish/shrimp) of your choice (I used cucumber, avocado and carrot)

Method:

carefully pour shirataki rice on a strainer( I used one of those things that are meant to keep grease from popping everywhere, since I never dry anything anyways) and rinse thoroughly. Bring about 2 cups of water to boil, and put "rice" in- go chop/slice/grate your veggies while the rice cooks

Remove rice from heat and re-strain. Then pour rice into a microwaveable dish, and add a teaspoon of rice vinegar, about a 1/4 teaspoon of glucomannan powder (you can use cornstarch if you don't have this, but it'll add calories), a pinch of salt and a sprinkle of nectresse or stevia (adjust salty/sweet to your liking!) I also have been adding red pepper flakes, ginger, and a touch of soy sauce to the rice as of late ^_^

Stir it all together and nuke it for about 1 minute-1.5 minutes, stirring once in the middle. Then, put in freezer to chill. Get out your bamboo mat if you have one, and place your seaweed on it. I also have a small cup of water to help adhere the seaweed. Once the rice is cooled a bit, spread half of it on the seaweed, then layer your veggies as shown. Then proceed to roll, cut and garnish your roll! Repeat layering/rolling for second roll.  I ended up adding a jalapeño on the top of each piece too 'cause I like the spicy food 

That's it! I personally love the shirataki in place of rice- give it a shot, what could it hurt, eh?

Here's the instapic, which gives a little pictorial. And a prettier picture of it finished =p


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, THANKS SO MUCH!!! Slinka, I must try this recipe, it sounds define!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone else gonna try and test this baby out?


----------



## slinka (Jun 2, 2014)

Anytime! I've got more recipes too I just have been a little busy, and when I'm on MuT my first priority is y'know, modding around lol.

Also- you guys, I found a neat little resource for body weight training- no equipment/super minimal (and can be improved with a chair in some cases, lol) equipment, check it out! I'm in no way affiliated with this site, I just found it via a subreddit I'm subscribed to =p

So yeah. For those of you who are on the exercise train, give this a go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://fitloop.co/


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome, yep I need to do some exercise, I'm terrible you know.

I think I weigh around 75-80 kg. I don't know how much that is in pounds, but I think for a teen, I'm way took heavy. So I'll check it out girl.

PS, I know what you mean about moderating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jun 2, 2014)

What's you height? Honestly, since you're not a bodybuilder (and assuming you're not extremely short or extremely tall) your BMI will let you know where you stand in terms of normal, Overweight, obese, underweight, etc. Here's a super simple calculator if ya need, only takes a second! http://www.freedieting.com/tools/bmi_calculator.htm

And weight loss is more about your diet, although exercise should definitely be a part of everyone's life, for health  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Using that same site, it'll let you know how many calories you need to lose weight, etc. http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm

*mod high-five!*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha, thanks girl. I never check my height, but, I better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha, it's always a good thing to know. If you're taller, you're lucky and get to eat more =p I'm only 5'5"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 2, 2014)

I have no idea how tall that is, I'm us less. Lol.

But its not cool being called a giraffe/horse. It stinks. Lol


----------



## slinka (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh yeah, you use...cm? 165.1 cm I think? (1.651 meters?). Math, how does one do you? Lol.

Anddddd, just for fun, um, I think a kg is equal to 2.2 lbs? So, *does math in my head* I'm ~52 kg?

Lol, WHY DOES AMERICA USE THESE MEASUREMENTS?! Kg, cm, m, all make so much more sense. (And especially Celsius vs Fahrenheit)


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 2, 2014)

I know what you mean. SO CONFUSING!!!! UGGH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOL, Thanks for the math. Lol. I need to do some math, I'm shocking, seriously, my sisters better and shes way younger than me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jun 2, 2014)

I had to learn that stuff for nursing school, that's really the only reason I even know lol. My high school education was absolute poop!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 2, 2014)

I am only 5'2" and I weigh 199 lbs today... and I hate that my BMI called me OBESE!! What a mean word!! LOL

Incidentally... 199 lbs means I am 90.26 kg  or 14.21 stones... I think I will just start saying my weight in stones! Sounds so much better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

For the record, when I tell people what I weigh, they always look at me like I have 2 heads or something... nobody believes that I am that heavy, so I must carry it well or something!


----------



## slinka (Jun 2, 2014)

Aw man, you've got a case of the shorts! You're so lucky you carry weight well though- even at the high end of my "normal" BMI range, I look BIG. Like, sloppy. Lol. I don't carry it well, my thighs start trying to overtake the city and whatnot lol.

Stones...I never took to that way of measurement, but it sure gives the smallest number haha. =p


----------



## Mell L Lintern (Jun 3, 2014)

:wub:  I love sushi...but our prices for fresh fish are sooooooooo disgusting!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      Would love to try and make them though.


----------



## slinka (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, it doesn't need the fish! Or you could even use frozen pre-cooked shrimp (thawed, of course, when you use it lol) if that's more affordable and you really want some seafood in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## estefany (Jun 4, 2014)

mell l lintern said:


> :wub:  I love sushi...but our prices for fresh fish are sooooooooo disgusting!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      Would love to try and make them though.


Yes! sushi is very very yummy.. and pricey.

Good thing it isn't all that healthy..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 4, 2014)

:blink2: isn't it? @estafany, isn't it that healthy?

is it high in carbs or something? :bringiton:  Im just kidding with the old face, but the question is legit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## estefany (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah. Definitely high in carbs. I think it's best not to eat white rice at all. Also, the real yummy sushi (in my opinion) has tons of spicy mayo and tempura shrimp.. which is not healthy. OK, fine. Sushi has vitamins because it contains fish and some vegetables but the bulk of it is rice. It may look healthy and light but I really don't think it is. It should not be seen  as a healthy food.


----------



## slinka (Jun 4, 2014)

Just as in anything else, it's how you prepare it. Of course if you're deep frying/dousing in mayo it's definitely getting less healthy lol, but there's nothing wrong with fresh veggies, brown rice (I don't like rice, so I used shirataki "rice"), seaweed, and seafood (if you eat it). And not all sushi is the same- some has less rice, some has more- some people prefer plain old sashimi (but will group it in to the term "sushi").

And just a public service announcement- there's nothing inherently wrong with carbs. They should be part of a balanced diet (many bodybuilders even eat white rice on occasion- it won't kill ya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Carbs get a weird rap- maybe because people go WAY overboard on bread most of the time, and those low carb diets that keep appearing (when the average person cuts out the majority of carbs, they end up cutting lots of calories- thereby losing weight). There's no one macronutrient that magically makes you fat/gain weight- you could eat 10,000 calories in one day, all of it being say, protein, and you'd gain weight from the excess calories.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! So...what is it, June 6th? Pretty early in June, right? I want to propose a little challenge for everyone following is thread (which, I have a feeling a lot of my members got un-subbed during the big change in the site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )- the challenge? Well, it's not a very specific challenge, as I know we're all on our own personal journeys- so this is what I propose:

So, for the rest of this month, I want you all to up your game a bit. What does that mean? Well, if you're like me and lift weights and already have a tight hold on your diet- I want you to add in some extra reps/sets- be it 50 extra weighted squats every other day/extra bench presses on the days you don't squat.

Lets say you've gotten your diet pretty good- but your physical activity is lacking. I say- pick up that 30 day shred DVD (if you don't have a DVD and can't afford one, then hop on the Blogilates YouTube channel and get it!) you've had collecting dust in the cabinet and do it every day! If that sort of thing is way too intense for you or you have a medical condition preventing more intense exercise, dedicate at least 30 minutes to a good walk (outside or inside, your choice!).

Lets say you've been hitting the gym and really have been all on the fitness train- but, you've been giving in to a not-so-healthy diet/indulgence too often. I say, you focus on clean eating for the rest of this month (barring maybe a "cheat" meal or 2 if you need it for sanity, lol) Replace those daily gummy bears for a big bowl of veggies!

Now, obviously you can adjust this as you see fit for your own life- the goal is to better yourself this month, even if its just a baby step like incorporating more veggies into your diet, or actually counting your calories (if you're trying to lose weight). You know what needs to be done- now make a promise to yourself to do it, starting now! It's only, what, 25 days? You can do it, that's easy-peasy! On the first of July, I want you all to be able to look back and feel proud that you accomplished something that bettered yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Feel free to state what you're personally going to do to better yourself for the rest of this month, and Del free to update as well. (If you're taking a leap from a sedentary lifestyle to doing P90x, for example, you might want to vent about your progress/struggles =p)

Me? Well, I sorta stated it up there. I'm actually trying to force the husband to rig me up a rack for my barbell- because I can squat more then I am now, but I need the rack because my upper body simply isn't strong enough to get the barbell over my head (legs are forever and always gonna be stronger than my upper body, lol). So, if I get that set up I'll be stoked, but until then, I'm doing lots and lots of extra sets with lower weights. Also, I've added in 30 day shred in addition to weightlifting + hour of cardio, because, idk, I just wanna. It's only 20 minutes, after all!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 7, 2014)

I posted my complete 6 week challenge up the thread a little ways! I am starting the Nerd Fitness challenge on Monday, which includes eating no gluten, no sugar (ugh sugar detox!!), working out 3x a week, and reading 6 books about thyroid disease in the 6 weeks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jun 7, 2014)

That's right! I remember your post now- you're gonna rock it! And sugar detox is the worst ughhh. I remember going through it (and most of my diet was sugar!) and am glad I'm not in your shoes =p


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 7, 2014)

slinka said:


> That's right! I remember your post now- you're gonna rock it! And sugar detox is the worst ughhh. I remember going through it (and most of my diet was sugar!) and am glad I'm not in your shoes =p


Yeah, I can't believe I got through it once and started eating sugar again so I have to do it all over again!! Stupid!!!


----------



## slinka (Jun 7, 2014)

#thestruggleisreal

Thank goodness for fruit. I microwave a few dates to really nail a sweet craving =p


----------



## slinka (Jun 7, 2014)

Here's a healthy recipe for you guys! This is from http://www.theppk.com/2010/04/quinoa-salad-with-black-beans-mango/ - if you want to lower the calories, I suggest cutting out the oil entirely (that's what I do).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"1 mango, peeled and diced small

1 red pepper, seeded and diced as small as you can get it

1 cup chopped scallions

1 cup chopped fresh cilantro

2 tablespoons red wine vinegar

2 tablespoons grapeseed oil

1/4 teaspoon salt

2 cups cooked quinoa, cooled

1 1/2 cups black beans, drained and rinsed (a 15-ounce can)

A few leaves of lettuce for plating

Combine the mango, red pepper, scallions, and cilantro in a mixing bowl. Add the red wine vinegar, grapeseed oil, and salt and stir to combine. Add the quinoa and stir until everything is well incorporated. Fold in the black beans.

You can serve immediately or let it sit for a bit for the flavors to meld. To serve, place a few leaves of lettuce on a plate and scoop some salad onto it. It tastes good chilled and even better at room temperature."

If you're allergic to mangos, there were some comments on the page linked that suggests kiwi- and something else I can't remember. This is a super recipe- chock full of the nutritious stuff and delicious! If you fancy fresh-tasting food, this is for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## estefany (Jun 7, 2014)

Challenge accepted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My diet is pretty awesome but I really need to spend more time at the gym. Right after finals (next week), I will keep a disciplined work out schedule or perhaps start insanity again. Maybe both? We shall see.


----------



## princessbella (Jun 7, 2014)

Sugar addict here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to not exercise at all due to exams and stuff (i still binge though..) and i basically saw myself in a full length mirror and nearly screamed. Since then, ive been really good with the exercise and noticed improvement in my appearance but my tummy is still bad and i cant do any situps or exercises like that.


----------



## slinka (Jun 8, 2014)

Ah, the 'old problem areas (my biggest problem area is my thighs ughhh. I'm not sure ill ever be happy with them lol). Getting a flat tummy (or any excess weight wherever) is still more about diet than crunches, so that's good news for you!


----------



## estefany (Jun 9, 2014)

My thighs and butt!! biggest problem areas for me.. Actually, recently, my arms have started to become a problem


----------



## slinka (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm lucky in that arms seems to show muscle easily/not deposit as much fat there, so yay. But I sure would trade some of my nifty arm genes for some thigh genes lol.

Squats squats squats. Oh- you guiize- I haven't updates since I started wieght training but I definitely have some "newb gains". When I flex, there's actually something there! Lol. And I'm currently cutting body fat, and I'm down a pound, so yay! All in all, things are going well for slinka.

Except yesterday (right after a hefty trip to Costco, mind you) my fridge/freezer just quit. It noped right outta there. Financially (after diagnostic procedures were done to le fridge/freezer) it made more sense to just get a new one- luckily sears was having a sale and my husband managed to weasel his way into a delivery immediately. I'm so grateful for that, and my new fridge. Back to cooking! Yay! I'll have another recipe for y'all later, maybe today after my dinner guests leave.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh! How about I leave this here- I haven't personally tried this (yet, I am DEFINITELY going to soon!), but it looks very promising!

http://m.imgur.com/a/5ey8l?gallery


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 12, 2014)

Kan, I've noticed I'm starting to slowly get a double chin and a peeking stomach. I hate it...

But its winter and I'm struggling to do any exercise. I really would like to increases the size of my carves as well, I have been told by a lot of people (my mum included that my legs are a good size and quite toned, well, my carves anyways but...) I want to increase the size of them and decrease the size of my tummy... I look and think... Ewww.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I need to start to exercise more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mell L Lintern (Jun 13, 2014)

^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;_&lt;  Well my girl, you could lighten the carb intake...especially bread! LOL! Some crunches wouldn't be missed along with lower belly crunches...it takes awhile but works a treat...I tried this after my first child and it worked well...even though I done at least 250 to 500 per night,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 5 days a week!...man!...did I really do that many? &lt;_&lt; ...Oh yes...for sure...I remember the pain! :blink:  But oh the results were fab!!!!  :wub:


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 13, 2014)

Cool, that's a good amount mum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll stop eating bread now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Crunches, yes, push ups, no thank you lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jun 13, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 13, 2014)

Honestly unfortunately I think 30% gym is high. I think it's more like 20% gym and 80% diet at least for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (sad face because I really love food and don't hate exercise).


----------



## slinka (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, just so long as people realize that the diet part is so much more Important than the exercise for body composition. It's hard,( damn near impossible) to out train a poor diet. Exercise is great for health though, I sure wish everyone could appreciate it like you!

Haha, I feel ya. Some days I fantasize about just gorging on a whole pizza and every dessert ever. But alas... I've only got 1200 calories to work with and I like eating more than like, 2 candy bars in a day XD


----------



## slinka (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi everyone! It's July! A fresh new month and time to set yourself a new goal!

How did June go for you guys? Did you accomplish your goal(s)?

What are you aiming for this month?

Would you guys like to do a group fitness challenge? We could do Blogilates since its free. I know some of you have 30 day shred, we could do that as well! Maybe take some before shots today and by the end of the month take an after, and see what positive changes we've made? (No pressure to post them publicly- this is only about YOU and I'd never ask you guys to post anything that makes you uncomfortable!) what do you guys think??


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey all! All of the family visits are over for me, so yay for having my normal time/routines again!

So, How is everyone? (Where have you all wandered off to, eh? =p)

By now you all know that I've been trying to increase my strength- in fact, quite often you'll catch me in an envious stare at the people on American Ninja Warrior (Or *cough* Steve Austin's Broken Skull, which is apparently my new goal in life, according to my husband's egging/somewhat jokingly nagging me on), and I truly do want to be strong like that. I am so much stronger than I was when I first started this thread, but I'm not there yet. My home gym room is now a thing, after much stalking the craigslist/ksl ads for free/super cheap weights/machines, fixing old machines I've been given, etc.

But I've still got so much work to do.

My original goal when I first started this thread, whether I stated it or not specifically, was to be able to do a push up. That's right, I lost so much strength and what not during my recovery (and subsequent moving adventure) I could no longer do a push up. I can now do quite a few, even the kind where you clap when you push yourself up! My next little goal was to be able to do a legit side plank- I can hold a side plank now for a LONG time.
My reason for saying all of this? Because my goal now is to be able to do a legit pull up. I currently can get about halfway up on a good day- lol. So, I'm adding in a regimen to work towards my goal, I'm using Scooby's (Check him out if you're interested- a google search of Scooby and fitness will bring up the resources- all free, unless you choose to pay for personal coaching) pull-up thingymabob.
Anyone else working toward a specific goal like that? Anyone wanna be pull-up buddies? If you can do pull-ups, feel free to post yourself doing them so I can watch and get super jealous and work even harder to get to your level lol.


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 19, 2014)

man, im so terrible.
 

but hey, @@slinka you've done amazingly! XD

I am starting to get double chins, so its not too far till some awesome exercise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I can get rid of my yuckyness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks! Trust me, when I accomplish my pull up you guys will probably get a way-too-excited update and pictures/video lol.

Aw man, double chin action  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can't contour those away, unfortunatey (Unless @@vogueboy is holding out some super-secret makeup tricks, lol)- but it's easy enough to calorie-count+exercise them away!.


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 20, 2014)

lol, yeah, they are subtle, but still there, and that's the pain. ugh. looking forward to updates girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been away from this thread for awhile but I feel like it's time to be back.  I was doing really well with diet and exercise and feeling really good.  Then in April was super happy to find out I was preggers!  I pretty much stopped everything but some walking and have been eating like crazy.  All of that was fine but at my last prenatal visit I was at the top of my acceptable weight gain for how far along I am.  I think I need to get a handle on my diet and add some exercise before things get out of hand.  I don't want to gain too much and have my baby be more at risk for future weight/health problems.  

My goal for July is to average a weight gain of about 1 pound per week and not be over 154 pounds by the end of the month.  I need to add more fruits and veggies and also some good lean protein.


----------



## slinka (Jul 21, 2014)

@@LadyK that's a great goal and perfect thought process/motivation. The less [excess] weight you put on, the easier everything is- especially reclaiming your pre-pregnancy body. Idk if this is your first kiddo, but continuing some sort of exercise (even just walking around for a while each evening- don't start like, P90x or whatever, lol) helps you in so many ways, including the progression through birthing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yay for more of the healthy foods!


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 21, 2014)

my plan on how Im gonna try and loose weight is to cut bread out of my diet completely, and do tons and tons of crunches and squats, I hate push ups... so @@slinka, kind jealous of your push up ability. LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha, it took me a while to get it, but I did!

Hey there no-bread buddy! lol.
Just make sure you keep track of your calories...you could unknowingly eat back the caloric deficit created by cutting breads out, whether it be in candy, fruit or whatever. Calories count.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks @@slinka, ill def remember that. I don't wanna think im doing alright and then find ive added another two to three kilos. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jul 21, 2014)

PS I still stand by shirataki noodles. I eat them every day, and if you like pasta, they're great for replacing noodles imo. The tofu ones have 30 cals per package, but are closer in texture to regular pasta. I use the 0 cal ones, which are chewier, but I like that (and I don't like regular pasta, for reference). I ran out of them yesterday and the Asian market is closed sundays       /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm lost without them now! lol.

And I just don't like rice, and bread...I haven't had bread in ages. I used to be able to eat like, a whole loaf in a sitting, just by itself haha. If you need to vent about your bread withdrawals, you know where to come lol.


----------



## slinka (Jul 21, 2014)

Do you have an iPhone? Cause it's SO easy to track calories with the apps available. I use Mynetdiary mostly, by myfitnesspal is good too. If you are honest when you log, and measure your food, etc, you'll have the weight off in no time!


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 21, 2014)

lol, yep, if I never need to vent about bread/rice, this is the perfect place to do so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and those pasta alternatives sound nice and yummy, im gonna look for them at my supermarket.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you.

no, unfortunately I don't have a iphone, but I can just do it the easy ol' fashion way, lol, looking at the back of packages, im sure its just as good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jul 21, 2014)

Sure is! That's how I used to do it. Hell, I've only owned a smartphone for ...what, maybe 4 years now? And I'm old. =p haha.

And Scooby (google "Scooby bmr calculator", I think) has a pretty darn accurate bmr/tdee calculator- highly recommend. I think I posted a calculator from freedieting in earlier posts, which is good too, but I think Scooby's is the best I've found. That way you know your magic number of calories to consume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 21, 2014)

sweet, thanks, im gonna check it out now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

I think I'm late to the greek yogurt party but I just discovered how awesome it is!  Just the plain yogurt with some honey added is so good.  I also like that it has so much protein but really low sugar and fat.  This may be my new favorite snack.


----------



## slinka (Jul 23, 2014)

I used to LOVE greek yogurt. And it, oddly enough, didn't bother my stomach (I react poorly to straight milk and ice cream, but yogurt never really bugged my stomach much). For those who take in dairy, it's great! Have you tried using it in place of sour cream yet? That used to be a favorite thing for me.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 23, 2014)

slinka said:


> I used to LOVE greek yogurt. And it, oddly enough, didn't bother my stomach (I react poorly to straight milk and ice cream, but yogurt never really bugged my stomach much). For those who take in dairy, it's great! Have you tried using it in place of sour cream yet? That used to be a favorite thing for me.


Oooh, have not tried that but it sounds good.


----------



## slinka (Jul 25, 2014)

Omg why did I choose pull up as a goal? My Arms...they ache so bad D= Slowly but surely gonna get there though. These first days of training previously not-so-trained muscles is just rough man.

I've also (after getting my midsummer package and replacing my food with candy for a couple of days, lmao) been back to eating clean, and I've made it a point to watch my macros more closely- and a big change- spacing out my meals. It's been...different.


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 25, 2014)

nice one @@slinka, ive been eating less, as I eat like, man portions. lol :w00t:

and also, im planning on getting into some exercise and, im gonna be very aggressive too. :bringiton:


----------



## slinka (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok, so first week of for realz training for pull ups (and continuing training for everything else) and reconfiguring my diet:
 At first, it hurt hurt hurt and I was brought back to the days of when I first started (again, post-injury) weight training again. Not fun. But you know what? After about 4 days, it was so much better! And my "walking the planks" are improving a ton! Even in a sore state- I'm lowering myself nice and slow- more control then when I started. I'm definitely looking forward to continuing and getting stronger.

Diet- I've been focusing more on macros- most notably making extra sure I hit my protein. It's hard. It's hard spacing out my food, and it's hard eating so much. I'm still trying to cut fat (I'm nowhere near my genetic max and would still be considered a n00b in the gainz department, so yes- I can cut fat and gain some muscle. This magic doesn't last forever, I'm aware.) so I'm only eating about 1200  kcals...but it's hard. It's more than I'm used to. And more protein fills you up more. I've been bloated all week, and weight fluctuation has been, in just one night, 6 lbs. Yeah- can you say "uncomfortable"? 'Cause that is what it is. I'm hoping that it's just an adjustment period to my new diet, and I'm hoping my body figures it out sooner than later. There's no other reason I can figure out for it.

How're you guys? How the resident pregasaurus doing? =p


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

Still working up to a stupid pull up. It's kinda boring, but at the end of the week, I love seeing how much I've improved. Makes it all worth it.

I have started incorporating more variety- in this case, more berries- into my diet, and I think it's helping my discomfort. More fiber is probably why. I didn't notice how low in carbs I had been either, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but thought it might be contributing to some things, maybe even my headaches- which, btw, are still around. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry you're having headaches.  You are probably way ahead of me, but have you tried a food journal? I have one on my tablet and it helps me pinpoint what I need less or more of.  

I've been doing a bit better with my diet and got back on track with my target weight.  Now I'm just trying to make the healthier eating a habit so I stick to it.


----------



## lacylei (Aug 2, 2014)

I did weight watchers about this time last year and went from 200 to 165 I was over the moon. I have gained it all back and im beating myself up. I know what I did wrong and I know why I gained it back. I worked so hard and im so disappointed with myself for throwing all my hard work away. I started weight watchers again on Monday and other then a big l hiccup on wed  I have done well. Tonight im sitting on my couch thinking in my head what all I could just gobble up right now and how I could just give up for today and go grocery shopping tomorrow and start at it again. I have about convinced myself since im out of most fresh produce it would be easier just to eat whatever until I go shopping. Writing this horrible thought pattern out is helping me. I know that makes no sense and will not make me feel better. food doesn't fix feelings.... keep repeating... food doesn't fix feelings. im not even hungry quick someone HELP DISTRACT ME!!!!


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

@@LadyK yes ma'am, I sure do! I track my macros and stuff, and myfitnesspal (or rather, I prefer mynetdiary) is a godsend, it makes everything SO easy. Glad you're doing well! Btw- do you know what gender of human you're having?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or are you not that far along yet?


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

@@lacylei Hey there! I've been in that sort of mindset before- DON'T LET YOURSELF THINK THAT WAY! It's the worst, and boy oh boy is it TOO easy to say "Eh, I already messed up- I'll just start tomorrow"

you know why that's silly? 'Cause this isn't an all-or-nothing game. And what you eat is going to show- you can still do damage control if you "messed up" or whatever. You know? (Another 3,500 calories today is still an extra pound to lose tomorrow. Why give yourself more work to do?)

If you're hungry, then you need to look into what you're eating- you'll find the answer (Like, if you ate a donut earlier...lots of calories, not satiating, and you find yourself hungry a short time later.)

Don't let yourself find excuses- like, just because you don't have such-and-such produce, so therefore you should just each crap.
And if you DO decide you want junk food, just make sure to track your calories and don't go over what you should be consuming. I mean, weight loss is calories- it really doesn't matter too much if 250 extra calories come from chips or fruit, y'know?

And it sounds like you're tempted to eat out of boredom right now, yeah? Go take a walk! Drink a big glass/bottle of cold water! Do both! lol. Seriously, that's a tough thing to overcome (it's so comforting to veg out on the couch with some junk food, I know, I know...) but try and do something good for you that will also distract yourself from eating. Sew, knit, walk (got a dog? Take him/her along!), play around with makeup...whatever will take your mind off of unneeded food!

Sorry if I went off topic from what you said- I can't see your original post to reply exactly too, and I'm also full of caffeine and anxiety right now, lol. So if I come across a little frantic- that's why! I'm totally meaning to say all of this with good intent and good vibes, just in case it's not coming across well in text-form   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Aug 3, 2014)

slinka said:


> @@LadyK yes ma'am, I sure do! I track my macros and stuff, and myfitnesspal (or rather, I prefer mynetdiary) is a godsend, it makes everything SO easy. Glad you're doing well! Btw- do you know what gender of human you're having?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or are you not that far along yet?


We just found out we're having a girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I'm excited.  I have also been having a good time exploring healthy snack options.  I get cravings for junk food so I've been trying to figure out what the craving is REALLY for.  Like when I want kit kats it's really something about the chocolate so I have a few 66% dark chocolate cooking wafers and I'm good.  Or when I want something crunchy, plain popcorn instead of chips.  Whole foods has some good options in their bulk section.  Dried fruits and nuts, etc.


----------



## slinka (Aug 3, 2014)

Aw, congrats @@LadyK ! I have 2 girls who aren't in the "I'm going to murder them" puberty stage...yet. lol. Enjoy that little girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're absolutely doing the right thing by investigating the cravings and using better substitutes! Great job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure baby is thanking you.

I remember someone posted some chart that showed (This prroooobbably is not scientific, idk!) like, a column of "what you're craving" and the next column was "What you're body wants/needs" and then the next coloumn listed healthy foods that contain that, so like, chips would actually be a want for choloride or something, and nuts might be a food listed.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 3, 2014)

I've seen some of those!  A friend kept craving coca cola and found out that coke contains an amino acid found on red meat.  She was a vegetarian so decided that she would have small amounts of meat during the pregnancy.  Her coke craving went away!  It's amazing how the body tells us what it wants.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 5, 2014)

I went to a wedding this past weekend and met someone who had recently lost 30 lbs.  Hearing her story and seeing all she has accomplished while having a medical condition, inspired me to restart my journey (for like the 15th time this year!)

I went to the gym, did my weight and measurements yesterday and will be tracking my progress every 2 weeks for the next 90 days (end date 11/4/14).  I have been doing portion control, lots of water and need to find a good food tracking app.

Today I was walking for work (being green!, getting exercise!) and I saw some Dorritos on the ground.  I am not even a big fan of Dorritos but I had irrational thoughts of how sad someone had wasted all those chips!  Saw a man with an ice cream cone and wanted to knock it out of his hands and eat the deliciousness but I did not.  Even craved a Starbucks tea and passed.

I know once I get into the habit/practice of making good choices and exercising it will get easier but today was hard.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 6, 2014)

I have fallen off the wagon! Things with school have made my diet and exercise terrible. Thankfully living in the city makes me walk a lot. A few miles a day at least. But my diet had flown off the rails because I have no time to prepare my own foods! I'm running a 5k over Labor Day weekend so I'm hoping I can at least keep up with my stepmom. Gonna go run a mile now!


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay for getting back on the wagon! (Even if it is for like, the 15th time, lol)

I neeeeeeed so badly to go get some groceries....but I so don't feel like it. I'll probably just end up making do with what I have...I have a whole pantry of stuff to use up and I need to expand my food choices anyways (I'm stuck in another phase, eating only like, 4 things -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This can't be a normal thing, can it? lol)


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

So school/university is starting up for many people, including me. What steps are you guys taking to make sure you don't fall victim to that sneaky part of your brain that says, "Oh, just get that big fat burger and milkshake for lunch today...just this time..." or the voice that says, "Eh...why bother exercising today? Blehhh"

I'm [unfortunately] stuck at a campus 1.5 hours away from the one I started at, but luckily the schedule is set and I KNOW that every day I will have an hour for lunch. I do not think this campus has a gym  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT I'm going to bring a bag with my workout clothes, some cleansing wipes, my arm band/phone holder thingy and my running shoes and jog around the campus during my break. I figure this will also help me stay alert during the second half of lectures. Win-win. And of course, food will be brought from home- too poor to buy anything out. I'll honestly most likely end up not eating, just because I typically don't eat until later anyways, but I'll bring a home-made protein bar or something just in case I do need the energy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So now's the time, you school-goers, to make a plan and stick to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Aug 19, 2014)

I have to pack my own lunch if I want to eat healthy on campus.  There are just no healthy options where I am.  Staying fit is easy at school.  I work on the fourth floor and the elevators break all the time so we all take the stairs.  Instant stair master!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 21, 2014)

I've decided that I want to start working out this semester. I get free gym membership with my college, and I really have no excuse. I'm not planning on dieting, or pursuing weight loss, I just want to get buff.

Yep. You read that right. I want to get _cut._ I want men to fear me when I flex. I've always wanted to look powerful, but it also has a bit of a social experiment. I want to see how differently men will treat me when I am physically on their level. There seems to be this stigma that women with muscles are "ugly", but I just think men are afraid of having their butt kicked by a lady. I wonder if getting muscly will make men second guess touching/talking to me inappropriately. 

I think it will be a fun experiment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 21, 2014)

This is embarrassing but I have a question if you guys don't mind. 

I suffered from EDNOS (Eating Disorder Not Otherwise Specified) It was anorexia, except I also exercised constantly and when I did eat I used laxatives.

I started at an unhealthy weight and lost 50 pounds in two months. This was a year ago. I have gained my weight back in the past year after rehab, but I'm stuck again at an unhealthy weight.

How do you guys control yourself from doing too much? From restricting too much or working out too much and becoming unhealthy?


----------



## slinka (Aug 21, 2014)

@ hey. Don't be embarrassed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, I don't talk about it but I've been through some...stuff. I can relate, we'll leave it at that.

So I want to say that I am not a doctor, not even a nurse (yet) lol. Also- are you saying that now you're legit overweight or underweight? Just for clarity. You can pm me if you want btw, especially if you'd rather not post publicly certain things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok, firstly, in treatment they should've given you advice/papers/counseling on how to normalize your eating habits and how to cope in a more healthy manner. Please follow those things from your medical advisors.

Now as for me- and I don't feel completely comfortable advising this for you as I don't want to cause distress for you if it does- so this is just what *I* do- I track what I eat And make sure I'm eating enough. If the calorie numbers start causing anxiety or whatever, I take my (healthy!) daily caloric goal, and subtract the number I've eaten- so let's say I'm not liking how big 800cals looks- well, I revert to my phone calculator and subtract 800 from say, 1200. So now I see 400 (I get fixated on numbers so this might seem strangr lol) and anything else I eat I subtract the caloric value from 400. So I see numbers going down and it helps calm me down. And when I've eaten enough I see a big 0!

If you're overweight you'll be focusing on not eating too much, and that can be a slippery slope when dealing with an ed. Focus on eating the right things for a satiated feeling and for the benefits of good nutrition. You're also less likely to feel as much guilt when you eat clean. I'd do that until you're feeling comfortable, healthy and in control.

I'm personally working on muscle building so I've made exercise very crucial, but I have to make a plan beforehand and vow to stick to it, lest I fall back into doing 6 hours of fasted cardio in place of sleeping. So I only do an hour a day of cardio, and immediately switch to weights for an hour. And then I stop. I try to time this so I HAVE to stop- like lasts semester for example, I'd workout and it would be timed to end when I had to go get my daughter from school. Now it's when I get home from school, and I have to stop at a say 6, to make dinner. And after that my husband is home and stuff so I get distracted and then I have to bathe the youngest and prepare for the following day or whatever.

It takes A LOT of work And a lot of dedication to stay on the recovery train. By far, the biggest thing aside from my children that kept me in line was focusing that need for control on to a healthy lifestyle. Aim for healthy- which is also why building muscle is so great- you're utilizing all that control AND working towards a positive body goal. It helps lift your mental state as well when you focus on nourishment and good exercise.

So that's what I do. I admittedly don't always succeed every single day. I still have really hard days. But that's life when you're dealing with this kind of hand that was dealt.

I'm sorry that this got a bit rambley lol. Let me know if I can answer anything.


----------



## slinka (Aug 21, 2014)

@@pokeballssohard that's awesome! I've always loved to draw comic book superhero/villain-esque ladies (think ladydeath, purgatory) and have always loved (albeit they're terribly sexualized...but I like that in Way I guess?) the lady characters on mortal kombat. When I lift weights I always pretend I'm working on becoming like them lol. Strong chicks are rad! I would LOVE to hear the results of that experiment btw. I know there's tons of dudes out there that would love to have an Amazonian warrior lookin chick, but I bet most dudes would be a bit intimidated if not embarrassed that you look better/are stronger.

Anyways- get it girl. That's Damn awesome


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 21, 2014)

slinka said:


> @ hey. Don't be embarrassed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, I don't talk about it but I've been through some...stuff. I can relate, we'll leave it at that.
> 
> So I want to say that I am not a doctor, not even a nurse (yet) lol. Also- are you saying that now you're legit overweight or underweight? Just for clarity. You can pm me if you want btw, especially if you'd rather not post publicly certain things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I'm overweight, my entire family has. I've always been overweight. In fact I've never been underweight, only to my healthy weight. I've been as close as 121, and that's losing 50 pounds. And when I started that wasn't even my biggest I've been. 

I pretty much always count up calories in my head, but sometimes i just block it out. I don't need to keep track on my phone. Maybe it's just too early. I should stick to eating whatever and maybe just light working out for now? Rehab taught me well but I wasn't there the full time because of non-suportive family who believed it wasn't a problem because I wasn't underweight yet


----------



## slinka (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sorry your family wasn't supportive and seem to have a flawed view as to what an ed is. Its not just AN, I wish more people understood that.

Anyways, if you're tracking calories in your head than you know you're having too many. I'd suggest figuring out your tdee and subtracting 500 calories per day, reevaluating your caloric needs every 10 pounds lost. Also- if you're eyeballing portion sizes you're probably way of- most people are. Disregard if you're measuring your food of course.

Exercise is great and everyone should do some very frequently- but it's no magic bullet. You can't outtrain a bad diet.

But most importantly do what's best for you both physically and mentally. I can't say what that is for you personally, but I'm more than happy to offer up my own experiences and knowledge IF it can help you find your path to health.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey kids, I'm super busy with my studying and trying to get into a good routine with school now in the picture- but I thought I'd drop in and share a recipe from and awesome site ( ohsheglows.com ) that you might find useful. It's the "No-bake Almond Joy Granola Bars"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So this could be a nice grab n' go breakfast for ya.
The Nutritional info: (based on 14 servings, per bar with chocolate chips): 193 cals, 12.6 grams fat, 16.5 grams carbs, 3.5 grams fibre, 5.8 grams sugar, 5 grams protein.

Ingredients:
1.5 cups rolled oats (use certified gluten-free if necessary)
1 cup rice crisp cereal
1/2 cup sliced almonds
1/4 cup unsweetened shredded coconut
2 tablespoons chia seeds
1/4 cup coconut oil, melted
1/2 cup roasted almond butter
1/4 cup coconut nectar syrup (or you can try brown rice syrup)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
pinch of fine grain sea salt or pink Himalayan salt, to taste
1.5 tablespoons non-dairy mini chocolate chips (such as Enjoy Life brand, optional)

Directions:
Line an 8-inch or 9-inch square pan with two pieces of parchment paper, one going each way so it's easy to lift out.
In a large bowl, stir together the oats, rice crisp cereal, sliced almonds, coconut, and chia seeds.
In a medium pot over low heat, melt the coconut oil. Remove from heat and stir in the almond butter, coconut nectar, and vanilla, until smooth.
Pour wet mixture over dry and stir well until thoroughly combined. Add a pinch of salt to taste and stir again.
Spoon mixture into the pan and roughly spread out (but don't pack down yet). Sprinkle on the chocolate chips in an even layer. Wet hands lightly and then press down the mixture until even. Use a pastry roller to roll it out and pack it in even more.
Transfer pan to the freezer for about 10 minutes until firm. Slice into bars, wrap, and store in the fridge or freezer. These bars fall apart easily so I don't recommend leaving them at room temperature for longer than a few minutes.






Photo cred to ohsheglows.com


----------



## lovepink (Sep 6, 2014)

Happy September!  How is everyone doing this month?  Wanted to post since I have a success to post!  Haha might be kind of long (winded) as I usually am.

I recommitted myself to fitness after I got home from a trip in the bay area.  I wanted to work out 5x per week.  Of the 20 days in August I made it 16/20!  I missed a few days as I got the death plague upon my return from the bay.

I was getting really frustrated as the whole month I had only lost .6 lb.  Before I started my journey I had done measurements so at the end of the month I did measurements again and I lost 9.5 inches and by the end of the month 3.2 lbs!

My goals for September are 5x per week working out and to do weights 2x per week.  I only got weights in one time this week because I lifted too much and have been super sore but I still did my cardio.

Hope everyone is doing well!  Have to prepare now for the holidays which will be here before we know it!


----------



## slinka (Sep 6, 2014)

@@lovepink That's awesome! Great work- congrats on your successes!

I'm SO freakin swamped. I'm taking a break right now for a moment so I don't gouge my eyes out from all of this studying. Nursing school is nonstop. Had a test Thursday, Friday- will have a test Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.
-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Needless to say my fitness time has decreased drastically. I still, most days of the week (Unless I NEED that hour to study even more...), run during my hour lunch break- and I lift things when I can at home. Not as much as I'd like, but I guess my goal right now is just maintaining the muscle I worked for previously- and hey, making smaller gains is better than making none, right? I have also been bringing resistance bands to class so I can do things with them under the table mindlessly during lecture. It helps keep me alert and it makes me feel slightly better about having no choice but to sit on my ass from 9-3 (not including my 3 hours of driving per day...) lol. And yeah, it's 5 days a week and it's literally all in one room...I don't even get the normal activity of walking to a different classroom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait for this semester to be OVER, I tell ya.

My nutrition is still good- not over consuming and keeping it clean, albeit I'm not able to eat as much as I probably should (Nursing school also stole all of my money. yayyyy). But hey, I'm also not doing cardio/weights 2-3 hours a day either, so eh.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 6, 2014)

New favorite snack:  grapes.  They give me the satisfaction of something sweet and I can eat a ton without really consuming any calories.  They also are so easy, I just wash and pop a bunch into a bowl to eat.  I don't have to worry about mindlessly eating too many.


----------



## slinka (Sep 11, 2014)

@@LadyK I went through a major grape phase, loved them frozen when I lived in stupid-hot texas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ugh this week has just sucked. I've done well on my tests (I made a perfect score on the one I took today!)- but haven't been able to run during lunch at all this week- they've been used to study or take tests. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So then I have to fit in an hour or so later in my day- which is just a big 'ol pain.

Oh well, not every day is gonna be perfect- I just need to accept the reality of the situation =p


----------



## slinka (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey fitness buddies, how is everyone??

I'm busy as ever, but thought I'd stop by and share this, since I am forever in love with anything pumpkin and anything coffee- and I'm also about an hour and a half from the nearest starbucks, even if I were to want a pumpkin spice latte (stupid dairy being in it...lame)...

Anywho- diet and wallet friendly version right here!:

"Ingredients:
*  8 oz brewed coffee (or 1-2 shots espresso)
* .5 cup unsweetened almond milk
*  3 Tbsp pure pumpkin puree
*  1 tsp pumpkin pie spice
* .5 tsp vanilla
*  2-3 drops liquid stevia (or sweetener of your choice)
*  Sprinkle of cinnamon 

Directions:
1. In a cup or saucepan, mix together almond milk and pumpkin. Cook on medium heat on the stove or microwave for 30-45 seconds.
2. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla, spices, and sweetener, place in a cup and use frother to foam the milk. You can also use a blender- just process for 30 seconds or until foamy.
3. Pour coffee into a large mug, add the foamy milk mixture on top. Sprinkle with cinnamon. Enjoy!"

This recipe is from the "eatingbirdfood" blog, just FYI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Oct 2, 2014)

Just checking in since the leaves are turning and your body wants to go into hibernation!  I have had some success in my recommmitment to fitness!

*Sept Stats*

1.  Lost 5 lbs Total lbs lost 8.2 (Aug &amp; Sept) 

2. Lost 7 inches Total inches lost 16.5 ( Aug &amp; Sept)

3. Worked out 21/22 times!

*Goals for October*

1.  Add weights

2.  Work out week of my bday which is also the week I have family in town

3.  Be more conscious of food intake: content/amount etc

4.  Fit in tall boots!  I have always had big calves and dream of being able to wear boots!  Even the wide calf ones never fit!

Hope everyone is meeting their goals!


----------



## slinka (Oct 5, 2014)

Great work and goals @@lovepink! I've been alright- I'm basically just maintaining/making superrrr slow progress since my days are so packed and I fight to keep some workout time. My goal for October is to not go crazy and to keep up my regimen.

I can't wait for this semester to be OVER.


----------



## slinka (Oct 5, 2014)

Btw- even though I'm known for eating weird stuff, I think maybe y'all might like this thing I've been drinking- if you like pumpkin that is. Its sort of like a pumpkin spice milkshake but with none of the bad stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk (or change to your preference)

.5 cup pure pumpkin puree (I used canned)

Sweetener of choice (I use skinnygirl liquid Stevie, because it's all I have atm. I use about 2-3 short squirts)

A sprinkling (probably about 1/4 tsp) of pumpkin spice seasoning

.5 tsp vanilla (I just fill the cap lol)

Like...10 or so ice cubes

-Throw it all in the blender and pour into a glass. That's it! Only 80 cals for a big glass when made with what I use and you get all sorts of healthy stuff ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Oct 6, 2014)

slinka said:


> Btw- even though I'm known for eating weird stuff, I think maybe y'all might like this thing I've been drinking- if you like pumpkin that is. Its sort of like a pumpkin spice milkshake but with none of the bad stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 1 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk (or change to your preference)
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome.  Smoothies are something I really like using almond milk for.  It would go really well with pumpkin.  Thanks!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 2, 2014)

Just checking in!   This was my 3rd month in my journey, since I have recomitted myself to fitness!

*October Stats*

1. Lost 2 lbs Total lbs lost 10.2 (Aug, Sept &amp; Oct) 

2. Lost 4.5 inches Total inches lost 21 ( Aug, Sept &amp; Oct)

3. Worked out 23/23 times!

*Goals for October*

1.  Add weights-moderate success.  Goal was 6x for the month and I made it 3x.

2.  Work out week of my bday which is also the week I have family in town-totally did this!  I felt guilty about it but realized my health is imporantant and I think my family understands!

3.  Be more conscious of food intake: content/amount etc-This goal defintely needs some work!

4.  Fit in tall boots!  I have always had big calves and dream of being able to wear boots!  Even the wide calf ones never fit!-I do not know if this will ever be an attainable goal for me.  I may not ever be able to get small enough calves but I am still going to try!

Best of luck to everyone as we head into Turkey day, holiday cookie and candy making and the cold!


----------



## makeovermaven (Nov 8, 2014)

There's so much to catch up on but this seems like the group I'm looking for... it's hard to stay motivated when you're going at it alone but maybe, with this group's support, I can stay on track in my weight loss journey.

Aaand here I go.. *goes back to page 1.*


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been away from MUT awhile, only randomly checking in. Mostly because MUT is bad for my wallet and makes me want to buy all teh pretties. But this should be a good thread to frequent safely!

Soooooo...I recently joined a gym! I've tried to get all my friends to join but they're lame and won't. I've been doing cardio mostly. Treadmill, biking, and elliptical for about an hour total. I haven't gone to the weight machines yet as I don't really know how to use them...haha. 

Also my gym has classes &amp; I've already been to 2 yoga classes. My body felt so amazing after! I forgot how great yoga makes my body feel! 

Bought a Hamilton Beach itty bitty blender for $1.99 at goodwill. Score! And found a blender bottle at TJ Maxx for like 7 bucks so now I'm all set for smoothies. Does anyone reccommend a good water bottle with an infuser for fruit? I've been looking at amazon but there's just so many!

Been using MyFitnessPal everyday, tracking what I eat! Feel free to add me at sheeeeeelby!!


----------



## slinka (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey everyone! So glad to have you guys checking in! Hope everyone is doing well...we're in pig-out season but that's no reason to pack on a bunch of extra pounds (unless y'know, that's What you wanna do!). I'm still hanging in there, I have finals coming up and I'm pretty sure my professors are still trying to kill all of us, so unfortunately I haven't been making those sweet sweet gainz but have been maintaining what I worked for, and I'm ok with that with all things considered. Next semester will be better (albeit a bunch of 12 hr clinicals Will happen) and this one is over (can't end soon enough), so I'll be able to up my game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Nov 28, 2014)

How was everyone's thanksgiving??? I hope everyone is doing well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 29, 2014)

Doing okay here.  I've been down with a cold and dealing with hip issues from the baby so haven't been working out much.  I'm excited that I'm almost to 37 weeks!  My doc says that after 37 I can start working out a bit more.  I can't wait.  I really need the extra energy I get from a workout.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been awful. I have such a sweet tooth so this time of year is really bad. My fiance has joined the gym &amp; we have been going together though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I've been awful. I have such a sweet tooth so this time of year is really bad. My fiance has joined the gym &amp; we have been going together though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You've already got me beat.  Every time I join a gym I end up never going.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2014)

Just checking in!   This was my 4th month in my journey, since I have recomitted myself to fitness!

*November Stats*

1. Lost 4.2 lbs Total lbs lost 14.2 (Aug, Sept, Oct, &amp; Nov) 

2. Lost 3 inches Total inches lost 24 ( Aug, Sept, Oct &amp; Nov)

3. Worked out 20/20 times!

*Goals for December*

1.  Add weights-failed.  I did no weights the whole month  of November, but December is my month!

2. Work out while home for the holidays!  My health and goals are important and I am going to be getting my grub on and will need it!

3.  Be more conscious of food intake: content/amount etc-In progress always!

4.  Fit in tall boots!  I cheated.  I bought wide calf boots that have buckles giving them extra room.  I still long to have skinny calves that have lots of room in tall boots but I don't think I am built that way!

Best of luck to everyone as we head into Christmas where food, candy, cookies and tempation are calling your name!


----------



## slinka (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooray for goals and successes!

I finished out the semester with all A's and zero weight gain! In fact, today my little one wanted to weigh herself and then told me to do it (I was dressed, normally weigh naked lol) and to my surprise, the scale finally budged downwards! Even fully dressed! Not that I need to lose weight, but it still made me happy lol. I tend to stagnate for a while, then BOOM, scale moves down 2-3 pounds and stays there. Weird huh? Using this 20-something day break to get back to my full regiment. I surprisingly lost no stamina/endurance in cardio and managed to be able to keep what weight I could lift so yay! No loss over the semester in strength...now time to increase my limits!

Stay strong through the holiday goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 14, 2014)

We've been inundated with Holiday goodies and I am working out a system so I don't end up eating everything.  I will pick out one thing to have with a cup of tea during the day and keep the rest in the cupboard so I'm not tempted to snack.  That way I can get a little Holiday treat without feeling guilty.  Hopefully I can stick to this goal.  Stay strong ladies!


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd say thats a great plan! Sweets are my weakness but I've held firm. I always tell myself "eh, is this grocery -store bought whatever really worth it? Or should I hold out for something reaaallllyyyy scrumptious?" plus I luckily don't have any sweets around (yet, family arrives on The with and they expect tons of snacks and sweets) If I had the power of moderation I'd do what you're doing!


----------



## slinka (Dec 29, 2014)

So proud of everyone who's hung in there and accomplished goals!

So...resolution time is fast approaching. I never really do resolutions as I tend to just make New goals throughout the year and immediately go after them, but I suppose I can conjure up some...

I need to drink more water!

Also...as much as I know it probably won't happen...I want to work on being more of a morning person. I always wanted to be that person who springs up out of bed and gets going with a smile...but I'm just not. But I'll try my hand at making small improvements each morning, even if I make them a touch more pleasant I'll call it a win.

So, anyone want to throw their resolutions out here? Here's to a happy new year full of success!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 2, 2015)

My resolution:  Lose the baby weight!  

I gained 45 pounds during my pregnancy.  Between giving birth and finally seeing the end of water retention I have lost 24 pounds,  21 pounds to go!  I can't do any major exercise until I get cleared by my doctor on January 28th so in the meantime I am going to focus on eating healthy and drinking water.


----------



## slinka (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg congrats! Here's to a fast recovery and a healthy kiddo!

Idk if you're bf'ing or not but I think that's what got me to shed the bit of baby weight I had after each kid quicker. I always had to get an (Tmi warning) episiotomy so I had an additional fun bit of stuff to recover from in addition to the awfulness that is birthing a human, so exercise (walking even sucked for a couple weeks) was VERY light/low but I was lower than my pre-preg weight in no time with just watching my intake and bf'ing.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 2, 2015)

slinka said:


> Omg congrats! Here's to a fast recovery and a healthy kiddo!
> 
> Idk if you're bf'ing or not but I think that's what got me to shed the bit of baby weight I had after each kid quicker. I always had to get an (Tmi warning) episiotomy so I had an additional fun bit of stuff to recover from in addition to the awfulness that is birthing a human, so exercise (walking even sucked for a couple weeks) was VERY light/low but I was lower than my pre-preg weight in no time with just watching my intake and bf'ing.


Definitely BF'ing and looking forward to the Mommy benefits from it.  I'm in a similar situation with recovery so am taking it easy most of the time.  I'm hoping that BF'ing will help me stick to healthier foods.  I want baby to get good stuff from me!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Totally forgot about this thread and so happy I found it again! 

So I started the blogilate's January calendar last Thursday &amp; I started the 21 day fix today. I just finished a round of it in December &amp; actually lost 5 pounds even though I didn't stick to the program very well, so I'm excited to see my results this time if I actually follow it to a T. 

I have ten more pounds I'd like to lose to get back down to a weight I'm more comfortable with, but I also really just want to get healthy/strong! Told my boyfriend my goal is to be able to open ALL my own jars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 5, 2015)

Like @, totally forgot about this thread!! I am currently participating in a DietBet with another group, so I don't want to lose my $25! I am also doing Blogilates Jan cal + her ab challenge. My bf got me a Jawbone Up for my birthday so I am trying to log as many steps as possible each day and have been going on 30-40 min walks the last few days too. 

At the very least, I'd like to lose 6 pounds this month to get my dang money back, overall, about 15 for me to be pleased as punch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 5, 2015)

Checking in!  Was gone for almost 2 weeks over the holidays but I still worked out!  Ate lots of delicious food and came back 4 lbs heavier but I am ok with that.  I know when my food gets under control those lbs will be gone in no time!

*December Stats*

1. Lost 3.6 lbs Total lbs lost 19 (Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov &amp; Dec) 

2. Lost 3 inches Total inches lost 27 ( Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov &amp; Dec)

3. Worked out 23/23 times!

*Goals for December*

1.  Add weights-failed.  I did no weights the whole month  of November, but December is my month! Did not meet this goal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. Work out while home for the holidays!  My health and goals are important and I am going to be getting my grub on and will need it! Nailed it!  Worked out all but 2 days of my 9 day trip (one was Christmas day and the gym was closed!  It was "warm" enough to run outside (like 50) but I had worked out a lot of days in a row so I talked myself down.

3.  Be more conscious of food intake: content/amount etc-In progress always! This did not happen while on my trip.  I ate donuts, butter burgers and steak.  All the delicious foods I do not get where I live.  I am really suprised I only gained 4 lbs, I thought it would be worse lol

4.  Fit in tall boots!  I cheated.  I bought wide calf boots that have buckles giving them extra room.  I still long to have skinny calves that have lots of room in tall boots but I don't think I am built that way! Goal Achieved!  I fit in my tall boots before Christmas.  With jeans on.  When I bought them I could not get my bare leg in, and I do not need the extra room in the buckle!  Woo!

Goals for January:

1. Get my eating healthy back.  Vacation is over and it's time to get back to it.

2.  Add weights.  Need to start lifting to take it to the next level and meet my goals.

3. Vary my routine.  I joined a new gym and am looking forward to all the classes they offer and trying them all!

How did you all do?  Welcome to all those just beginning your journey and congrats to all those making progress on theirs!


----------



## slinka (Jan 5, 2015)

I managed more loss over the break, bitbut I was so busy with guests and stuff I didn't get a lot of gainz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it's OK, I have plans to fill in my schedule during this semester with adding weights and stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we'll see how that pans out.☺ I fell ill for a few days and started feeling a bit better today...let's hope I keep getting better.

Welcome back to those who took a break from this thread and welcome to any newbies


----------



## lynni98 (Jan 10, 2015)

slinka, are you doing anything specific for blogilates? I'm going to start -something- tonight and thought it would be nice to do a routine others are doing also.


----------



## slinka (Jan 10, 2015)

@@lynni98 I follow the monthly calendar she puts out.: ) all you have to do is sign up for it on her site and you get the password for it. You won't get a bunch of spam or anything, so no worries there.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 11, 2015)

I love blogilates!

So far, so good. I stuck to my meal plan all last week with the exception of 1) Tuesday - was out traveling for work all day &amp; hardly ate anything and 2) Friday - ordered pizza for dinner. 

Have done aaaaaaaaaall the blogilates calender workouts + ab challenge and they kick my butt, but it feels SO GOOD when you're done.

I haven't weighed myself yet because I don't have a scale &amp; I don't want to drive all the way to the office just for that, but I can tell I've definitely lost inches! Pants are not as snug. YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello all...last time I posted I was in the process of moving and finding out I was pregnant. Well, I'm about to be in the process of another move but I'll be 5 weeks postpartum Monday. As soon as we've moved to the new state (military LOVES moving us all over) and have had my postpartum checkup and am cleared to resume exercise I'll be working on shedding the last few lbs of baby weight and a few pounds I'd wanted to lose before I got pregnant.

I was 140 pre-pregnancy, gained 27 lbs, and I'm stalled out at 147 right now. If I can't get below the 140 I don't really mind. I'd love to tone my abs back up, however. So if anyone has great post baby workouts for toning and shedding pounds feel free to let me know!


----------



## Sabuj Mondal (Jan 17, 2015)

I am interested to join your group. Already I started dieting and eating lessly.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 17, 2015)

amby6912 said:


> Hello all...last time I posted I was in the process of moving and finding out I was pregnant. Well, I'm about to be in the process of another move but I'll be 5 weeks postpartum Monday. As soon as we've moved to the new state (military LOVES moving us all over) and have had my postpartum checkup and am cleared to resume exercise I'll be working on shedding the last few lbs of baby weight and a few pounds I'd wanted to lose before I got pregnant.
> 
> I was 140 pre-pregnancy, gained 27 lbs, and I'm stalled out at 147 right now. If I can't get below the 140 I don't really mind. I'd love to tone my abs back up, however. So if anyone has great post baby workouts for toning and shedding pounds feel free to let me know!


If you find any good postpartum workouts I would love to try them!  I am 3 1/2 weeks postpartum and also waiting to get cleared for exercise.  Right now I am trying to increase my walking by going somewhere every day.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 18, 2015)

LadyK said:


> If you find any good postpartum workouts I would love to try them! I am 3 1/2 weeks postpartum and also waiting to get cleared for exercise. Right now I am trying to increase my walking by going somewhere every day.


I've been increasing my walking as well. Since we're military and scheduled to move the day I hit 6 weeks pp I'm stuck waiting til we arrive at our new duty station to get my checkup. Can't do that until we have an address to update Tricare with and we won't rent a place without first walking through it, assessing it, and assessing the neighborhood. So did you have your baby in December or January? My sweet girl was born the 15th of December.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 18, 2015)

Our little girl came on December 23rd.  I can't imagine moving right now!  Do people on base generally help with moving?


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 19, 2015)

LadyK said:


> Our little girl came on December 23rd. I can't imagine moving right now! Do people on base generally help with moving?


Aww what a great Christmas present! Yeah, moving will suck. And well, we don't live on post. They give us extra money if we live off post. Plus base housing sucks. I can't stand duplexes or multiplexes and that's what they have the most of here. Too much like apartments. Thankfully the military pays for a moving company once for each new move.


----------



## slinka (Jan 21, 2015)

Ugh you guys I ate like 2 pumpkin bagels with cookie butter yesterday.didn't go over calories but I feel so bloated. Someone shame me lol.

How's everyone's exercising going??


----------



## LadyK (Jan 21, 2015)

slinka said:


> Ugh you guys I ate like 2 pumpkin bagels with cookie butter yesterday.didn't go over calories but I feel so bloated. Someone shame me lol.
> 
> How's everyone's exercising going??


I was going to shame you, as per request, but now I just want a pumpkin bagel, lol.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I went on a 30 minute walk today which is the longest I've done since baby.  Only 7 more days until I am cleared for more exercise!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 21, 2015)

LadyK said:


> I was going to shame you, as per request, but now I just want a pumpkin bagel, lol.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I went on a 30 minute walk today which is the longest I've done since baby.  Only 7 more days until I am cleared for more exercise!


Yeah, my reaction was less one of shame and more like yummo  :blush:

Yay walks!!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2015)

I had my physical today and my weight from when I was at the Dr last year (1/25/14) to today 1/21/15 was a difference of 21.21 lbs!  In other yay health related news my cholesterol went down 32 points!  My Dr said my working out and eating is what made the change and to keep up the good work!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 21, 2015)

@@lovepink that is SO AWESOME!!!!  :flowers:


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2015)

Aaand I also meant to say I went to a Barre class tonight and it totally kicked my hamstrings, glutes and abs!  Tomorrow should be interesting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jan 22, 2015)

Awesome job @@lovepink !


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking for some motivation.  I got a new Fitbit in my Popsugar Musthave Fitness box &amp; need to get my butt in gear.......any other Fitbitters out there?


----------



## KatieS131 (Jan 28, 2015)

farrah3 said:


> Looking for some motivation.  I got a new Fitbit in my Popsugar Musthave Fitness box &amp; need to get my butt in gear.......any other Fitbitters out there?


I'm really sorry to be jumping in but I saw this thread on the main page and had to look, and it looks like such great motivation. I have a fitbit and LOVE it! It is the best thing ever! I have the flex and it is currently broken and I feel lost without it. It is really great at motivating me to move and I get my 10,000+ steps almost every day now!


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 29, 2015)

KatieS131 said:


> I'm really sorry to be jumping in but I saw this thread on the main page and had to look, and it looks like such great motivation. I have a fitbit and LOVE it! It is the best thing ever! I have the flex and it is currently broken and I feel lost without it. It is really great at motivating me to move and I get my 10,000+ steps almost every day now!


I hope your Fitbit gets fixed soon.  I've set a new goal for myself--for every week of 10,000 steps I'm going to get a new band for my flex.  It's freezing cold in my area right now, and I'm not a lover of the cold, so I've been making excuses.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm sad today.  Went to my postpartum appointment and I have gained 5 pounds!  (I had initially lost 20 lbs after the birth)  She said I could start light exercise but still a month before I can really work out.  My first goal will be to go on at least one walk a day and the second is to try and do some squats and weights while at home.  I could probably use the baby as a weight, she would love it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennyjoy (Feb 19, 2015)

I have recently started doing body weight exercises- http://www.beachbody.com/beachbodyblog/fitness/how-body-weight-exercises-build-muscle  I usually do a program but I have decided to change things up a bit and try something new.  It's different but I am liking it so far and it really challenges you.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I ran across this free running training calender posted on facebook by Ivanka Trump. Looks great for anyone interested in running. I'm not a runner so I'll pass but just wanted to share for anyone who might be interested. They also posted strength training and stretching guides as well that are handy. I might use those.


----------



## Mallorych (May 7, 2015)

Don't jump in too fast.


----------

